# Experience with Chanel refurbishing/repair



## LVuittonLuvr

Can anyone share their experience with sending bags to Chanel boutiques for cleaning/refurbishing?  I  recently bought a lambskin vintage XL flap and would like to have it serviced.  I know there have been other threads about this but since the search button is out, I couldn't find it.  Thanks in advance for all your input!


----------



## ferociousjeanne

I'll be picking mine up tomorrow. It went in for 'total refurbishment'. I had started a thread that I planned to update but I'm not sure I'll find it without the search feature enabled. I'll be sure to post pics friday!


----------



## bisousx

Do the Chanel boutiques charge for repair or refurbishing? I know Fendi charges, and they don't give a price quote until after they ship the bag and it reaches the repair place in NY.


----------



## jmen

I've taken several bags to Chanel over the years to have them refurbished and they've always done a fantastic job.  They will give you an estimate when you take the purse in.  Do not take your box, authentication card, dust jacket with you -- just your purse is all you need.  Turnaround time, they will tell you is 4 to 6 weeks.  

(Anyone know what happened to the search function?  I miss it!!)


----------



## supersash

I don't usually post in here, but thought I'd chime in  

I had Cambon flats sent in for a cleaning/touch-up.  If you purchased at Chanel, within the year its free, otherwise there is some sort of fee.

Well anyway, I wasn't exactly pleased with the work they did for me.  They didn't clean them at all, and it almost looked like they used white out to paint over spots that were marked up.  They weren't even neat about, it got on the rubber edges!  It was free -- and I love my salesgirl to death, so I didn't complain, but I wouldn't send them in again.

That's just my case, but remember reading other people had some issues also. Where the heck is the search function?!?!

I'd think twice about sending it in to Chanel. I'd try Lovin My Bags.


----------



## steffibp

I would seriously consider Lovin My Bags next time I need any cleaning on my bags, many people on the forum used them and they have been happy with their service. I was very disappointed with the Chanel service.


----------



## burukogepanda

I sent my valentine flap in for recolor, the SA told me NOT to expect it to be as soft as the original.  She asked me 3 times to confirm if I really want to send in for service, I bet she must have multiple experiences where the customers were not happy with the result.  But I had no choice, my bag was faded so I had to take the chance. Good luck to you


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I took one of my bags to the Rodeo Beverly Hills store and it has been away since November. I called today to follow up and was told it can take up to 3 months to get your bag back   :O


----------



## jmen

One of the bags I sent to Chanel was a beaten to near death heart chain bag that I bought off ebay.  I posted the after pictures but since the search feature has dropped into a  black hole, you can't pull it up.  They worked a miracle with the purse.  It came to me severely faded and dirty.  Before sending it to Chanel, I sent it to Art Bag in NY.  They did nothing with the purse and charged me, so don't bother with them.  

My prior experiences with Chanel refurbishing bags has been quite a bit ago, and every time the bags came back looking brand new so I was ecstatic with the results.

If the bag needs to be redyed, it will have a slightly rougher feel.  Isn't that better than having a rag of a bag?  After all this is skin we're talking about and dying it will cause some depletion of oils.  Use a purse moisturizer and then seal it.  I'd trust Chanel or Luvinmybags.  I like LMBr products a lot so far so I would trust them also.


----------



## ferociousjeanne

bisousx said:


> Do the Chanel boutiques charge for repair or refurbishing? I know Fendi charges, and they don't give a price quote until after they ship the bag and it reaches the repair place in NY.


Yes they do charge. The price depends on what you have done. I had a 'total refurbishment' for $265. I was quote 6-8 weeks and it took 3 freakin months but what are ya gonna do? I'm getting her back tonight, so pics tomorrow! I did take before pics so we can compare


----------



## gina8521

I took a bowler of mine to Chanel to have a couple of spots on the leather fixed. They sent it to a LOCAL place they have fix minor issues. I paid Chanel for the repair though. It came back ok, no real complaints. 
I have heard great things about Lovin' My Bags. I would probably send my bag to them if I ever had an issue again.


----------



## shmoo88

Really? I sthat just at the chanel boutiques where its free? I asked both Sak's and NM and they told me there was a charge no matter if it was first year or not. 

They said they only dont' charge if it was a Chanel defect.  So I dont' know if they SA's were just not knowledgeable.


----------



## venusfly

I just took my first bag in for refurbishing. I won't get ti back until some time in February as it takes 8 weeks. I am waiting anxiously to see the results as I've heard some people say the bag looks brand new when it comes back and others not so happy with the results! I'm keeping my fingers crossed I'll be posting that it looks as good as new.


----------



## ferociousjeanne

Just posted! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-rescue-mission-part-2-rescued-235426.html


----------



## pinkrose

shmoo88 said:


> Really? I sthat just at the chanel boutiques where its free? I asked both Sak's and NM and they told me there was a charge no matter if it was first year or not.
> 
> They said they only dont' charge if it was a Chanel defect.  So I dont' know if they SA's were just not knowledgeable.




That's weird because I bought mine at NM and the SA say it's free of charge within the 1st year. You just need to bring your receipt with you. HTH


----------



## 993103164

i just got a vintage patent leather WOC, and the patent leather is kinda sticky and it attracts finger prints like no tmr! i am planning to take it to chanel tomorrow and see if they would restore it, has anyone ever done that? thanks!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

If I'm not mistaken, it can be hard to restore patent leather. Try doing a search. I believe this was talked about recently and the general consensus was that it wasn't a real option.


----------



## steffibp

Yeah, this came up a few months ago and it's not an easy problem to fix. I had the same problem with some shoes that I cleaned with disinfectant wipes.... don't ever clean patent leather with those, after a few weeks I went to use them and they were dull and sticky. I tested various products on them and the only one that took the sticky out was mineral oil.


----------



## 993103164

steffibp said:


> Yeah, this came up a few months ago and it's not an easy problem to fix. I had the same problem with some shoes that I cleaned with disinfectant wipes.... don't ever clean patent leather with those, after a few weeks I went to use them and they were dull and sticky. I tested various products on them and the only one that took the sticky out was mineral oil.


yeah~ sigh it is frustrating, its funny cus i did the same thing and wiped it with baby wipe nd the next thing i knew the stickiness got worse. so what i did is that i went to holt renfrew and asked the shoe department SA if they had any patent leather spray. he took one out and tried it on my purse and it worked faaaabulously!!! it sprays on white (when he did it i was like OMG HE'S RUINING MY CHANEL) but then he wiped it with a cloth and it was spanky clean! i'm so in love with the shine now!!!


----------



## steffibp

Great!!!  What product was it???


----------



## echo_23

I asked about a ditressed patent bag I have and the Chanel rep said if color transferred they could fix it but I had heard they couldn't do anything for color transfer.  I'm pretty sure she didn't know what she was talking about.  I'm not sure if they can do anything about scratches.


----------



## 993103164

steffibp said:


> Great!!!  What product was it???


the name is: Tana patent care
he also said that it "moisturizes" the patent leather since one of the main problem with patent is that they might crack over time ( a long time of course). And when i asked if there was anyway of preventing finger prints on patent leather he said that there is really no way of eliminating it, since it IS patent after all~


----------



## 993103164

http://www.tana.ca/index2.php?caID=1&ca2ID=16&proID=9&width=1024&height=768
this is the product that i have~


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Thanks 199103164. Great info. I will have to check into that.


----------



## RRSC

is there somewhere i can buy the tana product? i checked the website but cannot purchase from it and it doesn't tell me which retail locations carry it.


----------



## chessmont

I think I have bought it in the shoe dept at Nordstrom;  I mistakenly called it Tano in another thread asking about protectants for Chanel...


----------



## RRSC

thanks chessmont!! I'll go to nordstroms and see if i can find it.


----------



## cakelove

if i send my bag for repair, will it come with new  box or dust bag?


----------



## purly

Is there a limit to how old the bag can be? Like if I had a vintage from the 50s would they accept it?


----------



## Cyndee

cakelove said:


> if i send my bag for repair, will it come with new box or dust bag?



I've had 1 repair done and I sent in just my bag, no card, box or dustbag.  It came back just like that too.  No new box or dustbag.


----------



## aclu133

Hi all
I am a newbie here. May I ask you something ?
After you received the bag from repair, what happened to the hologram sticker ? Did they remove it ? I was wondering if I could use this service for more than once. 
It would also be interesting to know what would happen if I sent them a bag without its hologram number.


----------



## GidgetGirl

purly said:


> Is there a limit to how old the bag can be? Like if I had a vintage from the 50s would they accept it?



I want to know the answer to this question, too! I have a bag from the 70's and I took it in to the Chanel Boutique here in Munich. The SA told me she couldn't help me. It seemed to me more like she didn't want to help so I want to try once again and seek out another SA (or the manager). But if there is a limitation with Chanel's refurbishment policy due to the age of the bag then I'll just go straight to a service like Luvin My Bags.


----------



## Vikzenne

how about refurbishing satin bags??


----------



## LV rocks*

Can you take the bag to a Neiman Marcus Chanel boutique for repair even if you did not buy the bag from Neiman Marcus? 
Thx!!


----------



## Luccibag

I believe it has to go to Chanel Boutique for repair, not a department store but wait to see if anyone else chimes in.


----------



## Sina

Yes I think so. I think they just send the bag to the nearest Chanel and Chanel sends it for repair. When I did a repair on one of my bags, I just called Chanel and they told me to sent it to FL because that's the nearest Chanel to me.


----------



## LV rocks*

How long did it take?


----------



## Malinda

Hello.  I just purchased the lizard mini flap http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220343950535&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
and wanted suggestions on how to repair the worn edges of the bag.  Does it need to be redyed at the piping edges or sent to Chanel for repair?  Any suggestions would help.


I'm a pragmatist.  There's nothing that duct tape and a Sharpie can't fix.


----------



## jmen

Before taking it to Chanel, touch base with the folks at Luvinmybags.  

I used to have great luck with Chanel for repairs and no, there's no expiration date for repairs.  My hesitation with Chanel is based on the dumbing down of their purses, the high rate of defects.  Unfortunately, my red patent M.A. bag has been in repair for a month due to splits in the leather along the chain.  They called last week to tell me the bag isn't back and parts have to come from France.  So the purse has been sitting there for a month and now they find out they need help from France.  Frankly, I don't expect to see the purse back til spring at this rate, seriously.

That rant over, I would expect Chanel would be able to match the dye to your lizzy but I would still inquire of Luvinmybags.  They're great peeps, knowledgeable and I suspect you'd see your purse back faster than going through Chanel.  With either vendor, Chanel or Luvinmybags there will be a fee.  Chanel charges for repairs once the purse is over a year old; they can give you an estimate before sending it off for repair, should you decide to go with Chanel.


----------



## saira1214

I have a vintage mini and the lining was getting really sticky, it was really weird.  I took the bag to the Chanel store with no problems.  She entered the information into the system and told me that there had been a lot of problems with the lining with that bag.  It did take a looooong time to fix it though, about 3 months.  I guess because the bag was red they had to send to a different location and that's what took so long. However, when it came back it was beautiful!! Like new!! I'm glad I did it.  The best part was that it was for free due to it being defective!! I have to get the chain cleaned now, I hope it doesn't take forever!!


----------



## CindyYZ

I can sum up my repair experience with one word, "Horrible!" They lost my bag and took forever to get back to me.  See my thread on the whole debacle here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-quality-issues-and-repairs-rant-236574.html

It took me taking it up with Corporate for them to finally remedy the situation. Long story short was I still wanted the bag and of course, they were no longer made and the prices had gone up.  I think to be fair, they needed to sell me a replacement bag at the original price I paid and not at the current selling price.  It took over 10 calls and complaints to finally get it resolved. I ended up with the 08 dark silver reissue which they sold to me at the old price.  Now I'm worried if this bag will hold up!


----------



## ceci

I have my bag sent to Paris (instead fixing by local) last August 08 & she returned to me just before Christmas. So, it was about 4 months of wait. BTW, the workshop in Paris closed for vacation during August, thus the bag wasn't fixed until September actually.


----------



## **classy bitch~

would any1 know a good shop here in the philippines for repairs? mine has kinda loose string or sumthin... Thanks.


----------



## dinotan

Hi All,

I have Chanel classic lambskin back leatther.

i'm wondering this leather can be washed by profesional same as other leather. because my bag is duty. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## fufu

dinotan: Yupz, u can send your lambskin bag to professional cleaning


----------



## dinotan

fufu said:


> dinotan: Yupz, u can send your lambskin bag to professional cleaning



Thank you so much FUFU.


----------



## fufu

dinotan: your welcome  If your local chanel does condition and refurbishment of leather, you can send back to chanel store too


----------



## burberryprncess

I would send it to Chanel (only) for cleaning and polishing.


----------



## bagaholics

Hi Fufu,
Do you know how much Chanel SG charge for conditioning and refurbishment ?
Thanks


----------



## fufu

bagaholics: Sad to say, Singapore Chanel store does not recondition leather, they only do repairs such as stitches loosen, replating/replacement of hardware.. The usually will recommend us to other professional bag cleaning places such as leshine or colourwash.


----------



## bagaholics

oww, that's too bad.  thanks for your info fufu!


----------



## dinotan

fufu said:


> dinotan: your welcome  If your local chanel does condition and refurbishment of leather, you can send back to chanel store too



I just went Chanel store and asked them to help me clean the bag.
But they'd refused to do it. They said lambskin leather could not be clean, just take soft cloth and clean. 

So, should i send my bag to profestional cleaner.

Thanks


----------



## fufu

dinotan: Singapore Chanel store does not do recondition of leather unlike other chanel stores in overseas.  

U can go colorwash or leshine to see what they can do for your bag. May i ask how dirty is your bag? Is it grease stain or color transfer?

For color transfer, you can try using meltonian all purpose leather cleaner and conditioner. However, always try it at an unnotocieable area first.


----------



## dinotan

fufu said:


> dinotan: Singapore Chanel store does not do recondition of leather unlike other chanel stores in overseas.
> 
> U can go colorwash or leshine to see what they can do for your bag. May i ask how dirty is your bag? Is it grease stain or color transfer?
> 
> For color transfer, you can try using meltonian all purpose leather cleaner and conditioner. However, always try it at an unnotocieable area first.



Thank you os much FUFU


----------



## jofoliage

One time the camelia flower on my classic mini flap fell off so i sent it back to holts for repair (bought it in holts originally) and was told that i have to pay $150 for that because once the flower falls off they are unable to attach it back but to get a new one (WTH~~) so i called the boutique instead and asked if this was indeed the case (I usually do all my chanel purchases at the boutique so..) they talked to holts and called me back saying no i dont have to pay, it's free of charge. So i said goodbye to my little one and off it went to Paris for repair. That was in August last year and i didn't get it back until just before Christmas, a total of 4 months repair.... i wasn't too impressed to be honest. As for the repair itself, i used the mini once after i got her back everything seems to be fine, fingers crossed that nothing would fall off EVER.


----------



## MeilinLi

I had a question, i feel like a complete idiot. I just bought my very first chanel! yay!! But i lost the card! I am so bummed out about it. Is there still a warranty on it? I still have the original reciept from NM and the box and bag it came in. And if i wanted to be refurbished can i still send it to chanel? I mean the bag has its serial number so is it possible to get a replacement card? =( help please i feel awful and want to cry about losing the card ugh! T_T


----------



## ypph

I've just sent in my vintage xl flap for refurbishment 2 months ago, called them two weeks ago and said it's in the 'Repair in progress' status. I hope to get it back soon!! Too excited to use it


----------



## ypph

Oh my i just finished reading the whole thread, i'm getting anxious about my bag now.. I'm worried they might return it in a worse condition that it was...


----------



## goyardfanatic

Hello! My friend is selling me her old Chanel bag for a very low price. The bag is not in tip top condition...the leather needs redying and the chains need replacement. I was just wondering, if I have the repairs done (not with a Chanel boutique because there's no Chanel near where I live) will it still be authentic? Especially if the chains will be replaced? Also does the gold hardware ever fade? Thanks!


----------



## jfhave

I don't live near a Chanel either, but I called the closest one to me and they told me that I could send my bag to them and they would have my bag reburbished inside and out for me.


----------



## girlofpace

I would think that the Chanel chain is patented and you would not be able to replace it by a non-authorized Chanel repair shop.  I would definitely send it to Chanel to have it refurbished.  I wouldn't trust anyone else.


----------



## luvchnl

You can call the nearest Chanel Boutique to you.  If you ship it to them, they will call you & give you an estimate after you tell them what you want done.  A total refurbishment would cost you roughly $300.  I hate to say it, but they have turned people down on the refurbishing if the bag is too old & too worn down.


----------



## goyardfanatic

Thank you so much for your answers! I'll inquire at the Chanel boutique..won't want to risk it. Good day!


----------



## jennzy

at chanel boutiques, are there repair people??
because i was wondering if they can reglue the hollogram sticker and it'd be stupid for them to ship it to france...

At the LV boutique i know there's a repair guy who does very minor repairs


----------



## jofoliage

k~~ bumping this thread!!

I just found out that one stone was missing from my 09P band. i probably wore this one for less than 5 times...I'm bringing it in tomorrow, hopefully they won't take too long to fix it. anyone had any experience with crystal missing? i don't have the missing stone...


----------



## Luccibag

Sorry about your missing crystal in your Chanel ring.  Unfortunately it is a VERY common problem with Chanel.  They will repair/replace it but it will probably happen again.  They have so many problems with the crystal CC earrings.  I gave up on them.


----------



## beejerry

Hi ladies, Chanel newbie here. I bought a used Chanel in lambskin, with darkening on a couple of corners and a pen mark at the back. Should I send it to refurbish? Or cleaning only? Is it OK to take it to the Chanel counter at the nearest Neiman? Thanks!


----------



## jess38288

beejerry said:


> Hi ladies, Chanel newbie here. I bought a used Chanel in lambskin, with darkening on a couple of corners and a pen mark at the back. Should I send it to refurbish? Or cleaning only? Is it OK to take it to the Chanel counter at the nearest Neiman? Thanks!


 

Is the condition that bad?  Lambskin is a tricky one - just expect the bag to be noticibly more stiff if you refurbish it.  I had a lambskin Chanel bag that I had redyed because of color transfer on it (remind me to never buy a white lambskin bag).  It came out great, but I was bummed the texture of the leather was different.  

As long as you're prepared for that, it's your choice.  Chanel takes quite some time to repair/refurbish bags and is, in my opinion, quite costly.  

You can try Factotum leather:

http://www.factotumleather.com/

They service many high end bags (they said the high-end stores that receive items to repair/refurbish from customers send them out to them) .  Mine only cost $85 to re-color, including cleaning the inside (I opted to not have it cleaned on the inside, but I'm sure they do a great job). It took them less than the 4 weeks they promised, it was a great price, and my bag looked 100x better than before I brought it in.  And they gave me a free non-Chanel dustbag


----------



## beejerry

Thanks *Jess*! It's in good used condition, the color probably needs to be revived a bit. The inside is white but clean. I will contact Factotum Leather since I like that they're in California!


----------



## Purrrfect

jess38288 said:


> Is the condition that bad?  *Lambskin is a tricky one - just expect the bag to be noticibly more stiff if you refurbish it.  I had a lambskin Chanel bag that I had redyed because of color transfer on it (remind me to never buy a white lambskin bag).  It came out great, but I was bummed the texture of the leather was different.*......



I agree I bought a stunning XL Vintage Jumbo / red lambskin that had been redyed...the color is amazing and I love it to death, but it is a bit stiff.  Took a while to get over that.


----------



## jess38288

beejerry said:


> Thanks *Jess*! It's in good used condition, the color probably needs to be revived a bit. The inside is white but clean. I will contact Factotum Leather since I like that they're in California!


 
No problem!  Their prices are VERY reasonable, and like I said, big brands use them too (they told me that even Chanel sends things over there - but I'm assuming it's clothing).

I don't know what part of California you're in, but there's a Margaret's Cleaners in Newport (http://www.margarets.com/).  That's the actual place I took it into, and they send their stuff out to Factotum, which is located in Laguna.  Believe it or not, they quoted cheaper at Margaret's than Factotum even though they're sending it off to them, so if you're nearby... just take it in there.  

It's neat that they have some before/after pictures of their bags on there too (not to mention they've trademarked "The Couture Cleaner"), but you'll find from browsing their site that they repair/refurbish stuff from Louis Vuitton, Neimans, Hermes, etc.  

BTW, if anyone's interested in sending their bag there for a good 'ol fashioned spa treatment, they also allow customers to ship their things there and they'll send them on right back!


----------



## beejerry

I'm in North Cali so I won't be able to check them out in person. But I would inquiry with both shops... hehe. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## legallypink

hi, is it true that chanel boutiques don't accept chanel bags for repair/s if the owner does not or cannot present the authenticity card? i am planning to get a pre-owned PST but its authenticity card was lost, please advise thank you...


----------



## legallypink

hi, does the chanel boutique require the owner to present the authenticity card before the handbag is accepted for repairs? i am planning to get a pre-owned chanel, unfortunately, the seller lost the authenticity card...


----------



## fufu

legallypink: Im pretty sure u can send your bag for repair without showing authenticity card..


----------



## ocgirl

That is not true.  I have had bags cleaned at Chane boutique without the authenticity card before.



legallypink said:


> hi, is it true that chanel boutiques don't accept chanel bags for repair/s if the owner does not or cannot present the authenticity card? i am planning to get a pre-owned PST but its authenticity card was lost, please advise thank you...


----------



## Amymicheals

I've had nothing but GREAT experiences with repairs. Does anyone know who actually does the repairs? i have an old old Hermes bag ( it was my mothers) that i'd love to take to them..


----------



## purseprodigy

Chanel has its own "leather surgeons". I know they deal directly with Paris (getting parts and such) all though they do the work in the US. You might want to ask Emilson if you're in New York for a contact number, I know she's in charge of repairs at the flagship store on 57th street. I'm not sure if they'd do non Chanel work but it's worth a try.


----------



## rainrowan

I bought a pre-owned vintage Chanel bag. 

The previous owner had an end of the chain re-attached/glued (double chain, stationary) to where it meets the grommet h/w. 

Will Chanel accept this for refurbish/repair despite it obviously being repaired elsewhere?


----------



## e.le

I've never brought any of my Chanel bags to get any repairs done, however, I could assume they do a wonderful job, since they did an awesome job to replace my Chanel necklace. The clasp of my necklace had broke, and the necklace was starting to tarnish, so they sent it to your Europe, and completely gave me a brand new one!


----------



## purseprodigy

rainrowan said:


> I bought a pre-owned vintage Chanel bag.
> 
> The previous owner had an end of the chain re-attached/glued (double chain, stationary) to where it meets the grommet h/w.
> 
> Will Chanel accept this for refurbish/repair despite it obviously being repaired elsewhere?



It's worth a shot, but they may turn you down if it was repaired by an unauthorized vendor. They're more than capable of resolving any repair problems, but if it seems like the repair has left the bag with a problem that will reflect poorly on them, they will probably decline.


----------



## shinymagpie

legallypink said:


> hi, does the chanel boutique require the owner to present the authenticity card before the handbag is accepted for repairs? i am planning to get a pre-owned chanel, unfortunately, the seller lost the authenticity card...



I have had 2 bags repaired by Chanel. One had both the card and seal gone, but they assessed it and agreed to work on it. The other still had it's seal. They will work on things that do not have their cards. They are pretty cautious with lambskin though. I also got a new lining in one of my recycled caviarskin wallets. 

I have also had a new screw in my sunglasses, and an earring adjusted. However, if you want something done to earrings, remember to take both earrings with you, not just the one that needs something done to it. They won't work on earrings without both, so they can rebalance them properly.

All well worth the money, and not as expensive as I had expected.


----------



## ypph

ladies, I just got back my vintage from Paris. They've replaced my clasp and leather chain straps.. only problem is, they didnt give me back the old straps. My SA said that it's because they destroy it on the spot? Is this true? 

I read somewhere that you get back everything they replace? Should i worry about it or just enjoy the bag?


----------



## Grace123

I have a vintage bag that's in very good condition except it has that old/musty smell. I sent it to LMB and they had it for ages! They put it in their oxidation box, charged me $100 and said it was good.

When I got it back just recently, I could smell it before I even opened the package, so now I want to try sending it directly to Chanel. I called their 800 number today and they're going to have a boutique call me, since I in the middle of nowhere and can't go directly to one.

Anyone have experience with them being able to get rid of smells? If so, what do they charge, approximately?


----------



## pampered1

Does anyone know whether Chanel will repair their jewelry? I have a long black and white pearl necklace that needs to be restrung after the string between a pearl and a medallion broke. Thanks.


----------



## pampered1

Whoops, I posted before reading the entire thread. I see that some of you have had jewelry repaired!  That's great news. My white pearl necklace is peeling. I hate to be without it for so long, though.


----------



## lovely2008

hi everyone!  does chanel charge for spa treatment for bags & shoes etc?


----------



## dmrules90723

I took in my chanel white lamb skin handbag july 5 and still waiting , it takes 4 to 6 weeks the SA said.  I took  in in for total refurbishment. I will post as soon as I get it back fro the Chanel store in L.A.


----------



## iamsecksi

Hi, I'm extremely sad because my pen leak a bit ink in my vintage chanel classic med. flap

I promised myself I would take good care of it, luckily the ink only spilled onto the interior ... Do chanel redye the* interior*? it's not a lot, just a few spots...

There are also a tiny winy bit of scuffing on the corners on the exterior. Any chance that they can fix that? *without* re-dying the WHOLE bag? and if so how much would it be about?


THANKS


----------



## gwentan

Hi Ladies,

I would really need some advices.
I was wondering how to remove the stickiness in the inner pocket of a 2.55 white lambskin bag? What about the dirts on the bag too? And the gold plated on the CC knob has came off abit. Do you think Chanel boutique is able to restore it?


----------



## wjw06

last time i sent my chanel for repair, it took them 3.5 months. it was a frustrating experience. i would not do it again if i can find other alternatives. 

right now i'm facing this dilemma: part of my washed caviar leather is discolored (the color comes off when i tried to clean it with baby wipes). very small spot, but it's on the front side and noticeable. i know my last resort is to send it to Chanel Spa, but i hate parting with my bag for months with no updates whatsoever. i found some treatments on this site (Apple and LMB), but don't know if they're okay for use on washed caviar. anybody has any treatment suggestions? TIA!


----------



## gwentan

wjw06 said:


> last time i sent my chanel for repair, it took them 3.5 months. it was a frustrating experience. i would not do it again if i can find other alternatives.
> 
> right now i'm facing this dilemma: part of my washed caviar leather is discolored (the color comes off when i tried to clean it with baby wipes). very small spot, but it's on the front side and noticeable. i know my last resort is to send it to Chanel Spa, but i hate parting with my bag for months with no updates whatsoever. i found some treatments on this site (Apple and LMB), but don't know if they're okay for use on washed caviar. anybody has any treatment suggestions? TIA!



Hi,

I was looking for some help about cleaning my bag but mine is much worse than yours. The inner pocket was sticky. See post #56, She send her bag to Factotum. Hope it helps you.


----------



## **Chanel**

I was wondering, because I never brought a bag in for a spa treatment: if you take your lambskin in for a spa treatment, does it come back brand new? I mean does the spa treatment remove scratches and wear on the bag and corners? 
My lambskin still looks fantastic, but I'd love to know this for the future .
If they can make it look as new again, I'll probably buy some other lambskin flaps in the future.


----------



## seinfeld70

gwentan said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I would really need some advices.
> I was wondering how to remove the stickiness in the inner pocket of a 2.55 white lambskin bag? What about the dirts on the bag too? And the gold plated on the CC knob has came off abit. Do you think Chanel boutique is able to restore it?


 I think it's cost you about $250+ to have the whole things done.


----------



## wjw06

gwentan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was looking for some help about cleaning my bag but mine is much worse than yours. The inner pocket was sticky. See post #56, She send her bag to Factotum. Hope it helps you.



thank you gwentan. i will call them tomorrow.

as for you logo, i could be wrong but i think it costs money to have it replaced. they should be able to clean the sticky spots for free if it is within the 1 year warranty. but again, i have to warn you they are very slow. and from my experience, it was hard to get in touch with them as i don't live close to a boutique. getting in touch with them over the phone (to find out the status of the bag after 1-2 months) was just a frustrating process. if you do take it to Chanel for repairs, i would suggest going directly to the boutique and get an SA that can give you updates every once in a while to give you a peace of mind.


----------



## gwentan

seinfeld70 said:


> I think it's cost you about $250+ to have the whole things done.



Thanks. I heard that Gold plating coming off is a problem because the metal underneath could possibly corrode. Not sure about that.? Yeah I know that the dirts are not a big deal. Can be easily clean or redye. I wonder whether can factotum restore the plating? As what we all know Chanel boutique are very slow.


----------



## gwentan

wjw06 said:


> thank you gwentan. i will call them tomorrow.
> 
> as for you logo, i could be wrong but i think it costs money to have it replaced. they should be able to clean the sticky spots for free if it is within the 1 year warranty. but again, i have to warn you they are very slow. and from my experience, it was hard to get in touch with them as i don't live close to a boutique. getting in touch with them over the phone (to find out the status of the bag after 1-2 months) was just a frustrating process. if you do take it to Chanel for repairs, i would suggest going directly to the boutique and get an SA that can give you updates every once in a while to give you a peace of mind.



You can try lovingmybag.com too. Thanks for your advice. I really hope that I don't have to go to Chanel boutique.


----------



## chantallee

i recently sent my vintage chanel bag for a repair (due to loose stichings at the straps) and they took less than a week to get it done. prior to that, they told me that some repair cases will be done locally, so they do not have to send it back to France, which explains the shorter duration i received. perhaps if u are really concerned with how long it will get you to receive your refurbished bag, you should ask the SA how the whole procedure goes and whether or not it will be sent out to France or done locally. Oh and one more thing, Chanel in my homeplace do not do polishing and cleaning service, which made me really shocked but they did refer me to another local cleaning centre which i think should be more trustworthy than if you were to search for another local cleaning centre yourself! so whatever it is, do be sure to bring your problematic bags to the boutique first before searching for other solutions! they will most probably advise you on some care tips and refer you to other trustworthy cleaning centres!


----------



## wjw06

gwentan said:


> You can try lovingmybag.com too. Thanks for your advice. I really hope that I don't have to go to Chanel boutique.



thank you gwentan! i sent them an email and just got a reply from LMB. they can restore the spot on my washed caviar for $75 with a 2-day turnaround. has anybody ever tried LMB? the restoration pictures on their web look amazing, but i just wanted to make sure that nobody had any bad experience with them. TIA


----------



## douxamere

hello welli finally GOT a chanel bag from a close relative however its a vintage one the shoulder long classic flap bag it looks like. however her little munchkin dog bit the bag knowing that it was god leather or being evil bit off the bag so theres like a 4 inch tear completely like a half eaten cookie. can they fix this too? and how much do you estimate the repair to be!!! the only reason why she would give me her bag!! thank you


----------



## chantallee

douxamere said:


> hello welli finally GOT a chanel bag from a close relative however its a vintage one the shoulder long classic flap bag it looks like. however her little munchkin dog bit the bag knowing that it was god leather or being evil bit off the bag so theres like a 4 inch tear completely like a half eaten cookie. can they fix this too? and how much do you estimate the repair to be!!! the only reason why she would give me her bag!! thank you



Do u have a pic of the tear? Im afraid chanel cannot do much about it especially if it is a vintage bag cause they may not be manufacturing some parts already. However, if it is just the leather that is affected, then there may still be some hope... hope this helps


----------



## Nat

douxamere said:


> hello welli finally GOT a chanel bag from a close relative however its a vintage one the shoulder long classic flap bag it looks like. however her little munchkin dog bit the bag knowing that it was god leather or being evil bit off the bag so theres like a 4 inch tear completely like a half eaten cookie. can they fix this too? and how much do you estimate the repair to be!!! the only reason why she would give me her bag!! thank you



Seems like the bag you got from your close relative was bought by you on eBay? The link you posted on the ATC thread seems to fit your description of the bag:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...s-use-format-post-500660-36.html#post12306064

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...22679&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3382wt_1167

Either way, I would call CHANEL and ask them if it's possible to repair the damage.


----------



## robertsn6534

wjw06 said:


> thank you gwentan! i sent them an email and just got a reply from LMB. they can restore the spot on my washed caviar for $75 with a 2-day turnaround. has anybody ever tried LMB? the restoration pictures on their web look amazing, but i just wanted to make sure that nobody had any bad experience with them. TIA


 
ooh I've been wondering the same thing. Also, is $75 reasonable or too exxy?


----------



## harajukuholly

I called my local chanel boutique and they don't do any sort of professional cleaning or anything, they just said they use talc and a pencil eraser! crazy!


----------



## hardcandy61

Hi all,

I have a vintage Chanel 2.55 flap handbag.  The logo (Chanel) is starting to fade. (Instead of gold, it's silver) Can I bring it in to have it fixed?  How much would it cost? It would be great if someone can help me.  TIA.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

You can take it to Chanel and they can replate the hardware.  Will probably cost a couple hundred dollars and take a couple of months, but they can fix it.


----------



## hardcandy61

Thanks so much for the quick response! It takes a couple of months? Wow, I didn't realize that it was a long process.


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

couple of months ?   why  the process take long time ?


----------



## sophietheen

can anyone tell me if chanel can fix something like this?

a PST but with a 2.5cm cut on the left side of the bag. if chanel were to fix it can it be sealed properly like never been cut? or is this not possible at all?


----------



## lizziecat

^^  Have a look at this thread, sophie, which may help:   

Warning about NYMA


----------



## JeSs*~

ypph said:


> ladies, I just got back my vintage from Paris. They've replaced my clasp and leather chain straps.. only problem is, they didnt give me back the old straps. My SA said that it's because they destroy it on the spot? Is this true?
> 
> I read somewhere that you get back everything they replace? Should i worry about it or just enjoy the bag?


If you don't mind me asking... how much did it cost to replace the hardware on your vintage flap? 

A friend of mine is selling her vintage jumbo for a really good price, but the hw definitely needs a makeover! lol if it costs heaps it might not be worth it.

TIA


----------



## gwentan

Hi,

Does anyone knows how much is it to replace the screw behind the CC closure?


----------



## gwentan

wjw06 said:


> thank you gwentan! i sent them an email and just got a reply from LMB. they can restore the spot on my washed caviar for $75 with a 2-day turnaround. has anybody ever tried LMB? the restoration pictures on their web look amazing, but i just wanted to make sure that nobody had any bad experience with them. TIA



Glad that they are able to help you. It's pretty reasonable. I have yet send in mine. So how was your bag?


----------



## carlav

I had a black lambskin classic 2.55 refurbished/dyed at Chanel last year. They also had to replace the CC closure, as my daughter borrowed the bag- and somehow lost it. They charged $140 for everything and it looked brand new- it is perfect. This was at the Chanel boutique in Chicago. To clarify on the color- the black can start to brown with age.


----------



## peatie808

Hi My Chanel  Twist Lock Came off and I lost it. Do you happen to know how much it will cost to repair it?? =(


----------



## amyamoure

I had all my hardware changed and the bag redyed and refurbished on my vintage camera bag. The edging was worn through and needed to be replaced. The bag came back looking brand new with all new gold hw and I was delighted to pay the $265 (total refurbishment), which i was told is the maximum charge, considering they have the real Chanel hw. I see posts that claim that it took months, but my bag was back in 3 weeks? I told the SA that I was thinking of restoring some of my other bags and I was able to get a hold of a Chanel repair menu. I'm so sneaky! Here it is!


----------



## chantallee

amyamoure said:


> I had all my hardware changed and the bag redyed and refurbished on my vintage camera bag. The edging was worn through and needed to be replaced. The bag came back looking brand new with all new gold hw and I was delighted to pay the $265 (total refurbishment), which i was told is the maximum charge, considering they have the real Chanel hw. I see posts that claim that it took months, but my bag was back in 3 weeks? I told the SA that I was thinking of restoring some of my other bags and I was able to get a hold of a Chanel repair menu. I'm so sneaky! Here it is!


 

hi there, can i know what is the currency for this price list in?


----------



## pls5

thanks for posting this--soooo good to know!!!!  regardless of currency!  but that is a very good question....



chantallee said:


> hi there, can i know what is the currency for this price list in?


----------



## pennybelle

amyamoure said:


> I see posts that claim that it took months, but my bag was back in 3 weeks? I told the SA that I was thinking of restoring some of my other bags and I was able to get a hold of a Chanel repair menu. I'm so sneaky! Here it is!


 
What Chanel boutique did you get this done at? Location please?

Thanks


----------



## pennybelle

Also, what is the typical turnaround time for a leather refurbishment done at lovingmybag.com?

Thanks


----------



## amyamoure

The currency is U.S. dollars. I went to the Las Vegas Wynn. I'm really unsure if Chanel has facilities out of the states, but Chanel has one place in the US that has the real Chanel parts. I also asked if the turnaround would be faster at a Saks, Neiman Marcus, or Chanel Boutique, but the SA (Bonnie) told me they all go to the same place, and the only difference in turnaround would be how long the store took to send out my bag.


----------



## Gerry

Lovin My Bags had my bag back to me in about two weeks. There are various processes that need to dry/set up before the next step can be done. They emailed me and explained everything as they went along. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## robertsn6534

hi ladies does anyone know if its possible to repair or recolour the chain leather? (please see pic below by H20JORDAN) and if so where I would be able to get it done? tia!


----------



## amyamoure

Chanel can either give you a new chain or take out that leather and redye it. Shouldn't be hard.


----------



## robertsn6534

^thanks - would it cost a lot though? Has anyone had it done before?


----------



## jhazn85

carlav said:


> I had a black lambskin classic 2.55 refurbished/dyed at Chanel last year. They also had to replace the CC closure, as my daughter borrowed the bag- and somehow lost it. They charged $140 for everything and it looked brand new- it is perfect. This was at the Chanel boutique in Chicago. To clarify on the color- the black can start to brown with age.



This is exactly what is happening to my black lambskin classic 2.55...the bottom layer is turning brown-ish and it's driving me nuts!  Now I'm worried about how everyone is saying that dying it again will harden the lambskin...


----------



## amyamoure

I had a black refurbished and it didn't get hard at all. I think the redying has gotten much better, they only use as much as they need to in order to stop it from changing the texture. Unless you have deep scratches that need to be filled or some serious stains, I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## ceresmyth

I dropped my bag yesterday. 
I hope I can get it back before Christmas.


----------



## PugFan

Grace123, the vintage jumbo flap I bought was obviously owned by a smoker.  The Highland Park Chanel Boutique in Dallas told me Chanel would not guarantee any odor removal and not to waste my money.  

I ended up purchasing a product called Vamoose (I have no interest in the company!  I promise!) online and it did help quite a bit.  I should probably treat the bag with it again.


----------



## nhlrefbunny

amyamoure said:


> I had all my hardware changed and the bag redyed and refurbished on my vintage camera bag. The edging was worn through and needed to be replaced. The bag came back looking brand new with all new gold hw and I was delighted to pay the $265 (total refurbishment), which i was told is the maximum charge, considering they have the real Chanel hw. I see posts that claim that it took months, but my bag was back in 3 weeks? I told the SA that I was thinking of restoring some of my other bags and I was able to get a hold of a Chanel repair menu. I'm so sneaky! Here it is!


So....If I have a bag where the leather is so worn that the piping is showing, Chanel can fix that?  I got a quote from LMB, but it's twice the cost of Chanel.


----------



## amyamoure

Sure, the piping is one long strip of rounded leather, they'd just take it out and replace it with a brand new one. LMB could fix it, but they can't get the authentic parts from Chanel, instead they'd have to order piping and size it; that's probably why it's more expensive.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I have a bag where the handle has separated from the bag- the last "link" or whatever that connects to the link on the body of the purse is missing -- it's a gold plated piece. Will that be around $30 (according to that chart)? Someone suggested bringing it to a hardware store!! Maybe a jeweler? If it was a gold chain they would just sodder the two remaining pieces together, haha


----------



## nscwong

I got this stunning bag from a tPFer http://cgi.ebay.com.hk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280401713004&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT.  The worn of the corners and edges of the bag were actually worse than that you can see in the photos.  But the bag was still stunning so I had no complaint.  Our local boutiques do not do refurbishment but recommended a couple of local leather refurbishers.  I sent the bag to one of them.  6 days later, the bag just returned perfect!  Awesome !


----------



## habanerita

You found it!!!!so happy for you, and you bought it from one of the nicest people ever, one of my favorite Members......so lucky.......Congratulations, 





nscwong said:


> I got this stunning bag from a tPFer http://cgi.ebay.com.hk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280401713004&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT. The worn of the corners and edges of the bag were actually worse than that you can see in the photos. But the bag was still stunning so I had no complaint. Our local boutiques do not do refurbishment but recommended a couple of local leather refurbishers. I sent the bag to one of them. 6 days later, the bag just returned perfect! Awesome !


----------



## nscwong

^Thanks!  She sure is!  Really amazing!  It worried me when you said there's nothing anyone could do about metallic and I thought they should have problem to find the same colour also.  But surprised me!  That cost about USD90 including pick-up and delivery!  I gave my Chanel wallet with camellia hardware straight away to that refurbisher for refurbishment also straight away!  Let's see if the wallet will become new also.


----------



## goldaddict

Hi!  Does anyone know if they can fluff up the quilting on a Chanel bag?  I want to buy a vintage Chanel flap bag, but the quilt is completely flatteneed on it.  Can this be repaired or has it forever lost it's "oomph"?


----------



## nscwong

^An SA told me that could no longer be repaired.


----------



## amyamoure

They can color it but they can't make the flattened pattern poof up again.


----------



## cocobeetle20

Hi I have a vintage Chanel bag, bought off ebay, and it has faded on the edges, as well as having quite a few scratches on the inside flap. I was wondering what kind of service I would need to get rid of the scratches?
Also does anyone know if I can get the same services in England? Because I live near London so there are lots of Chanel shops i could go to but everyone on this forum seems to be referring to shops in the US?


----------



## atomic_femme

There is this great company in Las vegas, I do not recall the name, I sent one of my bags to get it done and I got in in 3 weeks!!!! the purse looks brand spanking new, not hard at all. They only charged me $210 for a total face lift on my flap.   I am super happy with them.  I made a google search on purse restration and I found them.  Chanel Las Vegas sends their chanel stuff there for repairs, so I was very pleased that it was a legit company.  If I remember the name I will post it.


----------



## plilippé

nscwong said:


> I got this stunning bag from a tPFer http://cgi.ebay.com.hk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280401713004&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT.  The worn of the corners and edges of the bag were actually worse than that you can see in the photos.  But the bag was still stunning so I had no complaint.  Our local boutiques do not do refurbishment but recommended a couple of local leather refurbishers.  I sent the bag to one of them.  6 days later, the bag just returned perfect!  Awesome !



that looks very impressive! I have a pink one quite worn at the edges - an ebay purchase. do you think that can be fixed?


----------



## X0X0

*amyamoure*: thank you so much for the Chanel repair list. This is truly amazing!


----------



## amyamoure

Of course! . That is for the U.S. though, I'm not sure about outside the states.


----------



## 1gnatius

Hi - I have a vintage Chanel I want to have "spruced up".  Does anyone know the ballpark rate Chanel is charging?  Or would Luvin My Bags be a better choice?  Thanks!


----------



## OnlyConnect

peatie808 said:


> Hi My Chanel Twist Lock Came off and I lost it. Do you happen to know how much it will cost to repair it?? =(


 
This exact same thing happened to me a couple of days ago and I am distraught! However, my (classic flap) bag is vintage (but in otherwise good condition). I am planning to take it into a chanel boutique to see whether they will replace the hardware, but I was just wondering whether anyone has any suggestions in case they refuse? I might try to re-sell it, but I'm not sure whether anyone would want to buy a chanel bag without the twist lock?!


----------



## amyamoure

@ OnlyConnect: They will definitely replace it. The price is usually $30 dollars unless it is vintage and something more has to be done. If it's under a year it's for free!

@ 1gnatius: The refinish price is $108 and will make your bag look brand new. I have heard good things about LMB but I personally am afraid to go to somewhere other than Chanel, because Chanel won't touch anything once it has been repaired elsewhere and I want the authentic parts. I'm very OCD with my expensive purchases!


----------



## OlgaMUA

Amyamoure,

can you post that list again? can't seem to find it

thanks

Olga


----------



## amyamoure




----------



## Laneige

but if Chanel bag undergoes placement of clasp, leather chain etc, will the serial no# sticker be removed from the bag.


----------



## OlgaMUA

amyamoure.. thanks


----------



## amyamoure

Laneige said:


> but if Chanel bag undergoes placement of clasp, leather chain etc, will the serial no# sticker be removed from the bag.



If Chanel does the repair they wouldn't remove the sticker.


----------



## shinymagpie

amyamoure said:


> If Chanel does the repair they wouldn't remove the sticker.



In Japan if they reline wallets, they reposition the sticker.


----------



## valerie_hh

hihi i bought the chanel reissue 2.55.. classic one.... in ruthenium hardware about 6 mnths ago from paris. right now im really having big regrets after seeing all the ones with gold hardwaRE. I am currently based in Singapore. Does anyone know if its possible to change the hardware to gold? including the square lock part as well. The singapore chanel told me they are unable to replace my ruthenium hardware to gold.


----------



## dmrules90723

Chanel will not  change the hardware to gold, I had my white medium vintage bag refurbished at a Chanel store in Beverly Hills (on Robertson blvd)  they did a fantastic job, it only took 6 weeks to get it done and they did wonders with my purse. At first the dye on the lamb skin was a bit hard but after 5 months it feels so smooth and not hard at all,  what I did is rubbed my clean fingers along the lamb skin and that smooths the leather, ( your fingers have natural oil  so that helps  a lot)  I wish I could post pics dont know how  if anybody can help me.  My channel is super white inside and out  the Made in France letters got a little over dyed but thats ok  the purse looks great. I keep it inside a white pillow case to cover it .   I also have a black small vintage channel purse which looks great never had to be redyed or clean  I always store them with tissue paper inside to keep the shape of the bag  puffy.


----------



## dmrules90723

the charge was $265  but it was well worth it  they do an amazing job, always take the bags to a Channel store for refurbishing    because in case they loose it or any other thing happens to the bag then you can sure be compensated by them.


----------



## doublec31

I just recently bought a bag on eBay for a pretty good deal. It was represented very well (the seller didn't try to hide these at all) and has a few scuffs on it, a pen mark, plus the inside has some marks. Anyways, I was thinking since I bought it at a pretty low price I would just spend some extra on getting it fixed up if possible but I would like to get it done by someone who really knows what they're doing obviously. I've heard about bag spas but I don't know too much about them. Any suggestions? Here's the link to see some of the damage:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280449666656&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks ladies!


----------



## amyamoure

valerie_hh said:


> hihi i bought the chanel reissue 2.55.. classic one.... in ruthenium hardware about 6 mnths ago from paris. right now im really having big regrets after seeing all the ones with gold hardwaRE. I am currently based in Singapore. Does anyone know if its possible to change the hardware to gold? including the square lock part as well. The singapore chanel told me they are unable to replace my ruthenium hardware to gold.



I don't know if they will change the style by switching all of the hardware, but Chanel has their own repair facility in the US so it may be different in Singapore.


----------



## douxamere

amyamoure said:


>


 

i was wondering if this was a extimate from CHANEL or just a reputable CHANEL repair place.? thank you either way some info would be great!! thank you soo much


----------



## Laneige

amyamoure said:


> If Chanel does the repair they wouldn't remove the sticker.



i happened to read abt stickers being removed when they are send in for dye job or refurbish etc kind of jobs.... so maybe they are not referring to Chanel doing the repair? hmmmn must have misinterpreted it


----------



## nighteyes

douxamere said:


> i was wondering if this was a extimate from CHANEL or just a reputable CHANEL repair place.? thank you either way some info would be great!! thank you soo much



It's the list provided by Chanel.


----------



## douxamere

hello has anyone repaired their chanel lovelies at the chanel store in beverly hills, CA. The one on Rodeo Drive!! does anyone know if they repair or does any  refurbishing with vintage chanel. I have a long chain shoulder bag but there is a big hold (YES a HOLE) in the purse like a can see through it big. s there anyone that knows if they can fix it and the cost. and also my gold strap has changed silver!! do they or can they fis this too. 

if dreadfully not is there any reputable place that would fix this!!! in LA
thank you soo much


----------



## pinkywhite

douxamere said:


> hello has anyone repaired their chanel lovelies at the chanel store in beverly hills, CA. The one on Rodeo Drive!! does anyone know if they repair or does any  refurbishing with vintage chanel. I have a long chain shoulder bag but there is a big hold (YES a HOLE) in the purse like a can see through it big. s there anyone that knows if they can fix it and the cost. and also my gold strap has changed silver!! do they or can they fis this too.
> 
> if dreadfully not is there any reputable place that would fix this!!! in LA
> thank you soo much



For my experience, my cat chewed a hole on my chanel bag, so I sent it back to Chanel, and they suggest me to buy a new one.  They can't fix the hole.I am sad:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## pinkywhite

douxamere said:


> i was wondering if this was a extimate from CHANEL or just a reputable CHANEL repair place.? thank you either way some info would be great!! thank you soo much



Yes,it's the list provided by Chanel.


----------



## amyamoure

douxamere said:


> hello has anyone repaired their chanel lovelies at the chanel store in beverly hills, CA. The one on Rodeo Drive!! does anyone know if they repair or does any  refurbishing with vintage chanel. I have a long chain shoulder bag but there is a big hold (YES a HOLE) in the purse like a can see through it big. s there anyone that knows if they can fix it and the cost. and also my gold strap has changed silver!! do they or can they fis this too.
> 
> if dreadfully not is there any reputable place that would fix this!!! in LA
> thank you soo much



They probably COULD fix the hole, but may not if it wont meet Chanel standards after, or if you'd be better off using the money on another purchase. Worth a try, though! They can definitely fix the strap.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

Hey everyone,

i am planning on buying a vintage chanel on malleries, the condition is fair and it seems as if it is in need for repair. here is the description

The leather has some indentations, scratches, chaffing and light soiling.  The interior leather is lightly soiled and has ink marks.  The golden hardware has light, superficial scratches however it is still bright, shiny and golden in color.  The most significant flaw is that both interior pockets are unusable.  The interior lining of both is stuck together, keeping the pockets closed.

the bag comes with no cards or such, do you think chanel can repair this? in addition can they repair soiling leather and the scratched hardware?


----------



## amyamoure

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> i am planning on buying a vintage chanel on malleries, the condition is fair and it seems as if it is in need for repair. here is the description
> 
> The leather has some indentations, scratches, chaffing and light soiling.  The interior leather is lightly soiled and has ink marks.  The golden hardware has light, superficial scratches however it is still bright, shiny and golden in color.  The most significant flaw is that both interior pockets are unusable.  The interior lining of both is stuck together, keeping the pockets closed.
> 
> the bag comes with no cards or such, do you think chanel can repair this? in addition can they repair soiling leather and the scratched hardware?



The scratches/scuffing/ect. can surely be refinished. It will come out almost new but if the leather is really worn all the way through there's not much that can be done unless it's piping which can be replaced. The hardware can be replated or replaced for the most part. Now the pockets being stuck together I'm assuming is what they call "sticky linings". If so, this is an issue Chanel's had for a while and they fix a lot by replacing the pocket lining. You don't need (and they actually prefer if you don't send) the authenticity card, they can tell if it's real or not. To repair all of the things you're discussing would probably call for a complete refurbishment ($265). Good luck!


----------



## shinymagpie

I'd like to know which countries Chanel will do a full refurbishment in. Here in Japan, they don't do color treatments or leather treatments (particularly vintage), they only fix broken parts. I know the USA has a great inclusive refurbishment package. But do other countries do this too? I have something I am considering sending out of Japan for refurbishment and wanted to know if the USA was the best option.

Thank you.


----------



## amyamoure

I only have experience with USA repairs. They have an official Chanel repair facility here. I think that most repairs done outside the US are given to whomever is the most trusted repair vendor in the area, but not an actual Chanel repair facility (I could be wrong!). In Europe they might be able to send it back to Paris, but I doubt if the contractors also do repairs.


----------



## Mimster

Can anyone shed some light or share their experiences on the spa services of Chanel?  What exactly do they do?  Can they remove light/shallow indentations or scratches from bags?  Do they clean and condition the bags?  Can they recolour scruffs or faded leather?

I really love some of the vintage bags but most are lambskin and almost all have some sort of imperfections/scratches or discoloration.  I'm wondering if a spa treatment or two can fix some of the problems.  

Could you tell me roughly how much it would cost and the turn around time?

Thank you.


----------



## sclisa

^ i just had my white jumbo from 1996 refurbished at BH chanel and it came back in pristine condition.  i think they redyed the bag because the stitching is also back to being white.  the bag just turned kinda yellow with time and use.  they also replaced the cc and the chain.  i think i paid around $265.  it took about four months.  i called a few times to check on status but no one called me back.  i finally got tired of waiting around and just dropped in and it was ready and waiting for me.


----------



## Mimster

^ Thank you.  This thread is so informative.


----------



## azukal

fufu said:


> dinotan: Singapore Chanel store does not do recondition of leather unlike other chanel stores in overseas.
> 
> U can go colorwash or leshine to see what they can do for your bag. May i ask how dirty is your bag? Is it grease stain or color transfer?
> 
> For color transfer, you can try using meltonian all purpose leather cleaner and conditioner. However, always try it at an unnotocieable area first.




Hi fufu,

Is colorwash trustworthy?and have you tried using them?  tia


----------



## moiluvbags

hi im new here  just want to know where and how much does it cost to have my vintage chanel bag refurbish? the chain had tarnish over time.. pls help .. thank you


----------



## Laneige

azukal said:


> Hi fufu,
> 
> Is colorwash trustworthy?and have you tried using them?  tia




Yes. Dont worry. They are good


----------



## amyamoure

moiluvbags said:


> hi im new here  just want to know where and how much does it cost to have my vintage chanel bag refurbish? the chain had tarnish over time.. pls help .. thank you



If you're sending it to the US repair center it is $110 to refinish and $265 to refinish and replace all the hardware.


----------



## gratefull

Hi,

Does anyone know around how much it costs to replace the HW (from silver to gold) on a m/l flap?  Is is difficult?

Also, is there any risk of the lambskin being damaged when this is done?

thanks in advance!


----------



## gratefull

gratefull said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know around how much it costs to replace the HW (from silver to gold) on a m/l flap?  Is is difficult?
> 
> Also, is there any risk of the lambskin being damaged when this is done?
> 
> thanks in advance!



Also, do I just take it to a Chanel boutique to do this and they send it in for me??

Thank you!


----------



## cocklecove

*gratefull, *if you look on the preceding page, you'll find 


a price list from Chanel USA for various refurbishment services at post #136 [of course, Chanel's charges are subject to increase] and
reports from PurseForum members in both the US and Singapore that Chanel will decline to change the hardware to gold (posts ## 141, 142); they only give you gold if that's what the bag originally had.


----------



## gratefull

Thank you cocklecove!

That is very helpful.


----------



## cocklecove

Sorry, *gratefull,* I just realized I neglected to answer your 2nd question:  yes, you simply take your bag to the nearest Chanel boutique;  they'll write up your request for repairs/refurbishment & send the bag out.


----------



## Mimster

Does anyone know if the spa treatment will diminish or reduce the look of the dents or scratches?  I really like lambskin but the fact that it is harder to keep than caviar is holding me back.


----------



## Jaded81

I also have a question... if Chanel has to redye the caviar/lambskin bag... will the bag come back in the EXACT colour? Thanks!


----------



## myy

Hi!

I need to replace my gold chain on my vintage chanel bag. The gold color on the chain has faded away, and it's kinda sticky? Does anyone know how much this will cost to get a new chain? Thanks


----------



## cocklecove

Price list, from a couple of months ago, posted earlier in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/e...furbishing-repair-234313-10.html#post13788016


----------



## myy

^^Do you know how long it will take to replace the chain? TIA


----------



## tramcaro

Hi girls, 

I'm traveling to LA in April.  Here in Toronto, the Chanel store does not do repair but sends it out to a non-Chanel place.  If I go to LA, can I drop my bag for repair and ask them to mail it to Toronto for me?


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

myy said:


> ^^Do you know how long it will take to replace the chain? TIA


 
I only have experience with the uk boutiques but if a bag gets sent to Paris for repair it is a 6 to 8 week time frame.


----------



## shinymagpie

Anyone had a full wallet refurbishment and recolor? How did it go?
Also, TheBigBagAddict, have you had a couple of repairs done? Were the prices comparable to what the Americans pay?  CHANEL don't seem to have a full repair price for bags here in Japan. It seems to be piece by piece pricing.


----------



## myy

TheBigBagAddict said:


> I only have experience with the uk boutiques but if a bag gets sent to Paris for repair it is a 6 to 8 week time frame.


 

Wow for so long? I thought that they maybe would just replace the gold chain in the boutiques or something? My gold chain is so worn out and the leather on the chain, I just want to replace it. I'm going to London in April, but for only 4 days! Ugh..


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

^If they have the chain in stock then they can replace it for you in the boutique but they don't have all parts in stock. It might be worth giving them a call before you take the bag to see if it's possible to have the chain replaced at the boutique. I'm not even sure if they keep the chains in the boutique or not sorry, I only know that they did have a reissue front clasp in stock afew weeks ago when I took my reissue in.


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

shinymagpie said:


> Anyone had a full wallet refurbishment and recolor? How did it go?
> Also, TheBigBagAddict, have you had a couple of repairs done? Were the prices comparable to what the Americans pay? CHANEL don't seem to have a full repair price for bags here in Japan. It seems to be piece by piece pricing.


 
I'm not sure how the prices compare to US prices but for a new reissue gold chain it cost's £80 here, £60 for the front clasp and £20 for each eyelet.


----------



## myy

TheBigBagAddict said:


> ^If they have the chain in stock then they can replace it for you in the boutique but they don't have all parts in stock. It might be worth giving them a call before you take the bag to see if it's possible to have the chain replaced at the boutique. I'm not even sure if they keep the chains in the boutique or not sorry, I only know that they did have a reissue lock in stock afew weeks ago when I took my reissue in.


 
Oh okei  Im gonna give them a call and ask  Thanks for helping!


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

^Also it's worth remembering that the uk boutiques do not offer any kind of refurbishment or redying unlike the us boutiques. It is repair only here.


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

myy said:


> Oh okei  Im gonna give them a call and ask  Thanks for helping!


 
You're very welcome, I hope they will be able to change the chain for you!


----------



## achowdhury

I have a classic chanel bag. I just called chanel at saks and found out it takes about 2-3 months to reburbish a chanel bag. Has anyone done it quicker for smaller repairs?? I just need one of the handles fixed.

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^ It varies depending on the type of repair needed.  For example, I think the fastest was within a few hours when a tPer got a replacement for a screw on her flap.  For repairs that get sent to Paris, it can take on average 4-6 weeks or up to 6 months in some cases ---so your wait time seems reasonable.  I think it's totally worth the wait.  Your bag comes back looking as good as new.


----------



## DianeRP

I sent in my LAX bag to have the chain replaced back in December.  They called me several weeks later and gave me a quote and I had to confirm the price was ok.  Then they were sending it in for the repair in Paris or UK (I forgot which), but said about 3 months.  From past experience on jewelry repairs it has taken every bit of the 3 months.  If you need parts it's the only way to go.  Good Luck!


----------



## soosi

I am soo sad & frustrated with Chanel quality!! Over a year ago I purchased a neon flap from Nordstrom. I've been very careful with it but all of a sudden the large cc buckle in front kind of loosened up so it won't close anymore which means I can't use my bag now. I'm beyond frustrated we don't have a chanel store in my country & nearest country with a chanel boutique said it'll take 6-8 months cuz they'll send it to Paris which I thought its absolutely ridicules!! Any ideas on what to do now should I send it to where I bought from? How does it work, any overseas buyers with similar situations please share your experience?​​


----------



## ceci

I prefer to send back to Paris if there's a major fix, i.e. getting the exact color of thread or special type of hardware. I was told the fix time about 6 months, but I received mine within 4 months. Better than I expected. FYI, the Paris workshop will close in August for vacation too. But, for minor fix, i.e. fixing stitching with classic color flap, you can get it done by the local (also from Chanel boutique/dept store). If yours is purchased within a year, you should not get to pay for the reparation. HTH!


----------



## shinymagpie

ceci said:


> I prefer to send back to Paris if there's a major fix, i.e. getting the exact color of thread or special type of hardware. I was told the fix time about 6 months, but I received mine within 4 months. Better than I expected. FYI, the Paris workshop will close in August for vacation too. But, for minor fix, i.e. fixing stitching with classic color flap, you can get it done by the local (also from Chanel boutique/dept store). If yours is purchased within a year, you should not get to pay for the reparation. HTH!



Have you sent directly to Paris, or did you have to go through the local boutique. I'd love to know if I could send something to Paris for assessing. It's one of my really old bags (on the right on my avatar).


----------



## miumiulena

Hi Girls! Last year I bought a Chanel Classic Flap lambskin bag  ...and now the it looks so unshiny :cry::cry::cry::cry:!!!I mean the back of the bag is still shiny but where is the CC logo, that part became unshiny...I just wanted to know if i bring it to Chanel store where i bought it will they do some cleaning ?? DO you know if they do such things??? please help!!!


----------



## brittee829

Chanel shipped my bag to Pennsylvania for repairs and today I called b/c it was the promise date (2 months later)...they supposedly could not fix it.  Now they are going to send it to the West Coast (2 more months).  I am so frustrated!


----------



## hiag

I just scored my mom's vintage Chanel 2.55 circa 1980s.  I just realized that a nail is missing on the inside clasp.  (The part that holds the CC on the front of the bad in place.)  Where do I go to get a new nail?  Should I take it to the Chanel boutique?  Please let me know what you guys think.  Thank you!!


----------



## shinymagpie

hiag said:


> I just scored my mom's vintage Chanel 2.55 circa 1980s.  I just realized that a nail is missing on the inside clasp.  (The part that holds the CC on the front of the bad in place.)  Where do I go to get a new nail?  Should I take it to the Chanel boutique?  Please let me know what you guys think.  Thank you!!



Yes. Go to CHANEL. The screws are a very specific shape and size. Getting a new screw won't cost much and will protect the bag. Good luck.


----------



## jessejames

Does anyone have any experience with Chanel jewelry repair?  I bought a metallic leather chain cuff bracelet at an outlet about a month ago, and after wearing it about 5 times the turnlock BROKE while I was trying on clothes at Forever21 (funny how the Forever21 clothes stayed intact.  The shirt just barely tugged on my bracelet, and it fell off)

I called the outlet and he said they don't do repairs, refunds or exchanges and to call a real store, but it would cost money.  Seriously???  I don't live anywhere near a Chanel store.  Should I just take it to a regular jewelry store?  Especially if I have to pay at Chanel anyway.. I am furious about this... I expected far better customer service, even at an outlet.


----------



## tweetie

^ I took one of my Chanel pearl belts in for restringing and re-sizing about 2 years ago and they sent it into Paris for that.  Took a couple of months to get it back and I was charged - forgot the amount.  The funny thing was that they restrung it into a different belt style - LOL.  I still like it though


----------



## mhh29nyu

Is there a difference in quality of repair if I bring it to Saks vs Chanel boutique directly? Saks is less than 20 minutes from where I live, but Chanel boutique is much further. Please help. Thanks!


----------



## ceci

shinymagpie said:


> Have you sent directly to Paris, or did you have to go through the local boutique. I'd love to know if I could send something to Paris for assessing. It's one of my really old bags (on the right on my avatar).


 
Sorry I didn't read your questions until now.
I bought my bag to CHANEL boutique & my SA asked me if I want to get it done in Canada or send it to Paris. I remember she marked (Paris) on the reparation request form.


----------



## janbird

Another good one is Vernice. It is also a silicone product for patent leather. You can get it through Amazon. Now I want to try Tana. Thanks for finding the name and website.


----------



## stefeilnately

Thanks for the tip!!! I have a patent bag from 2007 and it looks as good as the day I bought it. But really good to know of a wonderful product should I need it in future!


----------



## DrALR

I clean my black Chanel flap bag with a soft white cotton cloth and organic avocado oil. It looks so beautiful and shines like brand new without any waxy build-up. Buffing the oil out with two fingers very gently removes the excess oil. The leather looks so rich from the oil sheen. I am selling my Chanel items with gold hardware to replace them with ones which have silver hardware. Problem is, the bag I "oiled" today looks so good that I'm having second thoughts about selling it. I really want silver hardware bags since I wear a lot of Native American cotton clothing with silver jewelry. 

For hardware which no longer shines or looses it's yellow color: In Manhattan, there is a shop called Superior Leather. They will replate the metal. I had mine replated and it looks brand new. I would call and ask about having it shipped back and forth if one does not live in New York.


----------



## rainrowan

^doesn't organic olive oil leave an odor? I'm curious about this.

I sent my vintage bag to be refurbished by *LovinMyBags*, a bit pricey but they did a great job with it. At first I could feel there was this stiff glaze-like feel to it but after some handling, the leather started to look/feel nice and patina-ed. (I have some before and after pics of my Chanel double faced flap in my album)


----------



## TKM69

Hi ladies, I hope you can help. My Chanel could really do with the lining being replaced as its seen better days now. I'm in the UK so is this something that they would be able to do. do you think? Has anyone any idea what the cost of it would be? Thankyou


----------



## Hurrem1001

I have an old chanel tote that I purchased over a year ago. It needs some tlc, so I want to send it to Chanel for a complete overhaul. The person I bought the bag from said it was black. Once I received the bag I found it wasn't black at all, but navy blue. 
Here's my question: I know that Chanel will not change colour of a bags hardwear, they will only give the bag its original colour hardware. But would they be willing to redye a blue bag black? TIA for letting me know!


----------



## shinymagpie

coachlover1000 said:


> I have an old chanel tote that I purchased over a year ago. It needs some tlc, so I want to send it to Chanel for a complete overhaul. The person I bought the bag from said it was black. Once I received the bag I found it wasn't black at all, but navy blue.
> Here's my question: I know that Chanel will not change colour of a bags hardwear, they will only give the bag its original colour hardware. But would they be willing to redye a blue bag black? TIA for letting me know!




That's interesting. 

Vintage Chanel bags can be black, but a very indeterminate color, somewhere between blue and black. I have noticed this a lot with my vintage lambskin bags.  I have seen this with a lambskin wallet of mine, which I had the box  and serial and original label, so I could see that the color was  definitely the correct code for black. But when it was next to a black  caviar wallet, it looked a slightly different color. 

I actually like it because I wear either navy or black a lot, and the bag goes with either.

Leather treatments will make your bag look darker and glossier anyway. Hope it can be sorted out for you.


----------



## chi629

I am interested in purchasing a vintage 2.55 classic flap bag for a reasonable price but there is some plating loss on the gold chain. The seller said I could go to any Chanel boutique to have the chain replaced for a price. Does anyone know if this is true and how much it would cost? Thank you!


----------



## burberryprncess

It's true and expensive to replace the chain strap.  I don't know the price.  You may want to call 1-800-550-0005 to inquire about pricing.


----------



## amyamoure

I know a couple of Chanel employees that ended up with samples and they were repaired. It shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## amyamoure

The price for chains is usually $30 to $60 depending on the size ect. A jumbo interlace chain is $60 so the 2.55 would probably be closer to the $30.


----------



## luvtods

The handles on my white GST are dirty, I've tried meltonian and Cadillac still looks dingy, I was debating to send it back for refurbishing, what do you ladys think???


----------



## saira1214

I don't think it matters.  As long as it is authentic, they will repair it.


----------



## Chanieish

I checked their website and it seems that they mostly work with Balenciaga. I'm curious if anyone has send their Chanel bag in to receive "spa treatment" and how did it go.  Does the lambskin come back just ask soft?

Has anyone tried their products? Or can anyone suggest better care products for lambskin/another maintenance service? 

Thanks! 



Stef


----------



## djrr

please do a search on lambskin care, you'll find a thread about products that can be used on lambskin.


----------



## Skinnyjeans78

Chanieish,

I will apologize in advance because I hate it when I ask a question and someone replies without providing an answer...frustrating, I know! But I had to add to your question, because I am considering Lovinmybags for my LV Stephen bag. I often use it as a carry-on, and the vachetta got filthy on my trip to Paris (shouldn't have brought it, I know, but I couldn't help myself). 

I'd like to know if anyone has used Lovinmybags for LV or any bag with light, untreated leather. 

The only contribution to a possible answer I have is this: My theory is that they probably do as good a job on Chanel & LV as they do for other brands. I have a feeling they don't/can't advertise it because Chanel & LV are SUPER testy about even the smallest use of their names and images. Case-in-point, a TPFer had a birthday cake made in the shape of a Chanel flap and posted it on TPF. Chanel told her the cake was copyright infringement! If Chanel went after a girl's birthday cake, I bet they might have similar issues with Lovinmybags.


----------



## djrr

^perhaps you should search for the answer/start a thread in the LV forum as your question is particularly concerned with LV bags?


----------



## Chanieish

I did a search on lambskin care and read over twentysomething pages without finding a definite answer. There were conflicting views on whether or not to use baby wipes, different types of leather products and different services by Chanel and other companies. However one user posted about the lovinmybags service and I was curious to know if any other member had tried it and what they had to say. 

So I feel this reason would be sufficient to begin a new thread.

Skinnyjeans78 thanks for the great info! I heard that sending Chanel bags to Chanel isn't particularly good either  they come back stiffer and less poufy. I hope you can find your answer to your LV care. . If I do send it to this site, I'll be sure to tell you about it


----------



## Skinnyjeans78

djrr said:


> ^perhaps you should search for the answer/start a thread in the LV forum as your question is particularly concerned with LV bags?


Believe me, I've searched all the designer forums...no such threads. I guess I should have mentioned that I'm also sending them my beige GST, which has the dreaded denim blue rub-off. Also considering sending my white Cambon Ligne wallet. 

I am not concerned with lambskin and leather care threads, which can sometimes be an endless string of contradictions. I've decided to leave it to the professionals and I'm just wondering about this specific service-- Lovinmybags -- for Chanel or any other notoriously hard to care for bag.

If anyone has any experience with Lovinmybags, please chime in. If not, I think I'll just go for it, and then I'll report the (hopefully positive) results.

Thanks guys!


----------



## djrr

*OP*, here is a thread that might help you regarding the products from LMB (in case you didn't find this) 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/best-leather-conditioner-protectant-on-chanel-bags-94201.html

i think the baby wipes only work with caviar instead of lambskin. 

i have not sent any bags to LMB before so I can't help with that. But like u said, they seem to do a good job with Bal bags! Hope some tpfers will chime in with the answer you're looking for!


----------



## Chanieish

Thanks djrr. 

Maybe their product will reflect their services


----------



## mhh29nyu

Hi, does anyone have experience with refinish or reglaze their Chanel flap? I have a vintage flap that has some scratches and the color is starting to fade. I bought it to the boutique and they asked if I want refinish or reglaze?  What is the difference? I'll have to call them back soon, please help me choose. Thank you!


----------



## chanel&More

Fantastic my bags always come back looking like new


----------



## amyamoure

mhh29nyu said:


> Hi, does anyone have experience with refinish or reglaze their Chanel flap? I have a vintage flap that has some scratches and the color is starting to fade. I bought it to the boutique and they asked if I want refinish or reglaze?  What is the difference? I'll have to call them back soon, please help me choose. Thank you!


Refinishing restores color on leather, reglazing uses a glazing jack and is used to add shine to exotic skins.


----------



## mhh29nyu

amyamoure said:


> Refinishing restores color on leather, reglazing uses a glazing jack and is used to add shine to exotic skins.


 
Thank you amyamoure! Does refinishing involve re-dye to restore the color?


----------



## bensonang

I have a Chanel Vintage Jumbo XL Flap. The sticker and the card is gone. Since I'm from the Philippines, there are no Chanel botiques. I tried having it somehow refurbished to look new, the leather is fine but my problem is the hardware. They had it goldplated by a local firm and the plating is very bad, it makes the bag look fake.

Is there anyway to replace the hardware? The CC logo got some kind of strange discoloration and the chain is badly tarnished. The screws got messed up. Would Chanel fix it? How much would it cost to have it fixed? The bag was bought pre owned. Since it was a jumbo flap, it was probably made in the 90's.

Any help would be very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## amyamoure

mhh29nyu said:


> Thank you amyamoure! Does refinishing involve re-dye to restore the color?



refinishing involves cleaning and redying lightly as necessary to keep the same texture (for instance corners and edges). They will usually give you some new hardware if it is tarnished as well. Redying is for the most part the same thing but for more worn bags. A complete refurbishment replates all the hardware and redyes the bag as well as any other fixes the bag needs.


----------



## claraclara

i have the same vintage jumbo xl too and would like recommendations on where i can get the gold CC logo replated in NYC. If anyone had a good experience can you please let me know? 2 years ago i went to chanel on 57th st in nyc and they were going to do the complete refurbishment but they could not get the HW (The maxi wasn't out then). If anyone had also got the chains swapped by chanel recently i'd like to know. The chains are heavy if they got something lighter it would be most ideal. Thanks!


----------



## pina

In Manhattan, there is a shop called Superior Leather. They will replate the metal.


----------



## saranga

i just sent my portobello in for cleaning- i have it in the beige lambskin and it got horribly dirty. set it in the basket before it went through the scanners at a train station in europe.. but the guy plucked the bag out of the basket and just set it on the belt JUST as i was going through the detectors.. was sooo pissed...... they say it will take 8-10 weeks. does it really take this entire time? is it 8 or 10 weeks?


----------



## MyHappyamelie

Does anyone know if Chanel still repair within one year? I noticed that my new bag (6 weeks old?) has a stitch coming undone in the main compartment and the hardware on the front is tarnished (I have NO idea how)! I look after it so well I am gutted! Would they replace/repair the hardware free within a year?


----------



## poppers986

oh yes they do, just make sure to have your receipt


----------



## poppers986

actually i have a question

i have small flap bag from 2004 that i bought used, it used to be beige but the girl i bought it off of dyed it black for a special occasion. it has a camelia on the front of it. the color is starting to chip and it seems like the the flower used to be red and green. does anyone know if chanel can refurbish this? so that its back to the original. really i just want the flower back to the original colors, i like the black


----------



## MyHappyamelie

Thank you *poppers986* ! I have no idea about them dying the colour back again, I suppose you can only ask?


----------



## joansie

i just lost one of the teeny tiny screws on one of the 4 rings that hold GST straps...
any advice for a quick fix since i'm traveling in a couple of weeks & wanted to take this bag...was even thinking of trying to switch hardware from another GST i have w same hardware??
TIA
Joan


----------



## poshcitymom

I just purchased a chanel from Ebay.  It's a nice bag but needs reconditioning/polishing.  The chrome hardware has some dull marks that I wasn't able to get rid of myself.  Anyone has sent their bags back to Chanel boutique for polishing?  How much improvement did you see after the reconditioning?  Does it also restore the "blackness" of the leather?


----------



## bisoustouxdoux

To restore the "blackness" of the leather, I apply a very gentle black leather cream on the purse. (The ones made in Germany and Switzerland are the best leather creams). You can't always rely on Chanel to do the simplest leather care for you. Also invest in leather softener; leather conditioner; moisturizer.


----------



## amyamoure

poshcitymom said:


> I just purchased a chanel from Ebay.  It's a nice bag but needs reconditioning/polishing.  The chrome hardware has some dull marks that I wasn't able to get rid of myself.  Anyone has sent their bags back to Chanel boutique for polishing?  How much improvement did you see after the reconditioning?  Does it also restore the "blackness" of the leather?



Refinishing will reapply Chanel's black dyes and it will look brand new as long as there are no holes in the leather. For a total refurbishment they will also give you all new hardware (as long as it is available).


----------



## poshcitymom

Thanks for your advice!!  
Have anyone sent out bags to Lovinmybags lately for repair?


----------



## covertanjou

I found a used GST that has some of the leather in the corner rubbed out.  Could Chanel refurbish this?  TIA!!


----------



## habanerita

I know chanel no longer offers Gold plated Hardware, but, do they still replate, redip, gold plated hardware on Vintage Bags?.......has anyone had it done in past few months?...if so, where did you take it to?......Thank you for any info.......


----------



## snowjade

I would love to know this as well...I have a vintage caviar where the gold is fading on the chain straps. I wonder if they will replace with with gold-plated chain straps too.


----------



## burberryprncess

C, Chanel will still redip and replate gold plated hardware.  Take yours to your local Chanel boutique for a repair order and price quote.


----------



## habanerita

Thanks Sophie............will do............


----------



## cparroyo777

can you please let us know how much would it be if possible?I'm wondering how much it would be? and for the newer bags, I'm wondering what is made now? since it's not gold plated anymore, and will it tarnish or fade overtime?


----------



## amyamoure

Chanel will do both refinishing and replating. If they have a new part they will just replace it. If it is old they will replate it to look new again; however, if there are chips missing on the hardware the plating will not fill them. As for refinishing, they often do not repair anything that has been worked on by an outside source. If you had your bag redyed by a friend they may not touch it as that makes it much more difficult to restore.


----------



## LV rocks*

Will Chanel refurbish the Coco Cabas Vinyl bag? I was wondering if they will only because its not leather.
Thx!


----------



## douxamere

i have a vintage CHANEL flap handbag. however!!! it has the cross sticithings but it is flat with no puff or air in them. also there is a massive bite of leather on the top of the bag where the handels are since its a messenger flap. the hole/bite is about 2inches all around and it just torn . would chanel fix this or a local repair guy better?  thx


----------



## shinymagpie

douxamere said:


> i have a vintage CHANEL flap handbag. however!!! it has the cross sticithings *but it is flat with no puff or air in them*. also there is a massive bite of leather on the top of the bag where the handels are since its a messenger flap. the hole/bite is about 2inches all around and it just torn . would chanel fix this or a local repair guy better?  thx



Some bags have flat quilting by design. Others were puffy and went flat.


----------



## love_miu

I just bought my 1st Chanel, a lovely vintage black Jumbo (with the huge CC) yesterday. The boutique assistant at the reseller shop advised me to send it for cleaning and re-dying. I was at first hesitant, because I really wanted to use it asap. But, upon seeing that the handle is somewhat worn off, I agreed. It is to be dyed to a deeper (and therefore newer!) shade of black and cleaned.

Could vintage Chanel owners share how you take care of your Chanel? Have you sent it for cleaning etc? Anything at all! I would love to learn more as I foresee this will not be my last vintage Chanel  TIA!


----------



## jasminsaurus

Hi,

Im new to the site and posted this in the wrong forum! Sorry!

I have 2 classic Chanel flap bags - one is Black Lambskin, the other is White Caviar and both are in desperate need of refurbishing.  The black lambskin is older and just looks like it's in need of some TLC. The color is pretty faded and the leather that is intertwined with the chain is torn in one spot. I'm mostly concerned with getting the leather to look better.  

My white caviar has some dirty spots, a little on one corner, and is pretty dirty inside.  It also has some threading that is loose. 

What should i do? I have been reading some threads where people recommend Luvin My Bags.   Any opinions on that service? I'd rather not send it to Chanel since i probably won't see my bags for months!

What is the BEST way to care for these bags. I'm bad to my bags!! 

I also have a Fendi BBag in black cashmere, that's still in good condition, but is there anything i should do besides store it in the dust bag and keep it stuffed with paper? 

THANKS!!!!


----------



## shinymagpie

jasminsaurus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im new to the site and posted this in the wrong forum! Sorry!
> 
> I have 2 classic Chanel flap bags - one is Black Lambskin, the other is White Caviar and both are in desperate need of refurbishing.  The black lambskin is older and just looks like it's in need of some TLC. The color is pretty faded and the leather that is intertwined with the chain is torn in one spot. I'm mostly concerned with getting the leather to look better.
> 
> My white caviar has some dirty spots, a little on one corner, and is pretty dirty inside.  It also has some threading that is loose.
> 
> What should i do? I have been reading some threads where people recommend Luvin My Bags.   Any opinions on that service? I'd rather not send it to Chanel since i probably won't see my bags for months!
> 
> What is the BEST way to care for these bags. I'm bad to my bags!!
> 
> I also have a Fendi BBag in black cashmere, that's still in good condition, but is there anything i should do besides store it in the dust bag and keep it stuffed with paper?
> 
> THANKS!!!!



Honestly, with a older lambskin, I'd be sending it to Chanel. They have specific dyes etc that they use and they can also deal with any hardware because the hardware is unique to them. Giving it up for a few weeks or couple of months is not very long really, when it involves restoring a rare handmade bag. I'm not saying anything against the other company you mentioned at all, but I think that those members in the USA are lucky because of the comprehensive service that Chanel USA seems to do.


----------



## lmac408

Hi ladies -- I bought a black jumbo caviar from saks march 2010. it definitely has some signs of wear (particularly along the piping and corners, and the stitching isn't perfect anymore) - I use this bag to death! I was hoping to take advantage of the free 1-year repair. Do they still do repairs for free within one year ? Should I bring the bag directly to Chanel or go to Saks with my receipt and have them deal with it? Would you recommend a total refurbishment? thanks in advance


----------



## jasminsaurus

Thanks shinymagpie! I'll stop by Chanel.  My black isn't that old. Maybe just 5 or so years. It just looks so worn in. I kind of wear my bags to death. Has anyone had any bad experiences with Chanel losing your bag? Is there some kind of insurance on the bags? That's my biggest fear. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## douxamere

my vintage chanel flap single chaoin bag has been bitten off by my wonderful little puppy. the top part of the flap where the handle is bitten off literally like a bite off a cookie. there is just a hole on the top of the leather. what is the best way to fix this? chanel? or lovinmybags,artbag? or a shoe repairer!! please help me it look s hideous!!!!!!!


----------



## poppers986

I would take it to Chanel


----------



## melanierez

The leather on my new vintage tan caviar flap was scraped at a party when my bag was moved at my table.  Some of the leather was scraped so badly that it removed color from the bag, while I'm sure other pieces can be glued down.  I was devastated, and thias was the first time that I took out this bag.

Does Chanel do this kind of repair? I live near Manhattan, so I can also take my bag to Artbag or Modern Leather Goods, but I'm just not sure what to do.  

Help!


----------



## lmac408

anyone have info on the free repair within one year of purchase? do you have to bring the bag to the dept store it was purchased at (saks for me) or straight to chanel w/ the receipt. thanks


----------



## xichic

i'm about to put my white lambskin flap in for a total refurbishment $265 at Chanel boutique. I did find a leather place in my town that will do it for $80..... such a huge price difference and i have no experience in getting my bags repaired.  Think i should just pay the extra money and get it done at Chanel?  ...


----------



## thithi

I just dropped off my bag at the BH boutique to get the flap hardware fixed... it wasn't closing properly.  She quoted me $30 and 3 months to get it done.  I'll follow up and let you know how it goes!


----------



## shinymagpie

Chanel bags are an investment as well as a joy. 

If you had any rare item that needed parts updated or replaced, it would make sense to have it repaired by the _original_ maker. 

Another reason for this is that when the item is repaired, you will get documents detailing the repair work. If you later want to resell your bag, these are useful for proving authenticity too. If you have parts changed to anything generic (which would look strange), then it is _no longer_ a Chanel bag. Chanel also have records of their colors which is useful.  

I guess as a collector of very old bags, the ones in my avatar are 50 years old or so, I see it as a good thing to preserve the continuity of treatment of my bags.  Maybe this is picky, but it's my view. 

The people who owned my bags before me, left them in original condition, for which I am really grateful!


----------



## OlgaMUA

ITA ^^^^

In this age of fakes and counterfeiting, IMO anything you can do to preserve the authenticity of the bag is well worth it.


----------



## amyamoure

xichic said:


> i'm about to put my white lambskin flap in for a total refurbishment $265 at Chanel boutique. I did find a leather place in my town that will do it for $80..... such a huge price difference and i have no experience in getting my bags repaired.  Think i should just pay the extra money and get it done at Chanel?  ...



The total refurbishment will also change all of your hardware to new hardware. The local place will not be able to do that unless they put non-authentic parts on. They will also probably spraypaint your bag instead of using Chanel dye. If you do not need your hardware changed Chanel will only charge you $110 to redye the bag.


----------



## xichic

Thanks for that information, very helpful! i'll take it to Chanel. 


amyamoure said:


> The total refurbishment will also change all of your hardware to new hardware. The local place will not be able to do that unless they put non-authentic parts on. They will also probably spraypaint your bag instead of using Chanel dye. If you do not need your hardware changed Chanel will only charge you $110 to redye the bag.


----------



## shinymagpie

amyamoure said:


> The total refurbishment will also change all of your hardware to new hardware. The local place will not be able to do that *unless they put non-authentic parts on*. They will also probably spraypaint your bag *instead of using Chanel dye*. If you do not need your hardware changed Chanel will only charge you $110 to redye the bag.



Exactly.  Once non-authentic parts are used, it is no longer a Chanel bag.


----------



## melanierez

The leather was scraped on my vintage bag.  No parts need to be replaced.  Do you still recommend taking it to Chanel or a reputable leather repair like Artbag?


----------



## pina

Yes I would, I took mine to Soho NY ask for Dawn, they did a great job.


----------



## classicalbang

I have my eye on a vintage jersey 2.55. It's beautiful, but it looks a little dingy. Would Chanel be able to clean it? Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I haven't heard anything about them working on non-leather bags.


----------



## amstevens714

I have a question regarding the estimate they give. Has anyone had their estimate be off? If so , was it by a lot?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## amyamoure

The SA's at the store don't really know enough about the repair process to give a perfect estimate, but if they follow the code and repair menu they usually are pretty close.


----------



## pro_shopper

I wanted to ask if all Chanel boutiques offer repairs? I have been to my local boutique twice to inquire about repairs and they referred me over to a local leather specialist which they said they used as well. Apparently they do not send bags back to Chanel...so is it possible that they do not send bags back or does it depend on the repair that is needed?


----------



## shinymagpie

pro_shopper said:


> I wanted to ask if all Chanel boutiques offer repairs? I have been to my local boutique twice to inquire about repairs and they referred me over to a local leather specialist which they said they used as well. Apparently they do not send bags back to Chanel...so is it possible that they do not send bags back or does it depend on the repair that is needed?



Depends entirely on where in the world you are and the local policy in the Chanel system. For example, Chanel in Japan do hardware repairs, but do not recondition leather or recolor. Chanel in USA will do both. I've got one of my bags over in the USA now for a full recondition.


----------



## pro_shopper

shinymagpie said:


> Depends entirely on where in the world you are and the local policy in the Chanel system. For example, Chanel in Japan do hardware repairs, but do not recondition leather or recolor. Chanel in USA will do both. I've got one of my bags over in the USA now for a full recondition.


 
I am located in Canada and the repair is on two of my flaps. The stitching connecting the leather strap to the bag is coming undone! Do you know if this is this a repair that is done in Canadian boutiques?


----------



## Cyndee

pro_shopper, yes it can be done here in Canada.  Take it in - if you are in Toronto, I suggest taking it to Holt Renfrew and see Rae.  It will only take a week or two.


----------



## melanierez

The leather on my vintage Chanel was scraped badly at a party, and I was almost in tears after it happened.  Rago Brothers in Morristown, New Jersey was highly recommended to me, so I brought the bag to them last week. I just picked up the bag today, and you cannot even tell that there was any damage to the bag.  It's a tan jumbo flap, and the color of the leather was completely scraped off in several places, and the bag just looks amazing!  Apparently, high-end stores in The Short Hills Mall send their bags to them for repair, and I can see why.  I am just so relieved that they could repair the bag, because it was unusable otherwise.  It just looks perfect now.  Their website is www.ragobrothers.com and bags can be shipped to them if you are not in the area.   Hope this helps someone else in need!


----------



## shinymagpie

melanierez said:


> The leather on my vintage Chanel was scraped badly at a party, and I was almost in tears after it happened.  Rago Brothers in Morristown, New Jersey was highly recommended to me, so I brought the bag to them last week. I just picked up the bag today, and you cannot even tell that there was any damage to the bag.  It's a tan jumbo flap, and the color of the leather was completely scraped off in several places, and the bag just looks amazing!  Apparently, high-end stores in The Short Hills Mall send their bags to them for repair, and I can see why.  I am just so relieved that they could repair the bag, because it was unusable otherwise.  It just looks perfect now.  Their website is www.ragobrothers.com and bags can be shipped to them if you are not in the area.   Hope this helps someone else in need!


Do you have any before and after shots?


----------



## melanierez

Sorry, but I don't.  I was just so upset when I scratched the bag and brought it in, that I didn't even think about it.  They were able to glue down the leather and I am just so amazed that they were able to match the color of the bag exactly.  It's almost impossible to tell where the damage is, and I am very particular when it comes to my bags.  When I brought the bag in I spoke directly to Anthony Rado, and he told me that he would charge me based on the job that they were able to do  A perfect job would cost $100.00 and if he wasn't happy with the way it turned out, I wouldn't be charged at all.  I brought it in last Saturday, and I got a call Sunday morning that they were able to repair the bag, and the bag was ready to be picked up.  It was an almost perfect job, so I was charged $90.00 for the repair.  I was never so happy to pay more for something than I was yesterday when I picked up the bag!  The store was just packed both times I was there, and the customers were all just raving about the workmanship of the repairs done there.  Lots of high-end designer bags being brought in and picked up, so I would definitely use their services again.


----------



## MissyC

I've purchased Chanel from boutiques, NM, Saks, Bloomies, and Nordies. Usually there is charge. And the wait is LONG. But worth the long wait. My SA'a NM and  usually don't charge me. I tend to spend more than I should with them, perhaps why it's "free" for me there. But for anyone looking to have their bag clean/refurbish/repair, make sure it's done by Chanel. Even if you have to pay, it's worth it.


----------



## melanierez

After reading so many stories about problems with the repairs at Chanel, I chose to have my bag repaired elsewhere based on personal recommendations from a high-end consignment store that I regard highly.  It was not a question of paying for the repair. In fact, Neiman Marcus sends many of their bags here for repairs as well.  I just think it's worth it to explore all options.


----------



## amyamoure

I'm glad your bag turned out well, but like MissyC I would urge people to use Chanel. If my luxury car was damaged, I would want it to go back to the manufacturer, not a local mechanic. Any repair done within a year is free and speedy. Chanel doesn't have to match the color because they have the original dyes. They also have the authentic hardware that no other shop can have because of their trademark. This allows them to replace hardware with Chanel hardware and not knock off or generic hardware; if the handles on your tote were torn they could replace them rather than gluing them back together. They also have caviar leather and other textures that are exclusive to Chanel so they can match the bags perfectly. And last but not least, if something ever did go wrong, you'd get a brand new bag. No local repair facility would be willing to buy you a new bag from a boutique if they messed up, which often happens because they use shoe dyes and spraypaints on handbags that leave them hard as a rock. Any error caused by a non-authorized repair also voids your warranty and Chanel will no longer fix your bag. To me it is not worth the risk.


----------



## Amymicheals

melanierez said:


> The leather on my vintage Chanel was scraped badly at a party, and I was almost in tears after it happened.  Rago Brothers in Morristown, New Jersey was highly recommended to me, so I brought the bag to them last week. I just picked up the bag today, and you cannot even tell that there was any damage to the bag.  It's a tan jumbo flap, and the color of the leather was completely scraped off in several places, and the bag just looks amazing!  Apparently, high-end stores in The Short Hills Mall send their bags to them for repair, and I can see why.  I am just so relieved that they could repair the bag, because it was unusable otherwise.  It just looks perfect now.  Their website is www.ragobrothers.com and bags can be shipped to them if you are not in the area.   Hope this helps someone else in need!


My experience with the rago brothers was not so pleasant! I had a 2008 beige lambskin classic. It was slightly dirty/scuffed at the corners. I brought it to them to be cleaned. When i picked up the bag, it felt fake. My beautiful lambskin felt like plastic! Needless to say the bag is ruined. I refused to pay for the repair after they refused to attempt to make it feel better. I wouldn't give them a SHOPPING bag to fix now!


----------



## daeva77

Hello! I hope this is the right thread, need some guidance as I'm new to Chanel... 
Just purchased my first Chanel bag yesterday (2010 fall cruise small calfskin grey flap), and unfortunately tonight my cat not only urinated on the leather  upholstery of the passenger seat he ALSO managed to get some onto the leather chain strap of the beautiful, brand, spank'n new handbag...  
Questions:
-What is the current price for chain replacement by Chanel?
-How long does it take? 

Many thanks!


----------



## windy852

What if my Chanel has kind of creased edges like the photo below?







Is there a way to get that fixed so it looks as stiff as when I bought it?


----------



## astronette

Hi everyone,
I need an opinion about this.. I noticed a crack on the leather in my patent leather Chanel boots. I called the store (multi brand, not Chanel boutique), and they said the only thing they can do is to send them to Chanel repair. I know it would take at least 3 months, which is too long as these are winter shoes and by the time I'd get them back, winter would be gone! 

What should I do? Take them to my cobbler? I don't even know if it can be fixed! I think they should order me a replacement, this just shouldn't happen with quality items!  I have other patent leather shoes e.g from Prada which I've worn a lot, and they're still in great condition.

Do you think I could call to a Chanel boutique and ask if they can help?


----------



## windy852

astronette said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need an opinion about this.. I noticed a crack on the leather in my patent leather Chanel boots. I called the store (multi brand, not Chanel boutique), and they said the only thing they can do is to send them to Chanel repair. I know it would take at least 3 months, which is too long as these are winter shoes and by the time I'd get them back, winter would be gone!
> 
> What should I do? Take them to my cobbler? I don't even know if it can be fixed! I think they should order me a replacement, this just shouldn't happen with quality items!  I have other patent leather shoes e.g from Prada which I've worn a lot, and they're still in great condition.
> 
> Do you think I could call to a Chanel boutique and ask if they can help?



I would call your local Chanel and see if they can recommend you someone to send your shoes to since you want them back sooner than later.


----------



## amyamoure

You can try asking the boutique as they would have better communication with the repair facility. I know that the handbag repair would definitely be faster than three months but I'm not sure about shoes.


----------



## astronette

Thanks windy and amyamoure for your answers  The problem is that I live in Finland, we don't have a Chanel boutique here, but maybe I should just call to Paris? When the same boutique where the shoes are from sent my 2.55 to Chanel repair it took 3 months...  Actually, in Finland the law says that it shouldn't take more than two weeks to repair / replace a faulty item, otherwise they have to refund. I really love the shoes, but if they can't fix them / get me a new pair in a reasonable time, I'd rather take the money back..

I do know a cobbler that is very, very talented, but still, I can't imagine how a crack in patent leather could be fixed  Oh well.


----------



## Rikachan

Dear astronette: I live in Helsinki, too and would love to get the contact details for the talented cobbler you mentioned.

Thanks in advance,
Rikachan


----------



## windy852

Do they refurbish caviar leather? I started to notice that they're really scraped up on the piping :O


----------



## wodlrla

I took out my 07 metallic gold reissue and found there are several loose stitches!!! It's very frustrating since I used it only 3~4 times with extreme care.  Now, I'm thinking about sending it back for repair but not sure it can be done. 

The loose stitchings are in the middle of the upper flap. I'm afraid that fixing them is not as easy as fixing loose stitching on the strap or corners connecting inner & outer parts. :cry: Do they have to take apart the upper flap and restitch it? Also, after reading all the horror stories, I'm afraid it'll get even more damaged after the repair. Especially, scratching/peeling the metallic leather...

Anyone had a good experience with repairing loose stitching in the middle of the bag? 
Any advice/comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joansie

wodlrla ~ horrors!  dont know where u live but i've had good luck dealing w a very lovely woman who is the head of repair dept at Chanel boutique in NYC, 57th st - her name is Emilsen - shes very charming & tries to help her customers - good luck!


----------



## yummycake

Hi everyone!
I just bought a vintage Chanel (fairly cheap and fairly worn.) I know that Chanel can probably fix the scuffing on the caviar and the piping but the entire chain is missing and I would like to know if they will actually replace whole chain. 
I live in Vancouver and I've read some posts earlier that the Canadian Chanel Boutiques may recommend to go to a local repair shop. As for my case with a vintage piece, would they do the same or would they send it to Paris?
Thanks!


----------



## poppers986

Yeah they do, that's what they do when they have to completely refurbish a bag


----------



## amyamoure

yummycake said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just bought a vintage Chanel (fairly cheap and fairly worn.) I know that Chanel can probably fix the scuffing on the caviar and the piping but the entire chain is missing and I would like to know if they will actually replace whole chain.
> I live in Vancouver and I've read some posts earlier that the Canadian Chanel Boutiques may recommend to go to a local repair shop. As for my case with a vintage piece, would they do the same or would they send it to Paris?
> Thanks!



In the US they do, i'm not sure about Canadian boutiques. They should have the part if they have have their own repair facility like the US does or send it to Paris. However, if they send it to or you bring it to a local repair place they won't have any authentic parts as all the parts are trademarked and they don't want them to end up on fake bags.


----------



## yummycake

Ok, so I went to the local (Vancouver) Chanel Boutique today and asked what they would do to repair my vintage chanel. And yes, they would have to send it to Paris to get the chain replaced but quoted me $400-500, and does not include the refurbishing of the bag itself (dying, buffing, stitching etc), which would be done at a local repair shop (third party). 
Is this normal? 

Alternatively, should I try to drive down to Seattle or Bellevue to get the refurbishing done in the US instead?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## windy852

I thought it was $265 for full refurbishment in the US...You should call up the Seattle boutique and ask


----------



## yummycake

windy852 said:


> I thought it was $265 for full refurbishment in the US...You should call up the Seattle boutique and ask



Yea! That's what I thought after reading 20 pages of this thread. I will definitely check with the seattle store.


----------



## windy852

yummycake said:


> Yea! That's what I thought after reading 20 pages of this thread. I will definitely check with the seattle store.



Yeah definitely do that. I was just in the NYC Chanel store two days ago to have one of my bags checked for refurbishment on the piping, and they said it would be $110. But it would take 8 weeks.....such a long time!!


----------



## amyamoure

windy852 said:


> Yeah definitely do that. I was just in the NYC Chanel store two days ago to have one of my bags checked for refurbishment on the piping, and they said it would be $110. But it would take 8 weeks.....such a long time!!



The repairs I have sent in usually come back much quicker than that. The things that take long are for total refurbishments when hardware needs to be redipped in gold. I think they estimate longer times just to be on the safe side. 

@yummycake - I'm almost positive the seattle store would let you mail your bag to them for refurbishment without you having to physically drive down. Good luck!


----------



## MoreTorque

I have the window canvas tote that's getting dingy....do they also do cleanings for non-leather bags?  Thanks~~


----------



## shinymagpie

Any idea how much it would cost to get a pin repaired on the back of a brooch? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shinymagpie

thithi said:


> I just dropped off my bag at the BH boutique to get the flap hardware fixed... it wasn't closing properly.  She quoted me $30 and 3 months to get it done.  I'll follow up and let you know how it goes!



Hi. Has it been returned yet? How did it go? Was it $30?


----------



## Indiarobyn

Just to let you all know i went to Bond st - London and had my PST fixed in 10 mins x


----------



## mschanel

Hello, not sure if this has been asked before, but does anyone know if Chanel can fix scratches/discoloration of the burgundy interiors? Due to usage, some parts have faded, with slight white marks, and I was wondering if they offered a service to redye the interior burgundy leather as well? Any advice would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## amstevens714

Hi Ladies!

    I want to start by apologizing if this is a topic that has already been discussed. If that is the case, if someone could just send a link to the thread it would sooo appreciated.

I just inherited a vintage Chanel purse, and its lovely, but I would like to have it cleaned by Chanel. The only issue I see is that the hologram has come off. The glue or whatever they use to adhere the hologram is still there, but there are no pockets in the bag and the hologram was exposed to whatever went in there, so it rubbed off. Will Chanel still clean the bag? Do they need that to prove authenticity? I hope not! Any advice anyone might have regarding holograms would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## amyamoure

Chanel (at least in the US) doesn't need any authenticity stickers, cards, receipts, ect unless you want a repair to be free under warranty. In that case, they need a receipt. Otherwise, they can tell the authenticity of a handbag just from experience and will do the repair.


----------



## patriot511

I needed hardware replaced & they did a wonderful job, but forgot to send my dustbag back.


----------



## amstevens714

amyamoure said:


> Chanel (at least in the US) doesn't need any authenticity stickers, cards, receipts, ect unless you want a repair to be free under warranty. In that case, they need a receipt. Otherwise, they can tell the authenticity of a handbag just from experience and will do the repair.


 

So I shouldn't have a problem? Thanks Amyamoure!


----------



## xichic

how long is the Chanel warranty for, one year?  Thanks for any input


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Counting from the date of purchase e.g. dec 1, 2010,  grace period is until dec 1, 2011

hth


----------



## xichic

^^ thanks Bevy for the confirmation!


----------



## juneping

i had a soft chain flap in blush...it was so dirty and i took it to chanel store @ soho NYC. i dropped it off before thanksgiving and got it back after new year...i think it took me like 3 months. the color was not the same anymore. it's more beige instead of blush. the pinkish tone was gone after the cleaning. the leather was bit stiffer but i don't think it's very different.
i bought a bag thru online and the seller didn't review she got the bag redyed. honestly, no matter who did the job...after the bag is redyed, the texture is just completely different. it's just a layer of paint painted on top of leather. i think it's something so important to anyone who wants to dye their bags....the result is very disappointed. the original luxurious of the leather is completely gone.


----------



## amyamoure

There are two places that do the Chanel repairs. The place on the east coast I always request, they do beautiful refinishes and the texture always feels the same. The other place is where they send a lot of the lighter bags and overflow repairs and their spa treatment is a little more...painted. Then again, the light color bags are probably a lot harder to cover stains on. But it all comes down to how much they clean it before dying and if they put on as little dye as possible which the east coast repair facility always seems to succeed with


----------



## baseballchick

I bought a fantastic large quilted vintage Chanel tote on Ebay.  I sent it to Art Bag in NYC to shorten the chain, change the old fashioned push in snap closures to more modern magnetic ones and finally, to re-line the terribly sticky and unusable pockets. The charge was approx. $300-and I was extremely pleased with the email responses, phone calls and of course, the result.  The bag was pristine outside and now it's practical, gorgeous and totally functional.  This is my second repair of a Chanel at Art Bag-I am totally pleased.


----------



## shinymagpie

baseballchick said:


> I bought a fantastic large quilted vintage Chanel tote on Ebay.  I sent it to Art Bag in NYC to shorten the chain, change the old fashioned push in snap closures to more modern magnetic ones and finally, to re-line the terribly sticky and unusable pockets. The charge was approx. $300-and I was extremely pleased with the email responses, phone calls and of course, the result.  The bag was pristine outside and now it's practical, gorgeous and totally functional.  This is my second repair of a Chanel at Art Bag-I am totally pleased.



Wouldn't going to Chanel have been an option? Their repair is less and with original parts.


----------



## rainrowan

^^ that's good to know about Artbag... I have an issue with some cracking/peeling on my older Chanel flap. If I can't fix it myself, I may have to contact them.


----------



## amyamoure

shinymagpie said:


> Wouldn't going to Chanel have been an option? Their repair is less and with original parts.



Agreed, Chanel would give you back a completely restored bag with all new authentic hardware for only $265.


----------



## liri

mschanel said:


> Hello, not sure if this has been asked before, but does anyone know if Chanel can fix scratches/discoloration of the burgundy interiors? Due to usage, some parts have faded, with slight white marks, and I was wondering if they offered a service to redye the interior burgundy leather as well? Any advice would be appreciated, thanks!


 
OK THE INTERIOR SHOULD HAVE A LIFE WARRANTY SO THEY WILL REPAIR IT FOR FREE. I GOT ONE OF MY MINI WHERE THE INTERIOR BURGUNDY WAS CRACKING IN A MILLION PIECES (BAG FROM THE 80S) AND THEY TOOK IT AND CHANGE IT FREE , I'D HAVE TO PAY ONLY FOR OTHER MINOR CLEANING 90 bucks


----------



## liri

hello i have a mini which i brought to repair . The bag on the outside was good conditions but the inside was absolutely disgusting . I brought to Chanel and they will replace me the interior. Now the hologram sticker peeled off and i still have it , it starts with  0 so i guess the bag was from 1980-1982..i asked if they would put it back but they said no. is that normal? then they told me they will change the chain and the interlocking cc which were not really bad....i thought they were ok for a bag that age. 

Will this bag loose its value now that the sticker peeled off and they change the original chain/lock? i mean wasnt better to keep the old hardware which i am sure it was much more high quality than those of today production? thanks


----------



## shinymagpie

^ in terms of the lock, there was a style of push lock that was used by a couple of design houses, including Chanel, during the late 1970's to early 1980's. I am a real sucker for preserving original parts. But, with those locks, I am willing to make an exception. The reason is that often, those locks seem to fail quite early in the life of the bag, and they appear to have been discontinued in the 1980's. I have one of the rarest styles of Chanel bag I have found, over in the USA for refinishing and a new lock right now. The choice was easy, because the original lock has no hall mark, so I don't feel I am losing anything. 

The seal positioning depends on the country to some degree. Chanel Japan will reposition an original seal that they remove from a bag or wallet. But the USA does not. 

On the flip side, Chanel USA will do leather treatment, but Chanel Japan will not. I haven't heard what Chanel Paris does - if anyone has experience with Chanel Paris, it would be interesting to know.


----------



## amyamoure

If you have the authenticity sticker that peeled out they can probably put it back in, but i know for a fact they cannot go back and remake authenticity stickers or cards to put in your bag if they've come out


----------



## liri

Hi thank you for your replies .....i think that lock was marvellous much better than those of today as well as the chain...but the lady at 57th boutique once i gave it to her she start saying..."we change this" " we change that " so it is like new....but sometimes old is better especially with fashion brands where quality of past years was way much better than that of today ! Ok once i get it back i will post pictures to see what happend to it ! i just wanted to change the interior though...the shoulder chain had the gold a bit faded away...mmmmm will see


----------



## shinymagpie

liri said:


> Hi thank you for your replies .....i think that lock was marvellous much better than those of today as well as the chain...but the lady at 57th boutique once i gave it to her she start saying..."we change this" " we change that " so it is like new....but sometimes old is better especially with fashion brands where quality of past years was way much better than that of today ! Ok once i get it back i will post pictures to see what happend to it ! i just wanted to change the interior though...the shoulder chain had the gold a bit faded away...mmmmm will see



I think we are talking about different kinds of locks. The one I am describing has a CC front and behind it, is a pin that goes into a round metal dish. Changing that style to a turnlock is a good idea. Is that the kind you have on your bag?


----------



## liri

yes i think we are talking about different lock. Mine was the regular cc lock very cute .. and it is a mini flap bag ...but so small not like the mini of today, you couldnt even fit a wallet, just a pack of cigarette and a lipstick! (i dont smoke by the way!) i wish i had made pictures before giving it back but i should have a video if i can only figure out where is it ! but i will post a picture once i get it back...the 8 weeks wait is almost over !


----------



## styleofrose

Hi! I just got my vintage black M/L lambskin 2.55 and totally disappointed with the condition. not only it has patches and discolouration, it looks almost dark brown to me!!  
the gold hardware is dull as well but that is excusable to me as the bag is around 15-20 yrs old. i'm so in love iwth the soft and smooshy leather.

I was wondering whether anyone had their bags redyed/fully refurbished in London/ Manchester? Anywhere in UK? How much will it costs? How's the result? I really need some advices. Totally disappointed with my first Chanel. :cry:


----------



## poppers986

Take it to Chanel and they can do it for you. I wouldn't trust anyone else


----------



## ARDENKA

Hi everyone, do you think Chanel will replace the chains for longer ones? i just bought a vintage camera bag and the chains are shorter than expected. I'm short, so I wanted to be able to wear it cross-body like my m/l.


----------



## poppers986

I don't think they will.


----------



## S.C.H.

I bought a chanel classic and the lock fell off after wearing it only a few times. i brought it in for repair and they said 2 weeks. it's been 3 1/2 months and i have no update. for the price of the bag the customer service clearly does not match up.


----------



## ARDENKA

poppers986 said:


> I don't think they will.



:cry:

im still going to ask. Cross ur fingers for me ladies!


----------



## sauceesu

My Chanel bag needs a refurbishment and I live in central CT. Would anyone be able to recommend where I can either take or mail my bag?


----------



## shinymagpie

sauceesu said:


> My Chanel bag needs a refurbishment and I live in central CT. Would anyone be able to recommend where I can either take or mail my bag?



If you look on the Chanel.com website, you can find the Chanel store locator for a boutique near you. Chanel refurbishment is very reasonable and preserves the authenticity of your bag. I am having a bag refurbished at present and the total cost is $265. For that, a completely restored bag, with original Chanel parts, will be returned to me. They do have a piece by piece repair structure if only parts of the bag need attention. Good luck!


----------



## boston

ladies
chanel repair is Leather surgeons out of PA 
google them for there number.You can send the bag their directly. 
and for someone asking for change of chain lengths I asked them 
They said YES they can replace the chains. 
they even said they can change the hardware on my jumbo from gold to silver. 
I dont know if I'll do it but interesting.


----------



## styleofrose

Anybody have any information of refurbishment in the UK? Price or something? Anybody done it before here? TIA!


----------



## liri

hello, i left this bag dec 20th and the called me feb 8th , so as they said it was 2 months. I will post pictures later on as now im in my office. Now: i dont know what to say, i still think i like the old hardware . This is what happened. I brought it in to replace the inside as it was a vintage one and the red inside was completely fell off...then they convinced me to do also the hardware so it was all shiny and stuff...so i did it.
Now i just gave a quick glance at the "new version" but i have this feeling: the chain look less thick than the one before. is that possible? The inside part of the hardware where it is the chanel with the 2 screws it is not straight!  the inside looks ok .....but something els got my attention: ON THE CC LOGO ON THE FLAP , THE LITTLE ENGRAVED STAMP IT IS ON THE LOWER RIGHT INSTEAD OF THE UPPER LEFT...i got the impression they put the cc hardware upside down?? is that possible????? i will post picutures tonight pls help!!!


----------



## Marukoy

chanel scp submitted my chanel bag to leather surgeon and the latter covered the original gold stamping "chanel made in france" with the white dye they used for the bag.  Worse, they used a silver stamping which LS themselves carved, over the original lettering.  I was on the brink on tears.  The stamping looked like it was done by a 5 year old making the bag appear fake. 

I would not recommend a refurbishment, Id rather live with a bag that has an honest wear and tear.


----------



## shinymagpie

liri said:


> hello, i left this bag dec 20th and the called me feb 8th , so as they said it was 2 months. I will post pictures later on as now im in my office. Now: i dont know what to say, i still think i like the old hardware . This is what happened. I brought it in to replace the inside as it was a vintage one and the red inside was completely fell off...then they convinced me to do also the hardware so it was all shiny and stuff...so i did it.
> Now i just gave a quick glance at the "new version" but i have this feeling: the chain look less thick than the one before. is that possible? The inside part of the hardware where it is the chanel with the 2 screws it is not straight!  the inside looks ok .....but something els got my attention: ON THE CC LOGO ON THE FLAP , THE LITTLE ENGRAVED STAMP IT IS ON THE LOWER RIGHT INSTEAD OF THE UPPER LEFT...i got the impression they put the cc hardware upside down?? is that possible????? i will post picutures tonight pls help!!!



The hallmark (little stamp) moves depending on the bag and the era and who put it on from what I can see. I have bags with the bottom right and the top left and also the bottom left and top right. If the hardwear were turned 180 degrees, it would be still the same hardware, just a different orientation. I am sure someone could turn it around for you if it were a big issue. 

I am really happy for you that the bag came back with a hallmark on the CC. I think the hallmark looks very nice and it is in keeping with the time the bag was produced. Some of my bags have thick chains and some have slightly thinner. Seems to be something that changes over time. It must look amazing. Looking forward to seeing your pictures. Can you do a before and after thread please?


----------



## liri

liri said:


> hello, i left this bag dec 20th and the called me feb 8th , so as they said it was 2 months. I will post pictures later on as now im in my office. Now: i dont know what to say, i still think i like the old hardware . This is what happened. I brought it in to replace the inside as it was a vintage one and the red inside was completely fell off...then they convinced me to do also the hardware so it was all shiny and stuff...so i did it.
> Now i just gave a quick glance at the "new version" but i have this feeling: the chain look less thick than the one before. is that possible? The inside part of the hardware where it is the chanel with the 2 screws it is not straight!  the inside looks ok .....but something els got my attention: ON THE CC LOGO ON THE FLAP , THE LITTLE ENGRAVED STAMP IT IS ON THE LOWER RIGHT INSTEAD OF THE UPPER LEFT...i got the impression they put the cc hardware upside down?? is that possible????? i will post picutures tonight pls help!!!


 

ok here are the pictures....hope it works....so tell me what you think about the above issues....



pics here http://www.flickr.com/photos/57750879@N07/


----------



## amyamoure

I don't think there really is an up or down as far as the stamp on the CC, I have seen it both ways. And they probably gave you a current season chain which may be slightly different.


----------



## ARDENKA

boston said:


> ladies
> chanel repair is Leather surgeons out of PA
> google them for there number.You can send the bag their directly.
> and for someone asking for change of chain lengths I asked them
> They said YES they can replace the chains.



So i called Leather Surgeons today and they said they only take wholesale clients (like chanel) I told him that i heard LS will change chain lengths which i know chanel doesnt approve of. He replied that they've done it for bags sent in directly from chanel before and said to specifically go to the 57th st store. He said to make sure i let the chanel repair dept know specifically the length i want the new chains to be bc they change their policy every other week on whether they'll approve changing chain lengths.  oh ladies, i hope they'll do it for me! because if not, this bag might just end up sitting in my closet until i can find an alternative solution


----------



## boston

alternatively you can try rego brothers in NJ, dior uses them.


----------



## nwalters1@bak.r

Anyone have experience with Avelle? Other than they take Forever, has anyone had their special Chanel treated, cleaned or cared for by this service? It is less pricey than lovinmy bags, but want to use someone great, obviously. 
I've used them for other brands but not Chanel.

PLEASE REPLY ASAP ANYONE WITH CHANEL REFURBISHMENTS/CLEANING EXPERIENCE. THX SO MUCH!:help:


----------



## LaLuxe

Does anyone know if Chanel can fix creases on your bag? I have a soft caviar maxi that has some creases on the front sides where its been sitting up and slouching a little bit?I didn't know if this was fixable.Thanks!


----------



## nwalters1@bak.r

I'd love to know when you do about small fix up charges by Chanel.  Thanks gals!


----------



## amyamoure

LaLuxe said:


> Does anyone know if Chanel can fix creases on your bag? I have a soft caviar maxi that has some creases on the front sides where its been sitting up and slouching a little bit?I didn't know if this was fixable.Thanks!


'
Yes, they can reshape your bag.


----------



## creighbaby

Hi,
Do you think Chanel can do anything with this vintage bag? It is fabric and all the corners are worn, plus some of the crystals on the ccs have fallen off. I would like to get it refurbished, but have no problem carrying it as-is. 


Front shot:






(I thought I had more photos of the corners, but can't find them on my computer. And my closet upstairs is a right mess and I can't find the bag to take more photos of the corners.)


----------



## Laz0409

Hey ladies, if I just want my bag spruced up and the leather cleaned (there is nothing actually wrong with it - leather, chain, locks, everything is in good condition) do you think I should take it into Chanel, or has anyone cleaned it themselves with success? Thanks so much!


----------



## Angelique84

my kelly's handle looks like its coming off on one side.. Does anyone knows roughly how much will it cost to replace the handle? I'm located in Sg but have yet to find time to bring it down to the boutique


----------



## JiJiYH

gwentan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone knows how much is it to replace the screw behind the CC closure?



I have the same problem. Seems that both screws are lost. 
Have you had yours replaced? Do you mind if I ask how much does it cost?
I love my jumbo caviar so much that I wore it almost everyday. :cry:


----------



## meganfm

Does anyone know where Chanel bags in Canada get sent to?  Seems like there's some issues with the refurb companies that Chanel uses in the US-I'm assuming Chanel isn't big enough in Canada to have a contract with any company, so I'm wondering if they get sent to the US or overseas and if the quality issues are still the same.


----------



## vagabag

I'm wondering if there is any benefit to sending a bag to the Chanel boutique instead of the Chanel counter in a NM or Saks (assuming the bag was bought at NM/Saks)?  During the 1 yr warranty period, does it matter?  Will the boutique just need to see the receipt and will take care of it free of charge?  Thanks!


----------



## bluekit

vagabag said:


> I'm wondering if there is any benefit to sending a bag to the Chanel boutique instead of the Chanel counter in a NM or Saks (assuming the bag was bought at NM/Saks)? During the 1 yr warranty period, does it matter? Will the boutique just need to see the receipt and will take care of it free of charge? Thanks!


 
vagabag, without knowing anything more about your local NM, here's my advice:

I would take it to Chanel directly.

I bought my flap from NM, and within the first year (actually it was only a couple of months), my flap needed to be repaired.  I went to NM to check on the time frame regarding repair, and was told it would depend on whether they can fix it locally or has to send it back to Chanel to fix it.  

I then went to the Chanel boutique and they told me it would take 8-12 weeks to fix it.  So, instead of having NM decide whether to do it locally or to send it to Chanel to send it out for repairs, I went straight to the source (boutique) and have them ship it out and send it back to the boutique when it's done.  

The repair was done beautifully and it came back within a month.  The repair specialist said she wanted me to have the purse back ASAP since it had only been a few months since I bought it and I shouldn't have to wait forever to get it back within my first year.

HTH!

P.S.: They did not ask me for a receipt nor the authenticity card, and I didn't include it with my repair.


----------



## vagabag

Thank you, B!  May i ask which Chanel boutique helped you?  Sounds like they did a great job!



bluekit said:


> vagabag, without knowing anything more about your local NM, here's my advice:
> 
> I would take it to Chanel directly.
> 
> I bought my flap from NM, and within the first year (actually it was only a couple of months), my flap needed to be repaired.  I went to NM to check on the time frame regarding repair, and was told it would depend on whether they can fix it locally or has to send it back to Chanel to fix it.
> 
> I then went to the Chanel boutique and they told me it would take 8-12 weeks to fix it.  So, instead of having NM decide whether to do it locally or to send it to Chanel to send it out for repairs, I went straight to the source (boutique) and have them ship it out and send it back to the boutique when it's done.
> 
> The repair was done beautifully and it came back within a month.  The repair specialist said she wanted me to have the purse back ASAP since it had only been a few months since I bought it and I shouldn't have to wait forever to get it back within my first year.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> P.S.: They did not ask me for a receipt nor the authenticity card, and I didn't include it with my repair.


----------



## genegeri

Do you gals have experience with getting worn edges reconditioned?  This is metallic gold bag so not sure if it works the same as black leather?  If they can get it back to before, how much would something like this cost?


----------



## frarov

Hello! Does anyone know if it's possible to have the central part of the CC lock replaced at Chanel boutiques? I mean not all the CC closure, only the central lock, the one that "twists" to close the flap. 
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## yumixpeach

amyamoure said:


>



what does "refinishing and reglazing" mean?

also in the total refurbishement, does it include recoloring the bag? thank you!
Also, are you able to refurbish the bag into any color you wish?


----------



## Smoothoprter

genegeri said:


> Do you gals have experience with getting worn edges reconditioned? This is metallic gold bag so not sure if it works the same as black leather? If they can get it back to before, how much would something like this cost?


 
I think it is very difficult to recondition metallic bags.  I know that they couldn't do it with my 2007 metallic gold luxury ligne bag so they gave me store credit instead.


----------



## jhazn85

i just got my lambskin classic flap back after only 4 weeks!  I asked the SA if they sent it back to France, and she said no, they now have facilities in Pennsylvania and California.  No wonder it was so quick.

The lambskin is definitely much stiffer and less shiny.  They did change out all the hardware.


----------



## amyamoure

yumixpeach said:


> what does "refinishing and reglazing" mean?
> 
> also in the total refurbishement, does it include recoloring the bag? thank you!
> Also, are you able to refurbish the bag into any color you wish?



Refinishing is restoring color into a bag, reglazing is restoring color and luster on an exotic skin bag. Yes, recoloring is included in total refurbishment, but no, they will not change the style of your bag by changing colors. 

And they can recolor most of the metallic handbags.


----------



## frarov

Anyone can help me?
TIA!




frarov said:


> Hello! Does anyone know if it's possible to have the central part of the CC lock replaced at Chanel boutiques? I mean not all the CC closure, only the central lock, the one that "twists" to close the flap.
> Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Amymicheals

I just got back my vintage croc  back from chanel repair. they took only THREE weeks, and it looks fantastic! It was my mothers and it was really starting to fall apart. Im SO happy to have it back in such good condition! Im terrible with computers, so hopefully the picture will work!


----------



## kroquet

I have a Chanel that I want to send in for a spa treatment, but am not close to a store.   I only have a NM and Saks.    Will they send it in for me or should I use Lovin My Bags instead?       Thanks!!!


----------



## hazeltt

Is it possible to get the CC logo fixed? I feel it's somewhat shifted to the left of the quilting. Will Chanel even care for something this small?


----------



## shackie

ferociousjeanne said:


> I'll be picking mine up tomorrow. It went in for 'total refurbishment'. I had started a thread that I planned to update but I'm not sure I'll find it without the search feature enabled. I'll be sure to post pics friday!


 
im new here, cant make my own thread yet, was wondering if they replace the liner, what happens with the number inside the bag that matches the card? mine has been out 3 weeks, cant wait to get it back, wasnt in bad shape, mostly dirty. hope all goes well with it.


----------



## ChaneLisette

frarov said:


> Hello! Does anyone know if it's possible to have the central part of the CC lock replaced at Chanel boutiques? I mean not all the CC closure, only the central lock, the one that "twists" to close the flap.
> Thank you very much for your help!




Yes! I have had it done on a bag that had a broken lock when my bag slid off my shoulder and into the side of my car door. The middle part that twists close hit the door and broke into its component pieces.  They fixed the lock and it looked like new again.


----------



## frarov

ChaneLisette said:


> Yes! I have had it done on a bag that had a broken lock when my bag slid off my shoulder and into the side of my car door. The middle part that twists close hit the door and broke into its component pieces. They fixed the lock and it looked like new again.


Thank you very much ChaneLisette! But do they replace it or just fix it?


----------



## ChaneLisette

frarov said:


> Thank you very much ChaneLisette! But do they replace it or just fix it?




I think they completely replaced it but do not recall for sure.  Good luck!


----------



## Belleetbonne

Has anyone ever dealt with a button/accessory coming off of their Chanels? Does Chanel help replace that piece or am I out of luck? I appreciate your help!


----------



## poppers986

I think with buttons and such, it depends on whether they have it or not


----------



## Belleetbonne

poppers986 said:


> I think with buttons and such, it depends on whether they have it or not



Would I need to bring them into a store or send them in? I sent an email through their website requesting information and had not yet heard back from them. I live in Nashville, TN so I don't have a store nearby.


----------



## sauceesu

venusfly said:


> I just took my first bag in for refurbishing. I won't get ti back until some time in February as it takes 8 weeks. I am waiting anxiously to see the results as I've heard some people say the bag looks brand new when it comes back and others not so happy with the results! I'm keeping my fingers crossed I'll be posting that it looks as good as new.


Hi

I am looking to have my CHANEL vintage ivory lambskin large tote refurbished but don't know where the service locations for Chanel are in the CT, NYC area. Do you have an address that you could provide me?

Also, do you know if they receive or send the handbags by mail?  Thanks in advance


----------



## shinymagpie

sauceesu said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking to have my CHANEL vintage ivory lambskin large tote refurbished but don't know where the service locations for Chanel are in the CT, NYC area. Do you have an address that you could provide me?
> 
> Also, do you know if they receive or send the handbags by mail?  Thanks in advance



search under Chanel.com store locator


----------



## sauceesu

Thank you for replying. Then all Chanel boutiques accept can send out the bags?


----------



## ChildOfTheMoon

this thread is great , i had heard it was 6 months?? I don't know where i read that...


----------



## mable72

I just bought a bag over the phone and it came with a few obvious scratches.  It is the calfskin in the business flap. Would they be able to fix it? Since I couldn't find this bag anywhere else.


----------



## Guccilim

Hi Ladies,
I have a question.  I recently got a black reissue at Saks, but I realised the mademoiselle lock is "squeaky" when I turn it to lock/open.  Is that a trait of the 2.55 reissue?  Or is it a defect and should I go exchange it?


----------



## mink

^^ Definitely shouldn't be squeaky. I'd suggest exchanging it.


----------



## ChildOfTheMoon

mable72 said:


> I just bought a bag over the phone and it came with a few obvious scratches.  It is the calfskin in the business flap. Would they be able to fix it? Since I couldn't find this bag anywhere else.



over the phone with chanel?  You should exchange it for a new one , they would probably do that if it is in a certain amount of time.


----------



## Guccilim

mink said:


> ^^ Definitely shouldn't be squeaky. I'd suggest exchanging it.


 Thanks Mink!


----------



## poppers986

Belleetbonne said:


> Would I need to bring them into a store or send them in? I sent an email through their website requesting information and had not yet heard back from them. I live in Nashville, TN so I don't have a store nearby.



It's best to bring it in. Perhaps u could call a boutique and ask of u can send it in since it's not close.


----------



## bagcat

I noticed a chip on the clasp of my GHW taupe caviar flap 2days ago. I had my hubby take it to the boutique with the receipt and they replaced the clasp for free! So happy my baby looks brand new again!


----------



## tatertot

Hello lovely Chanel experts, I'm hoping you could kindly give me some advice. I just purchased a gorgeous vintage XL Jumbo and one of the "rings" where the chain handle goes through the bag is not attached on either side. I'm relatively new to Chanel and no nothing of repair fee's, time lines etc so any help is appreciated. I'm hoping one of you may have had experience with this and could recommend how I go about repairing it and what the cost/time away could be.

 Thank you so much in advance


----------



## vintagevix

tatertot said:


> Hello lovely Chanel experts, I'm hoping you could kindly give me some advice. I just purchased a gorgeous vintage XL Jumbo and one of the "rings" where the chain handle goes through the bag is not attached on either side. I'm relatively new to Chanel and no nothing of repair fee's, time lines etc so any help is appreciated. I'm hoping one of you may have had experience with this and could recommend how I go about repairing it and what the cost/time away could be.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance



the same just happened to my vintage jumbo!  i'm also looking for any advice from others here on how much and how long for Chanel repair/refurbishment services...


----------



## tatertot

vintagevix said:


> the same just happened to my vintage jumbo!  i'm also looking for any advice from others here on how much and how long for Chanel repair/refurbishment services...



I after some close inspection realized the rings were screws themselves and I used a very small beadworking tool to turn the rings together to tighten them and they've been tight and perfect ever since. HTH


----------



## vintagevix

tatertot said:


> I after some close inspection realized the rings were screws themselves and I used a very small beadworking tool to turn the rings together to tighten them and they've been tight and perfect ever since. HTH



ahhh. thanks for the tip!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Does anyone know if Chanel can replace leather that has completely worn off on the exterior piping on 2 corners.  I was not sure if they would completely replace the piping around the entire bag.  Please reply quickly, as I am looking at a bag that needs that done.  Thanks.


----------



## frashionelica

I just purchased an amazing vintage quilted DENIM flap bag that needs a little sprucing up. Since Chanel doesn't usually do denim, I know it was made for a specific season and is a fashion bag as opposed to a classic. So, my question is, do you think Chanel will be able to re-dye it for me if I send it away? It isn't very faded at all--it just needs some color added to the edges.

Also, since I didn't purchase the bag from the boutique and it is vintage (I know it is 100% authentic though), it doesn't have a box for it or a dust bag. I have friends who have requested new dustbags and/or boxes from Chanel when they sent their bags off for repair and they did receive them, but their bags were purchased at a Chanel boutique. Does anyone know if I would be able to or have to purchase a dustbag and box from the refurbishing factory, or do you think it or know if they would be included in the refurbishment fee itself?

Please share your refurbishing stories with me!


----------



## Mrs Tipton

Hi Ladies,

I read a post in one of the older threads that said Chanel requires an authenticity card if you send your bag to them for repair/refurbishment.

Can anyone tell me if that is true?

Thanks!


----------



## sumita

I don't think that is true. I just sent my Chanel Cambon reporter for repair and they never asked for the authenticity card.


----------



## Mrs Tipton

Thanks Sumita!   

Can close this thread now!


----------



## chanellove21

Hi Everyone, 

I was wondering if Chanel can replace a chipped off CC closure off a timeless clutch?  Or am I out of luck?  Thank you everyone in advance.


----------



## shinymagpie

chanellove21 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if Chanel can replace a chipped off CC closure off a timeless clutch?  Or am I out of luck?  Thank you everyone in advance.



Chanel keep spare parts for everything... for decades.  Go for it!


----------



## chanellove21

Hi shinymagpie.  Thank you so much for responding.  I am going to take it in and pray they fix it!


----------



## frashionelica

chanellove21 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if Chanel can replace a chipped off CC closure off a timeless clutch?  Or am I out of luck?  Thank you everyone in advance.



When I sent my regular size black caviar bag away to Chanel for refurbishment, the CC closure had tarnished beyond belief. When I got it back, the bag had completely new hardware. Definitely take the clutch in!


----------



## smiley

Mrs Tipton said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I read a post in one of the older threads that said Chanel requires an authenticity card if you send your bag to them for repair/refurbishment.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if that is true?
> 
> Thanks!


 
They have never asked me for one. I have even offered it to them when I bring my bags in. They say they don't need it, to hold on to it. Never even asked to look at it.


----------



## chanellove21

Thank you frashionelica!


----------



## Regina07

Just picked up two vintage patent leather pieces from Chanel repair at BH store.  Am thrilled with the repair work and the condition of the two!

One was a patent leather m/l chevron that I purchased (cheap) from Ebay.  The turnlock needed to be replaced along with the gold chain on the strap --- and never mind the inside was a mess.  It's a beauty and I can't wait to carry it.  The repair cost $150 ... well worth it.


----------



## tamlee

Regina07 said:


> Just picked up two vintage patent leather pieces from Chanel repair at BH store.  Am thrilled with the repair work and the condition of the two!
> 
> One was a patent leather m/l chevron that I purchased (cheap) from Ebay.  The turnlock needed to be replaced along with the gold chain on the strap --- and never mind the inside was a mess.  It's a beauty and I can't wait to carry it.  The repair cost $150 ... well worth it.



That seems like a great price! I'm still waiting on a vintage bag repair (leather dyeing, chain replacement) and they quoted about $280!

How long did it take you to get your bag back? I dropped mine off in February so I'm counting down the days!


----------



## Regina07

tamlee said:


> That seems like a great price! I'm still waiting on a vintage bag repair (leather dyeing, chain replacement) and they quoted about $280!
> 
> How long did it take you to get your bag back? I dropped mine off in February so I'm counting down the days!


 
The bags were ready in Jan and I believe I dropped them off in Nov.  I actually forgot about them until last weekend.  So far this is 4-5th item Chanel has repaired for me and I'm very happy with their work.


----------



## eilily

Hello people,

Please give me your advice. I dropped my chanel 2.55 flap on the road and the metal lock got scratched quite badly ='(
Does anyone know how to fix it? If i bring it to Chanel for repair, will they need to see the authetication card? I dont have it because i bought it second hand and it does come with it.

Million thanks!


----------



## amyamoure

eilily said:


> Hello people,
> 
> Please give me your advice. I dropped my chanel 2.55 flap on the road and the metal lock got scratched quite badly ='(
> Does anyone know how to fix it? If i bring it to Chanel for repair, will they need to see the authetication card? I dont have it because i bought it second hand and it does come with it.
> 
> Million thanks!



You probably won't be able to get that scratch out yourself. No, their repair center actually asks you to hold your box, authenticity card, dust bag, ect. They can tell if it's real


----------



## Amymicheals

Hey Girls.. I am leaving for Singapore next week, and i would LOVE to take my classic with me. Unfortunately the stitching on the inside corner near the flap has unraveled. UGH!   So, i used the info Boston had posted earlier (thank you!) to contact  Leather Surgeons directly. I spoke to Jerry Gallagher but unfortunately  he said i had to send my bag through a boutique. Does anyone have any info on which boutiques get the repairs done fastest?


----------



## amyamoure

Amymicheals said:


> Hey Girls.. I am leaving for Singapore next week, and i would LOVE to take my classic with me. Unfortunately the stitching on the inside corner near the flap has unraveled. UGH!   So, i used the info Boston had posted earlier (thank you!) to contact  Leather Surgeons directly. I spoke to Jerry Gallagher but unfortunately  he said i had to send my bag through a boutique. Does anyone have any info on which boutiques get the repairs done fastest?



All boutiques should be about the same time because they go to the same place. The only factor that would play a difference is how long the store holds the repair before sending it out. Chanel on 57th St is the flagship store so if anyone I would imagine they would get it to the repair center fastest. I have noticed that the non boutique stores (Saks, Neimans, Bloomies) seem to hold the repairs longer. However, if you explain your situation they do offer a rush service!


----------



## MOMOGIRL

Regina07 - How long did they take to do the repair? TIA

I called the Chanel in SF. Refinishing (only) takes 3-4 months.  

Last time it took only a few days for them to replace the cc turnlock although originally they said it was going to be a few weeks.


----------



## Angelique84

Anyone knows how much roughly to replace leather short handle?
Chanel has yet to get back to me on the quote but they have taken my bag in.
Its said 4-6 months for repair in Paris... 
I wonder if anyone has any experience? So that I would know the price range to expect.
I'm located in Singapore. TIA!!


----------



## poppers986

I don't know about repairing a handle, but I just had a white bag, redyed, it took them 3 months to get it back to
Me


----------



## carlav

I had an old lambskin classic refurbished- when completed, it looked brand new!!!They do not want you to leave anything but the bag-- no authenticity cards.


----------



## missze

I had a total refurbishment done -- the works including cleaning / redying the leather, replating all the hardware, swapping out the chain strap, etc. for $265 (I think the max) and it only took 2.5 months.  That was from the SF Chanel store... I was very impressed considering I expected it to take 3-4 months at least!


----------



## edsbgrl

Does anyone know if they would be able to replace cracked leather on the outside on a lambskin bag?  I've read that they do the inside but nothing about the outside.


----------



## Angelique84

ok thanks for the replies ladies. Paris repair dept is taking so long to quote me 
It has been nearly 2 weeks. Mine is a discontinued design so maybe that's why they quoted me 4-6 months?


----------



## shinymagpie

Angelique84 said:


> ok thanks for the replies ladies. Paris repair dept is taking so long to quote me
> It has been nearly 2 weeks. Mine is a discontinued design so maybe that's why they quoted me 4-6 months?



I'd be interested to know how much they quote, in general terms.


----------



## edsbgrl

For those of you who've had refurbishing done at either of these places (or others), which would you recommend?

TIA!


----------



## chanellove21

Oh my gosh, I took my Chanel timeless clutch in because the CC clasp was completely broken off.  I gave it to them about a month ago and just heard back today that they can't fix it.  So now I have a practically unused 3000+ dollar clutch bag completely ruined and irreparable. SOO frustrating.  I thought that they would be able to work wonders with anything. Anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ They didnt offer you a replacement/exchange or store credit?


----------



## scheron77

I received a couple chanel bags that are old and very dirty. One of them is a light blue lambskin flap that is so luxurious. But the outside is just very dirty and some of the stitching also came off. The others (white caviar flap, 2 totes, and patent XL tote) were also dirty but I can live with them. Now, I am in Alberta, Canada, and wondering if Vancouver or Toronto can refurbish my bag or should I contact US boutiques? Anybody know a friendly SA who can help me? Any Canadian with chanel refurbishing experience? Pls advise. TIA!!!


----------



## chanellove21

Hi Mello Yello, 
It was a gift and not within a recent enough time frame.  Ugh I thought Chanel fixed everything.  I guess not.


----------



## echo_23

shinymagpie said:


> I'd be interested to know how much they quote, in general terms.



If you are lucky, it might just be $150. However, they might charge you the full amount for a full refurb if they feel that's the category it falls under. It's pretty annoying that they can't give you an exact amount until it is repaired. I had a rivet fall off of a bag once, disconnecting the strap. It cost around $100 for the simple repair. In contrast, I needed a bag completely re-dyed and they made it like new for $285, which seemed well worth it.

From my experience, it's expensive for just a minor repair, so if you can get it done correctly locally go for it, but it becomes more reasonable for the bags that need a lot of things done to them since there's the full refurbishment price cap. 

As far as quality, I have never had a problem with any of my bags I have sent in for repair aside from the time it has taken which_ is_ painstakingly long.


----------



## shinymagpie

echo_23 said:


> If you are lucky, it might just be $150. However, they might charge you the full amount for a full refurb if they feel that's the category it falls under. It's pretty annoying that they can't give you an exact amount until it is repaired. I had a rivet fall off of a bag once, disconnecting the strap. It cost around $100 for the simple repair. In contrast, I needed a bag completely re-dyed and they made it like new for $285, which seemed well worth it.
> 
> From my experience, it's expensive for just a minor repair, so if you can get it done correctly locally go for it, but it becomes more reasonable for the bags that need a lot of things done to them since there's the full refurbishment price cap.
> 
> As far as quality, I have never had a problem with any of my bags I have sent in for repair aside from the time it has taken which_ is_ painstakingly long.



echo_23 - was yours with USA or with Paris? 

I have used USA and been happy with the cap system there. I was specifically wondering what Paris charges for repairs.


----------



## edsbgrl

Mods, I think I may have put this in the wrong place.  It should be in "Shopping" no?


----------



## echo_23

shinymagpie said:


> echo_23 - was yours with USA or with Paris?
> 
> I have used USA and been happy with the cap system there. I was specifically wondering what Paris charges for repairs.



Oh, sorry. Mine was through a US boutique. I would think it would be cheaper in Paris since they don't have to spend as much shipping the bag. Of course, things like that never wind up being logical, lol!


----------



## edsbgrl

chanellove21 said:


> Hi Mello Yello,
> It was a gift and not within a recent enough time frame.  Ugh I thought Chanel fixed everything.  I guess not.




I have heard (on the forum) that things that Chanel won't repair can be sent to Factotum or Lovin My Bags.  Actually I asked earlier which one is recommended or is there another place to send them that does quality refurbs(?)


----------



## chanellove21

edsbgrl said:


> I have heard (on the forum) that things that Chanel won't repair can be sent to Factotum or Lovin My Bags.  Actually I asked earlier which one is recommended or is there another place to send them that does quality refurbs(?)



Hi Edsbgrl, 

I have a missing CC clasp that got chipped off completely.  I actually need the CC clasp because it is MIA.  It's a black patent python clutch that is useless now.  Do you think that Lovin My Bags  or Factotum could help?  I'm currently trying to beg my SA to contact the corporate office to have a clasp made or something so that it won't be a total wash.  Ughh it's so frustrating!!  Thanks so much.


----------



## edsbgrl

chanellove21 said:


> Hi Edsbgrl,
> 
> I have a missing CC clasp that got chipped off completely.  I actually need the CC clasp because it is MIA.  It's a black patent python clutch that is useless now.  Do you think that Lovin My Bags  or Factotum could help?  I'm currently trying to beg my SA to contact the corporate office to have a clasp made or something so that it won't be a total wash.  Ughh it's so frustrating!!  Thanks so much.



I would think that Chanel would replace this without hassle.  Is your SA reluctant to send it to Chanel?  

From what I've read Factotum and LMB _could_ help _and_ it may be less of a wait time.


----------



## e.le

scheron77, did you bring it to the CHANEL boutique in Calgary? I'm from Alberta, Canada as well ... and though it may not be a bag, I brought my CHANEL necklace (the ones that can be used as either a belt or a necklace) to get repaired because the clasp broke, and the necklace tarnished severely. They sent it all the way to Paris, France to see what could be done to repair my necklace ... and I received a call one day from one of the lovely sales associates from the CHANEL boutique in Calgary saying that my necklace was not repairable and that it would be replaced free of charge!


----------



## scheron77

e.le said:


> scheron77, did you bring it to the CHANEL boutique in Calgary? I'm from Alberta, Canada as well ... and though it may not be a bag, I brought my CHANEL necklace (the ones that can be used as either a belt or a necklace) to get repaired because the clasp broke, and the necklace tarnished severely. They sent it all the way to Paris, France to see what could be done to repair my necklace ... and I received a call one day from one of the lovely sales associates from the CHANEL boutique in Calgary saying that my necklace was not repairable and that it would be replaced free of charge!



Thanks so much e.le!!! I am in Edmonton but will be in Calgary next month. Wow it sounds like you had a great experience with them! I do not have any paperwork because the bags were all given to me, can I still bring them? I plan to just get 1 bag refurbished for now. Can I just bring my bag? Also, for those who had their lining replaced, how much does that cost? I suppose that is a separate charge from a total refurbishing? 
I appreciate all your input. Again, thanks e.le for your help!!


----------



## e.le

scheron77 said:


> Thanks so much e.le!!! I am in Edmonton but will be in Calgary next month. Wow it sounds like you had a great experience with them! I do not have any paperwork because the bags were all given to me, can I still bring them? I plan to just get 1 bag refurbished for now. Can I just bring my bag? Also, for those who had their lining replaced, how much does that cost? I suppose that is a separate charge from a total refurbishing?
> I appreciate all your input. Again, thanks e.le for your help!!



No problem! If I were you, I would give the CHANEL Calgary boutique a call first and tell them your situation to see what solutions are available, rather than taking a 3 hour drive between cities to realize that nothing is possible. The ladies at CHANEL Calgary are wonderful, so I don't think you should have a problem, as most associates have been there for years, therefore making them very knowledgeable. However, I am not sure if paperwork is required ... I mean it probably is encouraged, but like I said, it's best to talk to someone at the boutique to get their inquiry. Good luck!


----------



## scheron77

^^Yes, I will give them a call, great idea! Thanks so much e.el!


----------



## cumbaroll

I just dropped off a vintage caviar camera bag at the Chanel boutique at the Wynn.  We shall see how much they're going to charge me.  Initial quote was $80 to repair the chain strap, but who knows.  Eon (SA) helped me, but I was referred to another repair specialist lady.  Any experience here?


----------



## chanellove21

Does anyone know if Chanel will re-coat a metallic reissue? I am thinking about buying one, but I am not sure if in the long run it will be a good investment esp. if they can't restore rubbed parts.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## PugFan

chanellove21 said:


> Does anyone know if Chanel will re-coat a metallic reissue? I am thinking about buying one, but I am not sure if in the long run it will be a good investment esp. if they can't restore rubbed parts.  Thanks in advance.


 
I just took a silver drill to the Chanel on 57th in NY and was told they could not restore the metallic bags.  Rats.


----------



## PugFan

Does anyone know if Chanel will clean and/or refurbish a Wild Stitch?  

I took a straw and leather tote in a few years ago and was told they wouldn't touch the straw- I seem to remember them saying something about not working on fabric bags, which might include the Wild Stitch b/c of the stitching.  

I'm looking at one on consignment but, like chanellove21, don't want to invest if it can't be cleaned or restored.

Thanks!

pugfan


----------



## shinymagpie

amyamoure said:


> Refinishing is restoring color into a bag, reglazing is restoring color and luster on an exotic skin bag. Yes, recoloring is included in total refurbishment, but no, they will not change the style of your bag by changing colors.
> 
> And they can recolor most of the metallic handbags.





chanellove21 said:


> Does anyone know if Chanel will re-coat a metallic reissue? I am thinking about buying one, but I am not sure if in the long run it will be a good investment esp. if they can't restore rubbed parts.  Thanks in advance.





PugFan said:


> I just took a silver drill to the Chanel on 57th in NY and was told they could not restore the metallic bags.  Rats.



Perhaps amyamoure has more information on this. It might depend on to whom you spoke to at the time.


----------



## PugFan

shinymagpie said:


> Perhaps amyamoure has more information on this. It might depend on to whom you spoke to at the time.


 
Well, it was the woman in the very back who always checks in the handbags for cleaning, etc.  She said they couldn't restore the rubbed spot, couldn't restore on any metallic, and refused to take the bag.  

It is in great shape with the exception of that one place. 

I dunno...


----------



## tingtung

anyone know if they can refurbish or redye patent leather ?????.... mine juz got the dark stain on it ...:cry::cry:


----------



## hermesvuitton

Anyone knows whether chanel does replacement for just the leather in the chain strap? My chanel gold plating still looks okay but the leather strap has some scuffs and splits. DO they just replace the leather without changing the metal strap?


----------



## shinymagpie

hermesvuitton said:


> Anyone knows whether chanel does replacement for just the leather in the chain strap? My chanel gold plating still looks okay but the leather strap has some scuffs and splits. DO they just replace the leather without changing the metal strap?



They might if you specifically ask. I had a bag refurbished recently by Chanel USA.  I asked that they not remove the very rare zipper because it was OK, the first person said no, but the person who wrote out the formal request for refurbishment said they'd ask. Normally if they change out parts, they do the whole lot, but they said "OK" in my case. 

Some of the chains are thicker than others, depending on the age of the bag, so it's nice to keep it original if you can.


----------



## handbaglover13

Hi -sorry if the question has been answered, didn't have time to read thru the whole thread. 
I just noticed a piece of the leather on my caviar came out. I don't think it's suppose to be that way as the rest of the strap seems intact. It looks like the piece at the end that was cut and was suppose to be inserted into the gold chain. Sorta hard to explain.
Anyway, I just bought my bag in Nov of last year at the duty free shop at Heathrow airport. Can I take my bag to any Chanel boutique here and have it repaired free of charge? This seems like a defect situation and not a wear and tear issue as I literally only used my bag like 5 times 
Thanks for any infor.


----------



## Francesca1234

I was told by the director of repair at Chanel 57th street, NYC that they will not touch the metallic. She told me metallic peels and not to buy it. She advised me to purchase only caviar which is their best leather and they can repair/refurbish it.

You can call her yourself. Just call Chanel Flagship at 57th street in NYC and ask for director of repair. She's an older woman with a strong accent. It's best she explain it to you.   But I wouldn't touch metallic although I love it.  She  strongly advised against it.

I'm not interested in throwing away $4500


----------



## levixx

I was in the Melbourne Collin's Street store yesterday because a waitress knocked a whole bottle of water onto my lambskin trifold wallet. My beloved (only 6 months old and my frst ever Chanel) is ruined. I am so heartbroken.

Anyway, I was told that the service centre wouldn't be able to do anything about the leather. The lambskin absorbed the water and went it evaporated the leather turned wrinkly in some places. The service centre only fix the hardware and won't re-dye the leather as that changes the original product. Also water damage isn't covered my the 12 month warranty. The manager said she had never seen a case like mine 

Has this happened to anyone and what did you do? What can I do? 

I know my wallet will never be the same.


----------



## Sweet D

I dropped off my Chanel tote at the boutique store this year at the Wynn in Las Vegas in February and I got it back about 2 months later in mid-April. It cost $110. They cleaned the pink lining and re-dyed the white leather C logo.


----------



## shackie

*hi there, glad u ask this question i cant seem to start a thread, i do not have a chanel boutique close by, had to send to another state, its been out 14 weeks now, so plan on  a long wait, guess it depends on what u have, my profile pic is the one i sent in. i cant get any1 to call me back, they say there going to giv me and update but nothing. it is a fabric bag, has any1else had the expeierncr of it taking so long to get it back and no communication with chanel. i understand about the wait. but just wanting to b reassured its not lost or a problem they cant fix, thanks, *


----------



## edsbgrl

levixx said:


> I was in the Melbourne Collin's Street store yesterday because a waitress knocked a whole bottle of water onto my lambskin trifold wallet. My beloved (only 6 months old and my frst ever Chanel) is ruined. I am so heartbroken.
> 
> Anyway, I was told that the service centre wouldn't be able to do anything about the leather. The lambskin absorbed the water and went it evaporated the leather turned wrinkly in some places. The service centre only fix the hardware and won't re-dye the leather as that changes the original product. Also water damage isn't covered my the 12 month warranty. The manager said she had never seen a case like mine
> 
> Has this happened to anyone and what did you do? What can I do?
> 
> I know my wallet will never be the same.



This is awful.  I feel so bad for you.  I think I would cry.

I recently talked to Barbara at Lovin My Bags and was asking specifically about water damage.  She said that her husband has 30+ yrs restoring leather and they could probably do something to restore water damaged leather.


----------



## sainttropez

Does anyone know how much it would cost to replace the straps of a Vintage Maxi Flap?


----------



## shinymagpie

sainttropez said:


> Does anyone know how much it would cost to replace the straps of a Vintage Maxi Flap?



Try this link.


----------



## sainttropez

shinymagpie said:


> Try this link.



That's exactly what I was looking for, thanks so much!


----------



## no.5newbury

Hi everyone! I was just wondering about how much it costs to have a Chanel bag refurbished? Does anyone know?


----------



## shinymagpie

no.5newbury said:


> Hi everyone! I was just wondering about how much it costs to have a Chanel bag refurbished? Does anyone know?



Hi. If you are in the USA, click on the link in the post above yours. If in another country, take the bag to Chanel for an estimate.


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

I just got my wallet back after 3 months of it being at Chanel and honestly I am not really impressed. First by the fact that it took 3 months, I have a smaller wallet not even a big one. On top of that I got it back and it looks fine but I honestly expected more.Originally, I had call the Chanel store a few days ago asking when I would receive the wallet, the woman I spoke would said she would find out but that it should have been back already. She asked for my # and said she would give me a call back.

Flash forward 5 days and no word from Chanel. I called again and she said she that they said the wallet should be on it's way. She called me back yesterday saying it came in. I went in excited b/c I mean seriously my little wallet was gone 3 months and I am expecting magic. I looked at it and it looked better but not amazing. It originally had rubbing at the edges and that is what I wanted fixed also the hw was a bit scuffed and I wanted that replaced. They did not change the hw they just fixed the edges which looked just ok. 

I was a bit annoyed but just took the wallet because I felt like if I gave it back to them I wouldn't see it for another 3 months. My DH said he thinks the shoe maker could have done a better job fixing the rubbing at the edges. Total disappointment.


----------



## Jelly Belly

I'm sorry if the question has been asked before, but will Chanel refurbish an item even if  you have not purchased it with them???

Anybody have experience having a Chanel refurbed in Canada?  

Thanks a whole bunch!


----------



## scheron77

Jelly Belly said:


> I'm sorry if the question has been asked before, but will Chanel refurbish an item even if  you have not purchased it with them???
> 
> Anybody have experience having a Chanel refurbed in Canada?
> 
> Thanks a whole bunch!




Hi Jelly,
     I have a light blue lambskin flap that was given to me and its almost 18 yrs old and is very dirty with some loose stitching. I don't have any paperwork on it and I didn't purchase it myself. I heard as long as it is authentic they will fix it even without proof of purchase. I took it to Calgary Chanel on the 2nd of this month and today I got a call from them saying that my bag is now in Paris (I was told they will ship it to Vancouver but they had to ship it to Paris d/t to its condition). The manager told me that they cannot guarantee that it will look new but they will do their best. They charged me $250 for everything today and they will also cover the cost for shipping it to me in Edmonton. She said it will take 2-3 weeks. I heard from some threads that if the bag goes to Paris it will take 2-4 months, so I guess we will see. I hope this info will help you and other Canadians wondering about refurbishing.


----------



## Jelly Belly

scheron77 said:


> Hi Jelly,
> I have a light blue lambskin flap that was given to me and its almost 18 yrs old and is very dirty with some loose stitching. I don't have any paperwork on it and I didn't purchase it myself. I heard as long as it is authentic they will fix it even without proof of purchase. I took it to Calgary Chanel on the 2nd of this month and today I got a call from them saying that my bag is now in Paris (I was told they will ship it to Vancouver but they had to ship it to Paris d/t to its condition). The manager told me that they cannot guarantee that it will look new but they will do their best. They charged me $250 for everything today and they will also cover the cost for shipping it to me in Edmonton. She said it will take 2-3 weeks. I heard from some threads that if the bag goes to Paris it will take 2-4 months, so I guess we will see. I hope this info will help you and other Canadians wondering about refurbishing.



Thanks so much for the info!  I would definitely love to hear any update of your bag when you get it back! Sounds exciting!


----------



## shinymagpie

scheron77 said:


> Hi Jelly,
> I have a light blue lambskin flap that was given to me and its almost 18 yrs old and is very dirty with some loose stitching. I don't have any paperwork on it and I didn't purchase it myself. I heard as long as it is authentic they will fix it even without proof of purchase. I took it to Calgary Chanel on the 2nd of this month and today I got a call from them saying that my bag is now in Paris (I was told they will ship it to Vancouver but they had to ship it to Paris d/t to its condition). The manager told me that they cannot guarantee that it will look new but they will do their best. They charged me $250 for everything today and they will also cover the cost for shipping it to me in Edmonton. She said it will take 2-3 weeks. I heard from some threads that if the bag goes to Paris it will take 2-4 months, so I guess we will see. I hope this info will help you and other Canadians wondering about refurbishing.



Wow! Thanks for posting. This is so exciting. I would love to have one of my older bags refurbished in Paris. I am going to ring them later today because I can't get the leather work done here. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Aimee3

Hermes will clean their bags and make them look like new.  Does Chanel have such a service?  Do they have a service to "pre-treat" a bag so that it stays new looking?  I was specifically wondering about the distressed grey 2.55 bags.  Has anyone pre-treated these so that they won't get ruined in the rain if you should somehow get caught in a storm, or something spills on it.  All my other Chanel bags are caviar which I felt are pretty durable, but lambskin, even distressed lambskin, scares me.
Thanks so much!


----------



## designerloves

I've had work done on a vintage bag that I received as a gift. Sometimes the SA's are not as nice as others, but if you have a good relationship with one, you can have great service. I haven't had extensive work done, but small things never take too long, but definitely aren't fast either.


----------



## Carpe_Diem

I have got a vintage beige lambskin flap that was preowned. It's a little dirty and I am wondering how can I get it cleaned. I'm from Singapore and I don't have any paperwork on the bag at all. It still has it's hologram sticker though. Will Chanel in Singapore accept the bag or should I use a cleaning service instead? Anyone can help?


----------



## shackie

had mine sent in, had a snag in it, they repaired and cleaned, ruined the flap with however they press them, just on inside, repair was ok, they had it 4 months, not really pleased, becuz of the flap damamge, and inside wasnt cleaned that well, i ask for complete refurbish if needed, not satisfied, but chanel only charged me 55 cuz they had it so long, but when i got it, i kno it was becuz of the damage,


----------



## Carpe_Diem

shackie said:


> had mine sent in, had a snag in it, they repaired and cleaned, ruined the flap with however they press them, just on inside, repair was ok, they had it 4 months, not really pleased, becuz of the flap damamge, and inside wasnt cleaned that well, i ask for complete refurbish if needed, not satisfied, but chanel only charged me 55 cuz they had it so long, but when i got it, i kno it was becuz of the damage,



Where did you get your bag refurbished?


----------



## douxamere

i have a vintage chanel single chain flap purse/bag however i repaired it because there was a huge hole in the bag but it looks good however i heard chanel doesnt help you repair if it has been repaired elsewhere or hopefully im worng about htis. but i only want to get new chains for the bag is this possible? please help
it is a gold leather interlocked chain strap and the gold has discoler into silver on only have some parts of the metal. thank s for your help always


----------



## Frivole88

does anyone know how much to re-dye a black maxi flap lambskin? is the outcome good? how long does it take? and how much?  thanks in advance!


----------



## poppers986

It cost me $100 to get my white bag redyed

It took them 4 months, but white bags are a lot more work than black bags, they say 6-8 weeks. It now looks brand new!


----------



## poppers986

douxamere said:


> i have a vintage chanel single chain flap purse/bag however i repaired it because there was a huge hole in the bag but it looks good however i heard chanel doesnt help you repair if it has been repaired elsewhere or hopefully im worng about htis. but i only want to get new chains for the bag is this possible? please help
> it is a gold leather interlocked chain strap and the gold has discoler into silver on only have some parts of the metal. thank s for your help always



Just don't tell them u repaired it elsewhere


----------



## Chanellove501

I want to refurbish and reglaze a red mini lambskin- does anyone have experience with red lambskin? How did it turn out? Thanks mucho!


----------



## lightdays

I just bought this from Yoogi's Closet today:







It was made in 1990 so obviously it's vintage. Do you think Chanel can make the leather in the front and worn edges look brand new again? It's metallic so I was wondering if they're able to do that.


----------



## manditex

I paid about $250, maybe a bit more?? This was about a yr ago for a "total refurb" The bag was worn alot and the straps were coming apart from the bag.  They replaced all of this, buffed the bag, and also shined all the gold hardware.  Totally worth it, b/c it looked brand spanking new.  This was in the NY store, I believe on 57th?


----------



## Chanellove501

From your experiences, how does lambskin feel after a refinish? Thanks!


----------



## beansbeans

Hello - I sent my reissue flap to the Chanel boutique to replace a missing link in the strap.  Since it's a reissue, do they fold the bottom and flatten the bag while in transit to the repair center?  I know that's how the reissue is meant to look but, I actually prefer the bottom to be nice and structured.  

I'm kind of worried now... it pains my heart to think that my bag is being flattened as I type... :cry:


----------



## mai_LV

I just bought a vintage lambskin flap too.  I am wondering the same thing about how the lambskin feels after refinish.  I've been reading about how it's not as soft   Maybe I will just change out the hardware.   Anybody got a lambskin flap refinish??  What's the result like??  I would love some advice!!


----------



## JODES83

I've got a vintage black lambskin XL maxi and the screws that hold the interlocking cc's together with the back of the twist lock unscrewed, came off and my cc's etc fell off my bag. Has this happened to anyone, how do I get new screws as I lost em when they fell out.


----------



## scheron77

Jelly Belly said:


> Thanks so much for the info!  I would definitely love to hear any update of your bag when you get it back! Sounds exciting!




So, I received my bag from Chanel Calgary today. I was told my bag was refurbished in Vancouver not Paris. Initially I was told Vancouver cannot do it so they had to send it to Paris, but apparently the bag came from Vancouver last week not Paris. It was another SA that called me last week, not the same person, so I didn't ask too many questions, I was just happy my bag is clean and will be shipped back to me.

They did an amazing job cleaning the bag and fixing the loose stitching. Too bad I didn't think of taking a pic before bringing it to them. But it was very dirty. The bag looked like it was gray, not light blue. Now the bag is clean and looks more like blue. Although, it does not look very 'light blue'. It was not redyed. I didn't ask for it to be redyed, I thought it was part of 'total refurb'. But I am okay with that. For me, it's better to keep it's original color. The lambskin still feels soft, but I noticed the leather is now very dry. Will the leather release any oil? Or will the bag remain dry forever? Anybody know? But again, I am just happy that the bag is now clean and can be carried. It was yucky filthy, so I am so thankful that it is now in a usable state. I will try to post pix, I'm not so good at this.

All in all, I am happy with the service and the price I paid. They sent the bag thru fed ex last Friday and I got it today (Monday). It was in a chanel box but I forgot to ask for a dustbag. Can you ask for that? I wish I had asked. Oh well. At least it was in a box. So, I hope my story helps other Canadians out there .

I also must add that this is bag is almost 20 yrs old, so for it to look like this is just unreal. I'm so happy .


----------



## Princess D

Can anyone share their experience with repairs at Chanel Hong Kong / Macau?  My 4 year old GST is pretty beaten up and the corners are scuffed, one corner is now greyish, with top leather gone.  I love how the bag gains character with use, but would want to refurbish it so it won't totally die sooner or later.  I figure with the amount of business from PRC tourists in these 2 cities, Chanel might not even bother handling repairs as each tourist just purchase literally dozens of bags which brings in the commission - my repair business might be the last thing they want to handle.  Anyone has brought in bags for repair there?  Inputs would be appreciated.  TIA!


----------



## Jelly Belly

scheron77 said:


> So, I received my bag from Chanel Calgary today. I was told my bag was refurbished in Vancouver not Paris. Initially I was told Vancouver cannot do it so they had to send it to Paris, but apparently the bag came from Vancouver last week not Paris. It was another SA that called me last week, not the same person, so I didn't ask too many questions, I was just happy my bag is clean and will be shipped back to me.
> 
> They did an amazing job cleaning the bag and fixing the loose stitching. Too bad I didn't think of taking a pic before bringing it to them. But it was very dirty. The bag looked like it was gray, not light blue. Now the bag is clean and looks more like blue. Although, it does not look very 'light blue'. It was not redyed. I didn't ask for it to be redyed, I thought it was part of 'total refurb'. But I am okay with that. For me, it's better to keep it's original color. The lambskin still feels soft, but I noticed the leather is now very dry. Will the leather release any oil? Or will the bag remain dry forever? Anybody know? But again, I am just happy that the bag is now clean and can be carried. It was yucky filthy, so I am so thankful that it is now in a usable state. I will try to post pix, I'm not so good at this.
> 
> All in all, I am happy with the service and the price I paid. They sent the bag thru fed ex last Friday and I got it today (Monday). It was in a chanel box but I forgot to ask for a dustbag. Can you ask for that? I wish I had asked. Oh well. At least it was in a box. So, I hope my story helps other Canadians out there .
> 
> I also must add that this is bag is almost 20 yrs old, so for it to look like this is just unreal. I'm so happy .


\
That is amazing news!  I am happy for you that they were able to breath new life into this bag!  It looks amazing!  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## heartfelt

JODES83 said:


> I've got a vintage black lambskin XL maxi and the screws that hold the interlocking cc's together with the back of the twist lock unscrewed, came off and my cc's etc fell off my bag. Has this happened to anyone, how do I get new screws as I lost em when they fell out.




The same thing happened to me with my vintage maxi xl. I brought it to Chanel at the Wynn in Las Vegas. They were AMAZING. 

One of the screws on the back of the cc lock had come off, and I asked them if they could replace it. I also had some loose 'o' rings (the o rings that are attached to the opening of each strap), but I didn't ask them to fix it. They sent it off to be fixed and overnighted it to my house in CA. When it came back to me, the cc lock was fixed, the o rings were reinforced, and they replaced the chain for me! The lovely SA wrote me a card and called me to let me know that she noticed that the chain looked a bit tarnished and decided to go ahead and change that out for me. They didn't charge me a thing. Not even for shipping.


----------



## mjk8283

I am thinking about doing complete refurnishing my Chanel bag as well. Does anyone have experience in Tyson's Corner Chanel store? 
Thank you.


----------



## jesscat

Does anyone know if there's been a change in the prices for refurbishment since the prices listed below? Thanks!



amyamoure said:


>


----------



## shinymagpie

scheron77 said:


> So, I received my bag from Chanel Calgary today. I was told my bag was refurbished in Vancouver not Paris. Initially I was told Vancouver cannot do it so they had to send it to Paris, but apparently the bag came from Vancouver last week not Paris. It was another SA that called me last week, not the same person, so I didn't ask too many questions, I was just happy my bag is clean and will be shipped back to me.
> 
> They did an amazing job cleaning the bag and fixing the loose stitching. Too bad I didn't think of taking a pic before bringing it to them. But it was very dirty. The bag looked like it was gray, not light blue. Now the bag is clean and looks more like blue. Although, it does not look very 'light blue'. It was not redyed. I didn't ask for it to be redyed, I thought it was part of 'total refurb'. But I am okay with that. For me, it's better to keep it's original color. The lambskin still feels soft, but I noticed the leather is now very dry. Will the leather release any oil? Or will the bag remain dry forever? Anybody know? But again, I am just happy that the bag is now clean and can be carried. It was yucky filthy, so I am so thankful that it is now in a usable state. I will try to post pix, I'm not so good at this.
> 
> All in all, I am happy with the service and the price I paid. They sent the bag thru fed ex last Friday and I got it today (Monday). It was in a chanel box but I forgot to ask for a dustbag. Can you ask for that? I wish I had asked. Oh well. At least it was in a box. So, I hope my story helps other Canadians out there .
> 
> I also must add that this is bag is almost 20 yrs old, so for it to look like this is just unreal. I'm so happy .



What a beautiful color. It looks great. Congratulations.


----------



## LVLV

Hi ladies 
Could you recommend any store in Europe for refurbishing my chanel??


----------



## mommylawyer

Hi there! Since everyone here has had some experience with a Chanel bag that needed to be repaired or refurbished, I was hoping you could help me with a question I have regarding the Chanel hardware. I would like to purchase my first Chanel bag this summer, but have been having trouble finding a bag that fits my needs. I love the silver hardware--that is my preference. However, I found a flap bag at Neimans from Chanel's Fall line that is absolutely perfect for me, and it has the most beautiful matte gold hardware. My only concern is that I've had issues with gold hardware on two bags (Banana Republic and Coach) that sort of tarnished over time. I've never had that issue with any silver hardware. Of course, Banana Republic and Coach are not Chanel, and I expect that the quality would be drastically different. But, I would love some confirmation, if possible. So, here's my question(s): Is the silver hardware more long-lasting than gold? Does anyone have any experience with either the silver or the gold tarnishing? I would appreciate any comments. Thanks in advance!


----------



## habanerita

Since the gold hardware from Chanel is no longer gold plated, whether matte or shiny, it might be too soon since this change took place, to know if the new, unplated gold hardware is going to tarnish or not.  However, Chanel should replace it in the future should it tarnish, for a price, if the bag is older than 1 year.  I would tell you to purchase the one you really love knowing that you may need to have it replaced in the future.







mommylawyer said:


> Hi there! Since everyone here has had some experience with a Chanel bag that needed to be repaired or refurbished, I was hoping you could help me with a question I have regarding the Chanel hardware. I would like to purchase my first Chanel bag this summer, but have been having trouble finding a bag that fits my needs. I love the silver hardware--that is my preference. However, I found a flap bag at Neimans from Chanel's Fall line that is absolutely perfect for me, and it has the most beautiful matte gold hardware. My only concern is that I've had issues with gold hardware on two bags (Banana Republic and Coach) that sort of tarnished over time. I've never had that issue with any silver hardware. Of course, Banana Republic and Coach are not Chanel, and I expect that the quality would be drastically different. But, I would love some confirmation, if possible. So, here's my question(s): Is the silver hardware more long-lasting than gold? Does anyone have any experience with either the silver or the gold tarnishing? I would appreciate any comments. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mommylawyer

habanerita said:


> Since the gold hardware from Chanel is no longer gold plated, whether matte or shiny, it might be too soon since this change took place, to know if the new, unplated gold hardware is going to tarnish or not.  However, Chanel should replace it in the future should it tarnish, for a price, if the bag is older than 1 year.  I would tell you to purchase the one you really love knowing that you may need to have it replaced in the future.



Thank you for the response. It's good to know that the Chanel hardware is no longer plated. I had some issues with scratches on my Prada hardware, and I was told that it could not be refurbished because it was gold-plated. Very disappointing.


----------



## love2sh0p

I purchased my handbag at a Saks but I live much closer to a Chanel boutique. Any chance I could take it there for a cleaning? Also, How much does it cost at each/does it cost the same?How long until I get it back? Thanks

TIA


----------



## MayBabe

Hi all,

My questions might be silly, but I am just wondering if any of you had experience with Chanel bourique repair your vintage or old Chanel bags. if the conors of the bag are scratched, would a visit to Chanel boutique fix the problem? I know it can be a silly questions, anyways, I attached 2 photos I found online to show what I am talking about. 
Thanks


----------



## kiwicallie

Do they get out color transfer(black color) off light pink patent bags? I love my baby and don't want to loose it for a week even, but if it would actually work.....


----------



## hanana

They can definitely touch up the paint loss and it will look a lot better after you get it repaired.  I've had this done on several of my bags as I own mostly vintage Chanel bags.    



MayBabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My questions might be silly, but I am just wondering if any of you had experience with Chanel bourique repair your vintage or old Chanel bags. if the conors of the bag are scratched, would a visit to Chanel boutique fix the problem? I know it can be a silly questions, anyways, I attached 2 photos I found online to show what I am talking about.
> Thanks


----------



## hanana

A Chanel boutique should take the bag for repair regardless of where it was purchased.  I believe exterior leather refinishing is $110 plus tax.  6-8 weeks to get it back.



love2sh0p said:


> I purchased my handbag at a Saks but I live much closer to a Chanel boutique. Any chance I could take it there for a cleaning? Also, How much does it cost at each/does it cost the same?How long until I get it back? Thanks
> 
> TIA


----------



## shinymagpie

hanana said:


> They can definitely touch up the paint loss and it will look a lot better after you get it repaired.  I've had this done on several of my bags as I own mostly vintage Chanel bags.



Hi. Have you had a wallet done at all? If so, how much was it & did they do a full refurb or not?


----------



## MayBabe

hanana said:


> They can definitely touch up the paint loss and it will look a lot better after you get it repaired. I've had this done on several of my bags as I own mostly vintage Chanel bags.


 

Thanks for letting me know This is great news, as I much prefer the vintage chanels as well Thanks again


----------



## hanana

You're welcome!  I have had a really good experience with Chanel repairs and I hope you do too.



MayBabe said:


> Thanks for letting me know This is great news, as I much prefer the vintage chanels as well Thanks again


----------



## hanana

I've never had a wallet done, although I have taken in a clutch for repair.  It was the same price as repairing a bag.  

OK, did a bit of research and to repair small leather goods is $55.  Not sure if a wallet counts as a small leather good though... maybe depends on size?



shinymagpie said:


> Hi. Have you had a wallet done at all? If so, how much was it & did they do a full refurb or not?


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Here is the price list again for those who need it:


----------



## MayBabe

Chi town Chanel said:


> Here is the price list again for those who need it:


 
Thanks, this is really good info! Thank you so much 
When I went into the Dublin boutique, I was told all the repair or work will be doen in Paris, it will need to be sent over, takes about 2-3 months.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

MayBabe said:


> Thanks, this is really good info! Thank you so much
> When I went into the Dublin boutique, I was told all the repair or work will be doen in Paris, it will need to be sent over, takes about 2-3 months.



You are welcome!!!  I keep posting the price list and it keeps getting lost and hidden within other threads.  I just started a new thread with the list in the first post and some other tips. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/price-list-for-chanel-repair-refurbishment-spa-service-698989.html

Hopefully more people will see the list and get their questions answered!


----------



## shinymagpie

hanana said:


> I've never had a wallet done, although I have taken in a clutch for repair.  It was the same price as repairing a bag.
> 
> OK, did a bit of research and to repair small leather goods is $55.  Not sure if a wallet counts as a small leather good though... maybe depends on size?



Thanks for that. I had my husband's wallet relined in Japan and it cost me about the equivalent of US$120 to have it done, although some of their other minor repairs to my vintage jewellery & sunnies have been incredibly inexpensive. 

Chanel Japan also do not do any recoloring, so for those kind of repairs, I have so far sent one item to the USA for repair.  I'd been considering sending a couple of my wallets over there for recoloring and relining.



Chi town Chanel said:


> You are welcome!!!  I keep posting the price list and it keeps getting lost and hidden within other threads.  I just started a new thread with the list in the first post and some other tips.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/price-list-for-chanel-repair-refurbishment-spa-service-698989.html
> 
> Hopefully more people will see the list and get their questions answered!



When I sent an item to the USA, I found that CHANEL always use FEDEX for transport. So while CHANEL provided documentation clearly showing the item was a repair and a return of my goods, FEDEX billed me customs duty on the declared value! Just something to know.  But it was not enough to stop me wanting to send items overseas for repair.


----------



## Kiss3s

I am thinking of sending my vintage bag for refurbishing at the Chanel boutique, but since I don't have the original box anymore, do they send back the bag after refurbishing in a Chanel box or a regular box?


----------



## shinymagpie

Kiss3s said:


> I am thinking of sending my vintage bag for refurbishing at the Chanel boutique, but since I don't have the original box anymore, do they send back the bag after refurbishing in a Chanel box or a regular box?



My vintage bag came back wrapped beautifully in Chanel paper and in the current style of Chanel box. It was lovely.


----------



## Kiss3s

shinymagpie said:


> My vintage bag came back wrapped beautifully in Chanel paper and in the current style of Chanel box. It was lovely.



That's nice! Thanks hun!


----------



## mytwocents

Does anyone have experience with a scratch? Are they able to take out a small nail scratch on a quilt of the leather?
Thanks!


----------



## Kiss3s

mytwocents said:


> Does anyone have experience with a scratch? Are they able to take out a small nail scratch on a quilt of the leather?
> Thanks!


 
For lambskin, just the natural oils from our fingers takes away the surface scratch if you rub it gently for a few minutes. There are also good products from lovinmybags.com but if the scratch is deep enough that it penetrated the underlying leather, you might want to take it to your Chanel boutique for repair. HTH, Good luck!


----------



## sumita

I am so upset! I gave my brand new reissue for repair due to 2 small stitches that came undone after 2 uses. I gave the bag on June 7 and got a call today saying the bag came back BUT Chanel repaired one stitch and did not do the other! How does that happen? They had the bag for 3 months to repair 2 small stitches and only repaired 1? Unbelievable! They have to send the bag back to Chanel. So frustrating.....


----------



## mystacee

Question: I am definitely thinking about refurbishing this vintage mini. However I want to replace the hardware to silver. Is this possible since it is originally gold?


----------



## H.C.

I was wondering if anyone had experience with refurbishing a silver metallic WOC.  There is slight wearing away at the pocket edge, where it rubs against your side.  It still looks fantastic but it's starting to bother me a bit.


----------



## Guy helping GF

Hi! 
I'm very new to this and am hoping to get some help! My GF has had a screw fallen out from her GST and already paid over £120 to have it replaced! It's fallen out again and she isn't in a position to get it replaced at the mo, so I'm hoping to find somewhere that I can pick up a screw from for this bag, to repair it as a surprise! 
Thanks


----------



## loubou7

I was just wondering, with something like this bag http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/33061746...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_562wt_1091, would there be any way to restore the leather on the corners of that bag?

Thanks


----------



## Poikilocyte

Sounds like there are a lot of mixed opinions about the repair services at Chanel. 

I've had an interesting thought...I wonder if they would replace the hardware on a bag in the opposite colour e.g. if the bag originally had silver hardware, would they be willing to change it to gold hardware? I don't see why they wouldn't be able to do it, seeing as they remove all the hardware and replace it completely with new hardware. 

I suppose a problem would be that perhaps the serial number would no longer match the description of the bag, but if the owner was never planning on selling the item in future and therefore wouldn't need authentication.


----------



## viciel

I'd sent a bag to Chicago Chanel boutique for repairs - loose stitching.  They had initially told me that the bag would be sent to Paris and it would take up to 6 weeks before it gets back.  1.5 - 2 weeks later I received a phone call telling me their in-house seamstress was able to do the repairs and the bag was on its way to me - I was pleasantly surprised with the quick turnaround and very happy with the repair - couldn't tell there was ever any issues.


----------



## Jelly Belly

What a bummer, Chanel Toronto won't take out the stains from my beige vintage flap.  They told my BF that they only do "repairs" and not refurbish.  
This makes me wonder if this is an excuse or what kind of "repairs" do they actually do?  

What do you guys think?  Should I just take it to a local repairs shop or take it to the Chanel at the Wynn when I'm in Vegas at the end of November?
Thoughts?


----------



## shinymagpie

Jelly Belly said:


> What a bummer, Chanel Toronto won't take out the stains from my beige vintage flap.  They told my BF that they only do "repairs" and not refurbish.
> This makes me wonder if this is an excuse or what kind of "repairs" do they actually do?
> 
> What do you guys think?  Should I just take it to a local repairs shop or take it to the Chanel at the Wynn when I'm in Vegas at the end of November?
> Thoughts?



Take it to Chanel in the USA. It's only a month from now. Don't take a risk that someone else will know what to do with it. Plus they have flat rates for services in the USA.


----------



## Jelly Belly

shinymagpie said:


> Take it to Chanel in the USA. It's only a month from now. Don't take a risk that someone else will know what to do with it. Plus they have flat rates for services in the USA.



Thanks shinymagpie!  I will do that and update here!


----------



## shackie

I ask for refurbish knowing it wud b about 300 still wanted refurbish. Got it back 3 months later was not refurbished just cleaned and flap had a crinkle in it. Any way they charged me 50 cuz they had it so long. But 4 sure wid send to Chanel for repair to keep it's quality. Good luck


----------



## nellia

Hello,
I have diagonal stitch Chanel bag with very large CC on front of the bag
I never used this bag so it is practically new.
I did notice couple scratches on CC. Brought it ti New York Chanel, the took bag in and told me that CC will be replaced. 6 week later i receive call that bag is ready. When i cane to the store to pickup the bag i was told that
they don't have this CC anymore( the bag is 2010 collection) and they just buffer CC but couldn't take scratches out. Now CC not only scratch but also
very tarnish. Any advises how i can take tarnish out and what i can do about this
Thanks


----------



## Reneerenee

Why did my twist lock come off?   Never wore the bag


----------



## yorkies

Does anyone know if Chanel would be able to fix my bag -the exterior is great but the interior lining (leather) is peeling. It's a vintage bag. I called them and I would have to bring it in for them to check and if it's repairable it would take up to 6 months to get it back (sending in Paris)


----------



## ladysarah

yorkies said:


> Does anyone know if Chanel would be able to fix my bag -the exterior is great but the interior lining (leather) is peeling. It's a vintage bag. I called them and I would have to bring it in for them to check and if it's repairable it would take up to 6 months to get it back (sending in Paris)



I would take it to them - if I were you. Post some photos for us to see...


----------



## shinymagpie

yorkies said:


> Does anyone know if Chanel would be able to fix my bag -the exterior is great but the interior lining (leather) is peeling. It's a vintage bag. I called them and I would have to bring it in for them to check and if it's repairable it would take up to 6 months to get it back (sending in Paris)



I'm quite sure someone had a full lining repair done by Chanel in the last year or so, who had posted here. I have seen fully relined bags in Japan - they look good.


----------



## DivaCrat09

Just purchased a vintage Jumbo XL and the part where the leather in the chains come together has some loose threads. Does anyone know how much a repair like that would cost if I took it to Chanel?

Anyone had any experience with Chanel boutique in Tyson's Corner, VA? Thanks.


----------



## chicNclassy

DivaCrat09 said:


> Just purchased a vintage Jumbo XL and the part where the leather in the chains come together has some loose threads. Does anyone know how much a repair like that would cost if I took it to Chanel?
> 
> Anyone had any experience with Chanel boutique in Tyson's Corner, VA? Thanks.


----------



## DivaCrat09

chicNclassy said:


>




Thanks for the info!


----------



## femmefatal100

Hi everyone!  I am new to this forum so please bear with me if I didn't post this in the right place.

I have a suede pink chanel purse with fur on the inside of the bag.  I was wondering if anyone knows that it is possible for it to be dyed into another color?  the reason being is that i keep on trying to clean the bag as since its light pink it gets dirty easily.  And when its dirty i can't use it.. but the cleaning ruins the material.  so does anyone know if it is possible at all to dye the bag into another color?

Thank you!!!  

Helene


----------



## annphan

Hello,
I have a milky color Chanel shopper tote in patent leather. The chain is broken and I can't find it . Do you think Chanel spa will accept to replace the whole chain for me?
Basically I have the body of the bag but no strap, no handle to carry.
I saw the price list and there is the option of replace leather chain, but I am not sure if they would do the whole thing for me.
Please help ,

Thank you


----------



## femmefatal100

This is just what I needed thx!


----------



## Lilo484

I just got a vintage Chanel that has serial number #5457262. Does any of you ladies know what year this bag was made in?

As well, the hardware and chain are a little dull. I would like to get them replaced. Has any of you done this and how did it turn out? I would also like to know the how much this service is going for.

I would love to hear from you ladies soon!

Thanks a bunch in advance!

Cheers,

Lilo


----------



## viciel

Lilo484 said:


> I just got a vintage Chanel that has serial number #5457262. Does any of you ladies know what year this bag was made in?
> 
> As well, the hardware and chain are a little dull. I would like to get them replaced. Has any of you done this and how did it turn out? I would also like to know the how much this service is going for.
> 
> I would love to hear from you ladies soon!
> 
> Thanks a bunch in advance!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Lilo



The late 90s....like 98/99.


----------



## sweet_chanel

Hi! I got questions on chanel repairs and hoping that the ladies here can help me with =).  

Well, I got some problem with the turnlock on my lambskin chanel bag and planning to get it repaired at the chanel store.  So the SA at the store told me that they have to send the bag to Paris and got it fixed there which will take 6 - 9 months! So my questions are:

Is it normal to take 6 - 9 months for a bag to be repaired?  FYI I live in Jakarta, Indonesia, so maybe this got to do with the long time needed to repair it

Do they give you like a guarantee or something (like a receipt or document or anything..) that sort of guarantee your bag to (at least) not got lost or back in a worse condition?

I am just so nervous sending my bag away for 9 months.  I really appreciate any answer you ladies can give =)


----------



## Lilo484

chriseve said:


> The late 90s....like 98/99.



Thanks a bunch, Chriseve! 

I have no idea how to read the serial numbers. Could you be kind enough to teach me how? Like what year serial numbers start with what and when Chanel started using the hologram.

Thank you very much for your time! You ladies here are so kind...

Regards,

Lilo


----------



## MahoganyQT

Lilo484 said:
			
		

> Thanks a bunch, Chriseve!
> 
> I have no idea how to read the serial numbers. Could you be kind enough to teach me how? Like what year serial numbers start with what and when Chanel started using the hologram.
> 
> Thank you very much for your time! You ladies here are so kind...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Lilo



Yoogi's closet has a listing of serial numbers by year on there site. I think it's in the designer reference section.


----------



## viciel

Lilo484 said:


> Thanks a bunch, Chriseve!
> 
> I have no idea how to read the serial numbers. Could you be kind enough to teach me how? Like what year serial numbers start with what and when Chanel started using the hologram.
> 
> Thank you very much for your time! You ladies here are so kind...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Lilo



You just sort of go backwards..

14 / 15 - 2011, 2012
13 - 2009, 2010
12 - 2008, 2009
11 - 2007, 2008
10 - 2005, 2006
9 - 2004, 2005
8 - 2003, 2004
7 - 2002, 2003
6 - 2000, 2001
5 - 1998, 1999
.
.
.
I'm sure there's some overlaps...


----------



## lil-lux

I had my goldtone necklace which I bought from the Woodbury Commons a few years ago, replated in July last year.  The CC had lost its plating so I sent it in and received it 2 months later.  To my surprise, they did not charge me for it?! I think it would have been $90 or so for it, but they had scratched the price out?  The SA looked surprised to see that as well, but I was quite happy! Must be that they thought it was a defect.  I did notice though that the tiny CC that were etched onto the main CC were not really visible anymore since they just replated the entire necklace.  I also found that the clasp was difficult to open/close - but how could I complain?!


----------



## LUVLVBAGS

Hi,  I just purchased this GST and noticed their is a crack or cut in the leather,  please advise if Chanel will be able to fix the crack leather and how much it may be.    Please see photo below.  Thanks,

http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk147/staing168/BeigeChanel006.jpg


----------



## greenshanks

Hi everyone, I have a gorgeous Chanel 2.55 flap bag in black jersey fabric, which I find really practical. I really love it as I can dress it up or down. I feel I can use it without worrying about the slightest mark; its a really super user-friendly Chanel bag. 
 The problem I have is the chain strap is only about 17 long, 8 ½ doubled. I would use it far more if I could have a longer strap fitted. I could then wear it across the body or on the shoulder when doubled. Does anyone know where I can have this done in the UK, preferably online? It must be such a simple thing to do; if I had a longer chain I could even do it myself!
 Thanks


----------



## Lilo484

chriseve said:


> You just sort of go backwards..
> 
> 14 / 15 - 2011, 2012
> 13 - 2009, 2010
> 12 - 2008, 2009
> 11 - 2007, 2008
> 10 - 2005, 2006
> 9 - 2004, 2005
> 8 - 2003, 2004
> 7 - 2002, 2003
> 6 - 2000, 2001
> 5 - 1998, 1999
> .
> .
> .
> I'm sure there's some overlaps...



Thanks so much for your time!! I'm gonna note this down my notebook!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I just received my vintage lambskin flap back from San Francisco Chanel boutique after a repair.  They relined the inner pockets which had gotten sticky and unusable.  $110 plus shipping.  It took 5 weeks ( they initially quoted 4-6 months).  The repair is well done, and they didn't mess up the pristine exterior.  I was bummed that they didn't send it back with a new dust bag or box, though.  Other people have apparently received these with their repaired bags.  Maybe I should have asked.


----------



## shinymagpie

Karenaellen said:


> I just received my vintage lambskin flap back from San Francisco Chanel boutique after a repair.  They relined the inner pockets which had gotten sticky and unusable.  $110 plus shipping.  It took 5 weeks ( they initially quoted 4-6 months).  The repair is well done, and they didn't mess up the pristine exterior.  I was bummed that they didn't send it back with a new dust bag or box, though.  Other people have apparently received these with their repaired bags.  Maybe I should have asked.



Thanks for the update! Sounds like a good outcome. They only give out modern boxes when they have them. You were just unlucky I guess. But your bag sounds good.


----------



## chicnsavvy

Hi! I have noticed that a stitch was coming off from my bag (black, caviar flap) and the hardware came off as well (not the turn lock itself but the hardware plate). I purchased it in January 2011 at the Chanel Boutique at  Holt Renfrew in Vancouver. Does any one know if the store can do something about it ? I don't think i should have to pay a fee for this since the bag is not even a year old. thoughts?


----------



## Jeeog57xx

Help anyone know how to care for and remove yellow stains! Its been stored away no idea how they have appeared? Happen to anyone else with a Chanel canvas bag????- Thanks 

 Any suggestions for cleaning??


----------



## lovesbmw

I would let the chanel experts look at this and let them clean it.


----------



## smiley

lovesbmw said:


> I would let the chanel experts look at this and let them clean it.


 
Agreed! They do a great job.


----------



## Sunnyday23

If you buy a bag that's preowned, will the Chanel boutique or a department store boutique fix it?  I realize I would have to pay for the bag to be fixed but was wondering if it would even be accepted for repair since its preowned and I didn't purchase it from them.


----------



## Sunnyday23

If anyone knows this, it would really help me out. I'm trying to make a decision on purchasing a pre owned bag.  Unfortunately, the bag is not a deal and if I can't get it cleaned up or fixed in the future, if necessary, then I'm going to skip this purchase.


----------



## chicNclassy

Sunnyday23 said:


> If you buy a bag that's preowned, will the Chanel boutique or a department store boutique fix it?  I realize I would have to pay for the bag to be fixed but was wondering if it would even be accepted for repair since its preowned and I didn't purchase it from them.



As long as it is authentic, they will. Just don't tell them that you bought it preowned from someone else. They don't ask you anyways, so just don't bring it up. Take it to a boutique and tell them that you would like to refurbish or repair your handbag. HTH!


----------



## Sunnyday23

chicNclassy said:
			
		

> As long as it is authentic, they will. Just don't tell them that you bought it preowned from someone else. They don't ask you anyways, so just don't bring it up. Take it to a boutique and tell them that you would like to refurbish or repair your handbag. HTH!



Thank you!


----------



## shinymagpie

I have taken a 40-50 year old scratched to bits Chanel to the boutique for fixing - there is no earthly way that I could have been the original owner. As mentioned, the focus is on the item, not the person holding it. I had that one done in the USA - they have a flat rate full refurbishment there.  If you are in the USA and have it refurbished, I recommend the comprehensive repair, don't just select bits, because the rest of it will be out of keeping with the bits you tried to save money on.


----------



## Sunnyday23

shinymagpie said:
			
		

> I have taken a 40-50 year old scratched to bits Chanel to the boutique for fixing - there is no earthly way that I could have been the original owner. As mentioned, the focus is on the item, not the person holding it. I had that one done in the USA - they have a flat rate full refurbishment there.  If you are in the USA and have it refurbished, I recommend the comprehensive repair, don't just select bits, because the rest of it will be out of keeping with the bits you tried to save money on.



That's good to know for the future. Thanks!

The bag I am/was considering is only a few years old. Its in good condition except for some chipping on the gold of the CCs. To be honest, I think I'm going to skip this one. As much as I like it, I think they are charging too close to retail to buy it used.


----------



## Ashire

Hi dears, trying my chance at asking u girls if any of you have experienced stains on patent Chanel leather? I live in humid Singapore and there seem to be stains which make certain areas of my black patent got not glossy anymore. Ya reckon if the peeps at Chanel refurbish leather. . I wish they have bag spa or something like Hermes,...


----------



## chicNclassy

Sunnyday23 said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome!



Ashire said:


> Hi dears, trying my chance at asking u girls if any of you have experienced stains on patent Chanel leather? I live in humid Singapore and there seem to be stains which make certain areas of my black patent got not glossy anymore. Ya reckon if the peeps at Chanel refurbish leather. . I wish they have bag spa or something like Hermes,...



Patent leather is hard to clean/refurbish...So I don't know if you will get the results that you are hoping for. But it never hurts to try!


----------



## vyology

I recently bought a vintage (1994) maxi flap and the one of the rings attached to the flap that the chain goes through is loose.  I was told the rings are held together with tiny screws.  Has anyone ever have this happen to their bag?  I wonder what the repair cost would be.


----------



## kisenian

vyology said:


> I recently bought a vintage (1994) maxi flap and the one of the rings attached to the flap that the chain goes through is loose.  I was told the rings are held together with tiny screws.  Has anyone ever have this happen to their bag?  I wonder what the repair cost would be.



This is normal and happens to mine too. The rings have grooves and you can actually fit and screw them back yourself. My guess is the bag has been cleaned and the cleaner took off the hardware. HTH!


----------



## yinnie

Those loops are loose on my vintage jumbo too. I just push the grooves back in myself.


----------



## Angelique84

shinymagpie said:


> I'd be interested to know how much they quote, in general terms.



For mine, it was free! So happy!


----------



## CPA

I have a GST that I like to change to grommets to the new one.  Does anyone know if chanel would do that and the price to change the four gromets?


----------



## sassification

I need to fix a small part of a vintage lambskin that has leather peeled off and spilt like 1.5cm 

Any idea if Chanel Singapore can help  and the cost? Thanks!!


----------



## tonton24

sassification said:


> I need to fix a small part of a vintage lambskin that has leather peeled off and spilt like 1.5cm
> 
> Any idea if Chanel Singapore can help  and the cost? Thanks!!


Hi I don't know where to post this it's the only topic that is close to my concern /problem, I just bought my first classic jumbo ghw last Christmas and I noticed just today that there is a big scratch in the middle of the logo inside the flap. Is there anything I can do with this? And also I noticed that in the front near the lock there is a little portion that the color is fading because I can see the burgundy color that is coming out. Please help. I know that I might have scratch it. But is there anything I can do with this. Thank you


----------



## sassification

tonton24 said:


> Hi I don't know where to post this it's the only topic that is close to my concern /problem, I just bought my first classic jumbo ghw last Christmas and I noticed just today that there is a big scratch in the middle of the logo inside the flap. Is there anything I can do with this? And also I noticed that in the front near the lock there is a little portion that the color is fading because I can see the burgundy color that is coming out. Please help. I know that I might have scratch it. But is there anything I can do with this. Thank you


 
i'd bring it down to Chanel stores for their assessment on whether they can fix this for u! i have left my bag with chanel store - the repair team will get back to me with a quote, or if they can fix my issue - i am praying so!! 

if CHanel singapore will not repair it, do you ladies know if i can write to chanel USA to ask for help?


----------



## Lana!

Does anyone have experience with an European refurbisher? 

Thank you!


----------



## vyology

Those rings are called grommets, I learned. I took my jumbo maxi to the Chanel spa for repair. The cost of repair I was told is $30. Very reasonable! The wait time is kinda ridiculous though, 6-8 weeks.


----------



## SequinCinders

i havent had this happen but i did have a pair of chanel sunglasses that needed repair and the chanel boutique were so helpful, if you take it in to them I am sure they will do their best to fix it at a reasonable price! good luck x


----------



## bagerrific

vyology said:


> Those rings are called grommets, I learned. I took my jumbo maxi to the Chanel spa for repair. The cost of repair I was told is $30. Very reasonable! The wait time is kinda ridiculous though, 6-8 weeks.


 
Did they tell you why the "grommets" become loose and what can be done to avoid the problem? I've been having the same problem and I just put them back myself. The problem is recurring though, especially when I try to adjust the strap from short to long and vice versa.  I am wondering if it is better for Chanel to do it so that it won't get "loose" again immediately.


----------



## vyology

I tried pushing them together too but they would come apart again as soon as I moved the chain. Someone told me that those grommets are held together by tiny screws. If the screws fall out, the grommets become loose and separate. You should take it in, that is if you can part with your Chanel for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## joansie

i had this happen on my GST ~ there r tiny screws that hold the large rings together that loop the bag to the chain ~ Chanel 57th St was kind enough to mail me the screws ~ i've heard this from other gals here...


----------



## Xenia_

So sorry for your flap!
I hope everything turns out ok for you!


----------



## hotloon

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Can anyone share their experience with sending bags to Chanel boutiques for cleaning/refurbishing?  I  recently bought a lambskin vintage XL flap and would like to have it serviced.  I know there have been other threads about this but since the search button is out, I couldn't find it.  Thanks in advance for all your input!


If I have a bag with silver hardware, can I ask them to change it to gold hardware?
Just curious


----------



## audmed

hotloon so funny you just asked that question bc i was wondering the same. My issue is the reverse though gold but prefer silver!!


----------



## sassification

I just found a local leather care specialist (family business for yrs)! He does local pickup at orchard area in Singapore - trying out his services with my prada vintage bag! If good, will let him work on my Chanel vintage!


----------



## BagLover79

Hi ladies. Will the Chanel boutique refurbish a bag that had the lining already redone ? The reason I ask is because the hologram sticker is no longer on the lining. Thanks


----------



## Frivole88

hello ladies! i would like to know how much does it cost for re-dyeing a black lambskin maxi flap. and were the results good? TIA


----------



## sassification

sassification said:
			
		

> I just found a local leather care specialist (family business for yrs)! He does local pickup at orchard area in Singapore - trying out his services with my prada vintage bag! If good, will let him work on my Chanel vintage!









Just wanted to share, my 3 months old Chanel soft calfskin after clean and protect treatment!


----------



## Baby Boo

i have asilver reisssue mettalic walelt in sivler i want to dye it balck as its color is fading and going balck from all the use.. do you think it could be dyed?


----------



## shinymagpie

BagLover79 said:


> Hi ladies. Will the Chanel boutique refurbish a bag that had the lining already redone ? The reason I ask is because the hologram sticker is no longer on the lining. Thanks



If it was relined by Chanel, then they would have removed the serial number. (They don't replace a serial number. Japan Chanel used to reposition serial numbers, but I don't know if they still do that. ) Chanel are well able to recognise their own products, so assuming it is original, and that they did the repairs last time, there really should not be any problem.


----------



## BagLover79

shinymagpie said:


> If it was relined by Chanel, then they would have removed the serial number. (They don't replace a serial number. Japan Chanel used to reposition serial numbers, but I don't know if they still do that. ) Chanel are well able to recognise their own products, so assuming it is original, and that they did the repairs last time, there really should not be any problem.


 
Thank you for responding shinymagpie.  I took it in yesterday to the Chanel Boutique and the SA was a little apprehensive because it didn't have the serial number, but she took it because I guess she was able to see that it was 100% authentic.  I also got the bag authenticated in the authentication thread so I was confident of it's authenticity. It will take 3 months to get it back but I think it wil be well worth the wait.  I paid about $1250 for a vertical jumbo maxi that needs a little work on it and considering the costs of those on ebay that are in a good condition, I think I think I got a great deal.  Thanks again!


----------



## shinymagpie

BagLover79 said:


> Thank you for responding shinymagpie.  I took it in yesterday to the Chanel Boutique and the SA was a little apprehensive because it didn't have the serial number, but she took it because I guess she was able to see that it was 100% authentic.  I also got the bag authenticated in the authentication thread so I was confident of it's authenticity. It will take 3 months to get it back but I think it wil be well worth the wait.  I paid about $1250 for a vertical jumbo maxi that needs a little work on it and considering the costs of those on ebay that are in a good condition, I think I think I got a great deal.  Thanks again!



I do hope you have kept yourself some before photos to compare with the after photos. It's a nice thing to keep as a momento. These bags were made to last a long time and I think that it's good that they can always be worked on, no matter how old.


----------



## vyology

Got my Chanel back after about 4 weeks. The grommet was repaired for $30. Very reasonable!!


----------



## Guccilim

sassification said:


> Just wanted to share, my 3 months old Chanel soft calfskin after clean and protect treatment!


 Love your wallet!


----------



## sassification

Guccilim said:
			
		

> Love your wallet!



Aww thanks dear! It's soft so high maintenance.. Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## FifiC

Does anyone know anywhere in London that would refurbish a faded and scratched brown lambskin Chanel bag?  Thanks


----------



## ladysarah

FifiC said:


> Does anyone know anywhere in London that would refurbish a faded and scratched brown lambskin Chanel bag?  Thanks



Have you taken it the boutique? They should help you there.


----------



## blairxoxo

hot oil spilled on my red mini at a restaurant. (black stains all over the back of the bag) 
i took it to the Chanel Store in Soho, NY.

They redyed the whole bag for me and it looks brand new again!  $140 and it took 8 weeks...


----------



## shuzbabe

sassification said:
			
		

> Aww thanks dear! It's soft so high maintenance.. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Hi I just bought this same wallet in a different style, can you tell me why the material is so high maintenance? Does it get dirty or scratch easily? Can you also tell where you got yours cause i bought mine from Chanel boutique in taiwan and a lot people been asking me about where to buy this black on black wallet. TIA


----------



## Babyb33

FifiC said:
			
		

> Does anyone know anywhere in London that would refurbish a faded and scratched brown lambskin Chanel bag?  Thanks



A store called classic shoes may do it.


----------



## ATS2828

I hope you girls will be able to give me advice.
My friend recently purchased a Carviar Jumbo for me in December, I just received it a few weeks ago and have not used it, and I know she hasn't touched it but when I took the bag out and inspected it closely, I found there were some stains inside the bag...I can't tell what kind of stains it is, it almost look like mud to me. I called Chanel last week and the first thing the sales told me was that they do not do cleaning and the repair service they offer is only for hardware, but reading through the thread here I learned that a lot of you have had your bags cleaned. I ended up leaving a message at the repair department anyway and finally someone did call me back and spoke to me today. He told me to bring the bag to him and show him, but he is only asking me to do so coz he doesn't feel it's fair to say no to me over the phone without him looking at the bag, but he said 99% he knows he won't be able to do anything about it coz they are not able to get rid of stains...is that true anyone? I also told him I didn't receive a dust bag with the purchase and he didn't believe me, he said that is impossible....has anyone else experienced this before?


----------



## FifiC

Babyb33 said:
			
		

> A store called classic shoes may do it.



Thank you


----------



## annieholly27

I have had my GST for 3 years now, and it has "sagged" quite a lot which makes me very sad! I find I do not use it as much as I would like for fear of it sagging evern more! Do you think sending it in for a refurb would do much help?! Thanks!! x


----------



## ladysarah

annieholly27 said:


> I have had my GST for 3 years now, and it has "sagged" quite a lot which makes me very sad! I find I do not use it as much as I would like for fear of it sagging evern more! Do you think sending it in for a refurb would do much help?! Thanks!! x



I don't know - but is worth taking it the boutique (not the concessions) and ask to speak to the specialist. They are very helpful!  keep us posted.


----------



## LARuk

Lana! said:


> Does anyone have experience with an European refurbisher?
> 
> Thank you!



I brought a bag into the Chanel store on Old Bond Street (London) for a repair and had no problems. The stitches attaching the 2 flaps were lose and they were able to repair it in house, free of charge. I had it back in about a week. When I lived in the US they told me I would have to pay a charge and it would take a couple of months! Crazy!


----------



## yinnie

I bought a pair of Chanel flats a year ago which I wear everywhere... so sad to find yday that the logo button on my right shoe fell off and is no where to be found! 

They are seasonal style, so does anyone know if they can replace the missing logo button? 

I am taking it in to the store today and ask, and will also email my SA but just wanting to see if anyone has had similar experience... 

Expensive pair of shoes to only last one yr if it can't be replaced


----------



## YEANETT

sassification said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share, my 3 months old Chanel soft calfskin after clean and protect treatment!



Hi may ask how did you do the pretreatment??? TIA


----------



## apriljc

Hello, does anyone know where to send off your chanel bags to get refurbished in Australia? I have a metallic bronze woc but some areas are starting to fade!! please help :O TIA xx


----------



## Tinagirl11

vyology said:


> Got my Chanel back after about 4 weeks. The grommet was repaired for $30. Very reasonable!!


 

I paid NM $60 + tax for 1 grommet and it took almost three months.  I got ripped off 


Also, have any of you ladies ever had beige clair lambskin cleaned?  Mine is showing signs of color transfer.


----------



## vyology

Tinagirl11 said:
			
		

> I paid NM $60 + tax for 1 grommet and it took almost three months.  I got ripped off
> .



That sucks!! Did NM send your bag to the Chanel Spa or did they do the repair in-house?


----------



## queenofshopping

I just sent my half moon WOC in for repair. It is 11a used 3 times and chain ring broke at bag connection. I went to NM in December, and they told me Chanel was horribly back-logged and it would be 12-16 weeks. So I tossed in my closet until this past weekend and took it in. They told me it is being expedited and may come back in 8 weeks since it is simple repair, but that joy of joys my already new bag will come back "like new" with complimentary spa treatment... Repairs for QC issues should be free... I would have been really upset if they had tried to charge me. I personally believe that QC issues on purchases made in less than 12 months should be expedited period.  I don't know why, but the whole situation with mine just makes me aggro. Of course with that being said, I still spent over $6k on Chanel since Saturday to today on new crap all spawned by my visit to take the repair in... So who is the sucker? MOI!


----------



## nataliewee

hi..has anyone tried to send their bag for refurbishing in singapore? i am thinking of doing for the whole bag as it's a vintage..Anyone has any idea how much will that cost?
Thanks.


----------



## femmefatal100

no i have never tried to send my bags to singapore.. i rather it be local just in case things get lost etc.. vintage bags are not replacable!!


----------



## ladysarah

does anyone have any before after pictures to post? it would be  SOOO MUCH APPRECIATED....there is a very knowledgeable lady in the Hermes forum http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...-bag-nightmares-leather-care-info-295160.html performing miracles with Hermes bags. I wonder if anyone here has really beaten up CHANEL coming to life...


----------



## lhasalover

Tinagirl11 said:


> I paid NM $60 + tax for 1 grommet and it took almost three months. I got ripped off
> 
> 
> Also, have any of you ladies ever had beige clair lambskin cleaned? Mine is showing signs of color transfer.


I had my dark beige tote cleaned by Chanel. Although the color says "dark" it got some blue color transfer (don't know how that happened). In any case I took it in to the Chanel boutique at my local Saks and they sent it off to Chanel for cleaning. Came back after almost 4 months looking brand new... Cost me $140


----------



## luv2shop2much

lhasalover said:


> I had my dark beige tote cleaned by Chanel. Although the color says "dark" it got some blue color transfer (don't know how that happened). In any case I took it in to the Chanel boutique at my local Saks and they sent it off to Chanel for cleaning. Came back after almost 4 months looking brand new... Cost me $140


 
Hi lhasalover, 

Do you have a current price list of cost of services you can post? An OP posted one on a connected thread, but it was from a few years ago. I'm wondering if the "menu pricing" is about the same. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shopmore

Has anyone ever had an experience with getting a reissue 227 pre-loved cleaned up to where it looked new again?  I just recently purchased one and I was thinking from all the stories on this thread that this might be possible.  TIA!!!


----------



## lhasalover

luv2shop2much said:


> Hi lhasalover,
> 
> Do you have a current price list of cost of services you can post? An OP posted one on a connected thread, but it was from a few years ago. I'm wondering if the "menu pricing" is about the same. Thanks in advance!


Sorry, I don't have a price list.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

I don't know if this is the most current price list, but it is a good way to start:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/price-list-for-chanel-repair-refurbishment-spa-service-698989.html


----------



## AECornell

Anyone have any experience in NYC with getting Chanel flats repaired? I need to get them resoled and have the fronts repaired as they've been rubbed and the leather is messed up. I've been trying to find a good thread about it but haven't had much luck. Where should I take them?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Does anyone know which service I should get if I want to get rid of the scratches on my vintage lamb skin flap? It's 3 serries so it's 16-18 years old. With past owners, travel, and normal use it has gotten quite a few marks. I'm not planning on taking my Chanel to school with me, so I want to get it done while I'm away. Thanks in adavance!


----------



## rania1981

blairxoxo said:


> hot oil spilled on my red mini at a restaurant. (black stains all over the back of the bag)
> i took it to the Chanel Store in Soho, NY.
> 
> They redyed the whole bag for me and it looks brand new again!  $140 and it took 8 weeks...



Good to know! I need to get a gold metallic bowler redyed. Will take it chanel in NY


----------



## mom2j

Hi All,

I just picked up my WOC today from Chanel in Toronto...It took them 4 months to repair because they sent it to Paris(they don't have the thread needed to fix the stitching). Cost of repair? $0!! I'm surprised they did not charge me for it. ))


----------



## H.C.

mom2j said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I just picked up my WOC today from Chanel in Toronto...It took them 4 months to repair because they sent it to Paris(they don't have the thread needed to fix the stitching). Cost of repair? $0!! I'm surprised they did not charge me for it. ))



Wow, that is a MIRACLE!


----------



## tutushopper

I have a white mini single flap lambskin (two hole top) with ghw from 1989-1981, with the hologram still intact.  The gold hardware is in excellent condition, but the bag is now an ivory-ish color and the inside pocket is sticking.  Do you think Chanel's repair service would leave the hardware alone, but replace the leather inside the chain strap (it's awfully dirty and also not white anymore) and make the bag white again, and might they be able to fix the sticking with the inside pocket?  TIA.


----------



## Laneige

tutushopper said:
			
		

> I have a white mini single flap lambskin (two hole top) with ghw from 1989-1981, with the hologram still intact.  The gold hardware is in excellent condition, but the bag is now an ivory-ish color and the inside pocket is sticking.  Do you think Chanel's repair service would leave the hardware alone, but replace the leather inside the chain strap (it's awfully dirty and also not white anymore) and make the bag white again, and might they be able to fix the sticking with the inside pocket?  TIA.



I was told by sa if change strap the color might not b the same as the original one
It can be done but if colors appear different there's nothing u can do

What abt sending it in for cleaning?
I don't think they can do anythin to make ur bag white unless they dye it but it's bad for the leather


----------



## tutushopper

View attachment 1711780


Laneige said:


> I was told by sa if change strap the color might not b the same as the original one
> It can be done but if colors appear different there's nothing u can do
> 
> What abt sending it in for cleaning?
> I don't think they can do anythin to make ur bag white unless they dye it but it's bad for the leather



Yes, I wanted to get it cleaned/re-dyed plus the strap either the same (cleaned/re-dyed) or just replaced, only not the hardware.  I didn't know if the strap and chain came "pre-packaged" or if they would re-weave new leather into the existing hardware.  How is it bad for the leather, please?

I just want my bag and strap to be white again, not the ivory-ish dirty color it is now. (first photo against black is the color it used to be--pink spots are not on the bag, second photo indoor really bad lighting, but the color is definitely nowhere near the white-white it used to be  )


----------



## Laneige

Different lights is hard to tell how ivory yr bag is
I have a Chanel white lambskin but I didn't notice it had changed to ivory by that much until the bag cleanser owner pointed the pocket to me. The inner is white n the bag has turned into ivory white. But it's still v nice. I send it for cleaning n after few usage strap is dirty again. Waterproof only lasts abt 3mths n 75$? So I decided to just leave it as it is. Do a cleaning until it gets pretty dirty
U can go find cleaning shops but don't redye yr bags. They r going to b really ugly n damaging on yr bag. Yes Chanel can replace the leather ard the chain but don't expect it
To be exactly the same as it use to b because they can't keep the stock for so long. What they can do is find the best matching colors


----------



## tutushopper

thank you  and yes, the lighting for the 2nd photo is awful.  I will try cleaning, and if it doesn't work, send it to Chanel and make it VERY specific to not replace ANY of the metal, as that is in really great shape and I don't want it replaced with the new kind.


----------



## lilyrose0156

I asked an SA last time and according to her, if threads are loose etc..it can be fixed by Chanel, but they do not fix bags that have their leather peeling, colour wearing off etc..


----------



## shinymagpie

lilyrose0156 said:


> I asked an SA last time and according to her, if threads are loose etc..it can be fixed by Chanel, but they do not fix bags that have their leather peeling, colour wearing off etc..



I sent a vintage bag, which was scratched to bits at the surface level (it was firm leather), off to the USA for treatment. It came back looking much, much better! I got the package deal done & went for hardware replacement because it was in the interests of the bag. I had one part of the hardware which I didn't want to have replaced and they left that intact for me. I can't recommend CHANEL USA repair service highly enough.


----------



## Laneige

Is USA Chanel dealing with the repairs or they send to specialize shops in USA To carry out the work?


----------



## shinymagpie

Laneige said:


> Is USA Chanel dealing with the repairs or they send to specialize shops in USA To carry out the work?



Hi Laneige. I don't actually know the answer to that one. But the big point is that whomever they are using is deemed by CHANEL, to be doing the work to a sufficient standard, that CHANEL will put their name behind it. The bag I had worked on was an extremely old vintage in a very unusual colour. Only CHANEL have their own parts. So even if it is done outside, it becomes a CHANEL repair. 

In some countries, CHANEL only does hardware repairs. A few years ago, I asked to have some leather cleaned and CHANEL Japan said no. I haven't asked them to do anything other than hardware repairs since.  But I did ring the Rue Cambon shop once and asked about having older bags restored. The woman kindly told me in English, that CHANEL can restore their own products and that I could ask my local boutique to have items sent to Paris, if needed. In haven't seen any photos of restoration done in Paris or seen pricing yet. So I haven't used it. If I knew the costs and processes, I'd do it. But the CHANEL USA service looks to be a great deal to me. I sent my bag by EMS and it came back FEDEX, so there was duty to be paid on the cost of the repair, which worked out to about $30.


----------



## tutushopper

shinymagpie said:


> I sent a vintage bag, which was scratched to bits at the surface level (it was firm leather), off to the USA for treatment. It came back looking much, much better! I got the package deal done & went for hardware replacement because it was in the interests of the bag. I had one part of the hardware which I didn't want to have replaced and they left that intact for me. I can't recommend CHANEL USA repair service highly enough.



Thank you for this information.  The hardware being kept as is to me is very important, as it is in amazing condition (looks like new) and I am really fond of it, and don't want new hardware, only restored leather color.  



lilyrose0156 said:


> I asked an SA last time and according to her, if threads are loose etc..it can be fixed by Chanel, but they do not fix bags that have their leather peeling, colour wearing off etc..



The only peeling is the inside pocket; the outside color is not peeling at all just no longer white.


----------



## BAGSRMINE

tutushopper said:
			
		

> Thank you for this information.  The hardware being kept as is to me is very important, as it is in amazing condition (looks like new) and I am really fond of it, and don't want new hardware, only restored leather color.
> 
> The only peeling is the inside pocket; the outside color is not peeling at all just no longer white.



I totally know what you mean.  I too just bought a vintage piece from ebay for rhe first time.  The gold hardwear was in immaculate condition but the leather had to be refurbished.  I just dropped off the bag on Sunday and can't wait to get her back in 3 months..  
I will do a side by side comparison of before and after I get her back.  Good luck with your baby!


----------



## stylefly

This is a very helpful thread, thank you to all!
Has anyone had any success with getting corners refurbished if they have split?


----------



## amag520

shinymagpie said:


> I sent a vintage bag, which was scratched to bits at the surface level (it was firm leather), off to the USA for treatment. It came back looking much, much better! I got the package deal done & went for hardware replacement because it was in the interests of the bag. I had one part of the hardware which I didn't want to have replaced and they left that intact for me. I can't recommend CHANEL USA repair service highly enough.



Thank you for sharing your experience. I recently purchased a vintage bag off the bay from a very reputable seller and it looked like the bag had been redyed to the most lovely red but the hardware needs to be replated/replaced because the ghw is a little faded(for lack of a better descriptor).   Sounds like I should take my chances and have it sent it!


----------



## Tinkerbell01

Hi 

Just bought a vintage Chanel handbag (my first!) - I absolutley LOVE it! I really wanted a vintage and was fully prepared for the fact that it may need some TLC and have been looking at all the comments of refurbs and repairs at the Chanel spa. 

Just wondered if you think they'd be able to renew the piping on my handbag (see attached pic) and also if anyone has any idea what the cost of this is likely to be? (I phoned Chanel London but they said they don't have a price list as they need to see the bag first)

Also, wondered if anyone has any opinions on whether to go for a full refurb or not? Some of the stitching needs cleaning but not sure whether I would be better having it re-dyed? 

I don't plan on ever parting with my beloved Chanle but just out of interest, does having a refurb affect the value/re-sale of the bag? (I noticed a very reasonably priced and beautiful Chanel on ebay recently where the seller mentioned it had been refurbed and it didn't seem to attract any bids although other more expensive bags were selling!??)

I'm a Chanel newbie so any advice would be much appreciated - thank u x


----------



## Flyboy2

Alright I asked my SA here in Chicago where the bag's go for Spa treatment or refurb and they told me that the bags do in fact go to France (at least from Chicago) They will once in a while use a good leather person local if it is something that is a quick fix, but anything major it goes over seas


----------



## Tinkerbell01

Just for info... When I spoke to Chanel London today, they said that all of their UK boutiques send bags to Paris for repair/refurb too x


----------



## Manila128

I need to get a female stud replaced on a Chanel 2.55. Does anyone know how long such a repair will take? I'd hate to lose the purse for weeks over a small change


----------



## Flyboy2

Manila128 said:


> I need to get a female stud replaced on a Chanel 2.55. Does anyone know how long such a repair will take? I'd hate to lose the purse for weeks over a small change



Take it to your Chanel dealer and ask them if it has to go to Paris your looking at a couple months minimally for it to be repair and sent back.


----------



## Manila128

Flyboy2 said:


> Take it to your Chanel dealer and ask them if it has to go to Paris your looking at a couple months minimally for it to be repair and sent back.



Thank you!!


----------



## j02261982

Does anybody know if a metallic reissue can be restored if there is a part that was rubbed? thanks so much


----------



## Happy12345

Hi Girls,

I would like to bring in my pink classic medium cavier purse to Chanel to get it refurbished. The sewing on the chain strap has come off, and a bit of the strap is poking out. Do you girls know how much chanel would charge to resew it back together? Would they even do that?

I'm also worried that the chanel store might turn me away as I did not purchase the bag from there but on ebay. However, I am sure it is authentic


----------



## lelgin

^ The most they charge is $265 and that is for a complete refurbishment. They currently have my GST, which I purchased from NM and not from Chanel. No problem on their part sending it in. Be warned though, I took mine in around April 23rd and as of today, it still has not returned yet. I just wanted them to re-dye the purse and fix the corners as they were worn out. Apparently they are going to be replacing the hardware as well.


----------



## HCBcrazy

Can chanel repair dented/deflated quilt?


----------



## smiley

lelgin said:


> ^ The most they charge is $265 and that is for a complete refurbishment. They currently have my GST, which I purchased from NM and not from Chanel. No problem on their part sending it in. Be warned though, I took mine in around April 23rd and as of today, it still has not returned yet. I just wanted them to re-dye the purse and fix the corners as they were worn out. Apparently they are going to be replacing the hardware as well.


They aren't quick but I must say they do a fantastic job. MUCH better then many of the other high-end designers...we won't mention any names. I have really been impressed with their repair work.


----------



## Paris20

I took in my earring to replace a missing pearl and was told that it could take up to 12 weeks. I hope it takes faster than that since it is a very simple fix. Estimated cost is $30.


----------



## shinymagpie

Paris20 said:
			
		

> I took in my earring to replace a missing pearl and was told that it could take up to 12 weeks. I hope it takes faster than that since it is a very simple fix. Estimated cost is $30.



This sounds great. How old are the earrings? I've only had one quote and it was a lot more than that! Would love to see a photo afterwards.


----------



## snowjade

Hi all, does anyone have any experience with sending in their exotic python to Chanel for repair/refurbishing? Several scales have lifted on my Chanel cert tote around the handles and a few places on the bag. I was thinking about bringing it in...but wanted to get some feedback on what your experience was like. TIA!!


----------



## Paris20

shinymagpie said:


> This sounds great. How old are the earrings? I've only had one quote and it was a lot more than that! Would love to see a photo afterwards.



The missing pearl is just a small stud (it's the small cc pearl stud earrings) I guess that is why it's only $30. The earrings are about 8-9 years old.


----------



## amag520

Over 8 weeks.... Ahhh!!!!! Why so long?! 
In their defense, I did literally get a hole in the leather. You think if nothing could be done they wouldn't have even kept it this long?!

Sorry just needed to express some anxiety.


----------



## lelgin

amag520 said:


> Over 8 weeks.... Ahhh!!!!! Why so long?!
> In their defense, I did literally get a hole in the leather. You think if nothing could be done they wouldn't have even kept it this long?!
> 
> Sorry just needed to express some anxiety.



They just called me on Friday to let me know my bag was ready for pick-up. It took them 12 weeks.


----------



## amag520

lelgin said:
			
		

> They just called me on Friday to let me know my bag was ready for pick-up. It took them 12 weeks.



Thanks. WOW!!! That is a long time! But so glad you are getting your bag back!


----------



## lelgin

Picked up the bag today, it looks really nice. The Leather Surgeons left their tag in there. I am wondering if it would be cheaper to send it to them directly, in the future, instead of going through Chanel.


----------



## shinymagpie

lelgin said:


> Picked up the bag today, it looks really nice. The *Leather Surgeons left their tag in there*. I am wondering if it would be cheaper to send it to them directly, in the future, instead of going through Chanel.


----------



## kuk416

My experience was great!  I brought in a white lambskin flap bag that I purchased back in 2005 or 2006 from NM.  The corners of the bag were very dirty with grey dirt marks.  The leather in the chain was turning yellow.  When the bag came back after about 3 months, it looked almost brand new!!  Well worth the $265 price.  It looks so good, I am afraid to use the bag again!  I'm kicking myself that I didn't take before/after pics.  Also, I brought the bag in without a dustbag and they gave it back to me in a new dustbag.


----------



## salishan puppy

My 2011 GST was sent out by NM to have all the hardware replaced, as it was tarnishing.  The most noticeable was the zipper pull.  

I received the bag two weeks ago, after a full twelve week wait.  To my astonishment they did not replace the zipper pull, but replaced all other hardware.  Oversight, I was told.  Would have to surrender bag again for another three months.  Uh, ok.  Leather Surgeons also left their calling card attached to the key ring.  I certainly do not think that Chanel would appreciate the subcontractor giving themselves  a shout out!  

The box arrived with a return address in Florida, with no sender name.  I googled the Leather Surgeons in FL, but when I clicked on the link, the website was unavailable.  It appears the Leather Surgeons are the secret repair center in the US we hear about.  I told my SA they left the tag inside and she was rattled.  Now I know I know it was not a mistake, seeing someone else has mentioned it.  

My SA also had them stiffen the sides, since I was unhappy with the shape.  It does look marvelous, BUT, in carrying the bag, it now feels very boxy.  I have a feeling the change in structure a few years ago was to eliminate the boxiness.

All in all, the bag looks great, no more slouching, but the zipper pull does get my ***!


----------



## isolaated

Just send my Jumbo flap for chain replacement as the leather is falling apart. The SA at the Singapore store said that they do not do refurbishment even though they are sending the bag back to Paris for repair. 

BTW, this cost more than the complete refurb that Chanel in US is offering.


----------



## CPA

993103164 said:


> http://www.tana.ca/index2.php?caID=1&ca2ID=16&proID=9&width=1024&height=768
> this is the product that i have~


 

The product said it's for footwear,  is ok to use on handbags also?


----------



## Happy12345

Does Chanel Repair do a good job of remoisturizing your bag? I have a pink cavier medium bag and the bottom looks and feels very dry. Sometimes the stitching is kind of flaking off because it is so dry. I bought the lovin my handbags line and it doesn't seem to be solving that problem.....


----------



## hanana

Happy12345 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I would like to bring in my pink classic medium cavier purse to Chanel to get it refurbished. The sewing on the chain strap has come off, and a bit of the strap is poking out. Do you girls know how much chanel would charge to resew it back together? Would they even do that?
> 
> I'm also worried that the chanel store might turn me away as I did not purchase the bag from there but on ebay. However, I am sure it is authentic



I've had stitching done in-house for free.  Not sure if this is the usual experience, but I was very happy.


----------



## dakarakaka

Dear all,

Have any of you sent your lamb skin flap in for sealing? I called my local Chanel today asking about sealing for my lavender lamb flap, and the SA said they don't do sealing for any lamb or caviar bags. Is that true?? I really want to seal the bag especially it is lamb skin and I don't want to baby-sit it too much every time I use it..


----------



## shanel79

I have a vintage red (i think its 2.55)  From early 90's. I am afraid to use it because the outside edges by the seams are beat up and worn.  Has anyone had that specificly done? I believe it's lamb skin, is there something I can do to help prevent this?. Everything else on the bag is perfect except for the inside of the clasp is slightly loose.

thank you ladies!


----------



## shanel79

Ok.. Now after reading all of this I am getting nervous! Is it better to keep your own hardware? Its gold hardware but my bag is not identified.. it is stamped but  I do not know what karat it is.  Would they test it and dip it in the same thing or just replace it with whatever they have?


----------



## Chanbal

Hi,
Would you know if Chanel repairs the rings of Agendas/Organizers (large six-ring)? One of the rings of my agenda doesn't close completely. I was wondering if the agenda could be repaired under the "small goods refurbishment". Thanks so much!


----------



## Chanbal

hanana said:


> I've had stitching done in-house for free.  Not sure if this is the usual experience, but I was very happy.



If you are still looking for a Chanel bag with black hardware, here is a link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-BLAC..._Handbags&hash=item41687854a6#ht_21340wt_1194


----------



## douceurdevivre

I just went into the Chanel Boutique today to have my zipper pull fixed. The pull ended up falling off. I also inquired about fixing the inside lining of my jumbo. I just filled out a quick form with all of my information, they gave me a receipt and said that it could be anywhere from 4 weeks to 3-4 months depending on if they have the exact item (ie. zipper pull) for the repair. In regards to fixing the lining, it was a little loose and crooked due to usage), they made a note of it on the form I filled out and said that someone will get back to me with the possibility and cost.


----------



## tinyturtle

Hi everyone!  I'm very new to this forum.  I have recently acquired 2 vintage chanel bags and I am absolutely hooked.  And now...onto my 3rd purchase.  The bag I want is caviar and has a few scuff marks on it.  I know I'll want it refurbished, but I'm concerned that will require a re-dye.  Does re-dying caviar leather make it not as soft?


----------



## makebelieve3582

hi, have anyone sent their chanel in for repair of the buckle? there is a slight crack on my vintage bag...(somehow, dont know how...while trying to click the bag shut the think just cracked!) and i am wondering how much it cost to get that fixed at Chanel...

Thank you!


----------



## girlymm

hi, does anyone know that if they can change the chains for the classic flaps if the chains are sort of damaged?
thanks!


----------



## girlymm

hi, does anyone know that if they can change the chains for the classic flaps if the chains are sort of damaged?
thanks!


----------



## wien

I'm very upset and disappoint by the Chanel spa service this time. I received a call from Chanel regard for my white caviar jumbo turned in last month is ready to pick up. I was so surprise what make Chanel to speed up their service. I found out what a poor refinish job they have done that explain all. The leather is still yellowish like before but a little better, and all the hardwares  have been replace. What made me upset the most is the leather of the chain is peeling off!!! How does it call job complete with this condition? I told the SA that I had spa experience before I turn this white caviar in and I was satisfy from my last experience and that made me confidence to turn in this white caviar. I asked the SA that i waited 3 months for my last spa service and why this time only took 2 month. She answered it's because they have done the job in the state. What!!! Now the spa service is done in the state. That's explain all the poor job done on my white caviar. The spa didn't have enough experience to provide the service obviously.  My SA suggest to sent it out again to get the job done. I hope it will turn out all right!!!


----------



## Lawseenai

wien said:
			
		

> I'm very upset and disappoint by the Chanel spa service this time. I received a call from Chanel regard for my white caviar jumbo turned in last month is ready to pick up. I was so surprise what make Chanel to speed up their service. I found out what a poor refinish job they have done that explain all. The leather is still yellowish like before but a little better, and all the hardwares  have been replace. What made me upset the most is the leather of the chain is peeling off!!! How does it call job complete with this condition? I told the SA that I had spa experience before I turn this white caviar in and I was satisfy from my last experience and that made me confidence to turn in this white caviar. I asked the SA that i waited 3 months for my last spa service and why this time only took 2 month. She answered it's because they have done the job in the state. What!!! Now the spa service is done in the state. That's explain all the poor job done on my white caviar. The spa didn't have enough experience to provide the service obviously.  My SA suggest to sent it out again to get the job done. I hope it will turn out all right!!!



Oh no! Hope things turn out better the second time around. Could you have sent it to Europe for the spa service? Or there is no choice? If you live in US then the bag will be sent to the US spa service?


----------



## wien

Lawseenai said:


> Oh no! Hope things turn out better the second time around. Could you have sent it to Europe for the spa service? Or there is no choice? If you live in US then the bag will be sent to the US spa service?


I have no idea that I can request which Spa to sent.  I really hope it turn out alright.


----------



## shanel79

If I have a bag that never had a chain - is it possible to pay to have a chain handle replace the leather strap? I would TOTALLY pay to update this bag! (its from 90-94)

Also-  I have a vintage red double flap that needs tlc on the corners and possibly a re dye to brighten it back up.  I am pretty sure it might need to go to paris but the closest location is Chicago (3 hrs away).  Should I just skip sending these off to chicago or will they forward it to them if they are unable to repair?


----------



## wien

shanel79 said:


> If I have a bag that never had a chain - is it possible to pay to have a chain handle replace the leather strap? I would TOTALLY pay to update this bag! (its from 90-94)
> 
> Also-  I have a vintage red double flap that needs tlc on the corners and possibly a re dye to brighten it back up.  I am pretty sure it might need to go to paris but the closest location is Chicago (3 hrs away).  Should I just skip sending these off to chicago or will they forward it to them if they are unable to repair?


There is no harm to bring you bags to the store. The SA will help you out all the questions.  If the bag unable to fix, Chanel will ship it back to you without a charge.


----------



## shanel79

wien said:


> There is no harm to bring you bags to the store. The SA will help you out all the questions. If the bag unable to fix, Chanel will ship it back to you without a charge.


 Thanks! You're right, I am just going to call them and make a decision.


----------



## wien

Lawseenai said:


> Oh no! Hope things turn out better the second time around. Could you have sent it to Europe for the spa service? Or there is no choice? If you live in US then the bag will be sent to the US spa service?


I finally have another call from Chanel for pick up my Jumbo from spa.  It turns out great looking without those yellowish stain.  The strap has fixed and glued, but nothing has done for interior of the bag.  The leather turned hard and firm and rough.  I'm not 100% satisfy with the spa service this time.  I rather they take longer time to ship to Paris to clean instead of done the job in the State.  I ask the SA that why the spa don't do any job for interior, and the SA responded that there is nothing for the spa to do for the interior.   The Chanel Spa seems like want to speed up of the job, but did not do the job properly.  I'm very scare to turn any of my Chanel to the Spa after I have such an experience with my White jumbo.  It maybe will stop me buying from Chanel cause the spa did not done a good job this time.


----------



## parkj56

Not sure if it's the right thread to post, but I wanted to vent so badly!!! 

I bought classic m/l size in black in June of this year and this $4400-worh,  4-month old bag's strap BROKE!! (absolutely unacceptable, shame on you CHANEL. Everyone knows chanel's quality has long been compromised but this is seriously embarrassing on their part) It's the part where a thread binds the leather strap together... Yes, quite a simple fix you might say, but you could also argue-- something so basic that shouldn't have been broken! 

But luckily, it's covered under their 1-year warranty. I bought it at saks in NY but now I am in Dallas so took it to their only Chanel boutique here. 

I don't have the original receipt but kept the tag separately and showed them the picture of original receipt which my SA from saks emailed me (all the numbers matched, the inventory barcode number matched on the receipt and everything) because I didn't have the PHYSICAL piece of paper, i have to pay for it.  

While it's not a lot of money, I was quite annoyed! I told the SA at the boutique (who was already giving me an attitude) "people don't expect such poor quality from really expensive,  4-month-old bag from Chanel, which should have never been broken in the first place"  He had balls to respond "BECAUSE IT'S AN EXPENSIVE ITEM, YOU SHOULD ALWAYS KEEP THE RECEIPT"..... ..what? EXCUSE ME??  

Fortunately, the lady at saks from NY offered for me to mail the bag to her and she will put a rush repair FOR FREE  and will have it back around 4 weeks (as opposed to 6-8 weeks Dallas boutique told me) 

I am still bummed about it all and probably will send it to a local cobbler. But wanted to just share this with fellow chanel lovers! Also, if you know of a great repairman in DFW area, please let me know!! Thank you!


----------



## wien

parkj56 said:


> Not sure if it's the right thread to post, but I wanted to vent so badly!!!
> 
> I bought classic m/l size in black in June of this year and this $4400-worh,  4-month old bag's strap BROKE!! (absolutely unacceptable, shame on you CHANEL. Everyone knows chanel's quality has long been compromised but this is seriously embarrassing on their part) It's the part where a thread binds the leather strap together... Yes, quite a simple fix you might say, but you could also argue-- something so basic that shouldn't have been broken!
> 
> But luckily, it's covered under their 1-year warranty. I bought it at saks in NY but now I am in Dallas so took it to their only Chanel boutique here.
> 
> I don't have the original receipt but kept the tag separately and showed them the picture of original receipt which my SA from saks emailed me (all the numbers matched, the inventory barcode number matched on the receipt and everything) because I didn't have the PHYSICAL piece of paper, i have to pay for it.
> 
> While it's not a lot of money, I was quite annoyed! I told the SA at the boutique (who was already giving me an attitude) "people don't expect such poor quality from really expensive,  4-month-old bag from Chanel, which should have never been broken in the first place"  He had balls to respond "BECAUSE IT'S AN EXPENSIVE ITEM, YOU SHOULD ALWAYS KEEP THE RECEIPT"..... ..what? EXCUSE ME??
> 
> Fortunately, the lady at saks from NY offered for me to mail the bag to her and she will put a rush repair FOR FREE  and will have it back around 4 weeks (as opposed to 6-8 weeks Dallas boutique told me)
> 
> I am still bummed about it all and probably will send it to a local cobbler. But wanted to just share this with fellow chanel lovers! Also, if you know of a great repairman in DFW area, please let me know!! Thank you!


I'll either sent it to SAKS that your SA offer you to repair your strap or repair in the Chanel boutique.  I will never do repair job anywhere else.  You should read some thread about other lady has done a repair else where and turn out they give her a different bag.  It's scary that if you turn in $4k bag to repair and the repair shop return a $2k bag to you.  I personally prefer to get it done by the boutique, cause they have tracking # and receipt. Chanel should have responsibilty to replace a new one for you if they lose your bag.


----------



## Chanbal

parkj56 said:


> Not sure if it's the right thread to post, but I wanted to vent so badly!!!
> 
> I bought classic m/l size in black in June of this year and this $4400-worh,  4-month old bag's strap BROKE!! (absolutely unacceptable, shame on you CHANEL. Everyone knows chanel's quality has long been compromised but this is seriously embarrassing on their part) It's the part where a thread binds the leather strap together... Yes, quite a simple fix you might say, but you could also argue-- something so basic that shouldn't have been broken!
> 
> But luckily, it's covered under their 1-year warranty. I bought it at saks in NY but now I am in Dallas so took it to their only Chanel boutique here.
> 
> I don't have the original receipt but kept the tag separately and showed them the picture of original receipt which my SA from saks emailed me (all the numbers matched, the inventory barcode number matched on the receipt and everything) because I didn't have the PHYSICAL piece of paper, i have to pay for it.
> 
> While it's not a lot of money, I was quite annoyed! I told the SA at the boutique (who was already giving me an attitude) "people don't expect such poor quality from really expensive,  4-month-old bag from Chanel, which should have never been broken in the first place"  He had balls to respond "BECAUSE IT'S AN EXPENSIVE ITEM, YOU SHOULD ALWAYS KEEP THE RECEIPT"..... ..what? EXCUSE ME??
> 
> Fortunately, the lady at saks from NY offered for me to mail the bag to her and she will put a rush repair FOR FREE  and will have it back around 4 weeks (as opposed to 6-8 weeks Dallas boutique told me)
> 
> I am still bummed about it all and probably will send it to a local cobbler. But wanted to just share this with fellow chanel lovers! Also, if you know of a great repairman in DFW area, please let me know!! Thank you!



I'm sorry for what happened to you. It is not only the quality of the Chanel bags that has become worse, the quality of their services has also deteriorated IMO. This is not good for the brand.


----------



## parkj56

wien said:


> I'll either sent it to SAKS that your SA offer you to repair your strap or repair in the Chanel boutique.  I will never do repair job anywhere else.  You should read some thread about other lady has done a repair else where and turn out they give her a different bag.  It's scary that if you turn in $4k bag to repair and the repair shop return a $2k bag to you.  I personally prefer to get it done by the boutique, cause they have tracking # and receipt. Chanel should have responsibilty to replace a new one for you if they lose your bag.



Thank you for the info!! Will stick with the two options and no local repairman!


----------



## irene83

I own a metallic reissue, whose dye partially washed off after several years of carrying in the Seattle rain (I should be more careful, but living in a place where it rains half the year, there's not much I can do). I sent it to spa for a re-dye, and just got it back after 4 months. They charged me something like $120, and the bag looks brand-new! I was seriously jumping around in excitement! The service is amazing, and the cost was surprisingly reasonable... I expected it to be more than $120.


----------



## xangelofursx

I purchased a vintage Black Caviar WOC that had a tear from the cardholder pockets and had lost its structure. I sent it into the Chanel boutique, got it a month later, and it was almost like new. Although they originally gave me an estimate of approx. $300, it ended up only costing me about about $120 dollars! It was definitely worth it to have it sent to Chanel! Plus, my SA even gave me a cute new dust bag.


----------



## susant

I took my Chanel grand shopper for repair at Bal Harbour in Miami because a few of the threads on the stiching have come loose/off.  Also to have the handles replaced and a full refurbishing.  They quoted $485.  The repair person in Miami called to say they could not repair the stiching as the whole bag would have to be taken apart.  It is just 12 stitches on Two corners.  This seems wrong to me.  Anyone have a better experience here in Florida? Maybe Boca Raton or Palm Beach?  Should I try a different store?


----------



## Chanbal

susant said:


> I took my Chanel grand shopper for repair at Bal Harbour in Miami because a few of the threads on the stiching have come loose/off.  Also to have the handles replaced and a full refurbishing.  They quoted $485.  The repair person in Miami called to say they could not repair the stiching as the whole bag would have to be taken apart.  It is just 12 stitches on Two corners.  This seems wrong to me.  Anyone have a better experience here in Florida? Maybe Boca Raton or Palm Beach?  Should I try a different store?



Did you go to a Chanel store? The price seems too high for what you want repaired.


----------



## susant

Chanbal said:


> Did you go to a Chanel store? The price seems too high for what you want repaired.



Yes the Chanel store in Bal Harbour in Miami.  I thought that too...from what I've read on this site it should not be that high.  He said it would be $180 to replace the leather straps and another $300 for a refurb and he could not fix the stiching.  The bag is about 4 years old.  Do you think I should try a different store? Maybe I will have better luck with a different repair man?


----------



## hanana

susant said:


> Yes the Chanel store in Bal Harbour in Miami.  I thought that too...from what I've read on this site it should not be that high.  He said it would be $180 to replace the leather straps and another $300 for a refurb and he could not fix the stiching.  The bag is about 4 years old.  Do you think I should try a different store? Maybe I will have better luck with a different repair man?



It shouldn't be more than $300.  The total spa service (refurb) should cover everything, they wouldn't charge you separately for each part they repair.   If you need to replace the strap, you can't go to a non-Chanel place.  They will not have the right strap.


----------



## Chanbal

susant said:


> Yes the Chanel store in Bal Harbour in Miami.  I thought that too...from what I've read on this site it should not be that high.  He said it would be $180 to replace the leather straps and another $300 for a refurb and he could not fix the stiching.  The bag is about 4 years old.  Do you think I should try a different store? Maybe I will have better luck with a different repair man?



The price doesn't seem right, I would try a different store. A total refurbishment is $265 and should include whatever your bag needs.


----------



## Txoceangirl

parkj56 said:


> Not sure if it's the right thread to post, but I wanted to vent so badly!!!
> 
> I bought classic m/l size in black in June of this year and this $4400-worh,  4-month old bag's strap BROKE!! (absolutely unacceptable, shame on you CHANEL. Everyone knows chanel's quality has long been compromised but this is seriously embarrassing on their part) It's the part where a thread binds the leather strap together... Yes, quite a simple fix you might say, but you could also argue-- something so basic that shouldn't have been broken!
> 
> But luckily, it's covered under their 1-year warranty. I bought it at saks in NY but now I am in Dallas so took it to their only Chanel boutique here.
> 
> I don't have the original receipt but kept the tag separately and showed them the picture of original receipt which my SA from saks emailed me (all the numbers matched, the inventory barcode number matched on the receipt and everything) because I didn't have the PHYSICAL piece of paper, i have to pay for it.
> 
> While it's not a lot of money, I was quite annoyed! I told the SA at the boutique (who was already giving me an attitude) "people don't expect such poor quality from really expensive,  4-month-old bag from Chanel, which should have never been broken in the first place"  He had balls to respond "BECAUSE IT'S AN EXPENSIVE ITEM, YOU SHOULD ALWAYS KEEP THE RECEIPT"..... ..what? EXCUSE ME??
> 
> Fortunately, the lady at saks from NY offered for me to mail the bag to her and she will put a rush repair FOR FREE  and will have it back around 4 weeks (as opposed to 6-8 weeks Dallas boutique told me)
> 
> I am still bummed about it all and probably will send it to a local cobbler. But wanted to just share this with fellow chanel lovers! Also, if you know of a great repairman in DFW area, please let me know!! Thank you!


Try Dino's in Highland Park Village.


----------



## susant

That's what I thought.  I will try a different store.  Thanks for you help.


----------



## susant

Chanbal said:


> Did you go to a Chanel store? The price seems too high for what you want repaired.



Yes it was the Chanel store in Bal Harbour.  I called the Boca Chanel in Saks and they told me they send their repairs to NYC so I will bring my bag there and hopefully they can help me with the repair at a lower price also.  Thanks for you help everyone.


----------



## Chanbal

Hi, does anybody know how much Chanel charges just to clean a bag? I don't need any repair. Thanks!


----------



## BigAkoya

Chanbal said:
			
		

> Hi, does anybody know how much Chanel charges just to clean a bag? I don't need any repair. Thanks!



I think I usually pay about $200 or so for inside and out.  You have to ask for inside otherwise the default is outside only unless you specify.  It is well worth it.  I don't clean my bags otherwise, I just take them to Chanel every 2-3 years depending on the color of the bag.  

Also, take it to a Chanel boutique, not a dept store with a Chanel boutique.  Dept stores sometimes do their own or send it to NYC anyway as I was told so in case you are picky, best to send it to NYC directly yourself or drop it off.


----------



## Chanbal

willeyi said:


> I think I usually pay about $200 or so for inside and out.  You have to ask for inside otherwise the default is outside only unless you specify.  It is well worth it.  I don't clean my bags otherwise, I just take them to Chanel every 2-3 years depending on the color of the bag.
> 
> Also, take it to a Chanel boutique, not a dept store with a Chanel boutique.  Dept stores sometimes do their own or send it to NYC anyway as I was told so in case you are picky, best to send it to NYC directly yourself or drop it off.



Thanks willeyi! I've done repairs, but not cleaning only. I'll follow your suggestion and ask for the interior cleaning.


----------



## bobamilkttt

What would the Chanel Spa do to refurbish Suede leather? 

I would like to buy a flap that is grey suede (it looks really dirty in the pictures! :[) and has PVC/silver metal chains. It is a very unique looking combo. Is the Chanel Spa in NY equipped with all Chanel materials? Even PVC


----------



## bgyoshi

I brought in my new-to-me Caviar E/W flap to the Chanel boutique last Friday. The CC turnlock had to be replaced cuz the silver chipped off, the SA told me that repair would be of no cost to me, in addition, the threading came loose off the leather at the end of the chain.

However, they are charging me $110 for interior cleaning of the bag. I kind of wanted the whole thing refurbished, there are some slight damages on the corners and at the edge of the flap but hardly noticeable and the SA thought it didn't really need to be addressed. So, we'll see how it turns out in either 4-6 or 6-8 weeks. I can't remember what she said, cuz I had not slept in about 20ish hours staying up all night for Black Friday shopping lol.  Now for the wait...

I remember reading somewhere that Chanel also had a repair location in California, but my SA told me they're all sent to one place, however if it's something simple, the repairs manager at the store is trained to do some repair and can do it in-house.


----------



## **Ann**

Has anyone ever had an issue NOT getting their bag back from repair ie. lost etc.???


----------



## bobamilkttt

I just bought a Chanel Muff Bag that needs the chain replaced (it was a detachable component I believe with lobster clasps).

I am sure the Chanel store will want to see the bag to write up the repair order, but do they need the bag sent away also to replace the chain?


----------



## travelluver

I bought a clutch bag that is half black/half beige.  Pretty rare, from '05, I think.   In any case, the black part has a few slight scuffs that I saw in the pictures on the listing (the seller says she didn't see them though I pointed them out during the listing time). She offered to take back the bag but I really like it and want to keep it and just maybe have the scuffs repaired.  The hardware is in fantastic condition, and the beige part may have one or two tiny dirt spots (my nickname is eagle eyes so I am not sure if I am being too picky for a non-brand new bag).  Does it pay to send it out?  Can I hit the scuff spots with a marker (or would that be sacrilegious)?  Here is the link of the original posting, any help would be most appreciated!  TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...PD4mlj0pjNKimzEx1LVEkc=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#


----------



## bgyoshi

travelluver said:


> I bought a clutch bag that is half black/half beige.  Pretty rare, from '05, I think.   In any case, the black part has a few slight scuffs that I saw in the pictures on the listing (the seller says she didn't see them though I pointed them out during the listing time). She offered to take back the bag but I really like it and want to keep it and just maybe have the scuffs repaired.  The hardware is in fantastic condition, and the beige part may have one or two tiny dirt spots (my nickname is eagle eyes so I am not sure if I am being too picky for a non-brand new bag).  Does it pay to send it out?  Can I hit the scuff spots with a marker (or would that be sacrilegious)?  Here is the link of the original posting, any help would be most appreciated!  TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...PD4mlj0pjNKimzEx1LVEkc=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#



Oooooh that's quite an interesting bag! So cool!  Hm...the spots are kind of small. If you don't mind trying, perhaps can take some leather cleaner/conditioner and see if you can buff the spots out? After spot testing in an inconspicuous spot first, of course.  But if you'd rather not risk it, perhaps bring it in to the Chanel boutique and ask the SA for advice?  When I brought mine in, the repair manager gave her input as to whether she thinks something needed cleaning/fixing or not.  And they can tell you the price and you can see if it's worth it to you.


----------



## travelluver

bgyoshi said:


> Oooooh that's quite an interesting bag! So cool!  Hm...the spots are kind of small. If you don't mind trying, perhaps can take some leather cleaner/conditioner and see if you can buff the spots out? After spot testing in an inconspicuous spot first, of course.  But if you'd rather not risk it, perhaps bring it in to the Chanel boutique and ask the SA for advice?  When I brought mine in, the repair manager gave her input as to whether she thinks something needed cleaning/fixing or not.  And they can tell you the price and you can see if it's worth it to you.



Good advice, I appreciate you posting - thanks!  Yes, I am in love with the bag, mostly because it is a rather unusual style.  I am not the regular flap lover.  Since I only have a couple of Chanel purses, I want them to stand out a bit - and also not be mistaken for fake - my other is a perforated drill - I rented it last year from BBOS for a trip to Paris and loved the roominess of it, along with the key fob feature.  I recently found the style for sale and made it my first Chanel bag purchase.  Now that I have one for day and one for evening, I think I'm done, but with Chanel, you never know!!


----------



## MystyleDubai

Hi ladies,

I received a Large XL vintage lambskin flap from my mom a few weeks ago. The bag is in mint condition but the straps are worn pretty badly. Do you think chanel will replace the leather, the gold hardware is fine and shinny still. How much does this cost? I live in Dubai, I wonder if they do it or not?


----------



## amyamoure

Hi everyone, it's been a while since I've browsed the forums! As someone with a lot of inside knowledge about the customer service, I feel I should really let everyone know this. I see some people with issues regarding their light colored handbag being refurbished and are becoming stiff. I think I know why there's some issues here, as I see almost no complaints regarding the darker handbags refurbishing, most of the lighter colored bags, and the metallics. There ARE in fact two spa services in the US. The one on the East Coast does 80 percent of the repairs and my work has always come back EXCELLENT. I was informed to always ask for this spa. The one on the West Coast is to handle OVERFLOW, usually light color refurbishments, as that treatment is the most time intensive and can sometimes get backed up. I don't know if the stores decide, or the amount of bags coming in determines it, but I know if it were my bag, I would not want to send it to the OVERFLOW spa service. I always ask for the east coast as I always receive great service. Even if there is a huge influx of repairs, I would way rather wait 6 weeks to get my bag back looking brand new and feeling soft as ever than coming back quickly and stiff. I don't want to get anyone in trouble as to who told me this tip, but always request the east coast service! If you want proof, check out the pages on this thread, you will notice that when there is a complaint of a bag becoming stiff, it is a LIGHT colored bag, but I definitely trust my Chanel source  . The east coast spa is able to do the light colored refurbishments beautifully, and I can see why it may take some time as they always make my handbags come out feeling soft. Maybe the west coast overflow spa is told to get the repairs finished quickly, because they seem to use way more dye as the bags come out stiffer and the threads look coated. With the holidays, there may be a lot of repairs, so ask for the East Coast service (the leather surgeon) and let me know if this works for you!! Good luck girls!!


----------



## amyamoure

wien said:


> I finally have another call from Chanel for pick up my Jumbo from spa.  It turns out great looking without those yellowish stain.  The strap has fixed and glued, but nothing has done for interior of the bag.  The leather turned hard and firm and rough.  I'm not 100% satisfy with the spa service this time.  I rather they take longer time to ship to Paris to clean instead of done the job in the State.  I ask the SA that why the spa don't do any job for interior, and the SA responded that there is nothing for the spa to do for the interior.   The Chanel Spa seems like want to speed up of the job, but did not do the job properly.  I'm very scare to turn any of my Chanel to the Spa after I have such an experience with my White jumbo.  It maybe will stop me buying from Chanel cause the spa did not done a good job this time.



This goes hand in hand with my above post. This is why I think you had issues. However, I don't know if there even is a spa service for Chanel in Paris. Honestly, the spa service restoring the color of your bag, even when done incredibly well, is not the same thing as Paris making your handbag. When Chanel Paris makes a handbag, the colors all come tanned from a different company. The spa service has to do things differently to bring a bag back to life.


----------



## kimcheelove

hanana said:


> It shouldn't be more than $300.  The total spa service (refurb) should cover everything, they wouldn't charge you separately for each part they repair.   If you need to replace the strap, you can't go to a non-Chanel place.  They will not have the right strap.



I just went to the chanel store today.  I asked for hardware replacement, replace the chain strap & to clean the inside/outside of the bag.  The SA said this was a total refurbishment & quoted me a price of $265.


----------



## Hanae

Actually in Paris it's an outsourcing company doing it the name is Germaine leseche and she's renowned in the entire Paris for this.


----------



## amyamoure

Hanae said:


> Actually in Paris it's an outsourcing company doing it the name is Germaine leseche and she's renowned in the entire Paris for this.



Ah very interesting. I didn't know this. I believe a lot of people seemed to think that if their bag was sent back to Paris, the actual Chanel factory would refurbish it, not realizing no matter where it gets its treatment, it is by an authorized spa, not the factory. However, if Chanel is willing to put their name behind a spa, it would have to be of the best quality. I'm not sure why in the US they decided to use the overflow company like they did, as I see quality as more important than speed and the main restoration company that Chanel stands behind in the US is also held in very high regards


----------



## Hanae

amyamoure said:
			
		

> Ah very interesting. I didn't know this. I believe a lot of people seemed to think that if their bag was sent back to Paris, the actual Chanel factory would refurbish it, not realizing no matter where it gets its treatment, it is by an authorized spa, not the factory. However, if Chanel is willing to put their name behind a spa, it would have to be of the best quality. I'm not sure why in the US they decided to use the overflow company like they did, as I see quality as more important than speed and the main restoration company that Chanel stands behind in the US is also held in very high regards



Exactly. They are very old artisans! Some real artists and expert and have a knowledge that is slowly disappearing. 
I have been to their shop and it takes 3 months to get it treated. 
They also work on dior bags!
Highly recommended an SA at Chanel cambon told me that its easier to go to them instantly as you don't get to wait the additional six more months (Chanel takes 3 months to deliver to Germaine). 
Also they said Chanel added a cost to those of Germaine...
So all in all if you're nearby it's easier.


----------



## ChanelAddicted2

Had a problem with my Maxi lambskin 2 years ago and sent it to New Bond Street boutique in London for a repair (the stitch from the right side of the bag which attached the flap and the bag's body came off). I didn't have to pay for the repair fees since the bag was still in one year guarantee period. 

It seemed like they had it repaired somewhere local because it took only 5 working days. Got my bag back and was freaking out for the ugly, cheap, quick fix new stitch. I was quite shocked and pissed off for that one time repairing experience from Chanel New Bond street.


----------



## Ava1818

I need some feedback. Do you guys think the condition of this purse can be refurbished? The lambskin has flatten and is no longer puffy. some scratches and tears. fair condition


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

amyamoure said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a while since I've browsed the forums! As someone with a lot of inside knowledge about the customer service, I feel I should really let everyone know this. I see some people with issues regarding their light colored handbag being refurbished and are becoming stiff. I think I know why there's some issues here, as I see almost no complaints regarding the darker handbags refurbishing, most of the lighter colored bags, and the metallics. There ARE in fact two spa services in the US. The one on the East Coast does 80 percent of the repairs and my work has always come back EXCELLENT. I was informed to always ask for this spa. The one on the West Coast is to handle OVERFLOW, usually light color refurbishments, as that treatment is the most time intensive and can sometimes get backed up. I don't know if the stores decide, or the amount of bags coming in determines it, but I know if it were my bag, I would not want to send it to the OVERFLOW spa service. I always ask for the east coast as I always receive great service. Even if there is a huge influx of repairs, I would way rather wait 6 weeks to get my bag back looking brand new and feeling soft as ever than coming back quickly and stiff. I don't want to get anyone in trouble as to who told me this tip, but always request the east coast service! If you want proof, check out the pages on this thread, you will notice that when there is a complaint of a bag becoming stiff, it is a LIGHT colored bag, but I definitely trust my Chanel source  . The east coast spa is able to do the light colored refurbishments beautifully, and I can see why it may take some time as they always make my handbags come out feeling soft. Maybe the west coast overflow spa is told to get the repairs finished quickly, because they seem to use way more dye as the bags come out stiffer and the threads look coated. With the holidays, there may be a lot of repairs, so ask for the East Coast service (the leather surgeon) and let me know if this works for you!! Good luck girls!!


so basicly if i have a fuchsia color bag i think dat considered to be dark color. And if i send for refurbishment it shouldnt have any problem right??somehow my bags just looks kinda dry right now compare to before. I never used any on it??And i was worried about the leather get different if i send in for repair so i never really send it in?I can take it to any chanel boutique correct??How long does it usually takes?


----------



## Flowerpetals

I've read that chanel will fix the bag for free within a year but how do they know when you purchased it do you need a receipt?
Because there's a Chanel bag I want to buy preowned and the person purchased it June 2012. But she doesn't have the receipt. 
The GST has a bit of fading on the corners (very minor) and the lining is dirty...ew. So I'd want them to clean it for me. Would they do it for free? They just have to look at the date code right or do I NEED a receipt?


----------



## fishyxpisces13

Hi Ladies,

Thought I'd share my Chanel repair experience with my vintage Chanel Black Caviar Chevron Camera Bag. The original owner had purchased the bag in the early 90s. The leather loop on one of the sides was torn off and the gold chain strap was missing. Unfortunately, I forgot to take before photos, but the bag was in nearly flawless condition aside from the missing chain. 

I took my bag to the Chanel store in NYC on 57th St. I was quoted $60 to repair the missing chain and loop. However, a day or two after dropping off my bag, I received a call from the repairs department that the original vintage chain was not in stock and they could not replace with a leather interlaced chain as that would alter the original design of the bag (and thus making it non-authentic...go figure). 

I asked if the loop could still be repaired at the very least, and then I could possibly find a new chain elsewhere. I also asked that if they were able to find the vintage chain in stock, if they could also replace the chain. The price to repair just the leather loop was quoted at $30.

Six weeks later, I received a call that my bag was ready to be picked up. I was very anxious to see if the bag would come back with just a new loop or near chain. I'm very happy to report that the chain was able to be replaced. The new loop looks very good too. Not flawless, but still much better than any leather repair store could achieve IMO.

Here are the after pics of my bag. I'm very happy with the results and price of repair and look forward to taking more bags to Chanel for repair in the future.


----------



## tutushopper

Your bag looks amazing!  So happy they were able to replace your chain as well.  It really looks brand new from the photos.


----------



## Fahrina

fishyxpisces13 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thought I'd share my Chanel repair experience with my vintage Chanel Black Caviar Chevron Camera Bag. The original owner had purchased the bag in the early 90s. The leather loop on one of the sides was torn off and the gold chain strap was missing. Unfortunately, I forgot to take before photos, but the bag was in nearly flawless condition aside from the missing chain.
> 
> I took my bag to the Chanel store in NYC on 57th St. I was quoted $60 to repair the missing chain and loop. However, a day or two after dropping off my bag, I received a call from the repairs department that the original vintage chain was not in stock and they could not replace with a leather interlaced chain as that would alter the original design of the bag (and thus making it non-authentic...go figure).
> 
> I asked if the loop could still be repaired at the very least, and then I could possibly find a new chain elsewhere. I also asked that if they were able to find the vintage chain in stock, if they could also replace the chain. The price to repair just the leather loop was quoted at $30.
> 
> Six weeks later, I received a call that my bag was ready to be picked up. I was very anxious to see if the bag would come back with just a new loop or near chain. I'm very happy to report that the chain was able to be replaced. The new loop looks very good too. Not flawless, but still much better than any leather repair store could achieve IMO.
> 
> Here are the after pics of my bag. I'm very happy with the results and price of repair and look forward to taking more bags to Chanel for repair in the future.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76994627@N07/8351808554/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76994627@N07/8351809636/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76994627@N07/8351810968/



Wow! This is really cool ;D
I am happy that you manage to get the bag refurbished so well!
I own a couple of vintage and understand how important a great refurbishing job is 
Congrats and enjoy your refreshed bag


----------



## Hanae

fishyxpisces13 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thought I'd share my Chanel repair experience with my vintage Chanel Black Caviar Chevron Camera Bag. The original owner had purchased the bag in the early 90s. The leather loop on one of the sides was torn off and the gold chain strap was missing. Unfortunately, I forgot to take before photos, but the bag was in nearly flawless condition aside from the missing chain.
> 
> I took my bag to the Chanel store in NYC on 57th St. I was quoted $60 to repair the missing chain and loop. However, a day or two after dropping off my bag, I received a call from the repairs department that the original vintage chain was not in stock and they could not replace with a leather interlaced chain as that would alter the original design of the bag (and thus making it non-authentic...go figure).
> 
> I asked if the loop could still be repaired at the very least, and then I could possibly find a new chain elsewhere. I also asked that if they were able to find the vintage chain in stock, if they could also replace the chain. The price to repair just the leather loop was quoted at $30.
> 
> Six weeks later, I received a call that my bag was ready to be picked up. I was very anxious to see if the bag would come back with just a new loop or near chain. I'm very happy to report that the chain was able to be replaced. The new loop looks very good too. Not flawless, but still much better than any leather repair store could achieve IMO.
> 
> Here are the after pics of my bag. I'm very happy with the results and price of repair and look forward to taking more bags to Chanel for repair in the future.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76994627@N07/8351808554/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76994627@N07/8351809636/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76994627@N07/8351810968/



This is beautiful!! They did a great job!


----------



## mom2cas

Hi. I have a Chanel bag with a resin/leather chain and solid resin handle at the top of the two shoulder straps. The solid resin makes it very uncomfortable to wear on my shoulder. I love the bag, so does anyone know if Chanel will replace the solid resin with more pliable leather or is this something I need to send out because it is "altering" the original design?  Thanks!!


----------



## tutushopper

mom2cas said:


> Hi. I have a Chanel bag with a resin/leather chain and solid resin handle at the top of the two shoulder straps. The solid resin makes it very uncomfortable to wear on my shoulder. I love the bag, so does anyone know if Chanel will replace the solid resin with more pliable leather or is this something I need to send out because it is "altering" the original design?  Thanks!!



Sounds like it would be altering the original design, so you'd need to find another place.  There are usually great leather shops around.  I was given one by my NM SA and two by the Dior SA.


----------



## ginabeebop

i recently bought a vintage chanel and the previous owner had stored the chains under the lambskin and there are dents in the lambskin from the chains, do you think the chanel spa treatment would fix it? or does anyone know a fix for this problem!? i'm scared to use any type of cleaner on it. suggestions?


----------



## tutushopper

ginabeebop said:


> i recently bought a vintage chanel and the previous owner had stored the chains under the lambskin and there are dents in the lambskin from the chains, do you think the chanel spa treatment would fix it? or does anyone know a fix for this problem!? i'm scared to use any type of cleaner on it. suggestions?



I don't know of any way to fix dents from chains on lambskin.


----------



## **Chanel**

Hi all,

It's been a long time since I bought my last Chanel bag, but I am considering a Reissue at the moment.
In the past, I knew Chanel in Europe where I live, didn't accept bags for spa treatments. Only for defects.
I am wondering if this has changed over the years or that it is still the same?

Because I am a bit nervous that the Reissue in distressed leather will show some bad corner wear at the end and that nothing could be done. 

Anyone knows if a Chanel boutique somewhere in Europe does accept bags for spa treatments and touching up corners? 
Thank you!


----------



## Schmerica

I'm looking to purchase a pre-loved Petite Timeless Tote (PTT) which is now discontinued. The zipper is a bit tarnished and I'm wondering if I took it to the Chanel Spa, if they would be able to replace the zipper because it could be a piece of hardware they no longer make? I'm not familiar with the Chanel Spa, especially on discontinued bags, so any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Jantao16

Hi all,
I'm want to get a vintage Chanel as well and what I've been reading is that the total refurb is offered in USA. Anyone knows if it's offered in Canada too? I would like to send it in for total refurb as the overall consensus is that it's very worthwhile. If I can't get a total refurb, I would go with pre-loved rather than vintage. TIA!


----------



## babybaby2011

Jantao16 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm want to get a vintage Chanel as well and what I've been reading is that the total refurb is offered in USA. Anyone knows if it's offered in Canada too? I would like to send it in for total refurb as the overall consensus is that it's very worthwhile. If I can't get a total refurb, I would go with pre-loved rather than vintage. TIA!



You can send your bag to Ch&#7843;nel store Canada to fix it. I did it before


----------



## tutushopper

I'm pretty sure you can send your bag to Paris for refurbishment from anywhere, as well.  It's not just for people in the U.S., as for total refurbishment, often bags from the U.S. buyers are sent to Paris.


----------



## Jantao16

tutushopper said:


> I'm pretty sure you can send your bag to Paris for refurbishment from anywhere, as well.  It's not just for people in the U.S., as for total refurbishment, often bags from the U.S. buyers are sent to Paris.





babybaby2011 said:


> You can send your bag to Ch&#7843;nel store Canada to fix it. I did it before



Thanks, I'll give it a shot then!


----------



## **Chanel**

tutushopper said:


> *I'm pretty sure you can send your bag to Paris for refurbishment from anywhere, as well.*  It's not just for people in the U.S., as for total refurbishment, often bags from the U.S. buyers are sent to Paris.



This means including touching up of corners that show signs of wear?


----------



## hanaroo

I took my bag to the Chanel at SouthCoast Plaza here in Southern CA and the SAs there told me they did not accept bags for cleaning, only for repairs. Mine is a vintage 2003-2004 jumbo flap.  Since the bag itself is in such pristine condition, I asked if they would replace the  scratched CCs (very minor) but they practically begged me not to send it in.  They took a look at it and said once the bag goes to the factory, it may come back w/ hardware that doesn't match the style of my bag. So I took their advice and didn't send it in.  They were very nice but young so I'm not sure if they were right about Chanel not doing cleaning. Does anyone have any idea how I can send it to a Chanel factory for cleaning??? Thanks!!!!


----------



## tutushopper

**Chanel** said:


> This means including touching up of corners that show signs of wear?



Yes.


----------



## tutushopper

hanaroo said:


> I took my bag to the Chanel at SouthCoast Plaza here in Southern CA and the SAs there told me they did not accept bags for cleaning, only for repairs. Mine is a vintage 2003-2004 jumbo flap.  Since the bag itself is in such pristine condition, I asked if they would replace the  scratched CCs (very minor) but they practically begged me not to send it in.  They took a look at it and said once the bag goes to the factory, it may come back w/ hardware that doesn't match the style of my bag. So I took their advice and didn't send it in.  They were very nice but young so I'm not sure if they were right about Chanel not doing cleaning. Does anyone have any idea how I can send it to a Chanel factory for cleaning??? Thanks!!!!



I think you got a clueless SA.  They do take bags for cleaning, as well as refurbishing.  If yours has ghw, you might have the more heavily gold plated hardware that they don't have anymore.  I have that on my vintage mini, which is in great condition (the hardware), so if I ever send it in, it will be with VERY specific instructions to NOT touch the hardware.


----------



## **Chanel**

tutushopper said:


> Yes.



That's good to know, thank you! The last time I asked about this a few years ago, I was at Chanel in Amsterdam.
They told me it was not possible to send the bag in for refurbishing, only repairs.
Because of that, plus the price increases over the years, made me stop buying more Chanel bags. With these prices, it's a must for me that I can send bags in when needed .


----------



## Love17

Hi there, Chanel does a great job restoring bags from personal experience. However, I thought I'd also share that I recently cleaned up a lambskin bag with Porsche "leather conditioner" and it worked wonderfully - restored/moisturized the leather beautifully. I applied it with gentle rubbing with a soft cloth and then let it dry for a couple hours, then repeated the process. The result was excellent! It's $30 at the dealership.


----------



## hanaroo

tutushopper said:


> I think you got a clueless SA.  They do take bags for cleaning, as well as refurbishing.  If yours has ghw, you might have the more heavily gold plated hardware that they don't have anymore.  I have that on my vintage mini, which is in great condition (the hardware), so if I ever send it in, it will be with VERY specific instructions to NOT touch the hardware.



tutushopper, I just called them again and was told they don't do cleaning.  Maybe it's just for this particular boutique. The girl gave me a number to a local shoe repair place in newport beach

Just thought I'd share w/ those in CA


----------



## tutushopper

hanaroo said:


> tutushopper, I just called them again and was told they don't do cleaning.  Maybe it's just for this particular boutique. The girl gave me a number to a local shoe repair place in newport beach
> 
> Just thought I'd share w/ those in CA



That is just so odd.  Willeyi in FL sends hers in often and they do cleaning of her GSTs inside and outside, which are leather with fabric interior.  So I know they do it.  I will say, though, that I had a vintage bag done up at a place in NB and they did a great job.  Also, when I just bought some Dior items recently, the SA gave me the name of a shop they use in NB as well, for when the warranty period is over.  

I would contact the Chanel boutiques in BH as well as NYC and compare the answers that you get.  Chanel should do cleaning as well as refurbishing.  I also recently had a SA at the SCP Boutique give me erroneous information about buying a bag, so I don't trust them all.


----------



## BigAkoya

tutushopper said:
			
		

> That is just so odd.  Willeyi in FL sends hers in often and they do cleaning of her GSTs inside and outside, which are leather with fabric interior.  So I know they do it.  I will say, though, that I had a vintage bag done up at a place in NB and they did a great job.  Also, when I just bought some Dior items recently, the SA gave me the name of a shop they use in NB as well, for when the warranty period is over.
> 
> I would contact the Chanel boutiques in BH as well as NYC and compare the answers that you get.  Chanel should do cleaning as well as refurbishing.  I also recently had a SA at the SCP Boutique give me erroneous information about buying a bag, so I don't trust them all.



Yes.  I do it all the time.  Done that at Chanel Bal Harbour, Orlando, and NYC.  I either mail them or if I happen to be in that city, I drop it off.  Price is around 225.00-250.00.  Price varies.  Takes about 6-8 weeks.  Is this a new policy for 2013?  I can't imagine as so many people send their bag in for a spa treatment.


----------



## tutushopper

I think it's just misinformed SAs in that store, sad to say.  It's a large store, with a lot of people who shop there (the whole mall is very upscale), and I just feel that often some of their SAs are not that well versed in their products and services.  It's sad when you can't shop your local boutique, but instead go running out to find things from SAs in department stores in other parts of the country.  This should not happen.  I have shopped there for many years, but I have seen it go downhill in terms of service so much.


----------



## *schmoo*

hanaroo said:


> tutushopper, I just called them again and was told they don't do cleaning.  Maybe it's just for this particular boutique. The girl gave me a number to a local shoe repair place in newport beach
> 
> Just thought I'd share w/ those in CA



was this the stand alone or the boutique inside Bloomies?


----------



## tutushopper

*schmoo* said:


> was this the stand alone or the boutique inside Bloomies?



I'm guessing it's the stand alone boutique.  They have some fairly new SAs who seem to not know what they are doing, and as I said, the boutique in general seems to be headed in not a good direction, compared to years ago.


----------



## MamZelle

I bought a vintage Classic Flap M/L in black lambskin with GHW in 2010. He's almost as old as me because he's from 1990's.

I wanted to give him something a little more "new", the latch was a little tarnished. I was very well informed by the shop on Rue Cambon, who offered me a quote to replace the latch, eyelets and handles. It cost 165 for a period of three weeks only.

I got my precious this afternoon and I am thrilled!  My bag is almost new! The ladie offered me to package my bag and gave me a paper bag. I know it's normal but it's always nice to be so well received 

I suggest you do not hesitate to use their services, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## tutushopper

MamZelle said:


> I bought a vintage Classic Flap M/L in black lambskin with GHW in 2010. He's almost as old as me because he's from 1990's.
> 
> I wanted to give him something a little more "new", the latch was a little tarnished. I was very well informed by the shop on Rue Cambon, who offered me a quote to replace the latch, eyelets and handles. It cost 165 for a period of three weeks only.
> 
> I got my precious this afternoon and I am thrilled!  My bag is almost new! The ladie offered me to package my bag and gave me a paper bag. I know it's normal but it's always nice to be so well received
> 
> I suggest you do not hesitate to use their services, you will not be disappointed.
> 
> View attachment 2052779
> 
> 
> View attachment 2052780
> 
> 
> View attachment 2052781
> 
> 
> View attachment 2052782
> 
> 
> View attachment 2052783



They did a great job and what a lovely presentation!


----------



## PharmD615

I had a scratch on my turnlock where the gold had worn off on my new Jumbo that was bothering me. I called the Chanel at the department store where I bought it and was told it would most likely have to be sent off and that it could take up to 8 weeks. I then decided to call the boutique at Bal Harbour to see what they said. The manager told me they had an employee in store who could repair it as long as they had the parts in stock. I went in today and the manager greeted me and had my turnlock changed out in less than 10 minutes. When they brought out my bag to show me the new turnlock not ony did the manager bring it out but so did the employee who made the repair.
Excellent customer service at the Bal Harbour boutique!


----------



## tutushopper

PharmD615 said:


> I had a scratch on my turnlock where the gold had worn off on my new Jumbo that was bothering me. I called the Chanel at the department store where I bought it and was told it would most likely have to be sent off and that it could take up to 8 weeks. I then decided to call the boutique at Bal Harbour to see what they said. The manager told me they had an employee in store who could repair it as long as they had the parts in stock. I went in today and the manager greeted me and had my turnlock changed out in less than 10 minutes. When they brought out my bag to show me the new turnlock not ony did the manager bring it out but so did the employee who made the repair.
> Excellent customer service at the Bal Harbour boutique!



That is awesome customer service; great to hear!


----------



## Aurelia24

Hello, I'm planning to buy a bag for my mother. My question was: there is something they fix and something not? This bags has a little discoloration on the edges and the hardware is gold and tarnished in some point. The most important problem is that on the lowest part of the bag, at the edge of the bottom, there is a rip. Will they fix this or it's impossible? Thanks.


----------



## Aurelia24

Hello, sorry if I am boring, but it's very important for me. Thank you very much and sorry for being so annoying.


----------



## tutushopper

Aurelia24 said:


> Hello, I'm planning to buy a bag for my mother. My question was: there is something they fix and something not? This bags has a little discoloration on the edges and the hardware is gold and tarnished in some point. The most important problem is that on the lowest part of the bag, at the edge of the bottom, there is a rip. Will they fix this or it's impossible? Thanks.



Hi.  I'm not a refurbishing expert, but while I know for sure that Chanel would be able to fix the hardware and the discoloration (they can redye bags), I'm not sure how well the rip would be repaired.  It looks to me more like damage than a rip, but it's hard to tell from just this photo.


----------



## Aurelia24

Thank you very much for your answer, I will try to obtain more detailed pics.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Taking my bag to repair today , Is it better take it to boutique or where I purchase it ?


----------



## fishyxpisces13

Aurelia24 said:


> Thank you very much for your answer, I will try to obtain more detailed pics.



From what I can tell from the pic, it looks like the leather around the piping is torn. According to the refurb price list (see link below), there is a service to replace/repair leather piping and binding. I'm not certain if this is the same repair needed for your bag, but FYI that it appears that it can be done. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/price-list-for-chanel-repair-refurbishment-spa-service-698989.html


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Taking my bag to repair today , Is it better take it to boutique or where I purchase it ?



update..it my lucky day today. My bag was from like at least 4 years ago. And i took it to bloomingdales for repair today. And all i needed was a refurbishment. since the hardware and everything else still looks good. They actually did it FREE for me YAH!!!! how awesome!!


----------



## Nikki_

Thanks for this informative thread, ladies.

I recently purchased a handbag in need of repair and feel fairly confident that Chanel will be able to restore the handbag to it's original condition.


----------



## sunnys

Hello all you lovely ladies here. I'm new to Chanel, even though I've dreamed about owning one since I was a little girl hehe. 

I recently bought a vintage Chanel suede flap bag for a good price. It was from the 80s if I didn't remember it wrong. Since the seller already informed me about the discoloration of the bag ahead, I was still a little surprised to see how bad the discoloration when I received the bag. The bag also has a strong vintage odor that smells like the clothes you stored in the humid basement for a really long time. Anyway, the bag still has a pretty good shape, and the bag itself is really cute (kinda small on my 5'10'' frame, but I still love it)! So here comes my questions:

1. I think the bag really needs a redye, and I believe Chanel can do that if I ask them to? Isn't it included in the full refurnishing service? 

2. The original color of the bag is described as green tea. It's like the color of a green tea mousse cake (duh! it's green tea.. xD) I have never seen this color anywhere before, which is the reason why I think it's unique. Would Chanel be able to redye the bag back to this color again?

3. Since it's a suede bag, would the redye process ruin the leather? One of the reasons I bought this bag is because it's suede.

4. From some of the posts I've read in this thread, apparently Chanel boutique here at Bloor Toronto doesn't provide a full refurnishing service? Would it be the best idea to take it the states? Bring the bag down states is easy, but to get it back? I wonder if Chanel in US would be able to mail it back to me? Would it be caught for customs?

I'm really sorry for asking so many questions. Thank you so much in advance for all your patience and helpful inputs!!


----------



## Lyn2005

I just wanted to say that my last repairs experience has really solidified the Chanel brand for me, as a future brand I want to give my business to.

I took my Chanel dangle CC crystal logo earrings on a vacation and lost quite a few stones from them. I took them to the store and asked for the crystals to be replaced, I was ready to pay a repair fee. To my surprise, staff there offered to replace the crystals free of charge!

A few weeks later, they called me and said that the new crystals they had in stock were a slightly different shade, and so they offered to take out all of the remaining old crystals and replace it all! 

End of story, I got back a pair of earrings that look brand sparkling new, and Chanel has gained a loyal customer


----------



## babystan

Hi ladies=D does anyone know if a tear like this can be repaired?

TIA

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/dm2nijiqleatssmeyf4_tear.jpg


----------



## Levo

I want to buy a vintage bag on ebay and get it refurbished by Chanel. Anyone has experience? I would love to know if you recommend doing this. Thank you 
I'm worry about getting fake or Chanel reject doing work on the bag since there is no proof of purchase from reputable dealer, like boutique.


----------



## shackie

hi there, i did send in a bag for refurbish it will cost you about 300 plus shipping, took 3 months to get mine back and i dont live near a chanel store, so i had to send to dallas texas. refurbish is a total rebuild of the purse and hardware.


----------



## Levo

shackie said:


> hi there, i did send in a bag for refurbish it will cost you about 300 plus shipping, took 3 months to get mine back and i dont live near a chanel store, so i had to send to dallas texas. refurbish is a total rebuild of the purse and hardware.


thank you shackie, How do you like the finish look, did they do a good job? Was your bag lambskin? after they dye your bag, is the leather harden or flattened?


----------



## love_for_bags

Hello ladies. I'm wondering if Chanel might be able to refurbish - in particular exchange the hardware - on my vintage bag from the early eighties. My main concern is the chains that's attached at the front of the bag - does Chanel still carry such hardware? Furthermore does anyone know if they do refurbishments in the stores in Germany - more accurately Hamburg? I'll go there at the end of this month to buy a GST and am considering bringing this one along to get refurbished....


----------



## qookymonster

Hi ladies, I've read through some of the posts on this thread and saw that some people managed to send their bags to Paris to be refurbished even if they don't live in France. Does anyone have the contact details of the store in Paris that takes in bags to repair? And if I'm overseas, how do they send the bag back to me? TIA!


----------



## Summer sunshine

qookymonster said:


> Hi ladies, I've read through some of the posts on this thread and saw that some people managed to send their bags to Paris to be refurbished even if they don't live in France. Does anyone have the contact details of the store in Paris that takes in bags to repair? And if I'm overseas, how do they send the bag back to me? TIA!



Hi, Ive also been wondering the answer to this but from what I can gather I think you need to contact a Chanel store in your country and ask them about it. I expect you can then either go into the store with your bag or send the bag to them and they will ship it to Paris and back. When mine arrives I intend to do this..


----------



## LV Bags Lover

I wonder how come people are saying Chanel can do repair etc. When I called to check and they told me they don't do.


----------



## tutushopper

LV Bags Lover said:


> I wonder how come people are saying Chanel can do repair etc. When I called to check and they told me they don't do.



I have heard some countries tell people that they don't do this, but if that's the case, you could always send it yourself to Paris, after contacting them about the how-to information.  Chanel definitely does do refurbishing!


----------



## vickitaa92

Does anyone know if it's possible to ship a bag to a Chanel store to be refurbished? We don't have a Chanel store in my country


----------



## tutushopper

vickitaa92 said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to ship a bag to a Chanel store to be refurbished? We don't have a Chanel store in my country



I would think it would definitely be possible.  You might want to send an email or contact by phone the main store in Paris and ask what the procedure is.  Then make sure to fully insure your bag when you send it in.


----------



## vickitaa92

tutushopper said:


> I would think it would definitely be possible.  You might want to send an email or contact by phone the main store in Paris and ask what the procedure is.  Then make sure to fully insure your bag when you send it in.



Thank you so much for your prompt answer. I'll give them a call


----------



## tutushopper

vickitaa92 said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt answer. I'll give them a call



You are very welcome!


----------



## love_for_bags

For anyone interested the boutique in Hamburg, Germany, does ship to Paris for refurbishment. I just left my vintage bag in their care and I look forward to see what they can do with my very well loved bag


----------



## MsCao

joansie said:


> wodlrla ~ horrors!  dont know where u live but i've had good luck dealing w a very lovely woman who is the head of repair dept at Chanel boutique in NYC, 57th st - her name is Emilsen - shes very charming & tries to help her customers - good luck!


thx for sharing!


----------



## ESQ.

ladies, its been 3 full months and my bag isnt ready. i call every week but they dont have an update for me other than "its being worked on" - has anyone had an experience with chanel losing the item they are repairing???


----------



## tutushopper

ESQ. said:


> ladies, its been 3 full months and my bag isnt ready. i call every week but they dont have an update for me other than "its being worked on" - has anyone had an experience with chanel losing the item they are repairing???



When you take it in, they tell you that it can take months; it really depends on what you are having done to it, how many bags are ahead of you, availability of parts, etc.  I don't think they will lose your Chanel bag.


----------



## prettycitygirl

I took my early 80's double flap in for refurbishment on Friday.  I was told it would take 12-weeks.  During my conversation with my SA, she metioned that only one person is refurbishing their bags.    I was really curious about her comment, but didn't question further.  How odd, only one person?


----------



## tonkamama

prettycitygirl said:


> I took my early 80's double flap in for refurbishment on Friday.  I was told it would take 12-weeks.  During my conversation with my SA, she metioned that only one person is refurbishing their bags.    I was really curious about her comment, but didn't question further.  How odd, only one person?



Only 12 weeks?! You are one lucky customer.

I finally decided to take my 1st Chanel (now vintage) in for refurbishment on the outside.  This shoulder bag which I purchased long long time ago was in mint condition as I hardly use it, but the lamb skin color has turned sort of brownish instead of jet black, I always kept it in the dust bag and wonder why it was like that, my other  lamb skin m/l started to fade as well....

SA told me it takes "few" months and asked me to check back in 6 months if I don't hear from them....  I was going to wait to see how they do on the refurbish before turning in my m/l, I think I might need to just give it to them as it seems taking longer and longer for Chanel to do these type of refurbishment.


----------



## prettycitygirl

tonkamama said:


> Only 12 weeks?! You are one lucky customer.
> 
> I finally decided to take my 1st Chanel (now vintage) in for refurbishment on the outside.  This shoulder bag which I purchased long long time ago was in mint condition as I hardly use it, but the lamb skin color has turned sort of brownish instead of jet black, I always kept it in the dust bag and wonder why it was like that, my other  lamb skin m/l started to fade as well....
> 
> SA told me it takes "few" months and asked me to check back in 6 months if I don't hear from them....  I was going to wait to see how they do on the refurbish before turning in my m/l, I think I might need to just give it to them as it seems taking longer and longer for Chanel to do these type of refurbishment.


Holy smokes, Tonkamama!  Six months is outrageous!  I never heard of such a long wait for repair/refurbishment.  Wow!


----------



## lisa_hori

anyone has been to chanel boutique in australia? i took mine in one day and asked for service but the girl  refused to do so n told me to call one company in sydney. Weird...


----------



## tutushopper

lisa_hori said:


> anyone has been to chanel boutique in australia? i took mine in one day and asked for service but the girl  refused to do so n told me to call one company in sydney. Weird...



I've read some countries don't do the refurbishment, so you might want to contact the Paris boutique directly and ship the bag to the address that they give you for refurbishment.


----------



## lisa_hori

tutushopper said:


> I've read some countries don't do the refurbishment, so you might want to contact the Paris boutique directly and ship the bag to the address that they give you for refurbishment.



oh! thanks for you help!!! *big hugs*


----------



## tutushopper

lisa_hori said:


> oh! thanks for you help!!! *big hugs*



You are so very welcome!


----------



## travelluver

Hi Gals,
Can I get opinions on whether you think the inside of this bag could be repaired through Chanel refurbishment?  How much would something like that cost?  I thought I saw somewhere on the forum a listing for repair prices, but can't seem to find the info.  If anyone could point me in the right direction it would be most appreciated - thanks very much in advance!!

Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/121100702834?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## ypph

The inside of the bag looks really butchered.. Didn't know it could look like this! And I'm surprised the seller said it hasn't been used much >< 

Anyway if you've got it authenticated and its a good deal, check with chanel if they could fix it? Looks like they have to replace the interior all together


----------



## cdinh87

travelluver said:


> Hi Gals,
> Can I get opinions on whether you think the inside of this bag could be repaired through Chanel refurbishment?  How much would something like that cost?  I thought I saw somewhere on the forum a listing for repair prices, but can't seem to find the info.  If anyone could point me in the right direction it would be most appreciated - thanks very much in advance!!
> 
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/121100702834?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 

Is this the thread u're looking for?
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-first-gst-and-experience-with-chanel-refurbishment-806821.html


----------



## travelluver

cdinh87 said:


> Is this the thread u're looking for?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-first-gst-and-experience-with-chanel-refurbishment-806821.html




I'm not sure...maybe...but I wish I would have bookmarked the page that had a Chanel price list for refurb - I'll try putting that into the search engine since there are so many pages of this thread - thanks!


----------



## travelluver

cdinh87 said:


> Is this the thread u're looking for?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-first-gst-and-experience-with-chanel-refurbishment-806821.html




Found what I needed, thanks very much!
Have a great day!!


----------



## cdinh87

travelluver said:


> Found what I needed, thanks very much!
> Have a great day!!


 
Yay! could you share with us? hehe


----------



## Nat

Are you referring to this thread? http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/price-list-for-chanel-repair-refurbishment-spa-service-698989.html


----------



## travelluver

cdinh87 said:


> Yay! could you share with us? hehe




Sure - here's the link -

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/price-list-for-chanel-repair-refurbishment-spa-service-698989.html


----------



## gquinn

I would like some advice please... I'm bringing in my vintage red lambskin jumbo for refinishing as it needs some serious TLC. I think the main things I would like to have done are:

a. Refinish/redye the exterior as it is very faded
b. Refinish the inside of flap (small pen marks)
c. Clean the interior (small pen marks)
d. Polish/clean the hardware/chains
e. Replace the leather on the chain straps

My questions are:

1. Does Chanel refinish the inside of the flap without touching the lining? 
2. Does Chanel clean the lining? (I have remnants of the serial # which I do not want them to take off)
3. Does Chanel polish the hardware/chains (not interested in having it replaced but there are hairline scratches and some color transfer from possible red-colored polish/conditioner)
4. Does anyone have previous experience with how quickly the Hawaii and Vegas stores return your bag? I know that it will take approx. 3 months but I have the option of dropping my bag off at either location as I will be travelling to both this month.

Any input is appreciated!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Levo

Hi gquinn, they will polish your hardware to make it look like new. When they dye the inside of your bag, they will try to keep the serial number. And the repair should take 6-8 weeks.


----------



## gquinn

Levo said:


> Hi gquinn, they will polish your hardware to make it look like new. When they dye the inside of your bag, they will try to keep the serial number. And the repair should take 6-8 weeks.



Thanks Levo - This helps! Now I just have to figure out which stores have quicker turn-around


----------



## keodi

My chanel jumbo has a crease in the front of the bag, can I send it in to get it fixed without the interior or hardware being touched?


----------



## cocokarlie

I got a pair of stud earrings for Christmas and have been wearing them sparingly, but I noticed just the other day that a rhinestone is missing. It's pretty noticeable since the style is just the interlocking c's with stones. Will Chanel repair something like this?


----------



## blairxoxo

Can Chanel repair the interior pockets if are melted together?


----------



## tonkamama

cocokarlie said:


> I got a pair of stud earrings for Christmas and have been wearing them sparingly, but I noticed just the other day that a rhinestone is missing. It's pretty noticeable since the style is just the interlocking c's with stones. Will Chanel repair something like this?



Where did you get your earrings?  If within a year Chanel will fix for free....  Normally I will ask for a brand new pairs or exchange for a different pairs.


----------



## cocokarlie

tonkamama said:


> Where did you get your earrings?  If within a year Chanel will fix for free....  Normally I will ask for a brand new pairs or exchange for a different pairs.



I bought them in Hong Kong, but I'm currently in San Francisco. I will be back in HK in a month, so hopefully they will fix it for me.


----------



## wobertow

hi everyone!!! do you think this purse is still fixable? It's a vintage purse that I've been eyeing in ebay. I really appreciate your input  before I invest on it. thanks a bunch!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330902973066?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## vickitaa92

Is it true that the Chanel stores in Europe doesn't offer cleaning and re-dying service? I was planning to bring my vintage Chanel bag to London (there is no Chanel store in my country) but the SA claimed that they don't offer that kind of service..


----------



## Hope01

cocokarlie said:


> I got a pair of stud earrings for Christmas and have been wearing them sparingly, but I noticed just the other day that a rhinestone is missing. It's pretty noticeable since the style is just the interlocking c's with stones. Will Chanel repair something like this?


 
I took my pair of stud CC earrings to Chanel inquiring about a repair, 3 of the crystals and the authenticity plate had fallen out. The lady I spoke to at my local boutique (Manchester, UK) said that if they have the crystals in the correct size and if the specialist is working that day then they can repair them in store the same day. Unfortunately the store didn't have the crystals in the size needed for my earrings but to my surprise they offered to send them to Paris for a full repair free of charge. Very unexpected as my earrings are 3 and a half years old. Wonderful customer service.


----------



## prettycitygirl

**WARNING**
I purchased a vintage Chanel double flap, pre-KL, and Chanel could not repair as they said it was too old, thus they could authenticate the bag.  Please be mindful of your very vintage purchases.


----------



## sjunky13

prettycitygirl said:


> **WARNING**
> I purchased a vintage Chanel double flap, pre-KL, and Chanel could not repair as they said it was too old, thus they could authenticate the bag.  Please be mindful of your very vintage purchases.



That is because the new people know nothing about Chanel, sadly! 

In NYC, the repair person retired after 25 years this past December. She was amazing and knew all about Chanel. Her replacement knows nada, no knowledge of any styles , leather or care.


----------



## keodi

sjunky13 said:


> That is because the new people know nothing about Chanel, sadly!
> 
> In NYC, the repair person retired after 25 years this past December. She was amazing and knew all about Chanel. Her replacement knows nada, no knowledge of any styles , leather or care.



very sad....


----------



## AUTOGRAPHHOUND1

You may find this interesting.  I recently brought my red jumbo into Chanel at the Short Hills Mall in NJ, for a total refurbishment.  Well they told me that they had just started using some new computer system and apologized for the time it took to take the bag and give me a receipt.  So what I was given was a "Chanel Internal Repair Form".... which has the "sender" listed as Chanel at Short Hills Mall... and the Recipient as "Leather Surgeon in Doylestown Pa."   I did some searching and found this website for them... which is currently not operating except for the home page.  http://www.leathersurgeons.com/

I always thought Chanel did all their repair and refurbishment work in house.... but this clearly shows that's not the case.  It does appear from looking at this website that they carry the Chanel "Seal of Approval".... so I guess they're very good at what they do.  But I just never realized that Chanel was shipping the bags out to third party vendors to do this kind of work.  So it really does mean you might get completely different results depending on what part of the country you are in. I also wonder even if you bring your bag into the NYC store... if it just goes to Pa. too.  I'd have to say based upon seeing this... that it does.


----------



## deltalady

prettycitygirl said:


> **WARNING**
> I purchased a vintage Chanel double flap, pre-KL, and Chanel could not repair as they said it was too old, thus they could authenticate the bag. Please be mindful of your very vintage purchases.


 
The one in Houston?  That's a shame.  I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## minnicole

Its so hard to fine a way to clean my bags


----------



## prettycitygirl

deltalady said:


> The one in Houston?  That's a shame.  I'm sorry to hear that.



Yes, Houston.  The manger, with whom I spoke, was very polite when she told me the news, very professional.  She also presented me with a letter from Chanel stating they couldn't authenticate the bag.  I have to say, I was very embarrassed.  I mean, what could I say?  I purchased from a reputable reseller from Japan, I had the bag authenticate with tPF, Carol Diva and Étinceler just to be sure!  BUT, to be honest, it is a very unusual bag - early 80s according to Étinceler.  It has the overlapping revered logo.  Also, the bag pocket didn't line up perfectly.  No sticker and no authenticity card - no refurb according to the manager.  

I have since contacted the seller who is willing to refund my money based on Chanel's letter - thank goodness.


----------



## prettycitygirl

sjunky13 said:


> That is because the new people know nothing about Chanel, sadly!
> 
> In NYC, the repair person retired after 25 years this past December. She was amazing and knew all about Chanel. Her replacement knows nada, no knowledge of any styles , leather or care.



I've read a lot of positive comments on the NYC repair department.  I didn't know about the recent retirement of their lead dept women!  What a shame?


----------



## Ilovelovechanel

Ohh no


----------



## Love Of My Life

AUTOGRAPHHOUND1 said:


> You may find this interesting.  I recently brought my red jumbo into Chanel at the Short Hills Mall in NJ, for a total refurbishment.  Well they told me that they had just started using some new computer system and apologized for the time it took to take the bag and give me a receipt.  So what I was given was a "Chanel Internal Repair Form".... which has the "sender" listed as Chanel at Short Hills Mall... and the Recipient as "Leather Surgeon in Doylestown Pa."   I did some searching and found this website for them... which is currently not operating except for the home page.  http://www.leathersurgeons.com/
> 
> I always thought Chanel did all their repair and refurbishment work in house.... but this clearly shows that's not the case.  It does appear from looking at this website that they carry the Chanel "Seal of Approval".... so I guess they're very good at what they do.  But I just never realized that Chanel was shipping the bags out to third party vendors to do this kind of work.  So it really does mean you might get completely different results depending on what part of the country you are in. I also wonder even if you bring your bag into the NYC store... if it just goes to Pa. too.  I'd have to say based upon seeing this... that it does.


 
Thought Chanel sends their repairs (jewelry & bags) to their center located in NJ

Maybe this is a secondary repair place they use as a backup


----------



## lallybelle

sjunky13 said:


> That is because the new people know nothing about Chanel, sadly!
> 
> In NYC, the repair person retired after 25 years this past December. She was amazing and knew all about Chanel. Her replacement knows nada, no knowledge of any styles , leather or care.



Emilsen is gone???


----------



## sjunky13

Yes, Emilsen is gone, she retired around the Holidays. She was a great contact for me as I trusted her word on leather finishes, care of bags , and quality. She was  with the company over 25 years and I trusted her completely.  She knew every bag and was honest with me. 


As for leather surgeons, they have been doing Chanel for years now. Of course when I dropped my item off at Short Hills, they gave me a song and a dance that LS did not do repairs. LOL The east coast sends their bags to Leather Surgeons. West Cost uses someplace else. 
They are trying to keep the mystic of Chanel going. So many People think that Chanel works on these bags for repair, even being sent back to Paris! 
Repair prices are also going up. Usually a bag is 110 to be repaired, not any more. I said this years ago here in  the Chanel forum: They are also not repairing many bags, finishes, hardware ect.  Of course this has effected my purchases.


----------



## cocokarlie

Hope01 said:


> I took my pair of stud CC earrings to Chanel inquiring about a repair, 3 of the crystals and the authenticity plate had fallen out. The lady I spoke to at my local boutique (Manchester, UK) said that if they have the crystals in the correct size and if the specialist is working that day then they can repair them in store the same day. Unfortunately the store didn't have the crystals in the size needed for my earrings but to my surprise they offered to send them to Paris for a full repair free of charge. Very unexpected as my earrings are 3 and a half years old. Wonderful customer service.



I went in to the store the other day and they accepted it for repairs. Not sure if it's being done in store or sent out, but they told me to wait approx 4-6 weeks, though the SA said it shouldn't take that long.


----------



## AUTOGRAPHHOUND1

hotshot said:


> Thought Chanel sends their repairs (jewelry & bags) to their center located in NJ
> 
> Maybe this is a secondary repair place they use as a backup


 
I would have just assumed the same if I hadn't looked at the receipt closely. I guess the only way to get a handle on it is for others who drop their bags off to look at the receipt and determine where the bag is going.  I'd say if we see this a couple more times.. they might not be doing in house work at all anymore, at least in this area. I mean it doesn't cost any more to ship my bag to Pa. as it would to ship it to NYC.   NYC is closer.. so it's not a location thing. Maybe they just came to some business conclusion that farming the work out to vendors like this is more profitable than doing the work themselves.


----------



## cdinh87

AUTOGRAPHHOUND1 said:


> You may find this interesting. I recently brought my red jumbo into Chanel at the Short Hills Mall in NJ, for a total refurbishment. Well they told me that they had just started using some new computer system and apologized for the time it took to take the bag and give me a receipt. So what I was given was a "Chanel Internal Repair Form".... which has the "sender" listed as Chanel at Short Hills Mall... and the Recipient as "Leather Surgeon in Doylestown Pa." I did some searching and found this website for them... which is currently not operating except for the home page. http://www.leathersurgeons.com/
> 
> I always thought Chanel did all their repair and refurbishment work in house.... but this clearly shows that's not the case. It does appear from looking at this website that they carry the Chanel "Seal of Approval".... so I guess they're very good at what they do. But I just never realized that Chanel was shipping the bags out to third party vendors to do this kind of work. So it really does mean you might get completely different results depending on what part of the country you are in. I also wonder even if you bring your bag into the NYC store... if it just goes to Pa. too. I'd have to say based upon seeing this... that it does.


 
EDIT: I called Leather Surgeons and was told that they cannot service me directly.  I guess they have some kind of contract or something with Chanel and maybe that's why the website says "Currently not accepting clients" at the bottom right hand corner.  However, the gentleman I spoke with was very nice.



sjunky13 said:


> Yes, Emilsen is gone, she retired around the Holidays. She was a great contact for me as I trusted her word on leather finishes, care of bags , and quality. She was with the company over 25 years and I trusted her completely. She knew every bag and was honest with me.
> 
> 
> As for leather surgeons, they have been doing Chanel for years now. Of course when I dropped my item off at Short Hills, they gave me a song and a dance that LS did not do repairs. LOL The east coast sends their bags to Leather Surgeons. West Cost uses someplace else.
> They are trying to keep the mystic of Chanel going. So many People think that Chanel works on these bags for repair, even being sent back to Paris!
> Repair prices are also going up. Usually a bag is 110 to be repaired, not any more. I said this years ago here in the Chanel forum: They are also not repairing many bags, finishes, hardware ect. Of course this has effected my purchases.


 
Thank you for the intel! Short Hills Mall is the closest Chanel boutique to me (2 hour drive), but Doylestown is only 30min, and 5-10min if I'm visiting my cousin!


----------



## AUTOGRAPHHOUND1

cdinh87 said:


> EDIT: I called Leather Surgeons and was told that they cannot service me directly.  I guess they have some kind of contract or something with Chanel and maybe that's why the website says "Currently not accepting clients" at the bottom right hand corner.  However, the gentleman I spoke with was very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the intel! Short Hills Mall is the closest Chanel boutique to me (2 hour drive), but Doylestown is only 30min, and 5-10min if I'm visiting my cousin!


 

That all makes sense.  It's almost like Chanel may be their exclusive client at this point. Which does make me feel better. I like the fact that Chanel must have a ton of control over them and the quality of the work they expect.   My bag is due soon... so I'm eagerly awaiting the results.


----------



## hanana

I was very sad to see Emilsen retire, she was wonderful!  She once told me the bag I had brought in did not need refinishing.  She told me to just clean it with a delicate cream (the name escapes me at the moment).  

I have had good experience (so far) with the new repair specialist, Celine.  She just informed me that repair prices are going up as of July 1st.  Prices will be about double what they are now.  Total refurbishment will now be about $550 (I can't remember exactly, should have written the prices down!).


----------



## x ciel

Hi ladies,

I noticed last weekend that 2 crystals from my CC logo necklace had fallen out- I purchased it this year the end of February! Very disappointed that this would happen within a few months after buying it, as I have never abused it/dropped it/have it fallen anywhere. 

I've been reading through the thread and other various accounts of this happening and most are saying within a year Chanel will replace and repair for free, however, I called both the Chanel boutique as well as the Saks I bought the necklace from today, and they both said it will cost $85 to be repaired (the Saks saleswoman had no idea, and simply said if that's what the Chanel store said then that's what the price would be). Does anyone know if this is a new policy, or if I should speak with someone different? Thank you!


----------



## tutushopper

x ciel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I noticed last weekend that 2 crystals from my CC logo necklace had fallen out- I purchased it this year the end of February! Very disappointed that this would happen within a few months after buying it, as I have never abused it/dropped it/have it fallen anywhere.
> 
> I've been reading through the thread and other various accounts of this happening and most are saying within a year Chanel will replace and repair for free, however, I called both the Chanel boutique as well as the Saks I bought the necklace from today, and they both said it will cost $85 to be repaired (the Saks saleswoman had no idea, and simply said if that's what the Chanel store said then that's what the price would be). Does anyone know if this is a new policy, or if I should speak with someone different? Thank you!



I wonder if this is due to the recent (1st of July) increase in refurbishment policy?  I know my local Chanel sends costume jewelry items out locally for repair, and they did charge for replacing stones (I think it was about $60 but mine were well out of the year purchase time).  I would ask the SA at Chanel if the price recently increased when the spa services for bags did, and ask the reason for this.  I know the spa increase was due to all of the people buying really trashed bags on ebay and other reseller sites and then sending them in for total rehab; they were so overwhelmed with this (and obviously not making money from all of those ebay sales) that they are trying to stem the tide by the increase (which I can see their point very well, but I do think they should have put in some clause for those who buy their bags brand new from the boutique and can prove that with the receipt and their name in the system, at the very least at Chanel boutiques since we pay full price plus taxes for our bags), but I didn't think that many buy CJ online that needs rehab (but that may just be ignorance on my part as I have really never looked at that sort of market before).  In any case, my short answer would still be to ask if this is a recent change and if they will make any exception since they are well within the "warranty" period.  Best of luck and please let us know what you find out!


----------



## avalanche

Hello,

I bought a lambskin WOC in Paris last week. 
However after the trip, I realized there is a small hole(?) on the leather piping. It's tiny but through the hole I can see the red lining from the inside. Also one part of the stitch seems to be loosened a bit. 
Since they are small defects, I wonder if it's just something that could happen or I could ask for a repair.


----------



## jchen815

x ciel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I noticed last weekend that 2 crystals from my CC logo necklace had fallen out- I purchased it this year the end of February! Very disappointed that this would happen within a few months after buying it, as I have never abused it/dropped it/have it fallen anywhere.
> 
> I've been reading through the thread and other various accounts of this happening and most are saying within a year Chanel will replace and repair for free, however, I called both the Chanel boutique as well as the Saks I bought the necklace from today, and they both said it will cost $85 to be repaired (the Saks saleswoman had no idea, and simply said if that's what the Chanel store said then that's what the price would be). Does anyone know if this is a new policy, or if I should speak with someone different? Thank you!



When I dropped off my earrings (5-5-13) to replace a fallen crystal it was free because it was within a year. Maybe tutushopper is correct? Since the increase in refurbishment maybe now they don't have a "free to repair within a year" warranty? HTH


----------



## Tishie107

avalanche said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought a lambskin WOC in Paris last week.
> However after the trip, I realized there is a small hole(?) on the leather piping. It's tiny but through the hole I can see the red lining from the inside. Also one part of the stitch seems to be loosened a bit.
> Since they are small defects, I wonder if it's just something that could happen or I could ask for a repair.



I bought a jumbo flap last October and I noticed there was a loose stitch where the inner flap was connected to the outter. I took it to the Chanel boutique and it was free of charge. She told me it would take 6-8 weeks but I got it back after a week and a half!!! It looks perfect!


----------



## Tishie107

Tishie107 said:


> I bought a jumbo flap last October and I noticed there was a loose stitch where the inner flap was connected to the outter. I took it to the Chanel boutique and it was free of charge. She told me it would take 6-8 weeks but I got it back after a week and a half!!! It looks perfect!



Oh and I took it in at the end of June... So it was under a year.


----------



## tutushopper

avalanche said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought a lambskin WOC in Paris last week.
> However after the trip, I realized there is a small hole(?) on the leather piping. It's tiny but through the hole I can see the red lining from the inside. Also one part of the stitch seems to be loosened a bit.
> Since they are small defects, I wonder if it's just something that could happen or I could ask for a repair.



In looking at your zoomed in photos, were this my piece, I'd clip that loose end of the stitching and I don't see any red lining from the hole (?) so I'd probably ignore that one.  If it bothers you, take it in and see what they say about it at your local Chanel boutique.


----------



## Kay_Kevych

Ladies - question:
Can I possibly have leather straps changed (replaced) with the chain ones on a Cambon CC Tote? is it something doable or not? Thank you!


----------



## tutushopper

Kay_Kevych said:


> Ladies - question:
> Can I possibly have leather straps changed (replaced) with the chain ones on a Cambon CC Tote? is it something doable or not? Thank you!



Chanel won't change the basic style of a bag, so they won't replace leather straps with chain straps.


----------



## Candybox1188

Hi! I have a classic cc necklace, would like to do some cleaning and polishing to enhance the shine. However, Chanel doesn't offer this service and don't recommend I do any polishing. 
Any advice?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Quapa

Hi all

I feel like I've made a terrible mistake with my battered vintage Chanel bag 

I'm about 4 weeks into a refurbishment of my bag at a handbag spa in the UK. Before reading about being able to take it to Chanel for refurb/parts, I thought it was a great idea. 

My issue is that the tassel came away from the zipper and I can't for the life of me find it anywhere. After reading here that Chanel can possibly replace parts,
I'm keen to contact them. I would of course prefer them to refurb my bag too. I'm now worried that they won't even replace the tassel now that the bag has been touched by a 3rd party.

My Qs are:

Do Chanel in the UK do refurbs? From what I've read here they don't

Would they offer a replacement tassle for a bag that has been refurbished elsewhere?


----------



## tutushopper

Quapa said:


> Hi all
> 
> I feel like I've made a terrible mistake with my battered vintage Chanel bag
> 
> I'm about 4 weeks into a refurbishment of my bag at a handbag spa in the UK. Before reading about being able to take it to Chanel for refurb/parts, I thought it was a great idea.
> 
> My issue is that the tassel came away from the zipper and I can't for the life of me find it anywhere. After reading here that Chanel can possibly replace parts,
> I'm keen to contact them. I would of course prefer them to refurb my bag too. I'm now worried that they won't even replace the tassel now that the bag has been touched by a 3rd party.
> 
> My Qs are:
> 
> Do Chanel in the UK do refurbs? From what I've read here they don't
> 
> Would they offer a replacement tassle for a bag that has been refurbished elsewhere?



I don't know if you can take your bag to any Chanel in the UK (I know you can't in Australia), but if not, you can contact Paris directly and send it (or take it) there and they will do it.  I'd not mention that you took it elsewhere.  You should contact them by phone or email and let them know you'd like to send it in, and they can tell you how, etc.  I'd guess that they do take them in the UK as I've not heard otherwise, so always best to start with your local boutique.


----------



## Quapa

tutushopper said:


> I don't know if you can take your bag to any Chanel in the UK (I know you can't in Australia), but if not, you can contact Paris directly and send it (or take it) there and they will do it.  I'd not mention that you took it elsewhere.  You should contact them by phone or email and let them know you'd like to send it in, and they can tell you how, etc.  I'd guess that they do take them in the UK as I've not heard otherwise, so always best to start with your local boutique.


Thank you.

Work hasn't actually started on my bag!!  so I am having it sent back and will pursue Chanel for a refurbishment or at least for a replacement tassel.

This is it, it's in quite a bad way:


----------



## fishyxpisces13

sjunky13 said:


> Yes, Emilsen is gone, she retired around the Holidays. She was a great contact for me as I trusted her word on leather finishes, care of bags , and quality. She was  with the company over 25 years and I trusted her completely.  She knew every bag and was honest with me.
> 
> 
> As for leather surgeons, they have been doing Chanel for years now. Of course when I dropped my item off at Short Hills, they gave me a song and a dance that LS did not do repairs. LOL The east coast sends their bags to Leather Surgeons. West Cost uses someplace else.
> They are trying to keep the mystic of Chanel going. So many People think that Chanel works on these bags for repair, even being sent back to Paris!
> Repair prices are also going up. Usually a bag is 110 to be repaired, not any more. I said this years ago here in  the Chanel forum: They are also not repairing many bags, finishes, hardware ect.  Of course this has effected my purchases.



Late to this thread, but sad to hear that Emilsen has retired! She was so patient and willing to call me to explain what could be done to repair my bag. 

And I'm also disappointed in the recent price increase for repairs. Makes me wish I had taken in some of my bags for spa treatment earlier!


----------



## pinky7

Kay_Kevych said:


> Ladies - question:
> Can I possibly have leather straps changed (replaced) with the chain ones on a Cambon CC Tote? is it something doable or not? Thank you!



Maybe look for a pre-loved Cotton Club tote? That's essentially a Cambon with the chain straps


----------



## Chanbal

Quapa said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Work hasn't actually started on my bag!!  so I am having it sent back and will pursue Chanel for a refurbishment or at least for a replacement tassel.
> 
> This is it, it's in quite a bad way:


You should ask for Total Refurbishment, since the leather needs some work as well. Please do not forget to post a picture of it after the repair.


----------



## Cocoatticus

Took my black caviar WOC to Chanel in Short Hills, NJ to refurbish. The leather was showing some wear on the inside of the flap where the chain rubs on the edge. It came back looking like new and it was only out for two weeks. Very pleased!


----------



## Chanbal

Cocoatticus said:


> Took my black caviar WOC to Chanel in Short Hills, NJ to refurbish. The leather was showing some wear on the inside of the flap where the chain rubs on the edge. It came back looking like new and it was only out for two weeks. Very pleased!



Great that your back is looking like new. Do you have before and after pictures? 

I had always to wait several several weeks to get my bags back from Chanel. I wonder if the service is faster with the new price rates. Would you mind sharing how much you paid for the refurbishment?


----------



## Cocoatticus

Sorry, no pics before but here are a few after. The close-up is the area that was worn. The cost was $285, with tax $304.95.


----------



## DavidCatrinaUK

tutushopper said:


> I don't know if you can take your bag to any Chanel in the UK (I know you can't in Australia), but if not, you can contact Paris directly and send it (or take it) there and they will do it.  I'd not mention that you took it elsewhere.  You should contact them by phone or email and let them know you'd like to send it in, and they can tell you how, etc.  I'd guess that they do take them in the UK as I've not heard otherwise, so always best to start with your local boutique.



Hi everyone. I spotted this thread (and forum) when searching for a remedy to my wife's lambskin handbag a few weeks ago. Firstly, the problem... 
It has worn piping at diagonally opposite corners, I guess due to where it rubs against her clothing... see photos below.

My wife spoke to Chanel in New Bond Street, London, and was asked to email photos so that they could assess the damage and see if it could be repaired. This I did on 19th August but no reply so far. I'm getting the feeling that the UK isn't the place to be for repairs?

We're now considering a trip to Paris where we could also drop the bag into Chanel, but does anyone here have experience of direct dealing with Paris? Who to speak to and what the service was like? An email address for Chanel Paris Repairs would be great too!
I'm guessing it will be a quicker turnaround than those forum members from the USA have experienced?

I also noted one member's post about the cost of repairs, here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/e...efurbishing-repair-234313-8.html#post12404697

I guess dollars would translate roughly into Euros, so just the piping might be 110 Euros and total refurb 265 Euros. Again, can anyone in Europe tell me if the US price list in the linked post does translate to Euros this way?

Thanks for any help and suggestions!


----------



## tutushopper

DavidCatrinaUK said:


> Hi everyone. I spotted this thread (and forum) when searching for a remedy to my wife's lambskin handbag a few weeks ago. Firstly, the problem...
> It has worn piping at diagonally opposite corners, I guess due to where it rubs against her clothing... see photos below.
> 
> My wife spoke to Chanel in New Bond Street, London, and was asked to email photos so that they could assess the damage and see if it could be repaired. This I did on 19th August but no reply so far. I'm getting the feeling that the UK isn't the place to be for repairs?
> 
> We're now considering a trip to Paris where we could also drop the bag into Chanel, but does anyone here have experience of direct dealing with Paris? Who to speak to and what the service was like? An email address for Chanel Paris Repairs would be great too!
> I'm guessing it will be a quicker turnaround than those forum members from the USA have experienced?
> 
> I also noted one member's post about the cost of repairs, here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/e...efurbishing-repair-234313-8.html#post12404697
> 
> I guess dollars would translate roughly into Euros, so just the piping might be 110 Euros and total refurb 265 Euros. Again, can anyone in Europe tell me if the US price list in the linked post does translate to Euros this way?
> 
> Thanks for any help and suggestions!



That price list is from pre-July 1st when Chanel pretty much doubled the cost for refurbishment, at least in the U.S. and I'd guess it's world wide.  I don't know the individual prices for piping, chains, etc., but for full refurbishment, it's around $585 or so.  You should definitely ask Chanel Paris for an estimate of the cost (although usually the repair department will usually contact you) when you take the bag in.


----------



## Quapa

Chanbal said:


> You should ask for Total Refurbishment, since the leather needs some work as well. Please do not forget to post a picture of it after the repair.


Based on pictures, Chanel have said they can't repair or replace the leather, but that they can repair the strap and are looking into a replacement tassel.

I think I'm going to pursue the chanel parts and then have the bag refurbished as planned by the furniture clinic (they have my bag right now). It seems my best option if I want to use the bag.


----------



## Chanbal

Quapa said:


> Based on pictures, Chanel have said they can't repair or replace the leather, but that they can repair the strap and are looking into a replacement tassel.
> 
> I think I'm going to pursue the chanel parts and then have the bag refurbished as planned by the furniture clinic (they have my bag right now). It seems my best option if I want to use the bag.


I'm surprised, because I thought Chanel could refurbish the leather. Did you ask if they would dye the purse? You want to make sure the tassel and purse match each other.


----------



## Quapa

Chanbal said:


> I'm surprised, because I thought Chanel could refurbish the leather. Did you ask if they would dye the purse? You want to make sure the tassel and purse match each other.


I will keep pursuing them re the leather and make the point re things matching. Thank you!


----------



## Purrrple

There is a vintage purse that I am interested in. The seller's description and pictures look like there is some rusting of the grommets and possibly the chain. Is that something that I can send to the spa to be fixed? Would they replace it completely or replate it? Is there an at home remedy for this?

Also as an FYI, I just received my m/l flap from the spa for loose stitching. The cost is $85 but it was waived because the bag was purchased from the boutique less than a year ago.


----------



## JHAWJ

saira1214 said:


> I have a vintage mini and the lining was getting really sticky, it was really weird.  I took the bag to the Chanel store with no problems.  She entered the information into the system and told me that there had been a lot of problems with the lining with that bag.  It did take a looooong time to fix it though, about 3 months.  I guess because the bag was red they had to send to a different location and that's what took so long. However, when it came back it was beautiful!! Like new!! I'm glad I did it.  The best part was that it was for free due to it being defective!! I have to get the chain cleaned now, I hope it doesn't take forever!!


I have 2 Chanel items...purse and wallet both white leather and they both feel sticky inside. Did they ever explain what causes this? These are older Chanel items. I have read else where that others have a had a problem with the interior as they age.


----------



## Dsr25

Hi tpf ers
Helppp!! My chanel jumblo flap 2nd that i recently bought have these problem ( see the wrinkles at the back of the p and at the bottom of front flap. Both are noticeable.is there anything i can do about it?. The chanel boutique in my country doesn't do repair so i don't know what  should i do /where i should i bring to.. any chanel leather expert wanna help?


----------



## Dsr25

Anyone?


----------



## Closet_Fashion

The thread on the inside of my Classic 2.55 Double Flap Bag is coming loose on one side (like really loose,) does anyone know how much they charge to fix this? I couldn't tell by the price list (it seems like the $30 one, but since the prices have gone up I guess that doesn't matter anyway)


----------



## tutushopper

Dsr25 said:


> Hi tpf ers
> Helppp!! My chanel jumblo flap 2nd that i recently bought have these problem ( see the wrinkles at the back of the p and at the bottom of front flap. Both are noticeable.is there anything i can do about it?. The chanel boutique in my country doesn't do repair so i don't know what  should i do /where i should i bring to.. any chanel leather expert wanna help?


wrinkles are a sign of use; enjoy your bag just don't overfill it.



Closet_Fashion said:


> The thread on the inside of my Classic 2.55 Double Flap Bag is coming loose on one side (like really loose,) does anyone know how much they charge to fix this? I couldn't tell by the price list (it seems like the $30 one, but since the prices have gone up I guess that doesn't matter anyway)



I don't personally know the new prices but I'm sure if you take it to your Chanel boutique they can let you know. As far as I know, prices pretty much doubled for spa services July 1st.


----------



## Sheriberry

Hello,
I'm very new here, but I need help.  I have two Chanel wheat motif cuffs.  Both have had hardware issues and broke.  The larger one was repaired by Chanel.  I sent it to the Orlando Boutique.  The smaller one also had  hardware failure and broke.  Chanel tells me they can't repair it!  I don't understand why.  It just needs new hardware.  Can anyone tell me where else I might send it for repair? I can't  stand the thought that it can't be repaired.  The two halves of the cuff are in great shape!


----------



## Quapa

Chanbal said:


> I'm surprised, because I thought Chanel could refurbish the leather. Did you ask if they would dye the purse? You want to make sure the tassel and purse match each other.


Furniture Clinic have delivered, I'm thrilled with the results! 







Further pics can be seen here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/v...bag-before-and-after-841186.html#post25587588


----------



## Hossain

Hi there, I need some advice-

I have a black petite timeless tote. I have had it for several years now and I love it to bits (hence use it all the time). The gold hardware on the bag is quite faded now and the bag is looking quite tired. I took it in to the boutique to get a quote to change the hardware (the zipper pull is especially faded). The SA gave me an approximate quote of £400. This is to change the zipper, zipper pull, the gold eyelet that the shoulder chains attach to the bag and the shoulder chain. They also said that the zipper pull shape would be different from mine as my bag was quite old. Just to change the zipper pull is £50. They advised me not to do this as the new zipper pull with the old zip would look odd. I don't know what to do, £400 is a lot of money to change the hardware.  Is there anything I can do other than going to chanel? Perhaps go to a jeweller to have the zipper pull plated again? Any other suggestions for the zipper pull and the shoulder straps?


----------



## roveina

Hi all,

I purchased WOC from Paris two months ago. So happy that I have gotten it from Paris but so sad that the bag was not in a  good condition even after usage of less than 5 times. The bag was sent for repair last month due to loose stitching.  And yesterday when I was about to bring her out, I noticed that the open/ close button came out. Really sad that the quality of Chanel has dropped! Does anyone of you has this experience ? Really need your advice on what I should do. Thanks


----------



## tutushopper

roveina said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I purchased WOC from Paris two months ago. So happy that I have gotten it from Paris but so sad that the bag was not in a  good condition even after usage of less than 5 times. The bag was sent for repair last month due to loose stitching.  And yesterday when I was about to bring her out, I noticed that the open/ close button came out. Really sad that the quality of Chanel has dropped! Does anyone of you has this experience ? Really need your advice on what I should do. Thanks



Since the bag is under a year, Chanel will repair it free of charge.  Take it into your local boutique, or if you are in a country which does not do this, then contact Chanel Paris to find out where to send your bag for repairs.


----------



## tutushopper

Hossain said:


> Hi there, I need some advice-
> 
> I have a black petite timeless tote. I have had it for several years now and I love it to bits (hence use it all the time).* The gold hardware on the bag is quite faded now and the bag is looking quite tired.* I took it in to the boutique to get a quote to change the hardware (the zipper pull is especially faded). The SA gave me an approximate quote of £400. This is to change the zipper, zipper pull, the gold eyelet that the shoulder chains attach to the bag and the shoulder chain. They also said that the zipper pull shape would be different from mine as my bag was quite old. Just to change the zipper pull is £50. They advised me not to do this as the new zipper pull with the old zip would look odd. I don't know what to do, £400 is a lot of money to change the hardware.  Is there anything I can do other than going to chanel? Perhaps go to a jeweller to have the zipper pull plated again? *Any other suggestions for the zipper pull and the shoulder straps*?


Chanel is your best bet for refurbishing your bag, and especially as you say it looks quite tired, it sounds like a full refurbishment might be needed.  Having this done by anyone other than Chanel will void your warranty and they will refuse to service the bag in the future.  I don't know of any jeweler that does plating of zipper pulls; this is more in the realm of a cobbler, but they likely don't do it either.  It's a lot of work to redo the zipper, pull, and shoulder straps, plus make the bag look more new again.


----------



## roveina

Thanks Tutushopper&#128522;


----------



## jesska

Hi,

I have a patent leather light pink chanel (it's a peachy pink). it used to be very beautiful until it got super dirty and its like kind of a yellow-ish color now. There are stains inside the patent gloss, and i cant get into it, it's on the inside. Does the Chanel boutique in US offer cleaning for the bag? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## tutushopper

roveina said:


> Thanks Tutushopper&#128522;


You are most welcome.


jesska said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a patent leather light pink chanel (it's a peachy pink). it used to be very beautiful until it got super dirty and its like kind of a yellow-ish color now. There are stains inside the patent gloss, and i cant get into it, it's on the inside. Does the Chanel boutique in US offer cleaning for the bag? Thanks in advance!!



I am so sorry, jesska, but there is nothing that can be done to refurbish a patent leather bag once it's gotten dirty or stained or yellowed.  There is a coating on the leather, and stains can penetrate this coating and show themselves on the leather under the coating as you describe.  There really is no way to fix this.


----------



## Drool@bags

Hi ladies, like to seek opinion on my personal experience with a jumbo flap (I bought it from someone who got the bag on impulse) sent in for repair just 2 days ago.  The sad thing is that it is a brand new bag, purchase date is Apr 2013. Found a fray on the bag & brought it in to see what they can do. They solved the problem in like 5 mins. When I asked if they trimmed off the fray, I was told that they used a needle to tuck the fray in (as in back into the bag). When I asked why is there a fray when it is a new bag, the answer was cos it's handmade... Don't quite understand.

Anyway, I left with the 'repaired' bag and while in the cab I took out the bag only to realised that there is a loose thread on the flap! Feeling frustrated & helpless, I took the bag back again later on the same day. The SA acknowledged that it is indeed a loose thread & they will take it in for repair. I really hate to hear the word 'repair' cos it's a new bag! I've told the SA the same but as it was purchased more than 14 days ago, 'repair' is the only solution they can offer. While preparing the service receipt for me, the SA came and told me that she couldn't find the serial number of my bag in the system... Asked me where I bought it from... In the end, she said she will try to look in the system again later and I may leave the bag with her. I was told to sign on the service receipt which list out details of the bag & guess what, the description says "scratches on the inner lining"! It's a new bag & suddenly there are so many flaws with it?! SA assured me that the scratches are minor & the repair team will be able to take care of it.

2 days later, someone from the repair team called me to ask if I have the receipt for the bag. It was put across to me in such a way that they need it cos if it's within 1 year then there wouldn't be charges for the repair. I told her that i do not have the original receipt but only the scanned copy. She said scanned copy is fine & I have already sent it to them. 

My concerns:

1. Could the bag be fake that's why they are asking for receipt but have to be polite hence told me it's to verify if it's within the 1 year period?

2. How soon would they come back to reject a repair if it really turns out to be fake?

3. If the bag is authentic, why is the quality soooo terrible?!

4. Any idea if I can insist on a new bag since I've already signed on the repair receipt hence agreeing to a repair & forfeiting all my rights to demand a replacement piece?

Meanwhile, can only keep all fingers crossed...

Thanks for reading this! And really appreciate anyone who could share your experience & advice.


----------



## deadolly

Hope01 said:


> I took my pair of stud CC earrings to Chanel inquiring about a repair, 3 of the crystals and the authenticity plate had fallen out. The lady I spoke to at my local boutique (Manchester, UK) said that if they have the crystals in the correct size and if the specialist is working that day then they can repair them in store the same day. Unfortunately the store didn't have the crystals in the size needed for my earrings but to my surprise they offered to send them to Paris for a full repair free of charge. Very unexpected as my earrings are 3 and a half years old. Wonderful customer service.



Hi I just went to the Chanel at Manchester Selfridges today to request  fixing of the pearl of a earring. But they said they might charge me £50 to send them to Paris for that.


----------



## jesska

tutushopper said:


> You are most welcome.
> 
> 
> I am so sorry, jesska, but there is nothing that can be done to refurbish a patent leather bag once it's gotten dirty or stained or yellowed.  There is a coating on the leather, and stains can penetrate this coating and show themselves on the leather under the coating as you describe.  There really is no way to fix this.


thanks for your advice! do you know whether they can fix the lining on bags? a few threads on my bag fell off..


----------



## jesska

Drool@bags said:


> Hi ladies, like to seek opinion on my personal experience with a jumbo flap (I bought it from someone who got the bag on impulse) sent in for repair just 2 days ago.  The sad thing is that it is a brand new bag, purchase date is Apr 2013. Found a fray on the bag & brought it in to see what they can do. They solved the problem in like 5 mins. When I asked if they trimmed off the fray, I was told that they used a needle to tuck the fray in (as in back into the bag). When I asked why is there a fray when it is a new bag, the answer was cos it's handmade... Don't quite understand.
> 
> Anyway, I left with the 'repaired' bag and while in the cab I took out the bag only to realised that there is a loose thread on the flap! Feeling frustrated & helpless, I took the bag back again later on the same day. The SA acknowledged that it is indeed a loose thread & they will take it in for repair. I really hate to hear the word 'repair' cos it's a new bag! I've told the SA the same but as it was purchased more than 14 days ago, 'repair' is the only solution they can offer. While preparing the service receipt for me, the SA came and told me that she couldn't find the serial number of my bag in the system... Asked me where I bought it from... In the end, she said she will try to look in the system again later and I may leave the bag with her. I was told to sign on the service receipt which list out details of the bag & guess what, the description says "scratches on the inner lining"! It's a new bag & suddenly there are so many flaws with it?! SA assured me that the scratches are minor & the repair team will be able to take care of it.
> 
> 2 days later, someone from the repair team called me to ask if I have the receipt for the bag. It was put across to me in such a way that they need it cos if it's within 1 year then there wouldn't be charges for the repair. I told her that i do not have the original receipt but only the scanned copy. She said scanned copy is fine & I have already sent it to them.
> 
> My concerns:
> 
> 1. Could the bag be fake that's why they are asking for receipt but have to be polite hence told me it's to verify if it's within the 1 year period?
> 
> 2. How soon would they come back to reject a repair if it really turns out to be fake?
> 
> 3. If the bag is authentic, why is the quality soooo terrible?!
> 
> 4. Any idea if I can insist on a new bag since I've already signed on the repair receipt hence agreeing to a repair & forfeiting all my rights to demand a replacement piece?
> 
> Meanwhile, can only keep all fingers crossed...
> 
> Thanks for reading this! And really appreciate anyone who could share your experience & advice.


I took my bag (within a year) for a repair on the chains before. The SA just took a look at the bag, didn't ask for anything and told me to leave my number so they could call me when it's done (about 2 months). They told me not to give them any accessories (receipts, box, dustbag). They just took the bag and put it in a plastic bag. I'm not sure why they are asking you for the receipt. Maybe it doesn't look authentic to them or maybe stores have different policies. The quality for Chanel bags are all like this and the thread is easily to come loose and leather is easy to scratch. If you want a perfect bag, you would prob have to ask for a brand new one in box that no one has touched.


----------



## jesska

tutushopper said:


> You are most welcome.
> 
> 
> I am so sorry, jesska, but there is nothing that can be done to refurbish a patent leather bag once it's gotten dirty or stained or yellowed.  There is a coating on the leather, and stains can penetrate this coating and show themselves on the leather under the coating as you describe.  There really is no way to fix this.


So for patent bags, they wont redye it either? thanks in advance


----------



## tutushopper

jesska said:


> thanks for your advice! do you know whether they can fix the lining on bags? a few threads on my bag fell off..


Chanel can repair or replace the lining in a bag.


jesska said:


> So for patent bags, they wont redye it either? thanks in advance


For a patent leather bag, they cannot redye it.  In making patent leather, a plastic coating is applied on top of the leather; this then bonds with the layer; there is no way to dye this should it become marked or dulled or otherwise damaged.


----------



## sroeser

I've been searching this thread for pics of before and after interior and exterior bag cleaning, but haven't really been able to find any.  I just bought a pre-loved white caviar GST that has some stains on the interior as well as exterior corner marks, and some glue residue.  I want to bring this into the Chanel boutique in VA to have an exterior and interior clean, or maybe even total refurb depending on the price.  Has anyone else had a similar problem and had great results with Chanel being able to clean out those stains in a white caviar bag?  Or even the glue residue?

I bought this bag for a very reasonable price and I'm not too picky about getting every little stain out, because I plan on using the bag for work, but I would like for it to look decent and well taken care of.

Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

sroeser said:


> I've been searching this thread for pics of before and after interior and exterior bag cleaning, but haven't really been able to find any.  I just bought a pre-loved white caviar GST that has some stains on the interior as well as exterior corner marks, and some glue residue.  I want to bring this into the Chanel boutique in VA to have an exterior and interior clean, or maybe even total refurb depending on the price.  Has anyone else had a similar problem and had great results with Chanel being able to clean out those stains in a white caviar bag?  Or even the glue residue?
> 
> I bought this bag for a very reasonable price and I'm not too picky about getting every little stain out, because I plan on using the bag for work, but I would like for it to look decent and well taken care of.
> 
> Thanks!



There is a thread about a GST which had the interior done and it looked like new after refurb.


----------



## Drool@bags

jesska said:


> I took my bag (within a year) for a repair on the chains before. The SA just took a look at the bag, didn't ask for anything and told me to leave my number so they could call me when it's done (about 2 months). They told me not to give them any accessories (receipts, box, dustbag). They just took the bag and put it in a plastic bag. I'm not sure why they are asking you for the receipt. Maybe it doesn't look authentic to them or maybe stores have different policies. The quality for Chanel bags are all like this and the thread is easily to come loose and leather is easy to scratch. If you want a perfect bag, you would prob have to ask for a brand new one in box that no one has touched.



Thanks for sharing Jesska. Chanel informed me they are verifying with the overseas store on the receipt that I have provided... Sounds strange. I have sent in an older bag for repair & no question was asked.


----------



## sroeser

tutushopper said:


> There is a thread about a GST which had the interior done and it looked like new after refurb.



Found it!  Thank you very much


----------



## antheakate

Is there any form of refurbishment that could re-structure my 2008 classic caviar jumbo? The sides are very dented and the base is starting to sag a bit......very well loved bag


----------



## Boontje

Hi all,

I've bought a vintage Chanel bag (small cross body) and want to clean this as it has quite some stains. I called the Chanel shop in Belgium (we have only one) and they told me that they only clean the chain but never the leather. I don't understand this, I read comments here which say that they clean or ever redye the leather also. Can somebody explain this to me ? Felt so sad that I can not go to the official shop to let the leather clean/redye.


----------



## tutushopper

Boontje said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've bought a vintage Chanel bag (small cross body) and want to clean this as it has quite some stains. I called the Chanel shop in Belgium (we have only one) and they told me that they only clean the chain but never the leather. I don't understand this, I read comments here which say that they clean or ever redye the leather also. Can somebody explain this to me ? Felt so sad that I can not go to the official shop to let the leather clean/redye.



I would suggest that you contact Chanel Paris and ask for advice on how to send the bag to them for cleaning/refurbishment.  I know some countries (such as Australia) have told people they don't provide this service, so they have to go through Paris.


----------



## zaraha

tutushopper said:


> I would suggest that you contact Chanel Paris and ask for advice on how to send the bag to them for cleaning/refurbishment.  I know some countries (such as Australia) have told people they don't provide this service, so they have to go through Paris.




Tutu correct, some countries doesn't provide this service; UK for example they told me they will only repair bags ( like stitches coming off ect) but would not touch the leather.  I asked them if they could send it to Paris to re dye a bag and they said NO.


----------



## tutushopper

zaraha said:


> Tutu correct, some countries doesn't provide this service; UK for example they told me they will only repair bags ( like stitches coming off ect) but would not touch the leather.  I asked them if they could send it to Paris to re dye a bag and they said NO.



This is when I'd contact Paris directly and get instructions as to where to send the bag (the address in Paris) and whom to contact, etc.  If they can send bags from other countries to Paris, then Paris would be my "go to" contact if my local country store said they couldn't provide a service being provided to those in another country by said main office in Paris.


----------



## purplepoodles

Was told the same thing in Montreal last week. My very vintage 80s flap is starting to show wear on the corners and assumed Chanel would deal with this. 

Wondered if this could be a franchise issue and a global store might refurbish or ship the bag back to Paris. 








Boontje said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've bought a vintage Chanel bag (small cross body) and want to clean this as it has quite some stains. I called the Chanel shop in Belgium (we have only one) and they told me that they only clean the chain but never the leather. I don't understand this, I read comments here which say that they clean or ever redye the leather also. Can somebody explain this to me ? Felt so sad that I can not go to the official shop to let the leather clean/redye.


----------



## tutushopper

purplepoodles said:


> Was told the same thing in Montreal last week. My very vintage 80s flap is starting to show wear on the corners and assumed Chanel would deal with this.
> 
> Wondered if this could be a franchise issue and a global store might refurbish or ship the bag back to Paris.



I would advise you to contact Chanel Paris and inquire about where and how to send your bag to them for refurbishment.


----------



## purplepoodles

Thanks Tutushopper, I will eventually. 

Hoping to take her there in person but not sure when right now. I can still wear her and only I can tell the corners are a bit worn also she only gets very occasional use. The leather is probably starting to dry out. 




tutushopper said:


> I would advise you to contact Chanel Paris and inquire about where and how to send your bag to them for refurbishment.


----------



## Boontje

I might do this. I called also a shop in Belgium who sells different high-end brands as Chanel, Gucci, Prada,... and they told me the same. The SA recommended me a dry-cleaner who is also very good in refurbishing bags. I am concidering this also, although I read here that the guarantee is not valid anymore if you do this ? Does this also count for the chain ?


----------



## Isabelle123

New to forum: I just inherited my mothers Chanel purse & it's over 50 years old. It is in need of repair from scuffed edges and expected wear for its age. I went to the Chanel store in the Mall of Millennia in Orlando Fl and was given an estimate of $600.00!! That sounds high to me but it is after all from my mother given to her by my father so it's sentimental. My question is will I get my$600.00 worth? Will it look new? I have zero experience with Chanel. I'm at a loss what to do, please help? 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## tutushopper

Isabelle123 said:


> New to forum: I just inherited my mothers Chanel purse & it's over 50 years old. It is in need of repair from scuffed edges and expected wear for its age. I went to the Chanel store in the Mall of Millennia in Orlando Fl and was given an estimate of $600.00!! That sounds high to me but it is after all from my mother given to her by my father so it's sentimental. My question is will I get my$600.00 worth? Will it look new? I have zero experience with Chanel. I'm at a loss what to do, please help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449919
> View attachment 2449920
> View attachment 2449921
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



It sounds like they will do the full refurbishment, which includes new hardware where needed, new straps, new binding/edging, full cleaning, plus color fix and any other needed repairs.  They do a great job.  This past year prices for refurbishment doubled due to the many bags they get from buyers from second hand shops, thus the price of $600 where it was previously under $300.


----------



## Isabelle123

tutushopper said:


> It sounds like they will do the full refurbishment, which includes new hardware where needed, new straps, new binding/edging, full cleaning, plus color fix and any other needed repairs.  They do a great job.  This past year prices for refurbishment doubled due to the many bags they get from buyers from second hand shops, thus the price of $600 where it was previously under $300.




Thanks TuTu, also how can I find out more about this purse? Because of its age there is no hologram, no card. Is it worth the $600 I might be dropping to refurbish? It doesn't seem to have any logos on it either. I only know its a Chanel because my mother told me it was & it looks like one. Appreciate any info you or anyone has. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## tutushopper

Isabelle123 said:


> Thanks TuTu, also how can I find out more about this purse? Because of its age there is no hologram, no card. Is it worth the $600 I might be dropping to refurbish? It doesn't seem to have any logos on it either. I only know its a Chanel because my mother told me it was & it looks like one. Appreciate any info you or anyone has.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Is it worth it to you?  That's the main question I suppose you need to answer.  If it were my mom's bag, since I just lost her, it would be priceless to me.  If you want verification as to the authenticity and value, you can drop an email to Etincelerauthentications.com and ask them (I think it's about $5-7 for this).


----------



## jchen815

I agree with tutushopper. It's a family heirloom so I would refurbish it for sentimental reasons. Maybe you can pass it to your daughter!


----------



## Isabelle123

Thanks guys. You have been very helpful.


----------



## anasa

Does anyone know if Chanel will replace hardware on a fabric (jersey) reissue?


----------



## tutushopper

anasa said:


> Does anyone know if Chanel will replace hardware on a fabric (jersey) reissue?



Yes they will.


----------



## anasa

Thanks tutu! 


tutushopper said:


> Yes they will.


----------



## janie1167

I thought I would share this. i just took my large black bag into chanel.i took it to do total refurbishment. my price was $580 plus another $25 to ship to where i live. she said they would put new hardware handles ect.   i think it is very much worth the price. i bought the bag for 1750 and now runs 3,000 new. i will let you know the outcome. she said 3 to 4 months. most likely 3 months. when i read older posts they were talking three hundred. they do not send to france i think somewhere in new York. i just wanted to share this so there is no surprises when you go. i was a bit in shock but best to know the facts...........i will take a photo when my bag returns.


----------



## janie1167

also wanted to say my bag was 7 years. she said that is the longest they have record of. she found where i bought it ect. i had not even the tag on the bottom. but i think they also know real chanel bags. don't need to bring cards or receipt just the bag.


----------



## tutushopper

janie1167 said:


> I thought I would share this. i just took my large black bag into chanel.i took it to do total refurbishment. my price was $580 plus another $25 to ship to where i live. she said they would put new hardware handles ect.   i think it is very much worth the price. i bought the bag for 1750 and now runs 3,000 new. i will let you know the outcome. she said 3 to 4 months. most likely 3 months. when i read older posts they were talking three hundred. they do not send to france i think somewhere in new York. i just wanted to share this so there is no surprises when you go. i was a bit in shock but best to know the facts...........i will take a photo when my bag returns.



The price of refurbishment more than doubled last summer; that's why when you read the old posts you see under $300 for the full thing.  I'm sure your bag will be stunning when you get it back; please share before and after photos with us.


----------



## fionahearts

My patent bag melted due to the hot climate I live in
Do you think Chanel can fix it?
Colour it back etc?


----------



## Anneoftucson

Hi guys! 

I found a Chanel bag on eBay for a low price and it's in need of some help! I was wondering if you all thought it was worth getting and sending through Chanel's refurbishment and also how much you think it'd be? Thanks!! 

P.s. It's only letting me post one picture at a time! Here's the worst damage.


----------



## Anneoftucson

Front of the purse! The back has the amount of wear and tear.


----------



## anasa

That's quite a bit of damage. My guess is that you'll need the full refurbishment which costs $500-600 (I think - I know the new price is around double the old price of $265). Also, I don't know if they will redye the leather but I've read that it changes the feel of the bag. I have also seen gorgeous results posted here. I guess it depends if you're okay with the cost/changes, plus the time it'll take to have it done. HTH!  



Anneoftucson said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I found a Chanel bag on eBay for a low price and it's in need of some help! I was wondering if you all thought it was worth getting and sending through Chanel's refurbishment and also how much you think it'd be? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. It's only letting me post one picture at a time! Here's the worst damage.


----------



## Anneoftucson

anasa said:


> That's quite a bit of damage. My guess is that you'll need the full refurbishment which costs $500-600 (I think - I know the new price is around double the old price of $265). Also, I don't know if they will redye the leather but I've read that it changes the feel of the bag. I have also seen gorgeous results posted here. I guess it depends if you're okay with the cost/changes, plus the time it'll take to have it done. HTH!


Thank you!! I appreciate the fast reply


----------



## anasa

No problem! Actually, now that I look at it they might just replace the lining. I don't know. I guess it just depends on how much effort you want to put into restoring the bag.  




Anneoftucson said:


> Thank you!! I appreciate the fast reply


----------



## tutushopper

Anneoftucson said:


> Front of the purse! The back has the amount of wear and tear.



This would be a full rehab (cost is actually closer to $700; it's $680? or something like that) and you'll need a full lining and will lose the serial sticker but the inside can't be repaired.  You will need redye and replacement of hardware and the handles will need to be redone as well.  What series is the bag?  (Sticker number of digits and what are the first two of those digits?)

I'd personally look for one not so completely destroyed.  This one really needs a lot of work.


----------



## Aviyanna

Hi 

I was wondering if it's possible to come in to a Chanel boutique in Paris and ask for a refurbishment?

Does anyone has an experience with that?

I live in a country without a Chanel Boutique  And I am going to Paris this summer


----------



## Anneoftucson

tutushopper said:


> This would be a full rehab (cost is actually closer to $700; it's $680? or something like that) and you'll need a full lining and will lose the serial sticker but the inside can't be repaired.  You will need redye and replacement of hardware and the handles will need to be redone as well.  What series is the bag?  (Sticker number of digits and what are the first two of those digits?)
> 
> I'd personally look for one not so completely destroyed.  This one really needs a lot of work.


Thank you for your advice! I think by the time it's refurbished, it'd cost more than getting one in better shape! I appreciate it!


----------



## Sormeow

Does anyone know how much it would cost to fix a small frayed thread on flap bag? I was considering buying a pre-loved bag in great condition, but theres a frayed thread and I want to see if its costly to fix. Thanks!


----------



## luv2run41

Is there anything that can be done to fix this....  Seems small but I was curious. Thank you


----------



## sunnyflies

Aviyanna said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if it's possible to come in to a Chanel boutique in Paris and ask for a refurbishment?
> 
> Does anyone has an experience with that?
> 
> I live in a country without a Chanel Boutique  And I am going to Paris this summer



I would think that you could get a bag refurbished in Paris. I do not know how long item work takes and whether it ships to your country, but I would think that it does.
Maybe someone would post a contact email for Chanel in Paris for you to find out. If you do not get a reply, try starting a new thread with that request.

Good luck!


----------



## Aviyanna

sunnyflies said:


> I would think that you could get a bag refurbished in Paris. I do not know how long item work takes and whether it ships to your country, but I would think that it does.
> Maybe someone would post a contact email for Chanel in Paris for you to find out. If you do not get a reply, try starting a new thread with that request.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks sunnyflies for your answer! that's nice of you. It's my medallion tote bag that I wish to get refurbished. I bought it preloved; it's discolored and the handles are a worn out. I'm afraid the handles are gonna come off at some point. 

But I'm gonna find out, thanks again.


----------



## georgiegirl27

HI,

I don't know if this is of help to anyone on here, but I spoke to Chanel today about refurbishment on vintage bags and the lady there said if the refurbishment is basically a sprucing up, then the cost is still $265.  However, if the refurbishment includes the replacement/refinishing of hardware - chains, clasp, closure etc, then the cost is $585.  The estimated time frame for return is apparently 8 - 10 weeks.

They did say however that while they USED to ship internationally, they no longer accept bags for Spa treatment from OUTSIDE the USA, so if like me you are from the UK, the only way you can have your bag treated at the Chanel Spa is to send it to a friend in America who could then send it on to refurbishment for you&#8230; 

Hope this is of help  x


----------



## Belladiva79

Do they fix the corners and or the borders/trims of the bag?


----------



## tutushopper

luv2run41 said:


> Is there anything that can be done to fix this....  Seems small but I was curious. Thank you


They can certainly dye the bag so the peeled off leather spots aren't as obvious, but if this is happening anywhere other than the piping, they can't really put back leather where there is none; hope that makes sense.


Belladiva79 said:


> Do they fix the corners and or the borders/trims of the bag?


They can replace piped edges.


----------



## jodes230383

Hi Ladies
I have a vintage XL jumbo black bag & the screws for the buckle worked themselves out & I lost them out & about! In the meantime I put in a couple of small screws to hold the buckle onto the bag. I went & saw the Perth Chanel store & they sent the bag away to Sydney to have a look at. However, they reported back when the temporary screws had been put in, the thread was damaged and therefore the parts from Chanel do not fit  
They suggested to replace the whole turnlock however as the rear of the CC buckle is now rectangular and the original (which is currently on my handbag) is oval, with the the greatest difference is from the underneath of the turnlock where you can see two small holes on either side of the rectangular plate. Its not visible from the outside, but I'm not happy with it looking like that on the inside. I was thinking If I sent the bag to Paris would they say the same thing, would they still have parts for my bag from that time.
If anyone could help that would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Belladiva79

tutushopper said:


> They can certainly dye the bag so the peeled off leather spots aren't as obvious, but if this is happening anywhere other than the piping, they can't really put back leather where there is none; hope that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> They can replace piped edges.






Thanks tutu! Do you happen to know if they will also fix color transfers on bags?


----------



## tutushopper

jodes230383 said:


> Hi Ladies
> I have a vintage XL jumbo black bag & the screws for the buckle worked themselves out & I lost them out & about! In the meantime I put in a couple of small screws to hold the buckle onto the bag. I went & saw the Perth Chanel store & they sent the bag away to Sydney to have a look at. However, they reported back when the temporary screws had been put in, the thread was damaged and therefore the parts from Chanel do not fit
> They suggested to replace the whole turnlock however as the rear of the CC buckle is now rectangular and the original (which is currently on my handbag) is oval, with the the greatest difference is from the underneath of the turnlock where you can see two small holes on either side of the rectangular plate. Its not visible from the outside, but I'm not happy with it looking like that on the inside. I was thinking If I sent the bag to Paris would they say the same thing, would they still have parts for my bag from that time.
> If anyone could help that would be much appreciated.
> Thanks



I should think it highly unlikely that Paris would have your parts, but you might inquire about that.  It sounds like you striped the place the screws go in when you did the temp fix.  I would actually go down to your best hardware store and ask them the best way to get around stripped screws.  Then you might apply this information along with the parts you have.  Did Chanel Sydney have the screws you need if you can find a way to get them to fit yourself?  I'd clarify that as well.  I really think this is going to be a DYI or else your local cobbler along with some ideas from the hardware store.


----------



## tutushopper

Belladiva79 said:


> Thanks tutu! Do you happen to know if they will also fix color transfers on bags?



If the bag is calf or lamb, yes, they can redye the bag.  If it's patent, sorry no.


----------



## Belladiva79

tutushopper said:


> If the bag is calf or lamb, yes, they can redye the bag.  If it's patent, sorry no.




Your so helpful!!! &#10084;&#65039; thanks again!


----------



## tutushopper

Belladiva79 said:


> Your so helpful!!! &#10084;&#65039; thanks again!



You are most welcome.


----------



## georgiegirl27

tutushopper said:


> If the bag is calf or lamb, yes, they can redye the bag.  If it's patent, sorry no.


I love reading the Chanel threads - and you are a mine of information!   
Thank you for all your posts - and for sharing your knowledge and experience with us  x


----------



## yuko93

I just bought my first Chanel wallet yesterday. I was just wondering should a brand new wallet have this white line inside? The SA it's normal, or am I just too picky? But I have never used it.


----------



## tutushopper

yuko93 said:


> I just bought my first Chanel wallet yesterday. I was just wondering should a brand new wallet have this white line inside? The SA it's normal, or am I just too picky? But I have never used it.



Not sure of your angle of vision for this macro, but if I look at my wallet from the top, I see the edges of the leather for the card slots, so that may be what you are seeing as "white line."


----------



## Canneiv

luv2run41 said:


> Is there anything that can be done to fix this....  Seems small but I was curious. Thank you



I think you can bring the Bag to local boutique ask for re-dye or leather refreshment.


----------



## luv2run41

Canneiv said:


> I think you can bring the Bag to local boutique ask for re-dye or leather refreshment.


 
Thank you! I hope so the rest of the bag is in mint cond.  The seller refunded me 175 to pay for repair very sweet person,.


----------



## hcdiva

I just took my evening quilted small satin Chanel purse ( bought it on ebay) in last week to repair the broken turn lock. The SA was nice, no need for the dustbag or card. But the price I saw had risen so high, the price to replace or repair hardware logo use to be $30, now it is $110. They told me it will take now up to 6-8 months if it has to go to France after they ship it to Factotum to see if they have the hardware ( if Factotum have the hardware, it will take up to 2 weeks). I was going to request the price list but got a bit shy at that time, maybe when I come back to pick it up ( since I have 4 more Chanels that could use some repairs). A total refurbish is now $610. I know I could have taken it somewhere cheaper if they could match the part ( just the turn lock part) BUT I heard if you do it at Chanel, they give your item back in their dust bag and wrap it nicely and put it in their shopping bag, so that is a plus...I will post pics if they do that when I pick it up.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hello, I bought a vintage jumbo and the stitching on the strap has come loose. I'm asking the seller for a partial refund, but would I need to get the entire chain/leather strap replaced or could they just fix it? Anyone know the current cost? I would also like the bag redyed so it's a blacker black. [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]2533424[/ATTACH]


----------



## Chanbal

hcdiva said:


> i just took my evening quilted small satin chanel purse ( bought it on ebay) in last week to repair the broken turn lock. The sa was nice, no need for the dustbag or card. But the price i saw had risen so high, the price to replace or repair hardware logo use to be $30, now it is $110. They told me it will take now up to 6-8 months if it has to go to france after they ship it to factotum to see if they have the hardware ( if factotum have the hardware, it will take up to 2 weeks). I was going to request the price list but got a bit shy at that time, maybe when i come back to pick it up ( since i have 4 more chanels that could use some repairs). A total refurbish is now $610. I know i could have taken it somewhere cheaper if they could match the part ( just the turn lock part) but i heard if you do it at chanel, they give your item back in their dust bag and wrap it nicely and put it in their shopping bag, so that is a plus...i will post pics if they do that when i pick it up.



I had a few bags cleaned and refurbished before the last price increase. Total refurbishment used to cost $265 and would take about 3-4 months. I'm not excited about paying >$600 and wait >6 months to get my bags back. Don't forget to share the outcome with us after getting you bag back. 

Chanel doesn't always give your cleaned/refurbished bag back in a dust bag, don't keep your hopes up too high.


----------



## Chanbal

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Hello, I bought a vintage jumbo and the stitching on the strap has come loose. I'm asking the seller for a partial refund, but would I need to get the entire chain/leather strap replaced or could they just fix it? Anyone know the current cost? I would also like the bag redyed so it's a blacker black. [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2533424[/ATTACH]


The stitching on the strap is easy. I had it done in the past, and I didn't pay much for it.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Chanbal said:


> The stitching on the strap is easy. I had it done in the past, and I didn't pay much for it.




Thanks! So they don't have to replace the whole chain/leather strap? Does it take the same amount of time as it does for other repairs? Like 3 months?


----------



## tutushopper

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Hello, I bought a vintage jumbo and the stitching on the strap has come loose. I'm asking the seller for a partial refund, but would I need to get the entire chain/leather strap replaced or could they just fix it? Anyone know the current cost? I would also like the bag redyed so it's a blacker black. [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2533424[/ATTACH]



For this little thing, you can even do it yourself if you know how to sew, or you can take it to a shoe repair/cobbler and they shouldn't charge you more than a few dollars tops.  it's literally a few stitches.  Nothing that needs to be sent away.  Some Chanel shops have someone in store that will do it while you wait for free, but not all of them do.  This really is a totally simple fix, not something major.  If you want the bag redyed, that will take time and will cost you, but I'd not ask the seller to pay for that.  It will also change the feel of the leather.


----------



## tutushopper

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Thanks! So they don't have to replace the whole chain/leather strap? Does it take the same amount of time as it does for other repairs? Like 3 months?



No, they don't have to replace the whole chain/leather strap to do a few stitches.  They just use a needle and thread and tack it down the way it was.  Easy peasy.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

tutushopper said:


> No, they don't have to replace the whole chain/leather strap to do a few stitches.  They just use a needle and thread and tack it down the way it was.  Easy peasy.




Thanks! I wasn't going to charge the seller for the re-dye, just the loose stitching that wasn't described. I feel bad doing it, but I would only ask for a little.

 I'll check out a couple leather repair places here to fix it. But even though it's a small repair it does make me a bit nervous going to someone who doesn't specialize in Chanel. There's a Chanel boutique near my work (LA - Robertson), so maybe I'll call and see if they have someone there who can fix it.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

How much does Chanel currently charge for redying a bag?


----------



## gquinn

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Thanks! I wasn't going to charge the seller for the re-dye, just the loose stitching that wasn't described. I feel bad doing it, but I would only ask for a little.
> 
> I'll check out a couple leather repair places here to fix it. But even though it's a small repair it does make me a bit nervous going to someone who doesn't specialize in Chanel. There's a Chanel boutique near my work (LA - Robertson), so maybe I'll call and see if they have someone there who can fix it.


I don't know how faded your vintage flap is but I would not have Chanel re-dye if you only want it a darker black. The texture of the lamb will change significantly and from what I can see, the leather on yours is still even and beautiful. Other TPFers have used Meltonian Cream Polish to add color or spruce up their flaps and it has turned out beautifully (and a more even, darker color). 

Had I known about using the above noted product, I would have tried that before having my vintage flap re-dyed by Chanel.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Chanbal

Kitties Are Cute said:


> How much does Chanel currently charge for redying a bag?


I had a couple of bags re-dyed in the past and the price was $110.00/bag. So I would expect the new price to be about $220.00-$260.00. I have to say they that did an excellent job.


----------



## TheOnlyLiyah

Hi Everyone, 
I have a Vintage white drawstring bucket chanel bag, the one with the 6 gold CC on the bottom. 
One of the CC fell and I can not find it. Would Chanel repair the bag? anyone have any suggestions for me?

THANK YOU!


----------



## tutushopper

TheOnlyLiyah said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have a Vintage white drawstring bucket chanel bag, the one with the 6 gold CC on the bottom.
> One of the CC fell and I can not find it. Would Chanel repair the bag? anyone have any suggestions for me?
> 
> THANK YOU!



If they still have the part they certainly will.  Best is to take it to your boutique and have them find out.  Stunning bag!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## prettydagger

So I took my vintage double flap into a Chanel boutique to see about refurbishing it. I was expecting him to quote me the full refurbishment price, which he did ($535, not $565 like some have said?). But then when he opened the bag, he saw how badly the interior was peeling/flaking (REALLY badly) and told me it wouldn't be able to be refurbished. I told him I had seen the interior restored and he just shook his head and said Chanel wouldn't refinish the exterior while leaving the inside in the state it is in. I've seen the interior fixed on here! Any help?


----------



## tutushopper

prettydagger said:


> So I took my vintage double flap into a Chanel boutique to see about refurbishing it. I was expecting him to quote me the full refurbishment price, which he did ($535, not $565 like some have said?). But then when he opened the bag, he saw how badly the interior was peeling/flaking (REALLY badly) and told me it wouldn't be able to be refurbished. I told him I had seen the interior restored and he just shook his head and said Chanel wouldn't refinish the exterior while leaving the inside in the state it is in. I've seen the interior fixed on here! Any help?



Is it just the lining that is peeling/flaking or other parts of the inside?  They can put in a new liner.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## prettydagger

tutushopper said:


> is it just the lining that is peeling/flaking or other parts of the inside?  They can put in a new liner.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## tutushopper

prettydagger said:


> View attachment 2541800
> View attachment 2541801



It's a bit hard to tell, but it's the entire inside, lining and underneath the flap/closure?  If it's "just" the lining of the bag, that can be redone.  I've seen many bags on resale sites with new liners.  You lose the sticker, but it looks brand new inside.  Perhaps you might want to try to visit again and talk to someone else?  How bad is the outside?  Is it also flaking & peeling?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## prettydagger

tutushopper said:


> It's a bit hard to tell, but it's the entire inside, lining and underneath the flap/closure?  If it's "just" the lining of the bag, that can be redone.  I've seen many bags on resale sites with new liners.  You lose the sticker, but it looks brand new inside.  Perhaps you might want to try to visit again and talk to someone else?  How bad is the outside?  Is it also flaking & peeling?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> chasing my *rainbow!*




It's just the main compartment of the bag, not extending to the flap or the smaller pockets. It was the store in Bal Harbor and reading through this thread, it seems the guy says "no" pretty often. He said the outside would look like new with a total refurbishment. There's no flaking or peeling except on the piping. The body of the bag just needs a redye/polish and the straps are in great condition. Hardware just needs a new screw or two.


----------



## tutushopper

prettydagger said:


> It's just the main compartment of the bag, not extending to the flap or the smaller pockets. It was the store in Bal Harbor and reading through this thread, it seems the guy says "no" pretty often. He said the outside would look like new with a total refurbishment. There's no flaking or peeling except on the piping. The body of the bag just needs a redye/polish and the straps are in great condition. Hardware just needs a new screw or two.



If it's possible, take it to another boutique if this guy says "no" often.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## yinks

does anyone know how much it would cost for maintenance for a pair of flats? 

just bought a pair on monday and so far the advice i've received is to put some black vibram soles on the flats - but would love to get more maintenance/repair advice about chanel flats


----------



## tutushopper

yinks said:


> does anyone know how much it would cost for maintenance for a pair of flats?
> 
> just bought a pair on monday and so far the advice i've received is to put some black vibram soles on the flats - but would love to get more maintenance/repair advice about chanel flats



I don't know what you mean by "maintenance" for flats.  What are these flats made of?  Are they calf, lamb, patent, tweed, snake, lizard, gator, etc?  You can get vibram soles put on them, yes, and vibram comes in a few colors other than black.


----------



## yinks

tutushopper said:


> I don't know what you mean by "maintenance" for flats.  What are these flats made of?  Are they calf, lamb, patent, tweed, snake, lizard, gator, etc?  You can get vibram soles put on them, yes, and vibram comes in a few colors other than black.



apologies, meant to type 'repair' - i.e. how much would it cost to send a pair of flats for repairs in the event that i damage them, etc. 

mine are the classic two-toned ones, i believe they are calf skin? do correct me if i'm mistaken!


----------



## tutushopper

yinks said:


> apologies, meant to type 'repair' - i.e. how much would it cost to send a pair of flats for repairs in the event that i damage them, etc.
> 
> mine are the classic two-toned ones, i believe they are calf skin? do correct me if i'm mistaken!



That would all depend on how much your local shoe repair guy would charge.  Chanel doesn't give a warranty with shoes; nobody does.  Most of the ballet flats are two toned, but materials differ vastly.  Do you have a photo or look at the box; it usually states what they are made from.


----------



## yinks

tutushopper said:


> That would all depend on how much your local shoe repair guy would charge.  Chanel doesn't give a warranty with shoes; nobody does.  Most of the ballet flats are two toned, but materials differ vastly.  Do you have a photo or look at the box; it usually states what they are made from.



here's a picture of the box - i've checked around the forum and i think it's safe to conclude that it's a pair of lambskin flats. 

i was told by the sales assistant to apply a cream on it from time to time to maintain it but i would really appreciate it if you could point me to the right direction, like what cream would you use/recommend for your chanel shoes, or what would you do to maintain the upkeep of the shoes. 

i know i must seem very clueless but this is my first pair and i have no experience with lambskin shoes at all! would really be grateful for any sort of pointers.


----------



## tutushopper

yinks said:


> here's a picture of the box - i've checked around the forum and i think it's safe to conclude that it's a pair of lambskin flats.
> 
> i was told by the sales assistant to apply a cream on it from time to time to maintain it but i would really appreciate it if you could point me to the right direction, like what cream would you use/recommend for your chanel shoes, or what would you do to maintain the upkeep of the shoes.
> 
> i know i must seem very clueless but this is my first pair and i have no experience with lambskin shoes at all! would really be grateful for any sort of pointers.



Usually the box says what they are made from; without that I really can't tell you what to use.  Where did you buy them?  Perhaps call them up and inquire as to the leather/fabric?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jemonfu

amyamoure said:


> There are two places that do the Chanel repairs. The place on the east coast I always request, they do beautiful refinishes and the texture always feels the same. The other place is where they send a lot of the lighter bags and overflow repairs and their spa treatment is a little more...painted. Then again, the light color bags are probably a lot harder to cover stains on. But it all comes down to how much they clean it before dying and if they put on as little dye as possible which the east coast repair facility always seems to succeed with


Do you have the info on the East coast facility? I am buying a White vanity case and will be sending it in to be refurbished. TIA!!


----------



## Momo0

If anyone is looking for this info...
I just had an unraveling exterior stitch repaired on my reissue. The charge was $285.


----------



## tutushopper

Momo0 said:


> If anyone is looking for this info...
> I just had an unraveling exterior stitch repaired on my reissue. The charge was $285.



Wow...I think I'd take mine to the local high end cobbler for a stitching issue.  That's pretty steep for a few stitches.


----------



## Momo0

tutushopper said:


> Wow...I think I'd take mine to the local high end cobbler for a stitching issue.  That's pretty steep for a few stitches.




I thought it seemed pretty steep as well. But I figure if it ever happens again, there will at least be a record of the previous repair. Especially since it is a pretty new bag (but purchased over a year ago) and has been very lightly used.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Yes, the repair prices were in creased in July of 2013 and they are much higher.  Full refurbishment doubled in cost and is now around $600.

It's also discussed in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/price-list-for-chanel-repair-refurbishment-spa-service-698989.html


----------



## Chanbal

Momo0 said:


> If anyone is looking for this info...
> I just had an unraveling exterior stitch repaired on my reissue. The charge was $285.



Wow, that is a lot for just to fix an unraveling stitch. This is why I have decided to treat my light colored bags. If the price of cleaning also increased more than twice, I can buy a new bag with the savings.


----------



## Momo0

Chanbal said:


> Wow, that is a lot for just to fix an unraveling stitch. This is why I have decided to treat my light colored bags. If the price of cleaning also increased more than twice, I can buy a new bag with the savings.




I know, right! What do you treat your light colored bags with?


----------



## tutushopper

Chanbal said:


> Wow, that is a lot for just to fix an unraveling stitch. This is why I have decided to treat my light colored bags. If the price of cleaning also increased more than twice, I can buy a new bag with the savings.



The price of all spa services increased about double last summer.


----------



## bcbggirl

Hello everyone,
I'm very sad to say I got color transfer from a blazer on my beige claire caviar jumbo flap ... my biggest fear happened.  I tried meltonian leather cleaner/conditioner and a white eraser and the back of the bag is still stained but much less noticeable.  The straps however are very hard to clean.  I am considering taking it to Chanel.  I spoke to the SA and she said they'd have to do the entire bag just to clean a few stain spots.  At the time I thought that sounded fine.  The bag is otherwise in perfect condition -- perfectly clean inside and on the front and no scratches. 

Now, I also have read conflicting things in many threads that they basically don't really do cleaning -- they only really re-dye.  Maybe this is what the SA meant by they'd do the entire bag because if you only dye the bag then the entire bag would be done to match.

So, my question is:  Does Chanel actually ever clean or spot clean a bag?  Do they really only re-dye the bag to get stains out?

If you have any experience with this and caviar bags, please let me know!  TIA!

(I will also be asking an SA tomorrow for clarification, but I'm so anxious about this I thought I'd ask on here in case someone knows!)


----------



## Chanbal

Momo0 said:


> I know, right! What do you treat your light colored bags with?


My plans are to spray some of my bags with a water and stain protector.


----------



## Chanbal

bcbggirl said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm very sad to say I got color transfer from a blazer on my beige claire caviar jumbo flap ... my biggest fear happened.  I tried meltonian leather cleaner/conditioner and a white eraser and the back of the bag is still stained but much less noticeable.  The straps however are very hard to clean.  I am considering taking it to Chanel.  I spoke to the SA and she said they'd have to do the entire bag just to clean a few stain spots.  At the time I thought that sounded fine.  The bag is otherwise in perfect condition -- perfectly clean inside and on the front and no scratches.
> 
> Now, I also have read conflicting things in many threads that they basically don't really do cleaning -- they only really re-dye.  Maybe this is what the SA meant by they'd do the entire bag because if you only dye the bag then the entire bag would be done to match.
> 
> So, my question is:  Does Chanel actually ever clean or spot clean a bag?  Do they really only re-dye the bag to get stains out?
> 
> If you have any experience with this and caviar bags, please let me know!  TIA!
> 
> (I will also be asking an SA tomorrow for clarification, but I'm so anxious about this I thought I'd ask on here in case someone knows!)



Yes, Chanel cleans the bags. I had some bags cleaned at the Spa, and they did a great job.


----------



## cookie925

Hi Everyone! I bought a vintage bag a few years back but it is dirty and has prolonged me from using it.  I am thinking of getting it redone so that it can finally get some use.  My question is that it was white satin material with black stitching.  The white has lost its color and looks dirty. How does the service work?  Do they redo the whole bag with the same colors?  Thanks so much!


----------



## janie1167

hi, ok I just took my 7 year old shopper to san Francisco in febuary. to do total refurbishment replacemet of hardwear ect. $ 585 they charge $25 shipping if you live out of state. I live in Oregon. they told me before they sent it off. so they also said 3 to 4 months. bags do go up and the same bag is around $ 3000 and I bought it for $1800 or $1850. you need nothing to bring it in just tell them where u purchased it and you dont need a card or anything. just your bag. by the way they said they have seen it all.......so don't worry if it looks a bit rough. listen I have my first chanel I got at 20. I promise to let everyone know how it all turns out. I love the large shopper its a classic.........I hope all turns out..........if you want to know what they will charge they will tell you before you leave the store...........so please go and do that or call them.  best to bring it in..........


----------



## Skittles2412

janie1167 said:


> hi, ok I just took my 7 year old shopper to san Francisco in febuary. to do total refurbishment replacemet of hardwear ect. $ 585 they charge $25 shipping if you live out of state. I live in Oregon. they told me before they sent it off. so they also said 3 to 4 months. bags do go up and the same bag is around $ 3000 and I bought it for $1800 or $1850. you need nothing to bring it in just tell them where u purchased it and you dont need a card or anything. just your bag. by the way they said they have seen it all.......so don't worry if it looks a bit rough. listen I have my first chanel I got at 20. I promise to let everyone know how it all turns out. I love the large shopper its a classic.........I hope all turns out..........if you want to know what they will charge they will tell you before you leave the store...........so please go and do that or call them.  best to bring it in..........


janie1167,

Thank you for the information you shared. I am currently in a phase of pre-loved/vintage Chanel accessories and I was asking myself about how much it would cost and the time frame for the refurbishment? Thankfully I found your post and it really helped! 
I hope your large shopper comes out beautiful!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Can you take preloved bags in for refurbishment/repair without a receipt?


----------



## jchen815

twosmallwonders said:


> Can you take preloved bags in for refurbishment/repair without a receipt?




Yes you can


----------



## twosmallwonders

jchen815 said:


> Yes you can




Thank you!!!


----------



## alysun

Hello just thought I'd update UK Chanel lovers who have bags that may need new hardware. Sent my little vintage flap which has all the gold coming off all hardware to Bond Street. Had a phone call today to say it will be sent to France for repair as it vintage. The chain is £100 and the CC lock £55. Should be back with me in around 8 weeks


----------



## YEANETT

Momo0 said:


> I know, right! What do you treat your light colored bags with?




Just like Chanbal said she would do, I already sprayed mine already! Thank god everything is good! hth


----------



## bcbggirl

Wanted to share my experience.  In addition to a beige claire that has been sent to repair for cleaning b/c of color transfer (still in repair) I also took in my black caviar m/l with gold hardware because a stitch had unraveled on the side.   A little over two weeks passed and they called to tell me it was ready -- they were able to fix it in house.  I picked it up, and there was no charge.  They did do a good job of repair -- I can't tell that it was repaired.  Unfortunately though I noticed back at home that there are a line of extra scratches on the CC   So that's annoying, although there were already scratches on the hardware but I wasn't pleased that they added some more.  I'm happy that it was free and they even wrapped it up all nice with tissue paper and a camellia.


----------



## LoVienne

I have the worst experience ever!

Bought a vintage chanel Premier watch and has it Service as it's a watch at Chanel Singapore NgeeAnn city and they lost my vintage certificate dated Feb 1995.

After almost a month they get back to me stating that it's still lost. I have no idea why they need to take the certificate along with the watch? I shld just told them no in the first place... But really how can they lost my vintage watch cert. Now they value of the watch decrease tremendously!

Just my damn luck! So sad


----------



## housewivesfan

Has anyone had the handles on a Medallion Tote repaired?  Mine has  wear at the top where it hangs from my arm, and they are flopping over terribly, while the rest of the bag (a 6 series) looks like new.


----------



## tutushopper

housewivesfan said:


> Has anyone had the handles on a Medallion Tote repaired?  Mine has  wear at the top where it hangs from my arm, and they are flopping over terribly, while the rest of the bag (a 6 series) looks like new.



I've not, but I've seen them come back perky and standing upright after repair.


----------



## housewivesfan

tutushopper said:


> I've not, but I've seen them come back perky and standing upright after repair.


Thank you.


----------



## Alia123

Hello everyone! I was wondering if it is at all possible to  dye/change the color of a Chanel timeless python bi-colored bag to be one color? I received a   beautiful Chanel timeless medium bag in python for my birthday in  2013,  its bi-colored in beige (like a camel beige) and turquoise/baby  blue. I absolutely love it, yet I find it super hard to wear with lots  of my clothes, does anyone know if it is at all possible for a Chanel  boutique to dye the bag into one color for me? As in change the color of  the python? Or does anyone know any places in Europe or the UK who  would do a good job for me without damaging the leather?
Thank you so much in advance for any replies!


----------



## tutushopper

Alia123 said:


> Hello everyone! I was wondering if it is at all possible to  dye/change the color of a Chanel timeless python bi-colored bag to be one color? I received a   beautiful Chanel timeless medium bag in python for my birthday in  2013,  its bi-colored in beige (like a camel beige) and turquoise/baby  blue. I absolutely love it, yet I find it super hard to wear with lots  of my clothes, does anyone know if it is at all possible for a Chanel  boutique to dye the bag into one color for me? As in change the color of  the python? Or does anyone know any places in Europe or the UK who  would do a good job for me without damaging the leather?
> Thank you so much in advance for any replies!



Chanel boutiques will not dye one of their bags another color.  If you have this done at a leather shop (I'd consult with a very high end one used to dealing with exotic skins, as you don't want them using your bag as their first guinea pig), you will void your Chanel warranty and they won't take it in thereafter for repairs.


----------



## bcbggirl

Update:  I got my beige claire bag back after ~ 1 month -- not very happy with the results and I will be bringing it back to Chanel probably since they didn't get the stains out.  In my case, it looks like they do just re-dye the bag, as I notice the threads around the parts that they re-dyed are darker than say the interior.  So I am not really impressed -- thought they would actually have better attention to detail and care for the price ($285).  Also, the hardware came back scratched again.


----------



## Chanbal

bcbggirl said:


> Update:  I got my beige claire bag back after ~ 1 month -- not very happy with the results and I will be bringing it back to Chanel probably since they didn't get the stains out.  In my case, it looks like they do just re-dye the bag, as I notice the threads around the parts that they re-dyed are darker than say the interior.  So I am not really impressed -- thought they would actually have better attention to detail and care for the price ($285).  Also, the hardware came back scratched again.



I'm sorry that your bag didn't come out the way you wanted. It used to take 3-4 months to have a bag repaired or cleaned by Chanel, 1 month wait is a big improvement. According to the new prices, the amount you paid ($285) was probably only for leather refurbishment (didn't include hardware). Total refurbishment costs now >$500. Good luck bringing it back to Chanel.


----------



## lovinmylv

Hello Everybody!

Totally new to chanel, I have been studying up by reading the treads, hoping to learn enough to buy a preloved chanel. 
I am able to buy a preloved single flap. off course I will get it authenticated 
My question is about the clasp. It doesn't close anymore. It;s one with where a pin goes in a hole( sorry don't know what it is called) not a turn lock. Because of that, the bag is friendly priced.
 The rest of the bag is in overall good vintage condition. I am thinking about buying this bag and take it to Chanel to get the clasp repaired. I am thinking it will cost me little less than 100 USD. It is a stamped lock, so I hope they will be able to repair it, without having to replace the gold HW.
And that it won't be a problem that it was bought preloved.

Please let me know if I am right about this! Just want to be absolutely sure . thanks ladies!!


----------



## bcbggirl

Chanbal said:


> I'm sorry that your bag didn't come out the way you wanted. It used to take 3-4 months to have a bag repaired or cleaned by Chanel, 1 month wait is a big improvement. According to the new prices, the amount you paid ($285) was probably only for leather refurbishment (didn't include hardware). Total refurbishment costs now >$500. Good luck bringing it back to Chanel.



Yes, I indicated I only wanted a cleaning to remove the color transfer on my bag, and not total refurbishment because nothing else was wrong; the hardware was flawless and without scratches when I took the bag in for cleaning.  It came back to me scratched -- probably due to be handled in the cleaning process, unfortunately.  It's really minor (on the turn nob and part of the CC) and the hardware would get scratched/scuffed eventually I guess.  Just wish I had put the first scratch on my bag! 

The SA was very understanding and told me I can take it back if I decide I'm not happy with the job that they did and they would send it out again at no extra cost.  I think I will do that, since I'm not satisfied.  I'll let everyone know how that turns out!


----------



## murphy11

Hi everyone! 

I got a vintage Chanel bag from my grandma and the straps are made of leather with tortoise shells. There are no damages in the bag but the shells tend to become heavy when you carry it for a while and the straps slip off from your shoulders easily, making it annoying to keep returning it to your shoulders. I was thinking to add and attach an interlocked gold chain straps in both ends of the bag instead of replacing it. Do you think Chanel would do it? if not, can I replace the leather straps with the Chanel interlocked gold chain and how much would it cost to have it fixed in Chanel? 

I was thinking of selling this as well, but it seems to not be saleable as it no longer includes the card, dust bag and box (even though I've already had it authenticated), so instead of it lying around my closet, I really want to make use of this bag. 

Hoping to hear from you soon and the alternative solutions I can do to this bag.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Alia123 said:


> Hello everyone! I was wondering if it is at all possible to  dye/change the color of a Chanel timeless python bi-colored bag to be one color? I received a   beautiful Chanel timeless medium bag in python for my birthday in  2013,  its bi-colored in beige (like a camel beige) and turquoise/baby  blue. I absolutely love it, yet I find it super hard to wear with lots  of my clothes, does anyone know if it is at all possible for a Chanel  boutique to dye the bag into one color for me? As in change the color of  the python? Or does anyone know any places in Europe or the UK who  would do a good job for me without damaging the leather?
> Thank you so much in advance for any replies!



The furniture clinic are very good. They have lots of pictures on there website. I have used their products quite a bit which are excellent. 

I expect they will give you an estimate without sending the bag in. They also do a great repair service

http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Handbags_Colour_Change.php

Good luck


----------



## nntb

Hello I have a beige chanel bag that's I changed its color to black And it kept staining my clothes now I want to change the leather please help me with contacts or an email I can contact to change the leather if possible! Thanks


----------



## Chanbal

nntb said:


> Hello I have a beige chanel bag that's I changed its color to black And it kept staining my clothes now I want to change the leather please help me with contacts or an email I can contact to change the leather if possible! Thanks


Try Rago Brothers at (973) 539-7949. Good Luck!


----------



## nntb

Chanbal said:


> Try Rago Brothers at (973) 539-7949. Good Luck!



Thank you so much


----------



## Myownfairytale

2 months ago i noticed that my new classic jumbo bag has scratches on the leather chain and i went to chanel Bruxelles for a repair.The sales assistant was very rude,she said that is normal because is handmade and then she said that i should go back to Chanel Berlin where i got my bag for repair.I told her that my one year guaranty alllows me to bring my bag for repair in any other chanel store in Europe and she said that 1 year guaranty does not exist.Eventually she took my bag saying that i need to wait till june because she needs to send my bag back to Paris for repair.Last week ,friday,i got a phone from Chanel telling me that the bag is back so i can go to pick her up.I went there saturday to the same crappy SA ,she gave me my bag and then she ran to another client who probably came to spend some money there,so i was left alone.The leather chain was worse than what my bag got,thinner than normal,poorly constructed,and in 2 leather pieces glued at one side.I knew that the leather strap from the chain should be in one continuosly piece of leather so i asked why it looks like this and another SA said is normal  because it is handmade and they cannot do anything about it.I want to file a complain but i have no idea how and where.I am so pissed up with Chanel and their SA's in Bruxelles,they are rude,incompetent,they give u attitude and they're no help.Does anybody here knows what should i do and whom i should call or write to Chanel customer service in Paris? I always wanted this bag,i saved a lot to be able to get it and now i hate my bag,i don't even want to use it anymore. Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## Lucylaw

Does anyone in NY know where i can get a chanel leather handbag professionally cleaned inside and maybe the leather outside and on the handles cleaned and softened?


----------



## Lucylaw

Anyone???


----------



## nycmamaofone

Lucylaw said:


> Does anyone in NY know where i can get a chanel leather handbag professionally cleaned inside and maybe the leather outside and on the handles cleaned and softened?



I cleaned my vintage one at Leather Spa. They have several locations in NYC but I've used both the one in Midtown and Grand Central. They specialize in designer repairs. I've had good experiences with them so far but they aren't cheap.


----------



## Canneiv

bcbggirl said:


> Update:  I got my beige claire bag back after ~ 1 month -- not very happy with the results and I will be bringing it back to Chanel probably since they didn't get the stains out.  In my case, it looks like they do just re-dye the bag, as I notice the threads around the parts that they re-dyed are darker than say the interior.  So I am not really impressed -- thought they would actually have better attention to detail and care for the price ($285).  Also, the hardware came back scratched again.


 
You should inspect the bag before paying the fee in the boutique. I brought my White jumbo flap for leather refreshment. They came back in a month didn't do a good job, so I told them to re-do the work. They only charge me one time fee.  I'm not sure will they charge you again if you bring it back.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lucylaw said:


> Does anyone in NY know where i can get a chanel leather handbag professionally cleaned inside and maybe the leather outside and on the handles cleaned and softened?


 

There are a few places... Any reason why you are not bringing it back to Chanel?

Modern Leather Spa
Artbag
Leather Spa as mentioned


There are also some very good shoe repair shops that people swear
by doing high end designer items

Have you consulted Docride on the forum for her thoughts or Lovin my bag
by barbara ?


----------



## aloveforbags

nycmamaofone said:


> I cleaned my vintage one at Leather Spa. They have several locations in NYC but I've used both the one in Midtown and Grand Central. They specialize in designer repairs. I've had good experiences with them so far but they aren't cheap.




Thank you Nycmamofone. I have been looking for a good leather repair place in NYC! 
I just called n will try to stop by this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pupee

hi ladies i hope you could help me out here... (i'm from singapore)

my aunt gave me a chanel vintage black patent bucket bag years ago and it was already in a bad shape. (the leather was tore, colour faded)

so i spent ard usd250 to have it repair locally - they did quite a good job to dye back the bag covering the tore areas. have not use it and just keep in storage fearing i might damage it...

now.... the leather is tore again and some areas of black are faded away. what should i do? can i have it totally refurbish? - what would they do? re-dye it again or can they change the whole patent body to a new leather?

do i have to send it to paris myself or my local chanel could help me do that?


----------



## Chanbal

pupee said:


> hi ladies i hope you could help me out here... (i'm from singapore)
> 
> my aunt gave me a chanel vintage black patent bucket bag years ago and it was already in a bad shape. (the leather was tore, colour faded)
> 
> so i spent ard usd250 to have it repair locally - they did quite a good job to dye back the bag covering the tore areas. have not use it and just keep in storage fearing i might damage it...
> 
> now.... the leather is tore again and some areas of black are faded away. what should i do? can i have it totally refurbish? - what would they do? re-dye it again or can they change the whole patent body to a new leather?
> 
> do i have to send it to paris myself or my local chanel could help me do that?


I'm sorry, but I don't think Chanel refurbishes patent leather. I would probably take the bag to the place that worked on it before. If you post pictures, you may get better suggestions.


----------



## Chanbal

bcbggirl said:


> Yes, I indicated I only wanted a cleaning to remove the color transfer on my bag, and not total refurbishment because nothing else was wrong; the hardware was flawless and without scratches when I took the bag in for cleaning.  It came back to me scratched -- probably due to be handled in the cleaning process, unfortunately.  It's really minor (on the turn nob and part of the CC) and the hardware would get scratched/scuffed eventually I guess.  Just wish I had put the first scratch on my bag!
> 
> The SA was very understanding and told me I can take it back if I decide I'm not happy with the job that they did and they would send it out again at no extra cost.  I think I will do that, since I'm not satisfied.  I'll let everyone know how that turns out!


I was wondering if you got your bag back and if it turned out better this time.


----------



## bcbggirl

Chanbal said:


> I was wondering if you got your bag back and if it turned out better this time.


Hi Chanbal,
I brought it back to the boutique to show a manager why I was unhappy with the job they did.  She got very defensive and basically said they did the best they could and implied that I should take better care of my bag.  (I was fuming at that point and politely walked away).  

For now I've decided not to give them my bag back to repair it further.  Based on what the SA said, they only dye the bag to remove color transfer, and I don't trust them to dye the bag the right color (I could have a tri-colored flap then).  Basically, I would not recommend Chanel ever for cleaning your bag/color transfer.  I would try them for hardware replacements or severe cases.  Especially in my case, since the transfer was so slight.  After a lot of consideration I think my bag looks/feels not as luxurious and worse because of the inconsistent dye.  And they didn't even remove the color transfer really.  I can still wear my bag, really most wouldn't notice.  But I expected better from them.


----------



## bcbggirl

Canneiv said:


> You should inspect the bag before paying the fee in the boutique. I brought my White jumbo flap for leather refreshment. They came back in a month didn't do a good job, so I told them to re-do the work. They only charge me one time fee.  I'm not sure will they charge you again if you bring it back.



Did you get your bag back from the second time?  Did it look good?  What wasn't good about the job they did the first time?


----------



## Chanbal

bcbggirl said:


> Hi Chanbal,
> I brought it back to the boutique to show a manager why I was unhappy with the job they did.  She got very defensive and basically said they did the best they could and implied that I should take better care of my bag.  (I was fuming at that point and politely walked away).
> 
> For now I've decided not to give them my bag back to repair it further.  Based on what the SA said, they only dye the bag to remove color transfer, and I don't trust them to dye the bag the right color (I could have a tri-colored flap then).  Basically, I would not recommend Chanel ever for cleaning your bag/color transfer.  I would try them for hardware replacements or severe cases.  Especially in my case, since the transfer was so slight.  After a lot of consideration I think my bag looks/feels not as luxurious and worse because of the inconsistent dye.  And they didn't even remove the color transfer really.  I can still wear my bag, really most wouldn't notice.  But I expected better from them.



Hibcbggirl,
Did you take the bag to a Chanel store in the US? If yes, would you mind sharing the city or state? I would like to avoid taking my bags to that store. I suspect that Chanel uses different companies to work on the bags and the outcome depends a lot on where they decide to send your bag for service. I'm very sorry that this happened to you. If you still have the receipt for the cleaning service, you may want to take your bag to a different Chanel store and let them know that you are unhappy.


----------



## bcbggirl

Chanbal said:


> Hibcbggirl,
> Did you take the bag to a Chanel store in the US? If yes, would you mind sharing the city or state? I would like to avoid taking my bags to that store. I suspect that Chanel uses different companies to work on the bags and the outcome depends a lot on where they decide to send your bag for service. I'm very sorry that this happened to you. If you still have the receipt for the cleaning service, you may want to take your bag to a different Chanel store and let them know that you are unhappy.



This was at the Boston boutique.  Yes I think they do send to different authorized leather shops.


----------



## Chanbal

bcbggirl said:


> This was at the Boston boutique.  Yes I think they do send to different authorized leather shops.


If you are very unhappy with the bag, this may justify spending a weekend in NY and take your bag to Chanel there. I miss spending weekends in NY, and it's so easy to go there from Boston.


----------



## Canneiv

bcbggirl said:


> Did you get your bag back from the second time?  Did it look good?  What wasn't good about the job they did the first time?



Chanel didn't clean my white flap well the first time. They still tried to charge me for service, I refused to take it back since they didn't do a good job.


----------



## bcbggirl

Chanbal said:


> If you are very unhappy with the bag, this may justify spending a weekend in NY and take your bag to Chanel there. I miss spending weekends in NY, and it's so easy to go there from Boston.



Maybe.  The thing is (and I didn't really explain this before) I noticed that the dye they applied to hide color transfer is *just* slightly off from the original color, and not an exact match.  So the bottom of my bag is the original color and the flap part is this slightly different light beige color.  In addition to having a different texture/shine.  It's very hard to see the color difference though.  I myself didn't notice it at first.  It's pretty much impossible to undo a dye job and I don't trust Chanel to be able to repair what they did.


----------



## bunnyrc

Hi, 

I Just bought a Vintage Beige lambskin classic flap in gold hardware from Malleries. Its a 1 series so supposingly its plated in a different kind of gold to the gold hardware now.  Its in almost new condition except that the gold shoulder straps have discoloured and some parts are silver the seller said its in excellent condition shiny and polished but didnt mention some parts of the chain have lost the gold colour. 

If I take it to the Chanel boutique, will they replate the gold hardware? 

I want to keep the original hardware as I like the vintage CC logo with the square mark. Wonder if they can just replate it without changing the hardware? 

I live in Hong Kong so I am not sure if they would help me as they don't have very good aftersales customer service........


----------



## keodi

Chanbal said:


> Hibcbggirl,
> Did you take the bag to a Chanel store in the US? If yes, would you mind sharing the city or state? I would like to avoid taking my bags to that store.* I suspect that Chanel uses different companies to work on the bags and the outcome depends a lot on where they decide to send your bag for service.* I'm very sorry that this happened to you. If you still have the receipt for the cleaning service, you may want to take your bag to a different Chanel store and let them know that you are unhappy.



They do use different companies.


----------



## Chanbal

keodi said:


> They do use different companies.



Thanks for confirming this. Would you know what is the best company? I have a metallic bag that needs minor service and I would like to have it done by the best provider (metallics are not easy to restore).


----------



## keodi

Chanbal said:


> Thanks for confirming this. Would you know what is the best company? I have a metallic bag that needs minor service and I would like to have it done by the best provider (metallics are not easy to restore).



I know the boutique in NYC uses  a company called Ragobrothers

http://ragobrothers.com/chanel-handbag-repair.html
  you can try them and see if they will do the repair independently.


----------



## Chanbal

keodi said:


> I know the boutique in NYC uses  a company called Ragobrothers
> 
> http://ragobrothers.com/chanel-handbag-repair.html
> you can try them and see if they will do the repair independently.



Thanks, I have used Rago Brothers for Chanel in the past, and they do accept bags independently. 

I plan to take my bag to the Chanel store, but I would like to make sure that it will be sent to their best repair service place for metallics. So I'm trying to learn a little more about the process.


----------



## Lucylaw

nycmamaofone said:


> I cleaned my vintage one at Leather Spa. They have several locations in NYC but I've used both the one in Midtown and Grand Central. They specialize in designer repairs. I've had good experiences with them so far but they aren't cheap.


Thank you for your reply, i will check them out.


----------



## loveteddyku

bcbggirl said:


> Maybe.  The thing is (and I didn't really explain this before) I noticed that the dye they applied to hide color transfer is *just* slightly off from the original color, and not an exact match.  So the bottom of my bag is the original color and the flap part is this slightly different light beige color.  In addition to having a different texture/shine.  It's very hard to see the color difference though.  I myself didn't notice it at first.  It's pretty much impossible to undo a dye job and I don't trust Chanel to be able to repair what they did.





Hi, would it be possible if you post the picture of your bag? I'm curious to see about the poor job that Chanel did. I'm sorry this happened to you. TIA.


----------



## kcarmona

I'm thinking of purchasing a pre-loved bag but the problem is that it is Jersey and has some sort of powder all over the surface. Any idea if this can be cleaned or how much Chanel would charge?


----------



## tutushopper

kcarmona said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing a pre-loved bag but the problem is that it is Jersey and has some sort of powder all over the surface. Any idea if this can be cleaned or how much Chanel would charge?
> 
> View attachment 2660402



What country is this coming from?  Is the powder really face powder or just described as "powder?"


----------



## kcarmona

tutushopper said:


> What country is this coming from?  Is the powder really face powder or just described as "powder?"


It is coming from Japan and is described as "blow powder." I believe we spoke in another thread and after considering that it might be makeup I was thinking of purchasing it and taking it to Chanel, but I don't want to have to spend too much. I'm just confused lol


----------



## Chanbal

kcarmona said:


> It is coming from Japan and is described as "blow powder." I believe we spoke in another thread and after considering that it might be makeup I was thinking of purchasing it and taking it to Chanel, but I don't want to have to spend too much. I'm just confused lol



The bag cleaning (outside) should be about $300.


----------



## kcarmona

Chanbal said:


> The bag cleaning (outside) should be about $300.


Oh man! Wow I didn't think it would be that much. Thanks!


----------



## lumy_

I have a black reissue 226 with GHW and the HW is getting very faded after many years of use.. Has anyone had Chanel attend to this (can it be re-dipped?) and what's the approximate cost?


----------



## LinNg

Can someone give me a price of wallet cleaning service? Thanks so much!


----------



## Izzy Wijaya

Hi girls, I came across this thread and thought I might get help from here. I'm thinking of buying a Chanel Boy strap replacement for my bag because one of the buttons on the strap is a bit off. Do you girls think I can just send photos to the SA? I have never purchased anything from the Chanel store in my city so I do not know the SAs very well. I only talked to one the other day. Thanks in advance!


----------



## amyamoure

Chanbal said:


> Hibcbggirl,
> Did you take the bag to a Chanel store in the US? If yes, would you mind sharing the city or state? I would like to avoid taking my bags to that store. I suspect that Chanel uses different companies to work on the bags and the outcome depends a lot on where they decide to send your bag for service. I'm very sorry that this happened to you. If you still have the receipt for the cleaning service, you may want to take your bag to a different Chanel store and let them know that you are unhappy.



They have a facility called leather surgeons on the east coast they are supposed to use, but I think they may sometimes not follow policy. As far as only redying - the employee I know has told me they try to clean it as much as possible, but black stains sometimes do not come off without some refinishing over it.


----------



## bebedawl

I need my four year old jumbo flap (barely used) repaired. The leather where the logo part of the clasp has split into two.

Where is best in London to take it to? Many thanks


----------



## bebedawl

Do I need to take receipt or authenticity card with me? Also need a new tag applied to the zipper on my wallet.
Am I likely to be charged for these services? How much?


----------



## janie1167

i just got my black large shopper tote back from san francisco. i felt like it was not a real bag anymore. it cost me $585 total  refubishment. i payed $25 shipping. it was a 7 year old bag that now just looks two years old. i dont think i would do it again. i love chanel but i am going to just save for a new one. bought the bag for $1,750 or $1,800 it now sells for $2,900 that is how much it went up in 7 years. u dont need the card if you take it to chanel they can tell if its real and they only keep record of bags for 7 years. always keep receipts anyway for a bag. takes like 3 or 4 months to get it done.


----------



## tutushopper

Izzy Wijaya said:


> Hi girls, I came across this thread and thought I might get help from here. I'm thinking of buying a Chanel Boy strap replacement for my bag because one of the buttons on the strap is a bit off. Do you girls think I can just send photos to the SA? I have never purchased anything from the Chanel store in my city so I do not know the SAs very well. I only talked to one the other day. Thanks in advance!



You would probably need to take the bag into the boutique.


----------



## tutushopper

bebedawl said:


> Do I need to take receipt or authenticity card with me? Also need a new tag applied to the zipper on my wallet.
> Am I likely to be charged for these services? How much?



No idea of where in London, but in the US, you don't have to show the receipt or authenticity card.  It may be different there, so I'd call to ask.  You would likely be charged for the new tab on the zipper, unless it's in the first year since purchase.  I don't know the current cost.


----------



## Izzy Wijaya

tutushopper said:


> You would probably need to take the bag into the boutique.



Thanks! I'm taking it to the boutique tomorrow


----------



## yuko93

How much does it cost for a total refurbish now in australia? As my bags strap is lossening, and the bag is pretty much discolored unevenly.
Thanks


----------



## nailafficionada

hello,

Has anyone ever refurbished an Up In the Air bag?i'm concerned of doing it because of the mesh...please help, and send some prices and/or pics of the after, if you have any


----------



## chanelclassic8

I am looking into a pre-loved bag but have some scuffs on it.   Do you know by any chance a Chanel spa will address the scuffs?  TIA for your insights!


----------



## magdalinka

Hi fellow Chanel lovers! I was wondering if anyone knew what the current replacement cost is for a gold tone interlaced black leather shoulder chain? All the info I find seems to be outdated. It's for a 1991-1994 black lamb Coco Rider flap. 
Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## magdalinka

Just stopped by Chanel on 57th St, NY and they quoted the replacement chain strap cost to be $195??? I wonder why it went up so much...I remember seeing $35 & $65 on this thread about 2 years ago.  Bummed, will have to replace the strap on my bag with a generic gold chain.


----------



## Daosabao

After 3 yrs of frequent use my black jumbo lambskin flap back pocket showed serious signs of wear. Due to constant friction with my clothes. SA told me the repair would be 'very expensive and take months'.

I took it to a local bag cleaning n refurbishment shop and they cleaned, polished and restored my bag beautifully for S$300.

Now I take greater care not to wear rough fabrics with my lamb flaps, at least not daily, and some other precautions.


----------



## lyseiki8

Daosabao said:


> After 3 yrs of frequent use my black jumbo lambskin flap back pocket showed serious signs of wear. Due to constant friction with my clothes. SA told me the repair would be 'very expensive and take months'.
> 
> I took it to a local bag cleaning n refurbishment shop and they cleaned, polished and restored my bag beautifully for S$300.
> 
> Now I take greater care not to wear rough fabrics with my lamb flaps, at least not daily, and some other precautions.



Hi, may I have your local bag cleaning shop contact information?  How long do you have to wait before the bag was return to you ?   Thank you.


----------



## Daosabao

Hello lyseiki8, I brought my black lamb jumbo to Bag Spa at International Plaza, Singapore. http://bagspa.com/bagspa/. The cleaning and polishing is $150, and would generally take 1-2weeks. The repair of the back pocket (lambskin was worn off a bit so they patched it up and touched up the color) is a time consuming job, so that would take another 2weeks. The repair is another $150.

All in it took 6weeks cos the owner was away for a week. I'm v satisfied with the results.


----------



## summerpink

Hello ladies!! I want to purchase a black mini and notice the center column(not CC) is uneven as i marked in picture. Is this comman normal or defective? If it's defective can it be easily fixed ? Please help!! TIA!!:help:


----------



## travelluver

bcbggirl said:


> Hi Chanbal,
> I brought it back to the boutique to show a manager why I was unhappy with the job they did.  She got very defensive and basically said they did the best they could and implied that I should take better care of my bag.  (I was fuming at that point and politely walked away).
> 
> For now I've decided not to give them my bag back to repair it further.  Based on what the SA said, they only dye the bag to remove color transfer, and I don't trust them to dye the bag the right color (I could have a tri-colored flap then).  Basically, I would not recommend Chanel ever for cleaning your bag/color transfer.  I would try them for hardware replacements or severe cases.  Especially in my case, since the transfer was so slight.  After a lot of consideration I think my bag looks/feels not as luxurious and worse because of the inconsistent dye.  And they didn't even remove the color transfer really.  I can still wear my bag, really most wouldn't notice.  But I expected better from them.



Did they tell you they were going to re-dye it or were they just supposed to clean it?  I just dropped off my two tone (black/beige) clutch and they charged (or will charge) me $185 which is supposed to be just for cleaning.  It's really only the beige piping I want to have spiffed up, now I am nervous they might try to dye the being part (though I would think that would be super labor intensive to try to only dye 1/2 bag).


----------



## LV2014

Hi All. I just purchased my first Chanel bag, pre-loved. It's a navy PTT and I really love her, despite the fact that the seller didn't disclose a ripped seam. (See pic.) I live in NYC. Can anyone recommend someone to get this fix? Thank you! Would really appreciate it.


----------



## Chanbal

LV2014 said:


> Hi All. I just purchased my first Chanel bag, pre-loved. It's a navy PTT and I really love her, despite the fact that the seller didn't disclose a ripped seam. (See pic.) I live in NYC. Can anyone recommend someone to get this fix? Thank you! Would really appreciate it.


I would take the bag to Chanel for repair.


----------



## LV2014

Chanbal said:


> I would take the bag to Chanel for repair.


Thanks for the quick response. Any idea how much it would cost? Or how long it would take?


----------



## Chanbal

LV2014 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Any idea how much it would cost? Or how long it would take?


I would think about $125 based on their new prices and it may take several weeks.


----------



## LV2014

Chanbal said:


> I would think about $125 based on their new prices and it may take several weeks.


Thank you very much.


----------



## melanierez

Rago Brothers in Morristown, New Jersey are amazing.  They repaired my Chanel bag, and it looked like new afterwards, and I got the back back in one week.  Stores from the Short Hills Mall often send bags to them for repair.


----------



## summerpink

summerpink said:


> Hello ladies!! I want to purchase a black mini and notice the center column(not CC) is uneven as i marked in picture. Is this comman normal or defective? If it's defective can it be easily fixed ? Please help!! TIA!!:help:


Help!! Any opinion would be appreciated! thank you! Please check page 67 for the picture. :help:


----------



## Chanbal

summerpink said:


> Help!! Any opinion would be appreciated! thank you! Please check page 67 for the picture. :help:


It looked normal to me. In any event, it's difficult to fix patent leather.


----------



## summerpink

Chanbal said:


> It looked normal to me. In any event, it's difficult to fix patent leather.


 
Thank you very much Chanbal! It's not the patent leather problem, it's the uneven  center column of the CC lock. I've attached another clear photo hope you understand what i mean. Do you think it's normal?


----------



## aabdramos

Hey guys, 
I was wondering if you can give any suggestions. My purse is in a bad state and I would like to bring it to Singapore or Paris store for refurbishment. Will they be able to fix this?


----------



## bcbggirl

travelluver said:


> Did they tell you they were going to re-dye it or were they just supposed to clean it?  I just dropped off my two tone (black/beige) clutch and they charged (or will charge) me $185 which is supposed to be just for cleaning.  It's really only the beige piping I want to have spiffed up, now I am nervous they might try to dye the being part (though I would think that would be super labor intensive to try to only dye 1/2 bag).




Hi, 

I did ask when dropping it off, specifically asked if they dye it or clean it, and the SA said they clean it.  I think it's a good idea to let them know you do not want it dyed when you drop off the bag if the staining is minor and you don't want to have your bag be re-dyed.


----------



## Roku

bcbggirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did ask when dropping it off, specifically asked if they dye it or clean it, and the SA said they clean it.  I think it's a good idea to let them know you do not want it dyed when you drop off the bag if the staining is minor and you don't want to have your bag be re-dyed.



What is most infuriating sometimes is that they outsource the repairs in the US very often to third parties like Leather Surgeons and there is some massive scope creep at times. Which is great in many cases, because often you get more than what you paid for (and the SA hasn't a clue what it looked like before, but you notice they did some extra spiffing up) but one time they replaced my old CC's with the new ones which weren't gold-plated, when I was just trying to get the handles replaced. I was so upset, and the Chanel boutique store manager didn't believe me that that they were different. I had her call LS and then they verified they also replaced the CC's. So they had to send my bag back to them to get my old CC's back. :/


----------



## amyamoure

Roku said:


> What is most infuriating sometimes is that they outsource the repairs in the US very often to third parties like Leather Surgeons and there is some massive scope creep at times. Which is great in many cases, because often you get more than what you paid for (and the SA hasn't a clue what it looked like before, but you notice they did some extra spiffing up) but one time they replaced my old CC's with the new ones which weren't gold-plated, when I was just trying to get the handles replaced. I was so upset, and the Chanel boutique store manager didn't believe me that that they were different. I had her call LS and then they verified they also replaced the CC's. So they had to send my bag back to them to get my old CC's back. :/



Sorry to hear you lost your cc, glad you got it back. Leather Surgeons isn't really outsourcing for Chanel, that's where all the bags have always gone. They're the authorized exclusive spa for Chanel so they have all the real parts and such. I haven't had a bag repaired in a long time, but Chanel always did a good job in the past for me


----------



## Roku

amyamoure said:


> Sorry to hear you lost your cc, glad you got it back. Leather Surgeons isn't really outsourcing for Chanel, that's where all the bags have always gone. They're the authorized exclusive spa for Chanel so they have all the real parts and such. I haven't had a bag repaired in a long time, but Chanel always did a good job in the past for me



They are indeed an authorized spa
But they are not part of or a wholly owned subsidiary of Chanel, Inc.
= outsourcing.

ETA: as opposed to like in the UK, they have craftsmen who do it in the company. I had no idea.
Or when you get something really difficult done, then they ship it to France? That's in-house.

(and ITA, LS is pretty good usually. Just don't take my gold plated cc's and we are good!  )

Edited: on the west coast, they'll send stuff to Factotum if it doesn't require parts


----------



## amyamoure

Roku said:


> They are indeed an authorized spa
> But they are not part of or a wholly owned subsidiary of Chanel, Inc.
> = outsourcing.
> 
> ETA: as opposed to like in the UK, they have craftsmen who do it in the company. I had no idea.
> Or when you get something really difficult done, then they ship it to France? That's in-house.
> 
> (and ITA, LS is pretty good usually. Just don't take my gold plated cc's and we are good!  )
> 
> Edited: on the west coast, they'll send stuff to Factotum if it doesn't require parts



ha true you're right. i was just thinking of sometimes when the boutiques would send it to a random local place which would make me very mad. if they did hire some people to do it in house, i'm not sure that it would be much different unless they were the people that are actually making the bags, and with them being sold out so much they must be pretty busy!! 

edit: actually i just looked at the website and it looks like they do other brands now, but for the longest time they would not allow you to send in anything and make you go through Chanel and only did bags from Chanel so they are some type of Chanel partnership. It says they are still the authorized people but do other stuff now as well


----------



## Chanbal

amyamoure said:


> ha true you're right. i was just thinking of sometimes when the boutiques would send it to a random local place which would make me very mad. if they did hire some people to do it in house, i'm not sure that it would be much different unless they were the people that are actually making the bags, and with them being sold out so much they must be pretty busy!!
> 
> edit: actually i just looked at the website and it looks like they do other brands now, but for the longest time they would not allow you to send in anything and make you go through Chanel and only did bags from Chanel so they are some type of Chanel partnership. It says they are still the authorized people but do other stuff now as well


It is good to know that the LS are now accepting bags directly, thanks for the info. They worked on a couple of my bags through the Chanel Spa, and I was happy with them. I wonder if they charge the same prices as Chanel.


----------



## bcbggirl

Roku said:


> What is most infuriating sometimes is that they outsource the repairs in the US very often to third parties like Leather Surgeons and there is some massive scope creep at times. Which is great in many cases, because often you get more than what you paid for (and the SA hasn't a clue what it looked like before, but you notice they did some extra spiffing up) but one time they replaced my old CC's with the new ones which weren't gold-plated, when I was just trying to get the handles replaced. I was so upset, and the Chanel boutique store manager didn't believe me that that they were different. I had her call LS and then they verified they also replaced the CC's. So they had to send my bag back to them to get my old CC's back. :/



I totally get that.  I also have one bag with the original stamped hardware and would hate to get it replaced ... 

Did they put back the original hardware in the end?


----------



## Roku

bcbggirl said:


> I totally get that.  I also have one bag with the original stamped hardware and would hate to get it replaced ...
> 
> Did they put back the original hardware in the end?



They did, but the manager and I had to argue about it because she did not believe me at first that they replaced it until she got on the phone with LS and they told her they did.


----------



## 1nsomniacat

Apologies in advance if this has been asked : anyone have any experience getting the scuffs off lambskin ? I am considering buying a pre owned 2.55 flap in black lambskin and wondering if I could take these out myself.


----------



## Chanbal

1nsomniacat said:


> Apologies in advance if this has been asked : anyone have any experience getting the scuffs off lambskin ? I am considering buying a pre owned 2.55 flap in black lambskin and wondering if I could take these out myself.



You could try using good leather products like meltonian or sending the bag to the Chanel Spa. If you send it to the Spa, it will likely come back looking almost like new.


----------



## amyamoure

1nsomniacat said:


> Apologies in advance if this has been asked : anyone have any experience getting the scuffs off lambskin ? I am considering buying a pre owned 2.55 flap in black lambskin and wondering if I could take these out myself.



You can try some meltonian cream may be able to get the scuffs out, I would use the "neutral" polish as I worry that the color polish my rub off. Like Chanbal said, Chanel's spa should be able to remove marks and recolor  your bag to look great


----------



## tutushopper

1nsomniacat said:


> Apologies in advance if this has been asked : anyone have any experience getting the scuffs off lambskin ? I am considering buying a pre owned 2.55 flap in black lambskin and wondering if I could take these out myself.





amyamoure said:


> You can try some meltonian cream may be able to get the scuffs out, I would use the "neutral" polish as I worry that the color polish my rub off. Like Chanbal said, Chanel's spa should be able to remove marks and recolor  your bag to look great



The only problem with a re-dye is that is hardens the leather, so it no longer (in most cases) has that same soft feel.  You can use Meltonian in the jar in delicate, neutral, or if you feel it needs color in places, in black.  Just be sure to test any product before using it in an inconspicuous place and let it dry 24 hours to be sure of what the effect will be.


----------



## makebelieve3582

tutushopper said:


> The only problem with a re-dye is that is hardens the leather, so it no longer (in most cases) has that same soft feel.  You can use Meltonian in the jar in delicate, neutral, or if you feel it needs color in places, in black.  Just be sure to test any product before using it in an inconspicuous place and let it dry 24 hours to be sure of what the effect will be.




The reason why the leather comes back hard is usually due to the paint used. Most leather refurbishment shop use some form of solvent paint. But there is this leather refurbishment shop that I go to here in Malaysia where they use water based paint. The leather comes out still feeling soft. They are very good with Chanel. They have done more than 2000 Chanel bags.


----------



## 1nsomniacat

Thank you all for your suggestions. You guys are awesome


----------



## amyamoure

makebelieve3582 said:


> The reason why the leather comes back hard is usually due to the paint used. Most leather refurbishment shop use some form of solvent paint. But there is this leather refurbishment shop that I go to here in Malaysia where they use water based paint. The leather comes out still feeling soft. They are very good with Chanel. They have done more than 2000 Chanel bags.



on their they do use waterbase and airbrush, looks very interesting, but i think they all probably stiffen the leather a bit because its still putting something on top. it says 200,000 bags  i know the stores sometimes send to different places though so YMMV. this is only in regards to US though. i have heard there is also a very good place in Paris, but have no experience with malaysia but if Chanel uses them i would imagine it would be very good. i usually recommend maintaing the bag as long as possible, but it is nice to restore the bag once it is getting old.


----------



## aquahot

I was told by my local NM Chanel that they only accept items that were purchased there. There is no free-standing Chanel boutique in my area. Does Nordstrom have the same policy? Where can I send my purse for repair? The bag was purchased from a reseller long time ago. Please help!!!


----------



## amyamoure

aquahot said:


> I was told by my local NM Chanel that they only accept items that were purchased there. There is no free-standing Chanel boutique in my area. Does Nordstrom have the same policy? Where can I send my purse for repair? The bag was purchased from a reseller long time ago. Please help!!!



I don't think that is usually the case, maybe that is a new policy at neimans or that store in particular. I think you can mail in to a Chanel boutique as long as you are in the US. Nordstrom and Saks didn't have that policy last time I heard either, but possibly they changed their policies too so I would call and ask the specific store before going all the way there. Or call the Chanel and New York and ask to send your bag in for repair, they should still allow that.


----------



## luvprada

Nordstrom has the same policy you need to buy it from Nordstrom


----------



## Roku

bebedawl said:


> Do I need to take receipt or authenticity card with me? Also need a new tag applied to the zipper on my wallet.
> Am I likely to be charged for these services? How much?



No, if you take it to a B&M (brick and mortar) Chanel you do not need proof of purchase or the card. Just like you can take any Rolex into any authorized Rolex location and they will fix it or send to Rolex for you, as long as it is authentic. 



janie1167 said:


> i just got my black large shopper tote back  from san francisco. i felt like it was not a real bag anymore.



Yes, I totally know what you mean. It's like the redying just kills the bag's soul or something. Wear it for a bit until the matte feeling goes away and hopefully it will be better. 



chanelclassic8 said:


> I am looking into a pre-loved bag but  have some scuffs on it.   Do you know by any chance a Chanel spa will  address the scuffs?  TIA for your insights!



Yes as long as it was not re-dyed aftermarket, which would void any Chanel reservice warranty, they will fix most things on the bag. 



magdalinka said:


> Just stopped by Chanel on 57th St, NY and  they quoted the replacement chain strap cost to be $195??? I wonder why  it went up so much...I remember seeing $35 & $65 on this thread  about 2 years ago.  Bummed, will have to replace the strap on my bag  with a generic gold chain.



Yes the prices now for repair are a bit out of hand. Especially as they are all outsourced anyway in the US. I remember dialoguing with tutu about this and how they also may be doing that to dissuade repair requests and get people to buy new instead. An interesting theory. 



summerpink said:


> Hello ladies!! I want to purchase a black  mini and notice the center column(not CC) is uneven as i marked in  picture. Is this comman normal or defective? If it's defective can it be  easily fixed ? Please help!! TIA!!:help:



Yes it is known to happen. Do a search for "crooked CCs" and you will see. WOCs tend to be the biggest victim of the crooked CC's. In the flap's case, you're in luck because it wasn't "glued" on but is an actual clasp that is removable. see if you can unscrew it and screw it properly back on. They just didn't drill the hole straight.



aquahot said:


> I was told by my local NM Chanel that they only  accept items that were purchased there. There is no free-standing Chanel  boutique in my area. Does Nordstrom have the same policy? Where can I  send my purse for repair? The bag was purchased from a reseller long  time ago. Please help!!!



Yes if you didn't buy it at NM then you can only take it to a B&M, since even though you didn't buy it there, they made the bag. Same with Nordies, Bloomies, Bergdorf. I think you can ship it to a B&M though.


----------



## Roku

1nsomniacat said:


> Apologies in advance if this has been asked : anyone have any experience getting the scuffs off lambskin ? I am considering buying a pre owned 2.55 flap in black lambskin and wondering if I could take these out myself.



I've used Meltonian before and it's okay as a polish but not really as a conditioner. 

For lambskin, I'd recommend Blackrock Leather n'Rich and really just rub it in with your fingers and then let it sit for one day. ONLY for treated lambskin, not untreated lignes.


----------



## 1nsomniacat

Roku said:


> I've used Meltonian before and it's okay as a polish but not really as a conditioner.
> 
> For lambskin, I'd recommend Blackrock Leather n'Rich and really just rub it in with your fingers and then let it sit for one day. ONLY for treated lambskin, not untreated lignes.



Thank you!


----------



## IDREAMofMIMI

LADIES! I don't know if this is the right place to post this, but it should help you all and PLEASE spread the word! Fate put me in contact with the company Chanel outsources their repairs to, and they are open to the public!. They are an AWESOME family business and are so warm and helpful! I plan on sending all 15 of my babies in as soon as I can afford to. I have shipped my blue perforated jumbo in and will post before and afters soon! Best part is that there won't be a 2-3 month wait for your refurb!! I anticipate 3 weeks or less for everything I send in. They have the best communication and I'll attach a few before and after pics! I'm so glad I found them, and that I can help all you dolls get reasonable prices on your repairs! Contact info is as follows:
Me: @theChanelWorld Instagram 
Them: @leathersurgeons Instagram 
www.LeatherSurgeons.com 
Go crazy!!!!!!


----------



## IDREAMofMIMI

Oh! And please note: I found out about this company thru Instagram. They never claimed to be the company Chanel uses, but I found that out via @OpulentHabits who is a former 57th ave Saks sales associate.    They are tight-lipped about that affiliation, so keep that in mind! &#128540;


----------



## travelluver

I am happy to report I received back my bag from refurbishing and could not have been happier.
My cost was $285 for cleaning a two tone (black/beige) lamb clutch/small shoulder bag.  I left the
bag  at the Chanel shop on 7/30 and received a call this past Friday (9/5)  saying it was ready.  Five weeks, which I though was great.  Totally  cleaned - lovely job.  I was happy no re-dye as people have mentioned  (and even the Chanel SA concurred) that the lamb never feels the same.


----------



## melpaulned

I have been quoted 4 months to fix a zip!


----------



## IDREAMofMIMI

They work for my business and I've been sending them all my brands to. I don't think they would work directly for Chanel customers, but they do amazing work for stores and other brands


----------



## travelluver

Has anyone cleaned the inside fabric lining of their bag themselves - without sending to Chanel?
I bought a bag at a great price but the seller was less than forthcoming about the stains/marks on the inside lining.  I just had a bag cleaned at Chanel and they did a great job but that was for the outside and it was pricey ($285) so I would like to avoid going that route again - thanks in advance for any offered help/advice/suggestions -


----------



## JTA

Hello ladies, I wanted to get some help and suggestions on whether or not this handbag is worth  the purchase and then refurbishing. I have called lovin my bags and Chanel, Barbara quoted me $400 and the SA at Chanel said it can range from 85- 500. Thanks in advance for your help ladies. I am a Chanel newbie.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL...575258?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#shpCntId


----------



## tutushopper

JTA said:


> Hello ladies, I wanted to get some help and suggestions on whether or not this handbag is worth  the purchase and then refurbishing. I have called lovin my bags and Chanel, Barbara quoted me $400 and the SA at Chanel said it can range from 85- 500. Thanks in advance for your help ladies. I am a Chanel newbie.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL...575258?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#shpCntId



You already have two people giving you quotes; so it's up to you if it's "worth the purchase" to you.


----------



## tiffany089

i'm glad i found this thread! i'm so scared to send anything to my chanel boutique ever again. i sent some boots for repair that are sold out and hard to find now, and they were damaged in shipping. gone forever.


----------



## Chanbal

JTA said:


> Hello ladies, I wanted to get some help and suggestions on whether or not this handbag is worth  the purchase and then refurbishing. I have called lovin my bags and Chanel, Barbara quoted me $400 and the SA at Chanel said it can range from 85- 500. Thanks in advance for your help ladies. I am a Chanel newbie.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL...575258?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#shpCntId


Did you get it? It's a cute bag, I would have it fixed at Chanel.


----------



## travelluver

travelluver said:


> Has anyone cleaned the inside fabric lining of their bag themselves - without sending to Chanel?
> I bought a bag at a great price but the seller was less than forthcoming about the stains/marks on the inside lining.  I just had a bag cleaned at Chanel and they did a great job but that was for the outside and it was pricey ($285) so I would like to avoid going that route again - thanks in advance for any offered help/advice/suggestions -



An update - after doing some more forum research, I mailed my bag to Rago Bros. on Thursday.  It was received today and I already had a call from them with a quote of $85.00 to have all the stains removed.  After some additional correspondence from the seller, she has agreed to refund me $30.00 toward the cleaning.  I didn't push for more since I am the second ebay purchaser of the bag.  The first buyer returned for the staining but had paid $180.00 more in the auction.  In addition, I had it authenticated by the gals at Etinceler and what I paid was even less than the low end of their authentication, so I still consider it a good deal.  I will try to post pics when it is returned, the gal at Rago said it won't be more than a week.  I mentioned in an earlier post that Chanel did a great job with an outside cleaning of a bag I send to them recently, but I paid $285.00 for that.  I know that Chanel uses different locations for their cleanings/repairs, I couldn't tell from the paperwork received where exactly my bag was serviced.


----------



## JTA

Chanbal said:


> Did you get it? It's a cute bag, I would have it fixed at Chanel.



I decided to take the plunge and purchase the bag. I am waiting for it in the mail. I'm going to take it in person to a chanel boutique and get an accurate quote. But meanwhile I looked up leather surgeons and Gerry was really helpful and knowledgeable so I might go with his company if I decide not to take the chance with chanel.


----------



## storeberry

Hi, I have a Chanel tote bag but the chain strap is way too long for me. Can I know how much will Chanel charge to shorten it?


----------



## blue555

Can you fix the chain?


----------



## storeberry

blue555 said:


> Can you fix the chain?




Hi blue555, unfortunately I can't fix the chain myself.


----------



## curated_lux_collection

Heyy guys!

Not sure this is the thread for this question (my bad if it isn't)
But I just bought a Chanel Timeless M in Caviar and I feel the CC lock is a bit loose, is this normal or is it meant to be stiff? 

Thank you girls!!


----------



## Brinana

I have a few vintage handbags, left to me by a dear family friend. 
One of my favorites is a tiny red Chanel bag. I am sure  it is authentic, (she was from France and had quite exquisite taste) but I have no way of being certain. There is no hologram or authenticity card that I know of. The issue is with the chain, the interlacing leather is coming undone. I worked  it back into the chain the best that I could, and it's not in use for fear of furthering the damage. I'm not sure if that's a red flag, or if that's a problem to be expected with age. If I were to take it to Chanel, would they be able to fix it for me? I have been reading through these posts obsessively and the consensus says yes, but I wasn't sure if 'chain repair' pertained to this specific problem. I love this bag dearly, and I want it to be fixed so I can carry it proudly! I'm just dying to. I live in the Dallas area, if anyone around here has had repairs done, suggestions, experiences, warnings, maybe even a way to get it authenticated? Or would the people working at Chanel know immediately if it was or not? One would assume so...I would just die if I carried in a knockoff expecting to have it repaired.  Any input really. I would appreciate all of it dearly.


----------



## Chanbal

Brinana said:


> I have a few vintage handbags, left to me by a dear family friend.
> One of my favorites is a tiny red Chanel bag. I am sure  it is authentic, (she was from France and had quite exquisite taste) but I have no way of being certain. There is no hologram or authenticity card that I know of. The issue is with the chain, the interlacing leather is coming undone. I worked  it back into the chain the best that I could, and it's not in use for fear of furthering the damage. I'm not sure if that's a red flag, or if that's a problem to be expected with age. If I were to take it to Chanel, would they be able to fix it for me? I have been reading through these posts obsessively and the consensus says yes, but I wasn't sure if 'chain repair' pertained to this specific problem. I love this bag dearly, and I want it to be fixed so I can carry it proudly! I'm just dying to. I live in the Dallas area, if anyone around here has had repairs done, suggestions, experiences, warnings, maybe even a way to get it authenticated? Or would the people working at Chanel know immediately if it was or not? One would assume so...I would just die if I carried in a knockoff expecting to have it repaired.  Any input really. I would appreciate all of it dearly.


If the bag is authentic, Chanel will likely repair it. You may want to have the bag authenticated first;  you can do it online for a small fee.


----------



## travelluver

travelluver said:


> An update - after doing some more forum research, I mailed my bag to Rago Bros. on Thursday.  It was received today and I already had a call from them with a quote of $85.00 to have all the stains removed.  After some additional correspondence from the seller, she has agreed to refund me $30.00 toward the cleaning.  I didn't push for more since I am the second ebay purchaser of the bag.  The first buyer returned for the staining but had paid $180.00 more in the auction.  In addition, I had it authenticated by the gals at Etinceler and what I paid was even less than the low end of their authentication, so I still consider it a good deal.  I will try to post pics when it is returned, the gal at Rago said it won't be more than a week.  I mentioned in an earlier post that Chanel did a great job with an outside cleaning of a bag I send to them recently, but I paid $285.00 for that.  I know that Chanel uses different locations for their cleanings/repairs, I couldn't tell from the paperwork received where exactly my bag was serviced.




A further update - The seller sent me $40 toward the Rago charge of $85 for the interior staining.  Rago got my bag back to me in a week and ALL staining has been removed.  Their service was excellent - I am now over the moon happy with the bag since I see the same style now selling on ebay for $1595! (albeit mine does not have the card).  After the seller credit, I ended up paying $440 so I am one happy camper!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281364986620?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Chanbal

travelluver said:


> A further update - The seller sent me $40 toward the Rago charge of $85 for the interior staining.  Rago got my bag back to me in a week and ALL staining has been removed.  Their service was excellent - I am now over the moon happy with the bag since I see the same style now selling on ebay for $1595! (albeit mine does not have the card).  After the seller credit, I ended up paying $440 so I am one happy camper!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281364986620?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks for the feedback on Rago Brothers. $440 for a Chanel bag is almost unheard these days, so your deal was excellent. Enjoy it!


----------



## travelluver

Chanbal said:


> Thanks for the feedback on Rago Brothers. $440 for a Chanel bag is almost unheard these days, so your deal was excellent. Enjoy it!



Thanks, Chanbal - he went out for the first time this evening!


----------



## AEGIS

Hello ladies.  I just won a vintage chanel briefcase for a steal. Would Chanel repair this for me?  I'd actually just like it dyed black. It looks like this but a little more worn.

thanks!


----------



## Canneiv

I have turned my classic for re-stitch which is cost $85 and will take up to 8 weeks. SA told me that most of the Chanel handbags are sending to the leather repair within US, not France.  Cause they took too long to finish the work.  But my concern is the US repair doesn't do as good as the French people does from my past experience.  I turn my pink lambskin jumbo few years ago which turn out fantastic but took 4 months and my white caviar jumbo 2 years ago which turn out dis-satisfy and it took 2 month to finish.  Therefore, I knew they have started to turn in their leather repair within the states. I will not worry much about re-stitch for my flap since it has nothing to do on the leather, but I maybe want to turn in my other for leather treatment someday in the future.  For those people who already did turn in their bag for leather refreshment. How is bag turn out?


----------



## Chanbal

AEGIS said:


> Hello ladies.  I just won a vintage chanel briefcase for a steal. Would Chanel repair this for me?  I'd actually just like it dyed black. It looks like this but a little more worn.
> 
> thanks!



Congrats on your new briefcase! What do you need to have fixed? Pics?

Chanel will likely repair your bad, but I don't think they will change its color.


----------



## Chanbal

Canneiv said:


> I have turned my classic for re-stitch which is cost $85 and will take up to 8 weeks. SA told me that most of the Chanel handbags are sending to the leather repair within US, not France.  Cause they took too long to finish the work.  But my concern is the US repair doesn't do as good as the French people does from my past experience.  I turn my pink lambskin jumbo few years ago which turn out fantastic but took 4 months and my white caviar jumbo 2 years ago which turn out dis-satisfy and it took 2 month to finish.  Therefore, I knew they have started to turn in their leather repair within the states. I will not worry much about re-stitch for my flap since it has nothing to do on the leather, but I maybe want to turn in my other for leather treatment someday in the future.  For those people who already did turn in their bag for leather refreshment. How is bag turn out?



The bags sent to Chanel USA for repair have been fixed in the States for several years and it has been taking around 2-4 months to get them back. The quality of the service has a lot to do with where in the US they send the bags, as it seems they use different outside service providers.


----------



## tutushopper

AEGIS said:


> Hello ladies.  I just won a vintage chanel briefcase for a steal. Would Chanel repair this for me?  I'd actually just like it dyed black. It looks like this but a little more worn.
> 
> thanks!



Chanel will not dye a bag another color. If you have this done elsewhere, it will void your Chanel "warranty" and they will never accept it for repairs.


----------



## CoachGrrl

travelluver said:


> A further update - The seller sent me $40 toward the Rago charge of $85 for the interior staining.  Rago got my bag back to me in a week and ALL staining has been removed.  Their service was excellent - I am now over the moon happy with the bag since I see the same style now selling on ebay for $1595! (albeit mine does not have the card).  After the seller credit, I ended up paying $440 so I am one happy camper!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281364986620?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I purchased my Cambon Zip wallet from the same seller. I am thinking of having it sent to Chanel for the same reason. There is some staining on the interior and scuffing to the exterior CC logo. I think she's a fantastic seller, just ironic when I saw your post lol 
There is no Chanel near me and the 800 number instructed me to call the Chanel in NY. I'M just a little nervous about sending it out lol


----------



## travelluver

CoachGrrl said:


> I purchased my Cambon Zip wallet from the same seller. I am thinking of having it sent to Chanel for the same reason. There is some staining on the interior and scuffing to the exterior CC logo. I think she's a fantastic seller, just ironic when I saw your post lol
> There is no Chanel near me and the 800 number instructed me to call the Chanel in NY. I'M just a little nervous about sending it out lol



I would not think twice about sending an item to Rago for interior cleaning.  The forum gals say that having anyone other than Chanel do outside refurbishing or repairs may void the warranty of the bag.  As previously mentioned Chanel did a great job with cleaning the outside of my two-tone clutch.  The previous buyer of this newest bag trashed the seller for not disclosing the interior staining and I do think she may have tried to hide it for in the listing there are no pics or mention.


----------



## travelluver

Chanbal said:


> The bags sent to Chanel USA for repair have been fixed in the States for several years and it has been taking around 2-4 months to get them back. The quality of the service has a lot to do with where in the US they send the bags, as it seems they use different outside service providers.



When I took my two-tone clutch to them for cleaning it took 5 weeks - I was astounded that it was done so quickly, though it was not really in bad shape.


----------



## CoachGrrl

travelluver said:


> I would not think twice about sending an item to Rago for interior cleaning.  The forum gals say that having anyone other than Chanel do outside refurbishing or repairs may void the warranty of the bag.  As previously mentioned Chanel did a great job with cleaning the outside of my two-tone clutch.  The previous buyer of this newest bag trashed the seller for not disclosing the interior staining and I do think she may have tried to hide it for in the listing there are no pics or mention.



Yea I didn't realize how bad my wallet was until it got here. She charged me retail for it too which is why I'm trying to get it fixed. I didn't expect brand new esp when it was put out in 07. I bought a dior choker from her which was perfect but this wallet has been thru hell. 
I can't decide whether it's worth risking getting lost in transit to send to Chanel or just let it be.


----------



## calflu

I have a question 

The inner flap of my caviar reissue has scratches and dents when I bought it last Dec in France

I was too stupid not to check and too happy that I found a perfect color 


Are they repairable? Do I need to pay for the service since I bought it within a year?


----------



## Shanibabe

I dropped off two bags for repair on Oct 16 in SF. One was my candy apple WOC where the stitching was coming undone (only 2 months old!) and the other was my forest green mini lamb where the plating was chipping off the front CC lock. They called me this past Thursday that they were already back in the boutique and being shipped out Friday. I should have them in a Monday. I am nervous to see the repairs and thoroughly impressed with the turn around time.


----------



## multicolourlv

Hi All TPFs, 
Thank you so much for such a great thread . I have been reading a lots . I feel like most of the answers about chanel refurbishing / repair , you can find it here. I think most of you are very lucky that have a chanel boutique near you or at least  in your country. I am very unlucky to leave in Sweden. We dont have a chanel boutique here in stockholm . I have bought a vintage double flap in beige. It is from 1994-1996. It is in very good shape but dirty and scuff around corners. The chain is dirty as well. Before reading this thread I was considering to send it to uk for a company call handbag spa. The totalt cost would be about 230 £ But after all the informationsI got it here so I would prefer to send it  to chanel because of waranty ect. But is it possible for me to send it to chanel Paris . Where to start ?? please help.


----------



## tutushopper

Start by contacting Chanel Paris (email or best phone) and let them know you wish to send in a bag for refurbishment, let them know what parts need this, and ask them for the address to which you should send the bag.


----------



## tutushopper

calflu said:


> I have a question
> 
> The inner flap of my caviar reissue has scratches and dents when I bought it last Dec in France
> 
> I was too stupid not to check and too happy that I found a perfect color
> 
> Are they repairable? Do I need to pay for the service since I bought it within a year?
> 
> View attachment 2783006
> View attachment 2783008


The dent is caused by the zipper pull and is normal on all flaps. I don't see the scratches you refer to, but didn't you say they are on the inside of the flap? I don't see the problem here....


----------



## calflu

The dent are right under the grommets &#128584; I should have checked when I bought it but I was too excited and not careful at that time. 
Let me see if I can take better pictures 




tutushopper said:


> The dent is caused by the zipper pull and is normal on all flaps. I don't see the scratches you refer to, but didn't you say they are on the inside of the flap? I don't see the problem here....


----------



## tutushopper

calflu said:


> The dent are right under the grommets &#128584; I should have checked when I bought it but I was too excited and not careful at that time.
> Let me see if I can take better pictures



Now that I FINALLY have internet again, I can see it better than on my phone.  I think that's the spot the chain hits.  I musty need glasses, as I still can't see the scratches.  As they are on the underside, though, they won't be visible to anyone.


----------



## JoyceHon

Hey ladies, 

I recently bought a Chanel Classic Flap in Beige just on Monday 3rd November 2014, & I was wondering is the stitching of Chanel handbags imperfect? B/c on my handbag on the left hand side the stitching or shape is not align with the right. I went to my Chanel store & they said it was normal. But I'm just not convinced. Can anyone verify if this is true?


----------



## multicolourlv

tutushopper said:


> Start by contacting Chanel Paris (email or best phone) and let them know you wish to send in a bag for refurbishment, let them know what parts need this, and ask them for the address to which you should send the bag.



Thanks a lot Tutushopper !!
I just called to a chanel store in Paris  at 25 rue Royale, Paris. The lady who answered the phone told me that Chanel store even in Germany or England will not take in bags from post for repairs /refurbishment. The customers must drop the bag personally to the store as they will not send the bag either when it is finished.
I guess the only options for me is to send it to the company in UK . Or does anyone has similar experiences/ opinions about this ?


----------



## tutushopper

JoyceHon said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I recently bought a Chanel Classic Flap in Beige just on Monday 3rd November 2014, & I was wondering is the stitching of Chanel handbags imperfect? B/c on my handbag on the left hand side the stitching or shape is not align with the right. I went to my Chanel store & they said it was normal. But I'm just not convinced. Can anyone verify if this is true?



You really don't need to ask the same question in more than one thread.  Please see response in your other thread.


----------



## gnourtmat

i have an older caviar zip around wallet. for years, i used it with a broken zipper pull. to make it functional, i used this childish zipper pull. 




mind you it was not too long ago too :giggles: ..  i wish i took a picture of it to show you how funny it looked.

anyway, when the back pocket zipper pull gave in as well, i decided it was time to bring her to the boutique. they sent her off .. and it took a month or two i forget..

here are some pics of how she looks now 















they cleaned her up as well!

(sorry picture quality sucks!)


----------



## chells

I recently took my timeless WOC to the Chanel Boutique at SC Plaza for a repair on the snap closure which had gotten worn over the years and no longer stayed shut. Not only did I receive excellent customer service, but I got my WOC back in less than 2 weeks! The repair was beautifully done, cleaned up and looks brand new. I'm so excited to use it once again


----------



## wawazhou

Just wanna share my experience of refurbishing at the NYC CHANEL Boutique (located at 57th St). I went there asking if they could clean my light pink CHANEL mini that has obvious wear and some black marks on the back. They told me with the light color of the bag, and the wears, they probably could not clean it, but in stead, they could re-dye it. They also warned me there would be a subtle change in the shade (which turned out to be a slightly darker shade). 
The service was fast, I think it was less than 2 weeks? I got a phone call from them and be informed that I could pick up my bag. I paid the service of about $310 (including tax). The re-dyeing was a nice job.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

tutushopper said:


> Now that I FINALLY have internet again, I can see it better than on my phone.  I think that's the spot the chain hits.  I musty need glasses, as I still can't see the scratches.  As they are on the underside, though, they won't be visible to anyone.



I can't see the scratches either but I think they are inevitable to be honest, just from using it yourself?


----------



## Joeypanda

Hello everyone - any idea if the discoloration in the distressed calfskin reissue in the link below can be fixed by Chanel?

https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-aged-calfskin-255-reissue-226-flap-grey-72011

Thanks!


----------



## bobo2002

Hi everyone,

I recently brought a preloved M/L classic flap and it has a loose thread. I brought it to Saks to get it repair. It has been almost a month.  I am just wondering how long would it take for them to repair it? Anyone has any similar experience? Should I contact them to ask about the status? Thanks.


----------



## 993103164

Hi dear ladies, I've searched the thread but found nth regarding cerf tote repair. The bottom of my cerf tote strap (the part that connects to the bag body) is cracked, I will take a pic later. But does anyone have experience sending a bag to chanel and getting a cracked strap fixed? It looks like they might have to replace the whole strap or use super glue to glue it together...the first option I'm guessing would be pricey....


----------



## Chanbal

993103164 said:


> Hi dear ladies, I've searched the thread but found nth regarding cerf tote repair. The bottom of my cerf tote strap (the part that connects to the bag body) is cracked, I will take a pic later. But does anyone have experience sending a bag to chanel and getting a cracked strap fixed? It looks like they might have to replace the whole strap or use super glue to glue it together...the first option I'm guessing would be pricey....



I have sent bags to the Chanel Spa, but never had any strap replaced. Though, it shouldn't be that difficult... In any event, the price to replace a strap is about $130.00, not too bad.


----------



## Chanbal

bobo2002 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently brought a preloved M/L classic flap and it has a loose thread. I brought it to Saks to get it repair. It has been almost a month.  I am just wondering how long would it take for them to repair it? Anyone has any similar experience? Should I contact them to ask about the status? Thanks.


SAKS usually mails the bags to Chanel. Chanel used to take about 3 months to repair a bag.  You may still need to wait a couple of months to get your bag back.


----------



## Chanbal

Joeypanda said:


> Hello everyone - any idea if the discoloration in the distressed calfskin reissue in the link below can be fixed by Chanel?
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-aged-calfskin-255-reissue-226-flap-grey-72011
> 
> Thanks!


Did you buy the bag? 

Chanel can restore its color. Good Luck!


----------



## Joeypanda

Thanks Chanbal!

I have purchased the bag. However, I didn't get it authenticated here first because it was a good price and I jumped on it.  Will get it authenticated through a paid service after I receive it.  Good thing it's returnable   Great to hear that you think Chanel can restore its color!!


----------



## Joeypanda

Chanbal said:


> Did you buy the bag?
> 
> Chanel can restore its color. Good Luck!


Thanks Chanbal!

I have purchased the bag. However, I didn't get it authenticated here first because it was a good price and I jumped on it. Will get it authenticated through a paid service after I receive it. Good thing it's returnable  Great to hear that you think Chanel can restore its color!!


----------



## 993103164

I manage to take a picture of the crack at the bottom of the strap, if anyone know the price of this repair at Chanel, pls kindly let me know, thanks in advance!


----------



## 993103164

Chanbal said:


> I have sent bags to the Chanel Spa, but never had any strap replaced. Though, it shouldn't be that difficult... In any event, the price to replace a strap is about $130.00, not too bad.


thx, would that be for a flap strap or any strap? perhaps I should make a trip down there when the bag is beyond usable. right now the crack is barely noticeable but it bugs me because I know lol


----------



## Chanbal

993103164 said:


> thx, would that be for a flap strap or any strap? perhaps I should make a trip down there when the bag is beyond usable. right now the crack is barely noticeable but it bugs me because I know lol


The $130 is to replace a strap, so I would assume that any strap. Though, your bag can be easily fixed without replacing the strap IMO. This is the type of thing that gets fixed when the bag is cleaned at the SPA.


----------



## kimberlyg1012

Does anyone know the up-to-date pricing to basically have the leather cleaned? My bag has some pen marks and water stains that I'd love to get fixed up.


----------



## sjunky13

kimberlyg1012 said:


> Does anyone know the up-to-date pricing to basically have the leather cleaned? My bag has some pen marks and water stains that I'd love to get fixed up.


$285.00 plus tax.  Thy will probably redye the bag.


----------



## kimberlyg1012

Thank you for the update!


----------



## kayem333

Has anyone had the rings pop out of their chanel bag? I have a maxi single flap it's from 2009 so leather is a bit softer now and I do use it often. All 4 rings are coming off. I got the bag on eBay but have original receipt and tags so I'm pretty sure it's authentic. Should I send it in?


----------



## tonkamama

*Not sure if it has been posted here or not...  but this is the US repair pricing sheet from 2014, takes approx 10-12 weeks (hope it will not increase in year 2015).  Please refer to below for reference and Best to call Chanel Boutique to confirm most current repair pricing.  HTH.*


----------



## Chanel_Kitten

tonkamama said:


> *Not sure if it has been posted here or not...  but this is the US repair pricing sheet from 2014, takes approx 10-12 weeks (hope it will not increase in year 2015).  Please refer to below for reference and Best to call Chanel Boutique to confirm most current repair pricing.  HTH.*


This is extremely helpful. Thank-you so much


----------



## nikksterxx

Joeypanda said:


> Thanks Chanbal!
> 
> I have purchased the bag. However, I didn't get it authenticated here first because it was a good price and I jumped on it. Will get it authenticated through a paid service after I receive it. Good thing it's returnable  Great to hear that you think Chanel can restore its color!!


 
I'm interested in buying a bag from fashionphile as well but am concerned about authenticity. Did you get your bag authenticated? Could you share your experience?

thanks!


----------



## Minionlove

tonkamama said:


> *Not sure if it has been posted here or not...  but this is the US repair pricing sheet from 2014, takes approx 10-12 weeks (hope it will not increase in year 2015).  Please refer to below for reference and Best to call Chanel Boutique to confirm most current repair pricing.  HTH.*


Soooo helpful. Thank you very much tonkamama


----------



## Chanbal

kayem333 said:


> Has anyone had the rings pop out of their chanel bag? I have a maxi single flap it's from 2009 so leather is a bit softer now and I do use it often. All 4 rings are coming off. I got the bag on eBay but have original receipt and tags so I'm pretty sure it's authentic. Should I send it in?



It looks like you have a defective bag. It never happened to any of my Chanel bags. Since you purchased your bag on ebay, I would have it authenticated prior to taking it to Chanel. Unfortunately, tags and receipts are not enough to assure authenticity these days. Good luck!


----------



## Joeypanda

nikksterxx said:


> I'm interested in buying a bag from fashionphile as well but am concerned about authenticity. Did you get your bag authenticated? Could you share your experience?
> 
> thanks!



Hi there!

I actually ended up returning the bag.  It was accurately described by Fashionphile, it's just that when I actually saw it, I didn't love it. The bag was quite heavily worn so the price was significantly discounted, but it was still quite a chunk of change for a bag that I didn't love.

Anyway, about Fashionphile, I found that their descriptions were accurate.  The bag came in a box with lots of stuffing paper.  The refund was very easy to process.  All you had to do was go online and click on a link for a FedEx shipping sticker.  The refund was processed promptly after they got the package back.  I believe if you want to return something you need to ship it within 7 days of receipt of the item.

As for authenticity, based on my research on the PF, many people have had wonderful experiences with Fashionphile, and there have only been a few instances of questionable products.  You probably should still get the item authenticated in the relevant authentication threads before you buy.  Otherwise, I believe there are services that provide authentication for a small fee that you could look into after you receive the bag.

Hope this helps!


----------



## kimberlyg1012

tonkamama said:


> *Not sure if it has been posted here or not...  but this is the US repair pricing sheet from 2014, takes approx 10-12 weeks (hope it will not increase in year 2015).  Please refer to below for reference and Best to call Chanel Boutique to confirm most current repair pricing.  HTH.*



So glad you posted this! I didn't realize the prices for the total refurbishment had jumped so much!


----------



## nikksterxx

Joeypanda said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I actually ended up returning the bag. It was accurately described by Fashionphile, it's just that when I actually saw it, I didn't love it. The bag was quite heavily worn so the price was significantly discounted, but it was still quite a chunk of change for a bag that I didn't love.
> 
> Anyway, about Fashionphile, I found that their descriptions were accurate. The bag came in a box with lots of stuffing paper. The refund was very easy to process. All you had to do was go online and click on a link for a FedEx shipping sticker. The refund was processed promptly after they got the package back. I believe if you want to return something you need to ship it within 7 days of receipt of the item.
> 
> As for authenticity, based on my research on the PF, many people have had wonderful experiences with Fashionphile, and there have only been a few instances of questionable products. You probably should still get the item authenticated in the relevant authentication threads before you buy. Otherwise, I believe there are services that provide authentication for a small fee that you could look into after you receive the bag.
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
That was very very helpful! Thank you so much!


----------



## tonkamama

kimberlyg1012 said:


> So glad you posted this! I didn't realize the prices for the total refurbishment had jumped so much!



It went up almost double from the year before!  I had my very 1st Chanel bag (bought 22 years ago redye the black color for 1/2 the pricing approx 1.5 years ago.) I  was told part of the huge jump was due to higer resale market demand.


----------



## ilysukixD

Does anyone knows if Chanel will reglaze the corners or redye the bag? I'm planning to purchase a preowned medallion tote bag in pink but the bottom corners are scuffed and the back is slightly darken. How much would they charge for redye or reglazing? Thank you for the help!!!


----------



## sararachelle

Is it me, or does anyone else find these prices to be insane...?


----------



## tonkamama

ilysukixD said:


> Does anyone knows if Chanel will reglaze the corners or redye the bag? I'm planning to purchase a preowned medallion tote bag in pink but the bottom corners are scuffed and the back is slightly darken. How much would they charge for redye or reglazing? Thank you for the help!!!



You can refer to my post # 1096 for pricing.  You are probably look at > $600 for two jobs.


----------



## nikksterxx

Will chanel fix the quilting if they are no longer puffy or have become dented? (Lamb skin)


----------



## fdfriedrich

tonkamama said:


> *Not sure if it has been posted here or not...  but this is the US repair pricing sheet from 2014, takes approx 10-12 weeks (hope it will not increase in year 2015).  Please refer to below for reference and Best to call Chanel Boutique to confirm most current repair pricing.  HTH.*


This is helpful, thanks! Can someone verify what the price is for replacing the "cc" closure on a handbag?  The "f" in the watermark is right over it and I can't see it on my monitor.  TIA!


----------



## tonkamama

fdfriedrich said:


> This is helpful, thanks! Can someone verify what the price is for replacing the "cc" closure on a handbag?  The "f" in the watermark is right over it and I can't see it on my monitor.  TIA!




It's $110 if no other minor repairs (based 2014 pricing and hope Chanel is not increasing it this year).


----------



## fdfriedrich

tonkamama said:


> It's $110 if no other minor repairs (based 2014 pricing and hope Chanel is not increasing it this year).



Thank you!!


----------



## luv2bling

tonkamama said:


> *Not sure if it has been posted here or not...  but this is the US repair pricing sheet from 2014, takes approx 10-12 weeks (hope it will not increase in year 2015).  Please refer to below for reference and Best to call Chanel Boutique to confirm most current repair pricing.  HTH.*


 
Thank you very much Tonkamama. Extremely helpful!


----------



## luvcoach2

I purchased a Jumbo Classic Flap from Fashionphile several months ago. The bottom corners are rubbed and around the front bottom of the flap is worn. I want to have the bag restored and made to look as new as possible.

Does it make a difference which Chanel Boutique the bag is sent to for repairs?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## caterpillar

Are there other reputable places to have bags repaired that isn't by Chanel officially? Their prices are insane...

I have two bags, one is a metallic reissue that has some of the color rubbing off in corners and such. Also, one of the links in the chain has opened a little and could be fixed by clamping it back together (tried to do this myself but it was too hard).

The other bag is a dark red lambskin, and got a small cut? or dent? in the leather. The leather in that spot has peeled a little but is still attached, so it could probably be glued back in somehow.

I don't mind spending some money but it seems like I'd be spending a LOT if I sent it to Chanel. Both of these are old bags.


----------



## jacjac0311

nikksterxx said:


> Will chanel fix the quilting if they are no longer puffy or have become dented? (Lamb skin)



Hello dear, I checked with the sa last year, and was told that they couldnt do that  I am in asia btw


----------



## nikksterxx

jacjac0311 said:


> Hello dear, I checked with the sa last year, and was told that they couldnt do that  I am in asia btw




I wonder if you did a full refurbishment if they would do it


----------



## georgiegirl27

nikksterxx said:


> I wonder if you did a full refurbishment if they would do it


Apparently it cannot be done - inc they are flat they are flat as the puffiness is created in the manufacturing process not added afterwards x


----------



## Canneiv

993103164 said:


> I manage to take a picture of the crack at the bottom of the strap, if anyone know the price of this repair at Chanel, pls kindly let me know, thanks in advance!


I think you should bring it to the boutique and ask the repair specialist should the strap need to be replace or restitch.  Cause the price is vary.  It's $125 to replace the strap and $85 to restitch.  It's depend how bad it is.


----------



## Chanbal

caterpillar said:


> Are there other reputable places to have bags repaired that isn't by Chanel officially? Their prices are insane...
> 
> I have two bags, one is a metallic reissue that has some of the color rubbing off in corners and such. Also, one of the links in the chain has opened a little and could be fixed by clamping it back together (tried to do this myself but it was too hard).
> 
> The other bag is a dark red lambskin, and got a small cut? or dent? in the leather. The leather in that spot has peeled a little but is still attached, so it could probably be glued back in somehow.
> 
> I don't mind spending some money but it seems like I'd be spending a LOT if I sent it to Chanel. Both of these are old bags.


Did you try Rago Brothers?


----------



## caterpillar

Chanbal said:


> Did you try Rago Brothers?



No, but thanks for this suggestion. I'll look into it. I heard of lovin my bags before? Not sure which one is more highly recommended.

I think I will at least try taking the red chanel (the one with a couple small scrapes) to someone outside of chanel, since this bag is a lot older and the repair seems much more simple.

Not sure yet what to do about the metallic reissue, fixing this seems more complicated.


----------



## Chanbal

caterpillar said:


> No, but thanks for this suggestion. I'll look into it. I heard of lovin my bags before? Not sure which one is more highly recommended.
> 
> I think I will at least try taking the red chanel (the one with a couple small scrapes) to someone outside of chanel, since this bag is a lot older and the repair seems much more simple.
> 
> Not sure yet what to do about the metallic reissue, fixing this seems more complicated.


Repairing the red bag at Rago Brothers will likely cost you less, but you should get quotes from both. 

Metallics are very difficult to repair, it would perhaps be better to have it done at Chanel.


----------



## travelluver

caterpillar said:


> No, but thanks for this suggestion. I'll look into it. I heard of lovin my bags before? Not sure which one is more highly recommended.
> 
> I think I will at least try taking the red chanel (the one with a couple small scrapes) to someone outside of chanel, since this bag is a lot older and the repair seems much more simple.
> 
> Not sure yet what to do about the metallic reissue, fixing this seems more complicated.




I recommend Rago Bros., as well.
I sent a Chanel bag for interior cleaning.
Came back quickly in perfect condition, and price was good, as well.


----------



## yaseminroselyn

Hello guys, 
Will Chanel be able to fix this for me? I do not want the whole thing to be changed as it is gold plated and the new ones aren't today, so only the leather part. Any experience? I don't live near a Chanel so I can't go ask myself, so I thought I'd ask you guys.


----------



## VernisCerise

Ladies and gents, will Chanel be able to redye this? & for how much?




Thanks


----------



## Chanbal

VernisCerise said:


> Ladies and gents, will Chanel be able to redye this? & for how much?
> 
> View attachment 2896785
> 
> 
> Thanks


Chanel charges about $310 to refinish the bag outside.


----------



## Chanbal

yaseminroselyn said:


> Hello guys,
> Will Chanel be able to fix this for me? I do not want the whole thing to be changed as it is gold plated and the new ones aren't today, so only the leather part. Any experience? I don't live near a Chanel so I can't go ask myself, so I thought I'd ask you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896706


Chanel will stitch this for you, no worries. It is very simple, I one fixed at a shoe repair place...


----------



## twosmallwonders

Does anyone know if Chanel will replace the lining in a bag?


----------



## Canneiv

yaseminroselyn said:


> Hello guys,
> Will Chanel be able to fix this for me? I do not want the whole thing to be changed as it is gold plated and the new ones aren't today, so only the leather part. Any experience? I don't live near a Chanel so I can't go ask myself, so I thought I'd ask you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896706



Chanel can re-stitch for $85. You can simply bring it to near Chanel  boutique. Good luck.


----------



## Chanbal

twosmallwonders said:


> Does anyone know if Chanel will replace the lining in a bag?


Yes, you can have the lining replaced at Chanel. You may want to send the bag for total refurbishment, since the price seems to be the same. The serial number sticker will not be transferred to the new lining.


----------



## VernisCerise

Chanbal said:


> Chanel charges about $310 to refinish the bag outside.




Thank you for info Chanbal


----------



## yaseminroselyn

Chanbal said:


> Chanel will stitch this for you, no worries. It is very simple, I one fixed at a shoe repair place...






Canneiv said:


> Chanel can re-stitch for $85. You can simply bring it to near Chanel  boutique. Good luck.




Thank you guys!


----------



## resrobin15

Please help!   I purchased a used 2.55 reissue 227 in black patent with gold hardware.  The serial number indicated it's made in 2007.  It's very pretty on the outside, although the hardware show some fading.  I was willing to overlook that (thinking I will send it in for refurbish later), but when I stuffed my cell phone in the back open pouch behind the main flap, I found a giant stain that is not disclosed when I purchased it.  What do you ladies think, what kind if stain is this and is this stain removable by the refurbish process?   I got a really good deal, so hate to return it...also I'm probably the only person who sees the stain...  thank you!


----------



## Chanbal

resrobin15 said:


> Please help!   I purchased a used 2.55 reissue 227 in black patent with gold hardware.  The serial number indicated it's made in 2007.  It's very pretty on the outside, although the hardware show some fading.  I was willing to overlook that (thinking I will send it in for refurbish later), but when I stuffed my cell phone in the back open pouch behind the main flap, I found a giant stain that is not disclosed when I purchased it.  What do you ladies think, what kind if stain is this and is this stain removable by the refurbish process?   I got a really good deal, so hate to return it...also I'm probably the only person who sees the stain...  thank you!


Congrats on the new to you reissue, it's very pretty. Chanel will likely be able to remove the stain, just have the bag cleaned at the Spa.


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi, please help.  I need to get this fix - pictures attached.  It snapped while I was away on vacation.  Does anyone here knows if Chanel repair this and if so, how much.  Also, do you know IF Chanel send this to their local repair contact or back to CHANEL ?  Any input will be greatly appreciated


----------



## gail13

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi, please help.  I need to get this fix - pictures attached.  It snapped while I was away on vacation.  Does anyone here knows if Chanel repair this and if so, how much.  Also, do you know IF Chanel send this to their local repair contact or back to CHANEL ?  Any input will be greatly appreciated



This looks like a simple fix.  There is a repair shop in LA that I think can fix this for you, if you PM me I can give you details.


----------



## resrobin15

Chanbal said:


> Congrats on the new to you reissue, it's very pretty. Chanel will likely be able to remove the stain, just have the bag cleaned at the Spa.




Thank you!  I'm bringing it in this week to get it cleaned up!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Chanbal said:


> Yes, you can have the lining replaced at Chanel. You may want to send the bag for total refurbishment, since the price seems to be the same. The serial number sticker will not be transferred to the new lining.




Thanks for the info so what do they do about the serial sticker? Do they put a new one in?


----------



## Chanbal

twosmallwonders said:


> Thanks for the info so what do they do about the serial sticker? Do they put a new one in?


The bag will be without a sticker (no new one ), but you can ask to have the old one back.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Chanbal said:


> The bag will be without a sticker (no new one ), but you can ask to have the old one back.




Ok thanks!


----------



## Crescent Shadow

Just a random share.

I have a classic flap (lambskin) that has general wear n tear. It's not particularly stained, scratched or scuffed but it looks a bit...tired. Less puffy, losing its shape slightly (sorry no pics, will post one later maybe). So I wonder what Chanel can do to rejuvenate my bag.

1. Walked in to Chanel Marina Bay Sands, Singapore (where I live). The SAs looked at me like I'm an alien for asking about refurbishment options. They said that Chanel Singapore only sells bag, and don't have any services. Even for bags bought in their store. What??

2. When I was shopping in Rue Cambon 3months ago I asked the SA about the possibility of having my bag refurbished. She said that Chanel Paris doesn't accept any servicing now. They have an appointed leather shop that they refer clients to when they need refurbishments/repair. The shop is located near Champs-Elysees. Hmmmm wonder how true is this?

3. Went shopping again about 3months ago at Faubourg St-Honore boutique. The sales person told me "just bring the bag to us, and our craftsmen will see what we can do. However we do not ship the bag after refurbishment is done, and you'll need to pick it up from Paris...or have your friends/family do it for you". 

So I'm confused LOL. I only know much later that my sales person at FSH boutique was actually the store manager. Hope he's right! I'm too lazy to lug a bag to Paris only to be brought back because the Paris boutiques refuse to take the bag for servicing :/


----------



## leooh

Hi crescent shadow

Maybe ask Ngee Ann City boutique? They have repaired my vintage maxi before, but just the chain and Turnlock. They said they can't do anything about the leather


----------



## crazeeforbags

yaseminroselyn said:


> Hello guys,
> Will Chanel be able to fix this for me? I do not want the whole thing to be changed as it is gold plated and the new ones aren't today, so only the leather part. Any experience? I don't live near a Chanel so I can't go ask myself, so I thought I'd ask you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896706


Hi. I dropped of my small bucket bag (it was considered small leather goods of course) with the same problem as yours at Chanel Soho. I ended up paying more than $200. They did call me a month after drop off, so time wise, it was good for me. I think they replaced the whole chain/strap, it did look good though.


----------



## crazeeforbags

Hi everyone,

Do you this these fall under "Standard Restitching"? If not then what does it need under the Chanel's refurbishment price list. 








Does anyone know some great shops that can repair our Chanel bags but without the  shocking prices?

Thanks!


----------



## rei35

I've been dying to want a light pink caviar mini flap but there's none for this season then I finally found the one in used condition!!! and the price is really good. 

The bag is in pretty good condition but there's a little scuff and dirt..so I'm wondering if I can clean it completely like new..If I purchase it, can I just send it to Chanel boutique?? I read in this thread that department stores don't take it unless you buy it from them.


----------



## nikksterxx

rei35 said:


> I've been dying to want a light pink caviar mini flap but there's none for this season then I finally found the one in used condition!!! and the price is really good.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is in pretty good condition but there's a little scuff and dirt..so I'm wondering if I can clean it completely like new..If I purchase it, can I just send it to Chanel boutique?? I read in this thread that department stores don't take it unless you buy it from them.




Yes that is true that department stores won't provide repair services if you didn't buy it from them but you can definitely take it to a boutique.


----------



## rei35

nikksterxx said:


> Yes that is true that department stores won't provide repair services if you didn't buy it from them but you can definitely take it to a boutique.




Thank you for your reply!

I have one more question. Do you think mini flap is considered to be hand bag or small leather goods? I might sound dumb...there's difference in price for refurbishment.


----------



## Metrowestmama

rei35 said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> I have one more question. Do you think mini flap is considered to be hand bag or small leather goods? I might sound dumb...there's difference in price for refurbishment.



It will be considered a handbag. Small leather goods are wallets (without a chain), makeup pouches, that sort of thing.


----------



## rei35

Metrowestmama said:


> It will be considered a handbag. Small leather goods are wallets (without a chain), makeup pouches, that sort of thing.





Thank you!


----------



## Knirke

I´m thinking about buying this bag, but would really have preferred, if it had a strap long enough for wearing it crossbody.
Does anyone know, if I can take it to a Chanel store, and get a longer strap? And how much might that cost me?

It would be my first Chanel, so I want it to be perfect


----------



## Tonimichelle

Knirke said:


> I´m thinking about buying this bag, but would really have preferred, if it had a strap long enough for wearing it crossbody.
> Does anyone know, if I can take it to a Chanel store, and get a longer strap? And how much might that cost me?
> 
> It would be my first Chanel, so I want it to be perfect


I'm not sure they would do it I'm afraid. I asked if my woc strap could be shortened slightly and was told they don't alter original designs and would no longer consider it original if I had it done elsewhere. So no repairs etc afterwards.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Crescent Shadow said:


> Just a random share.
> 
> I have a classic flap (lambskin) that has general wear n tear. It's not particularly stained, scratched or scuffed but it looks a bit...tired. Less puffy, losing its shape slightly (sorry no pics, will post one later maybe). So I wonder what Chanel can do to rejuvenate my bag.
> 
> 1. Walked in to Chanel Marina Bay Sands, Singapore (where I live). The SAs looked at me like I'm an alien for asking about refurbishment options. They said that Chanel Singapore only sells bag, and don't have any services. Even for bags bought in their store. What??
> 
> 2. When I was shopping in Rue Cambon 3months ago I asked the SA about the possibility of having my bag refurbished. She said that Chanel Paris doesn't accept any servicing now. They have an appointed leather shop that they refer clients to when they need refurbishments/repair. The shop is located near Champs-Elysees. Hmmmm wonder how true is this?
> 
> 3. Went shopping again about 3months ago at Faubourg St-Honore boutique. The sales person told me "just bring the bag to us, and our craftsmen will see what we can do. However we do not ship the bag after refurbishment is done, and you'll need to pick it up from Paris...or have your friends/family do it for you".
> 
> So I'm confused LOL. I only know much later that my sales person at FSH boutique was actually the store manager. Hope he's right! I'm too lazy to lug a bag to Paris only to be brought back because the Paris boutiques refuse to take the bag for servicing :/



I have called MBS up before asking for a quote on a repair. Was promptly given a quote which but I eventually sent the bag to NAC since I was in the area. Both shops do offer servicing so definitely do ask again.


----------



## mamakelly

I got a tote last spring/summer and noticed on one strap the glazing starting to crack. I think it was called the Spring Fever Tote.  Anyways, I texted my SA and she said to bring it in. She will have to send it to Chanel and if it's a defect then they will fix it. If not, then I get charged for the repair. Has anyone  ever had this problem with glazing issues? I think for the prices  we pay, a bag shouldn't peel or crack in less then a year. Especially  when I haven't been using it all winter and I rotated it with my other bags last summer. (It's a white tote with black straps).


----------



## Camellia514

tonkamama said:


> *Not sure if it has been posted here or not...  but this is the US repair pricing sheet from 2014, takes approx 10-12 weeks (hope it will not increase in year 2015).  Please refer to below for reference and Best to call Chanel Boutique to confirm most current repair pricing.  HTH.*



Hello, this sheet is very helpful but the red words just covered what I needed to see lol. Can you tell me how much it is to repair the turnlock CC's? Thank you lol


----------



## tonkamama

Camellia514 said:


> Hello, this sheet is very helpful but the red words just covered what I needed to see lol. Can you tell me how much it is to repair the turnlock CC's? Thank you lol




*Camellia514 ~* according to the pricing, it is $110.  Be sure to confirm pricing again with Chanel before sending your bag for service to avoid any unexpected surprises.


----------



## Camellia514

tonkamama said:


> *Camellia514 ~* according to the pricing, it is $110.  Be sure to confirm pricing again with Chanel before sending your bag for service to avoid any unexpected surprises.



thanks a bunch!


----------



## DavidCatrinaUK

We took my wife's 10 year old bag into Chanel New Bond Street two months ago for repair. Two weeks ago they said it had been returned from Paris and was somewhere in a warehouse in Croydon. They couldn't find it. Then, yesterday, they phoned to say it was in Paris, had now been looked at, had to be sent to another location for repair, and would be another two weeks minimum.
We now expect NEVER to see the bag again!
We'll give them three months total to return it, then legal proceedings will commence.
Chanel are a shambolic bunch of idiots, with no customer service standards, no contactable management to complain to, and no sense of urgency.


----------



## pasia

DavidCatrinaUK said:


> We took my wife's 10 year old bag into Chanel New Bond Street two months ago for repair. Two weeks ago they said it had been returned from Paris and was somewhere in a warehouse in Croydon. They couldn't find it. Then, yesterday, they phoned to say it was in Paris, had now been looked at, had to be sent to another location for repair, and would be another two weeks minimum.
> We now expect NEVER to see the bag again!
> We'll give them three months total to return it, then legal proceedings will commence.
> Chanel are a shambolic bunch of idiots, with no customer service standards, no contactable management to complain to, and no sense of urgency.


OMG. If it does'nt find it's way back, won't chanel replace it?


----------



## DavidCatrinaUK

pasia said:


> OMG. Will they not even replace your bag????


They are still saying they have it, and will repair it, so we haven't reached the stage where they say they've lost it.

When we took it in, my wife bought a GST and then wanted a purse in caviar to match. The only one in the world was in Geneva and so started yet another debacle trying to get Chanel to ship it to NBS. Eventually it arrived there and they forwarded it on via DHL to our home. I joked with my wife the morning it was due to arrive "I bet it turns up water damaged!" The courier arrived, and said "you're probably not going to want this..." holding a soaking wet package in his hand. We unwrapped it while he stayed and, fortunately, the purse was untouched by the water. But imagine the horror on my wife's face when she saw the package!

I can't recall dealing with such an inept bunch in all my life. I guess their "couldn't care less" attitude is because customers wanting the best can't go elsewhere? This also shows in the vast hike in prices. The lambskin bag (below) cost £1,100 ten years ago but nowadays, no doubt, it would be £4,000 - £5,000? Crazy prices for fashion crazed women?


----------



## zaraha

DavidCatrinaUK said:


> They are still saying they have it, and will repair it, so we haven't reached the stage where they say they've lost it.
> 
> 
> 
> When we took it in, my wife bought a GST and then wanted a purse in caviar to match. The only one in the world was in Geneva and so started yet another debacle trying to get Chanel to ship it to NBS. Eventually it arrived there and they forwarded it on via DHL to our home. I joked with my wife the morning it was due to arrive "I bet it turns up water damaged!" The courier arrived, and said "you're probably not going to want this..." holding a soaking wet package in his hand. We unwrapped it while he stayed and, fortunately, the purse was untouched by the water. But imagine the horror on my wife's face when she saw the package!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall dealing with such an inept bunch in all my life. I guess their "couldn't care less" attitude is because customers wanting the bast can't go elsewhere? This also shows in the vast hike in prices. The lambskin bag (below) cost £1,100 ten years ago but nowadays, no doubt, it would be £4,000 - £5,000? Crazy prices for fashion crazed women?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941644




I agree with you, Chanel's poor customer service, ridiculous price increases,declining quality really insane.  But oh my that bag you posted is truly beautiful!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;Hope your wife gets her purse back soon!


----------



## tiffany089

i sent shoes in for repair once. they were pretty much brand new, but the cc logos on one of my boots fell off for some reason. well, i waited forever to hear back from them, so i had to call when the time was supposed to be up for them to be done. i mean, how long could that possibly take? it was a simple repair. they got a hold of me a week or so later and said they were damaged in shipping. i got the choice for a new pair of boots, not the ones i had because those had all sold out, or a check. i didn't like any of the boots, so i took a check. i still miss those shoes.


----------



## gail13

tiffany089 said:


> i sent shoes in for repair once. they were pretty much brand new, but the cc logos on one of my boots fell off for some reason. well, i waited forever to hear back from them, so i had to call when the time was supposed to be up for them to be done. i mean, how long could that possibly take? it was a simple repair. they got a hold of me a week or so later and said they were damaged in shipping. i got the choice for a new pair of boots, not the ones i had because those had all sold out, or a check. i didn't like any of the boots, so i took a check. i still miss those shoes.



"Damaged in shipping"  aka lost.  How can a pair of boots get damaged in shipping?


----------



## tiffany089

gail13 said:


> "Damaged in shipping"  aka lost.  How can a pair of boots get damaged in shipping?



i didn't really even question them when they told me. i just assumed they were telling the truth. i know, i'm dumb. they said it was damaged in the fedex truck and there was water damage. i mean, there was nothing else i could do but take another pair of boots or a check. 

i currently just sent an old purse in for repair that i bought in 2009. it's a jersey material so i don't think they can do much. it's dirty in some areas. they said they would do their best to clean it. i honestly could care less if this one is "damaged in shipping" because i'm not in love with that purse anymore lol. i'll gladly take a check in this instance.


----------



## gail13

tiffany089 said:


> i didn't really even question them when they told me. i just assumed they were telling the truth. i know, i'm dumb. they said it was damaged in the fedex truck and there was water damage. i mean, there was nothing else i could do but take another pair of boots or a check.
> 
> i currently just sent an old purse in for repair that i bought in 2009. it's a jersey material so i don't think they can do much. it's dirty in some areas. they said they would do their best to clean it. i honestly could care less if this one is "damaged in shipping" because i'm not in love with that purse anymore lol. i'll gladly take a check in this instance.



You are not dumb at all-I just don't know if that story sounds accurate, but if they said there was water damage from the truck that might be a bit more believable.  What can you do?  I hope they lose your bag!


----------



## tiffany089

gail13 said:


> I hope they lose your bag!



lol thanks!


----------



## sararachelle

Help please... 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
I have a single flap jumbo in caviar (will post a pic) and it is with the flatter and more vintage looking CC's made with real gold plating. The hardware is fading. If I send it to Chanel for repair, will they replace it with a totally different CC logo hardware? That could be the thinner CC's with no real gold?  I don't mind if they do change it to the thinner CC's... I kind of like them more. Just wondering, thanks.


----------



## gail13

sararachelle said:


> Help please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2942814
> View attachment 2942815
> View attachment 2942818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a single flap jumbo in caviar (will post a pic) and it is with the flatter and more vintage looking CC's made with real gold plating. The hardware is fading. If I send it to Chanel for repair, will they replace it with a totally different CC logo hardware? That could be the thinner CC's with no real gold?  I don't mind if they do change it to the thinner CC's... I kind of like them more. Just wondering, thanks.



They probably replace the CC's which you may like the style of, but ask if the golds will match.  If your bag is vintage, it may have the original gold plating which is darker than the current plating.  You'll want to make sure the chain matches the hardware etc.


----------



## Purrsey

Hi. For used CF, can Chanel repair if the back pocket is peeling inside at the top?


----------



## sararachelle

gail13 said:


> They probably replace the CC's which you may like the style of, but ask if the golds will match.  If your bag is vintage, it may have the original gold plating which is darker than the current plating.  You'll want to make sure the chain matches the hardware etc.




Amazing, thank you.


----------



## hasana

Does anybody know what kind of repairs can be made of a chanel boy bag? Can the scuffs in the pictures I've uploaded be fixed? I've seen amazing transformations, but usually with 2.55 and such


----------



## Chanbal

hasana said:


> Does anybody know what kind of repairs can be made of a chanel boy bag? Can the scuffs in the pictures I've uploaded be fixed? I've seen amazing transformations, but usually with 2.55 and such


The 'damage' is minor and simple to repair; are you planning to have it done at Chanel?


----------



## pjhm

They probably replace the CC's which you may like the style of, but ask if the golds will match.  If your bag is vintage, it may have the original gold plating which is darker than the current plating.  You'll want to make sure the chain matches the hardware etc.		 






           I disagree- they won't replace the cc's unless you ask them to-they may clean them up however. They have always asked me to specify what is to be replaced versus repaired.


----------



## hasana

Chanbal said:


> The 'damage' is minor and simple to repair; are you planning to have it done at Chanel?


Well I live in Japan, so I don't know anywhere else that I would trust enough. 

I remember someone mentioning somewhere on TPF that Chanel doesn't repair scruffs on boys, but I guess you think it's simple to repair? That's a relief.


----------



## Chanbal

hasana said:


> Well I live in Japan, so I don't know anywhere else that I would trust enough.
> 
> I remember someone mentioning somewhere on TPF that Chanel doesn't repair scruffs on boys, but I guess you think it's simple to repair? That's a relief.


I would prefer to sent the bag to Chanel as well. Chanel has cleaned and fixed scuffs on my flaps and totes, so I don't see a reason why they would exclude boys from repairs.

The prices for services increased a lot, so you may want to use your boy a little longer before sending it to Chanel. I became a lot more careful with my bags.


----------



## ily

asdfghjkl123 said:


> I have called MBS up before asking for a quote on a repair. Was promptly given a quote which but I eventually sent the bag to NAC since I was in the area. Both shops do offer servicing so definitely do ask again.




I plan to send my bag for repairs, are you able to share the quote they gave you so I can estimate the damage to my pockets? I have a vintage bag that needs hardware replacement, slightly stained and needs to be brought back to life again.


----------



## pjhm

This is what they do-at any Chanel shop they give you a piece of paper with 2important numbers one is the ref number for your repair the other is a number for you to call and check up on your bag. UChanel will call you after the repair dept inspects your bag and will give you an estimate. Then they ask if you approve or not. If not they send your bag back to you if ok they do the work--at least this has been my experience . It takes months for the finished product-but they come back beautiful


----------



## elena.vasquez

I plan on going on vacation to Spain for 2 weeks... do you guys think is enough time for Chanel to refurbish my bag?


----------



## asdfghjkl123

ily said:


> I plan to send my bag for repairs, are you able to share the quote they gave you so I can estimate the damage to my pockets? I have a vintage bag that needs hardware replacement, slightly stained and needs to be brought back to life again.



The turnlock costs about $100 to replace. That is the only one I checked on. You can take your bag in for them to give you an estimate.


----------



## justa9url

This is my experience with Chanel repair... http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/what-would-you-do-899899.html
Hopefully the link works.


----------



## susieserb

Whaaaaa I rarely have issues with my Chanel bags but this puppy is brand spanking new with the *unusual rivets* that Chanel is now using on their purses.

NOT GOOD.  The pictures say it all.  If I have to send the bag in and wait for weeks (months) I will go into the red zone.  This purchase is for Spring Summer and too much money is invested with this purse to just wait it out.

I'm not sure how these rivets attach? to one another? there's no more screws (that use to be a bugga boo too).  As you can see I haven't even removed the blue tape yet on the opposing rivet (which is still on pretty strong for now)..


----------



## pjhm

susieserb said:


> Whaaaaa I rarely have issues with my Chanel bags but this puppy is brand spanking new with the *unusual rivets* that Chanel is now using on their purses.
> 
> 
> 
> NOT GOOD.  The pictures say it all.  If I have to send the bag in and wait for weeks (months) I will go into the red zone.  This purchase is for Spring Summer and too much money is invested with this purse to just wait it out.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how these rivets attach? to one another? there's no more screws (that use to be a bugga boo too).  As you can see I haven't even removed the blue tape yet on the opposing rivet (which is still on pretty strong for now)..




Sorry this happened at least you weren't out of town when it did-this is why I don't buy Chanel anymore.


----------



## ily

asdfghjkl123 said:


> The turnlock costs about $100 to replace. That is the only one I checked on. You can take your bag in for them to give you an estimate.


 


Noted on this... I need to get the rings and also button on my bag... Guess will need to pop by the local Chanel store to see what the full damage will be. Thanks!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

ily said:


> Noted on this... I need to get the rings and also button on my bag... Guess will need to pop by the local Chanel store to see what the full damage will be. Thanks!



Welcome! ^^


----------



## susieserb

susieserb said:


> Whaaaaa I rarely have issues with my Chanel bags but this puppy is brand spanking new with the *unusual rivets* that Chanel is now using on their purses.
> 
> NOT GOOD.  The pictures say it all.  If I have to send the bag in and wait for weeks (months) I will go into the red zone.  This purchase is for Spring Summer and too much money is invested with this purse to just wait it out.
> 
> I'm not sure how these rivets attach? to one another? there's no more screws (that use to be a bugga boo too).  As you can see I haven't even removed the blue tape yet on the opposing rivet (which is still on pretty strong for now)..


So my question is will Chanel send a replacement Grommet and I can have a cobbler put it on.  Does anybody know?


----------



## DavidCatrinaUK

susieserb said:


> Whaaaaa I rarely have issues with my Chanel bags but this puppy is brand spanking new with the *unusual rivets* that Chanel is now using on their purses.
> 
> NOT GOOD.  The pictures say it all.  If I have to send the bag in and wait for weeks (months) I will go into the red zone.  This purchase is for Spring Summer and too much money is invested with this purse to just wait it out.
> 
> I'm not sure how these rivets attach? to one another? there's no more screws (that use to be a bugga boo too).  As you can see I haven't even removed the blue tape yet on the opposing rivet (which is still on pretty strong for now)..


Your photos seem to show wear too on the strap's interlaced leather and the top of the bag, or is it just the light reflecting? 

News on my wife's bag... it's on its way from Chanel NBS, fully repaired after 3 months, and "looking like new" per Miro at the branch. We'll see, when it arrives tomorrow!


----------



## susieserb

DavidCatrinaUK said:


> Your photos seem to show wear too on the strap's interlaced leather and the top of the bag, or is it just the light reflecting?
> 
> News on my wife's bag... it's on its way from Chanel NBS, fully repaired after 3 months, and "looking like new" per Miro at the branch. We'll see, when it arrives tomorrow!


Nah, that's lighting, no wear.  When I bought the bag it was fresh in the box, never touched.  Anyhow she's back at Saks on rush order to get mended.  Sadly I'm not trusting the rush part and my gorgeous Spring Coral bag is sitting out during her most stellar display


----------



## dm2681

Question: do only the boutiques repair chanel? What happens if you buy from a dept store and need repair in the future?


----------



## mia55

Is it possible to polish glazed aged calf leather? I've a black aged calf reissue and all the shine is gone. My bag looks really old, dull and shineless.

Wonder if anyone has an experience in getting aged repaired?

TIA


----------



## susieserb

dm2681 said:


> Question: do only the boutiques repair chanel? What happens if you buy from a dept store and need repair in the future?


Mine was from the Chanel Dept at Saks and they are handling all repairs.  It's free since the purse was bought only a few months ago.


----------



## susieserb

mia55 said:


> Is it possible to polish glazed aged calf leather? I've a black aged calf reissue and all the shine is gone. My bag looks really old, dull and shineless.
> 
> Wonder if anyone has an experience in getting aged repaired?
> 
> TIA


Always TRY I say?


----------



## Taro

Here's my experience! I just got my boy bag back today. It took about 10 weeks for a full chain replacement, done through NM. It was really quite a long time and they misplaced my price tag which was attached to the chain when I took it in.... Not really impressed with how long it took and how unapologetic the SAs were at NM when I asked them where the tag went. One of them almost acted like it was my fault to not take the price tag off but it was a new bag so I didn't want to cut the plastic loop! 

CS aside, the actual bag's chain looks great. I'm waiting to see if they can relocate my price tag too, but everything looks pretty much perfect about the bag now!


----------



## gail13

Taro said:


> Here's my experience! I just got my boy bag back today. It took about 10 weeks for a full chain replacement, done through NM. It was really quite a long time and they misplaced my price tag which was attached to the chain when I took it in.... Not really impressed with how long it took and how unapologetic the SAs were at NM when I asked them where the tag went. One of them almost acted like it was my fault to not take the price tag off but it was a new bag so I didn't want to cut the plastic loop!
> 
> CS aside, the actual bag's chain looks great. I'm waiting to see if they can relocate my price tag too, but everything looks pretty much perfect about the bag now!



Did you take before and after pics, that would be nice to see?


----------



## Chanbal

dm2681 said:


> Question: do only the boutiques repair chanel? What happens if you buy from a dept store and need repair in the future?



You can take the bag for repair either to the department store or directly to the boutique. The boutique is usually faster. 



mia55 said:


> Is it possible to polish glazed aged calf leather? I've a black aged calf reissue and all the shine is gone. My bag looks really old, dull and shineless.
> 
> Wonder if anyone has an experience in getting aged repaired?
> 
> TIA



Yes, take the bag to Chanel and it will likely come back looking a lot better.


----------



## hasana

Chanbal said:


> I would prefer to sent the bag to Chanel as well. Chanel has cleaned and fixed scuffs on my flaps and totes, so I don't see a reason why they would exclude boys from repairs.
> 
> The prices for services increased a lot, so you may want to use your boy a little longer before sending it to Chanel. I became a lot more careful with my bags.



Talked to an SA at the Chanel boutique, and apparently in Japan they don't do leather repairs, they only repair things like hardware issues and zippers, etc. So pretty sure I can't get the scratches on the boy bag repaired :/ very disappointing


----------



## Chanbal

hasana said:


> Talked to an SA at the Chanel boutique, and apparently in Japan they don't do leather repairs, they only repair things like hardware issues and zippers, etc. So pretty sure I can't get the scratches on the boy bag repaired :/ very disappointing


I'm sorry about that. I would think that sending the bag to a Chanel store in the US may not be an easy process. I would contact a few more stores in Japan, it is not unusual that different stores have different approaches. Good Luck!


----------



## Taro

gail13 said:


> Did you take before and after pics, that would be nice to see?



I don't have after pic of the exact spot on the chain but I had posted the chain damage before. After looks lIke the chain was replaced completely so no more damage spot (and also no more price tag.....which kind of annoyed me)


----------



## DavidCatrinaUK

My wife's bag has just arrived back from Chanel NBS after three months being repaired...

Firstly, they HAVE repaired the worn piping. HOORAY!... oh, hang on, what's this...

But... to repair the separated join in the interwoven leather to the strap chain they appear to have removed some chain links (making the strap shorter!) then doubled back each and of the broken join instead of re-joining it or replacing the leather, as here:







There should NOT be a gap, but a continuous piece of leather with a sewn join.

To further back up this theory, they couldn't even be bothered to join the chain back together!...






And... wouldn't it have been nice if they had cleaned the mark of the bag which we pointed out to them. Had they done so it would have shown they care?...






Please DON'T BOTHER taking ANYTHING to Chanel for repair!!!!!


----------



## zaraha

DavidCatrinaUK said:


> My wife's bag has just arrived back from Chanel NBS after three months being repaired...
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, they HAVE repaired the worn piping. HOORAY!... oh, hang on, what's this...
> 
> 
> 
> But... to repair the separated join in the interwoven leather to the strap chain they appear to have removed some chain links (making the strap shorter!) then doubled back each and of the broken join instead of re-joining it or replacing the leather, as here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should NOT be a gap, but a continuous piece of leather with a sewn join.
> 
> 
> 
> To further back up this theory, they couldn't even be bothered to join the chain back together!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... wouldn't it have been nice if they had cleaned the mark of the bag which we pointed out to them. Had they done so it would have shown they care?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please DON'T BOTHER taking ANYTHING to Chanel for repair!!!!!




Oh wow, such a bad job.  You should asked them to refund money for the cost of bag.  I'm not sure about Dealing with UK or Paris repair service but in USA Chanel they actually do a wonderful job and if asked they could even redye the bag to its original color and it will return to you looking new.  Your wife's bag is a lovely bag, but shame on Chanel repair service.


----------



## zaraha

DavidCatrinaUK said:


> My wife's bag has just arrived back from Chanel NBS after three months being repaired...
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, they HAVE repaired the worn piping. HOORAY!... oh, hang on, what's this...
> 
> 
> 
> But... to repair the separated join in the interwoven leather to the strap chain they appear to have removed some chain links (making the strap shorter!) then doubled back each and of the broken join instead of re-joining it or replacing the leather, as here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should NOT be a gap, but a continuous piece of leather with a sewn join.
> 
> 
> 
> To further back up this theory, they couldn't even be bothered to join the chain back together!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... wouldn't it have been nice if they had cleaned the mark of the bag which we pointed out to them. Had they done so it would have shown they care?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please DON'T BOTHER taking ANYTHING to Chanel for repair!!!!!




Out of curiosity could you post a pic of piping part?  I've seen your old pics of worn piping but would love to see pictures of repaired work.  I think bag is thirsty for some leather conditioner.  I wish I can find a similar bag with this style but same quality as 10 years ago &#9786;&#65039;.

Edit:  never mind,  I see last pic where they have repaired piping.


----------



## DavidCatrinaUK

On closer inspection, the piping has been poorly repaired. Time to sue I think...


----------



## Purrsey

@davidcatrinaUK I'm so sorry to be seeing all these pics. These are so nasty   what are you planning to do next?  

By the way, Chanel will not touch up leather stains. That's what I was told at my local Chanel.


----------



## Crescent Shadow

*DavidCatrinaUK*, I'm so sorry for your experience! Seriously disheartening


----------



## devuska2009

Do you think it is easy to fix a scuff on the Boy? How long does it usually take?


----------



## Silkpearl

Just got my 224 mini reissue back from the boutique which went in for a small repair ( a stitch holding the back of the bag to the front broke), less than 4 weeks ago - very happy with the outcome. Good efficient service and no charge.
Wrapped up as if it was new again!


----------



## Silkpearl

Repaired!


----------



## sararachelle

View attachment 2983139
View attachment 2983140


Hello everyone,

I just purchased this Chanel jumbo single flap at a really great price. I already have the same one in my collection, but I feel like I overpaid for it and it has creases as well, anyway. I am going to sell it and keep this one. I also like how the CC's on this one are thinner and are not gold plated (as crazy as that sounds.)

Anyway, does Chanel or any leather repair place like leather surgeons fix creases in caviar leather? Thank you!


----------



## prism

Crescent Shadow said:


> Just a random share.
> 
> I have a classic flap (lambskin) that has general wear n tear. It's not particularly stained, scratched or scuffed but it looks a bit...tired. Less puffy, losing its shape slightly (sorry no pics, will post one later maybe). So I wonder what Chanel can do to rejuvenate my bag.
> 
> 1. Walked in to Chanel Marina Bay Sands, Singapore (where I live). The SAs looked at me like I'm an alien for asking about refurbishment options. They said that Chanel Singapore only sells bag, and don't have any services. Even for bags bought in their store. What??
> 
> 2. When I was shopping in Rue Cambon 3months ago I asked the SA about the possibility of having my bag refurbished. She said that Chanel Paris doesn't accept any servicing now. They have an appointed leather shop that they refer clients to when they need refurbishments/repair. The shop is located near Champs-Elysees. Hmmmm wonder how true is this?
> 
> 3. Went shopping again about 3months ago at Faubourg St-Honore boutique. The sales person told me "just bring the bag to us, and our craftsmen will see what we can do. However we do not ship the bag after refurbishment is done, and you'll need to pick it up from Paris...or have your friends/family do it for you".
> 
> So I'm confused LOL. I only know much later that my sales person at FSH boutique was actually the store manager. Hope he's right! I'm too lazy to lug a bag to Paris only to be brought back because the Paris boutiques refuse to take the bag for servicing :/



wait, so Chanel in Europe/France isn't even doing their own refurbishing in-house? what if something happens to it? that'd be my only reason to have it refurbished directly at Chanel!


----------



## makebelieve3582

Hey, I know there is a restorer in jb who does chanel. If you interested I can find out for u.


----------



## DavidCatrinaUK

We wrote to Chanel NBS, UK MD, French CEO, and one of the co-owners, giving them 5 days to come up with a remedy for the poor repairs. On day five the head of repairs phoned to say they would send a courier to collect the bag, which they did the next day. We wrote again the day he phoned to say they have another 5 days from collection to come up with a solution. That deadline ends today.


----------



## zaraha

DavidCatrinaUK said:


> We wrote to Chanel NBS, UK MD, French CEO, and one of the co-owners, giving them 5 days to come up with a remedy for the poor repairs. On day five the head of repairs phoned to say they would send a courier to collect the bag, which they did the next day. We wrote again the day he phoned to say they have another 5 days from collection to come up with a solution. That deadline ends today.




Wow, are you a lawyer by any chance?  I don't know if Chanel take anything seriously.


----------



## luv2run41

sararachelle said:


> Help please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2942814
> View attachment 2942815
> View attachment 2942818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a single flap jumbo in caviar (will post a pic) and it is with the flatter and more vintage looking CC's made with real gold plating. The hardware is fading. If I send it to Chanel for repair, will they replace it with a totally different CC logo hardware? That could be the thinner CC's with no real gold?  I don't mind if they do change it to the thinner CC's... I kind of like them more. Just wondering, thanks.


  I would keep the original ! My absolute dream bag with the older hardware. Just adds to the bag in my opinion.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

I sent a medium flap bag in to have the hardware changed. It returned with the hardware changed but there is now a pen mark, deep dark pen, running over an inch, on the front flap.

The material is suede so I doubt that Chanel can ever restore it to how it was before. 

My mind is a blank right now. This is Chanel that we are talking about. And they ran a pen right across their own product. 

They promised to get it cleaned or redyed but how am I suppose to react? Take the bag back after it returns from cleaning? What if the pen mark is still there, but lightened? What if the pen mark is not there but the texture of the suede is now different. Or what if they dyed it to cover the pen mark and the texture of the leather becomes something else. Do I even say yes if they asked me if they could redye the bag when I know the texture will change?

I'm so so confused and upset. Please help me out. What would you do if you were in my shoes?


----------



## mishmish89

I was wondering if Chanel could clean the lining of my bags? I have makeup stains in my GST and a pen mark in my Maxi classic.


----------



## gail13

asdfghjkl123 said:


> I sent a medium flap bag in to have the hardware changed. It returned with the hardware changed but there is now a pen mark, deep dark pen, running over an inch, on the front flap.
> 
> The material is suede so I doubt that Chanel can ever restore it to how it was before.
> 
> My mind is a blank right now. This is Chanel that we are talking about. And they ran a pen right across their own product.
> 
> They promised to get it cleaned or redyed but how am I suppose to react? Take the bag back after it returns from cleaning? What if the pen mark is still there, but lightened? What if the pen mark is not there but the texture of the suede is now different. Or what if they dyed it to cover the pen mark and the texture of the leather becomes something else. Do I even say yes if they asked me if they could redye the bag when I know the texture will change?
> 
> I'm so so confused and upset. Please help me out. What would you do if you were in my shoes?



I would be very upset.  Can you post a picture?  My first reaction is to ask for a new bag.  This is ridiculous.  I guess I'm surprised they didn't remove the mark before they gave it back to you, or at least ask how you wanted this handled.  A pic would help us to give you suggestions.


----------



## shanice_lim

Silkpearl said:


> Just got my 224 mini reissue back from the boutique which went in for a small repair ( a stitch holding the back of the bag to the front broke), less than 4 weeks ago - very happy with the outcome. Good efficient service and no charge.
> Wrapped up as if it was new again!



Omg! Is that the white dustbag from Rue Cambon? Tempted to send my bags in for refurbishing to get it packaged again...  So pretty!!!


----------



## shanice_lim

mishmish89 said:


> I was wondering if Chanel could clean the lining of my bags? I have makeup stains in my GST and a pen mark in my Maxi classic.


That is absolutely ridiculous. I would ask for a new bag for sure. I mean the prices we're paying....


----------



## travelluver

mishmish89 said:


> I was wondering if Chanel could clean the lining of my bags? I have makeup stains in my GST and a pen mark in my Maxi classic.



Yes, Chanel will clean the inside of the bags but the prices are pretty high - it looks like you are in the US- if so- look into Rago Brothers in NJ - I sent a bag to them after someone on the forum mentioned them- they cleaned the entire fabric lining for $55 and it came out beautifully- you ship them the bag at your expense but then they pick up the cost to return- good luck!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

gail13 said:


> I would be very upset.  Can you post a picture?  My first reaction is to ask for a new bag.  This is ridiculous.  I guess I'm surprised they didn't remove the mark before they gave it back to you, or at least ask how you wanted this handled.  A pic would help us to give you suggestions.



I didn't manage to take a picture because they took the bag back immediately upon discovering their mistake. 

The SA initially didn't believe that the pen mark was their fault and called out the SA who took the bag in. She checked the papers that came with the bag and confirmed that the mark was not there when they took the bag in. 

What is wrong with Chanel these days?


----------



## Silkpearl

shanice_lim said:


> Omg! Is that the white dustbag from Rue Cambon? Tempted to send my bags in for refurbishing to get it packaged again...  So pretty!!!


My bag went into the london Bond St boutique for repair - they gave me a new dustbag and booklet. The sales assistant showed me the repaired bag to examine and then took it away to repackage beautifully. Think they gave my bag a little spruce up too... Very satisfactory service.


----------



## justa9url

I let go of my bag about 4-5 weeks ago for repair and haven't heard word yet. One of the SAs told me it usually takes 2-3 weeks for repairs but that's not the case. I don't want to think about it too much or it's going to upset me as I just bought that bag a couple of weeks before I had to send it in. 

If you've had a repair done, how long was it before you saw your bag again? TIA!


----------



## travelluver

justa9url said:


> I let go of my bag about 4-5 weeks ago for repair and haven't heard word yet. One of the SAs told me it usually takes 2-3 weeks for repairs but that's not the case. I don't want to think about it too much or it's going to upset me as I just bought that bag a couple of weeks before I had to send it in.
> 
> If you've had a repair done, how long was it before you saw your bag again? TIA!



When I sent my bag for refurbishing through the Chanel boutique here in the US, they told me 8-12 weeks, but thankfully it ended up taking only half that time-


----------



## LVoe121

Hello Justa9url, I can totally can relay to you. I have purchased the mini patent chevron and the strap had a crack before I used it and I went back for repair. Ever since I have been waiting on my bag to return. I am now in week 8. i am tempted just to call Chanel to give up on the bag,  because then I can use store credit to buy a boy...


----------



## justa9url

travelluver said:


> When I sent my bag for refurbishing through the Chanel boutique here in the US, they told me 8-12 weeks, but thankfully it ended up taking only half that time-



That's good! I would rather have them quote a longer lead time then quote something unrealistic.


----------



## justa9url

LVoe121 said:


> Hello Justa9url, I can totally can relay to you. I have purchased the mini patent chevron and the strap had a crack before I used it and I went back for repair. Ever since I have been waiting on my bag to return. I am now in week 8. i am tempted just to call Chanel to give up on the bag,  because then I can use store credit to buy a boy...



Hi LVoe121, 8 weeks must be tough. Can you still get store credit? I would if I could... but even when I brought my bag for repair, I had a Chanel SA basically trying to blame me for the problem...he was telling me they would never sell something like that... I'm really turned off by their arrogance... this is possibly my first and last Chanel.


----------



## Tonimichelle

I'm in the UK so I don't know if that makes any difference, but I've had two repairs, the first was a problem with the strap on my mini flap...they quoted me 6 weeks and it took 10 days! The second was a loose stitch on a woc, for that I was quoted 3 weeks and it was 3 weeks and 3 days until it was ready. On both occasions I was asked to check over the bags, they were then taken away to be packaged up nicely for me to take away. 
Both of these were small repairs though and I think (although I'm not 100% sure on the second repair) that they were repaired in London. It may take a lot longer if they have to be sent to Paris.


----------



## DrFancyFashion

Silkpearl said:


> Just got my 224 mini reissue back from the boutique which went in for a small repair ( a stitch holding the back of the bag to the front broke), less than 4 weeks ago - very happy with the outcome. Good efficient service and no charge.
> Wrapped up as if it was new again!


OMG! it looks brand new! Did the refurbishing take a long time?


----------



## DrFancyFashion

travelluver said:


> Yes, Chanel will clean the inside of the bags but the prices are pretty high - it looks like you are in the US- if so- look into Rago Brothers in NJ - I sent a bag to them after someone on the forum mentioned them- they cleaned the entire fabric lining for $55 and it came out beautifully- you ship them the bag at your expense but then they pick up the cost to return- good luck!


hello  , do you have a price list for Rago brothers, I really need to get the corners of my chanel jumbo spruced up, were they fast?


----------



## thedeathparade

prism said:


> wait, so Chanel in Europe/France isn't even doing their own refurbishing in-house? what if something happens to it? that'd be my only reason to have it refurbished directly at Chanel!




In the U.S. They send it to a leather repair place that has been trained by Chanel.


----------



## travelluver

DrFancyFashion said:


> hello  , do you have a price list for Rago brothers, I really need to get the corners of my chanel jumbo spruced up, were they fast?



I think I paid $55 to have the entire inside of the bag cleaned- they were very quick-I sent the bag in at my expense - they took a look and contacted me with a quote, did the cleaning and then returned to me at their expense-very satisfied and would use them again-check their website for the paperwork you need to include-good luck!


----------



## principessa24

Has anyone ever gotten the gold tone of their bag's clasp touched up, either through Chanel or through a third-party service (I'm in NYC)? I have a classic jumbo flap and a WOC, both in black caviar with gold hardware, and the gold tone on the clasp (on the jumbo flap) and the CC logo (on the WOC) need to be touched up, as the silver is showing through. Please share your experiences - price; turnaround time; quality of the repair work. TIA!

Side note: I have only had the jumbo flap since February 2014....isn't it a little soon for it to be showing wear? Hope Chanel's quality isn't going down as the price goes up, up, up.


----------



## Bee-licious

Does anyone know if Chabel will box up your newly repair chanel nicely and everything? Really wanting a new box and thought this might also be a chance to clean my bag if so!


----------



## Purrsey

Bee-licious said:


> Does anyone know if Chabel will box up your newly repair chanel nicely and everything? Really wanting a new box and thought this might also be a chance to clean my bag if so!




No they won't (as far as I know). They will wrap it nicely with the silk paper though. And also the felt cloths between flaps. However my last repair I asked for a cleaning cloth. I was given. Maybe you can just try to ask! But I feel low chance


----------



## lupe_048

The back of my CC earrings fell off and I took them in to the boutique to get repaired. The SA said they would not charge me, and that they would be shipped to my home. It has been 12 weeks though, is this normal? I'm not sure if I should call the boutique and ask, i do not want to be annoying if it is common. Can anyone help?


----------



## pjhm

There should be a phone number on the repair slip the boutique gave you when you dropped them off. Call the number and you will get an update. My repairs have always taken 3-4 months.


----------



## urge_to_splurge

My earrings got repaired recently as the pearls on the CC fell off, got charged $15 cad and i got it back in 4 weeks! I am happy with the repair!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

does anyone know how the chanel (US) refurb prices compare to the other places (like rago brothers or leather surgeons)? does chanel usually come in with a less expensive quote? does anyone know the complete refub price or have a recent price list? tia.


----------



## travelluver

ccbaggirl89 said:


> does anyone know how the chanel (US) refurb prices compare to the other places (like rago brothers or leather surgeons)? does chanel usually come in with a less expensive quote? does anyone know the complete refub price or have a recent price list? tia.



I have had bags cleaned through both Chanel and Rago Bros and Rago is considerably cheaper -


----------



## sweetxrehab

Has anyone experienced having their WOC slump like the photo attached? Is this something that the repair service at Chanel can fix? Let me know. Thank you!

drive.google.com/file/d/0B7XKAIaHUdH0UU4tUTUzNGdWcmc/view?usp=sharing
drive.google.com/file/d/0B7XKAIaHUdH0MmNFRUFMcXpEaDA/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Leniori

This is my first post & really hope to find some alternative help for my poor reissue jumbo bag.
It is in metallic & i think its super common that it peels all over. My bag now has black patches in many areas due to the flaking of the metallic material. I have since stopped using it for almost 2 years as i each i looked at it, my heart is filled with regrets. I have tried to approach a SA in Singapore boutique many years ago & his reply was "oh, we do not do repairs for this problem". Heart sank. Spent 5000 for a bag that i used for a year....anyone can give me advice? Thinking if Hong Kong's Chanel able to send in back for refurbish since i will be there for a couple of months...


----------



## thedeathparade

sweetxrehab said:


> Has anyone experienced having their WOC slump like the photo attached? Is this something that the repair service at Chanel can fix? Let me know. Thank you!
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0B7XKAIaHUdH0UU4tUTUzNGdWcmc/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0B7XKAIaHUdH0MmNFRUFMcXpEaDA/view?usp=sharing




I have never seen that version of a WOC. When and where did you buy it?


----------



## sweetxrehab

thedeathparade said:


> I have never seen that version of a WOC. When and where did you buy it?



I think I bought it in 2008 or 2009 from the San Francisco store. It was a limited one with a vintage look.


----------



## LaChocolat

Purrsey said:


> No they won't (as far as I know). They will wrap it nicely with the silk paper though. And also the felt cloths between flaps. However my last repair I asked for a cleaning cloth. I was given. Maybe you can just try to ask! But I feel low chance


For my WOC repair I asked for a box and dust bag upon return and not only did the manager say yes she wrote it in my notes section ( in comp and printed on receipt) in case she's not there when I pick up. I think it varies but it doesn't hurt to ask. Least they can do for all the money they charge


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sweetxrehab said:


> Has anyone experienced having their WOC slump like the photo attached? Is this something that the repair service at Chanel can fix? Let me know. Thank you!
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0B7XKAIaHUdH0UU4tUTUzNGdWcmc/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0B7XKAIaHUdH0MmNFRUFMcXpEaDA/view?usp=sharing



mine has not done that but i've seen many that have on consignment sites. i have always thought it came from overstuffing the bag, putting heavy items on the bottom, or not storing it correctly. i have seen it often with the calfskin wocs. can you stop into a store and ask them? you might also try to email pictures to refurbishing places (online) and they would be able to tell you if it's fixable.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Can anyone share their experience with sending bags to Chanel boutiques for cleaning/refurbishing?  I  recently bought a lambskin vintage XL flap and would like to have it serviced.  I know there have been other threads about this but since the search button is out, I couldn't find it.  Thanks in advance for all your input!



I just took my old crinkled large perforated 50's satchel in to Chanel when buying the Jumbo. I picked it up I a vintage store for 250USD. No sticker, no card no nothing. A 1 cm rift on the right side. She said they will do a full overview over what they think should be done.
She wrote me the receipt for deliver and she said they would call me within a few days to ask me if I would want them to do what was suggested. I didn't hear anything and called them. I'm in London btw. They told me the bag has been sent off to France.
Sooo I don't know if they're just doing it or what.
They might do a full refurb but I just want the 1 cm rift fixed. My SA told me it's actually better for me if I take it to another outside leather specialist as chanel probably would have to redo and refurbish the whole bag. Not just the rift.
So now I don't know what will happen. I know my bag is sent out of London, and one day I'll get it back. Refurbished w/o aproving, or not.
Weird that they sent it out though. Specially since she said they have their own team in the UK who does the first suggestive overview.
Who knows? Lol time will tell!


----------



## LaChocolat

sweetxrehab said:


> Has anyone experienced having their WOC slump like the photo attached? Is this something that the repair service at Chanel can fix? Let me know. Thank you!
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0B7XKAIaHUdH0UU4tUTUzNGdWcmc/view?usp=sharing
> drive.google.com/file/d/0B7XKAIaHUdH0MmNFRUFMcXpEaDA/view?usp=sharing





ccbaggirl89 said:


> mine has not done that but i've seen many that have on consignment sites. i have always thought it came from overstuffing the bag, putting heavy items on the bottom, or not storing it correctly. i have seen it often with the calfskin wocs. can you stop into a store and ask them? you might also try to email pictures to refurbishing places (online) and they would be able to tell you if it's fixable.



My lambskin camellia one does that though not as much as the one photographed.  I think it's a combo of the type of leather and overstuffing.  Interesting you mentioned storage.  I never thought about that with respect to the WOC (I just generally stuff it before putting it away) but one lady online takes a pencil and puts it under the WOC to create a concave shape, opposite to what happened in this photo.  I don't think it can be fixed per se, because leather does stretch depending on use. I don't think Chanel can fix it but if you go and ask, please let us know the answer.


----------



## axcarter

Hello! Does anyone know if Chanel repairs/replaces hardware if it gets scratched up too much? I realize there may be a fee. Just wanted to know if anyone has ever done that. Thank you!


----------



## LouisVKik

I'm curious as well. I bought a Jumbo in January/February of this year and I've already lost a screw. This is my second caviar bag and I have to admit that the quality is no where near my medallion tote which I've had for about 13 years.


----------



## axcarter

LouisVKik said:


> I'm curious as well. I bought a Jumbo in January/February of this year and I've already lost a screw. This is my second caviar bag and I have to admit that the quality is no where near my medallion tote which I've had for about 13 years.



Sorry to hear! I know LV does this, so I was just wondering if Chanel did. Hope so as the hardware can definitely get scratched up over time.


----------



## babycinnamon

I've never had to send any of my stuff  to Chanel but here is a thread about people sending their bags in to Chanel for refurbishment or repair: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/experience-with-chanel-refurbishing-repair-234313.html

Hope you guys can find what you're looking for there


----------



## ilove2shop247

Take it into a Chanel Shop.  They do!  I had mine done at the Chanel on Rodeo


----------



## ilove2shop247

clarification, there is a charge.  The Chanel store will send it off site to be fixed so you will be without your bag for a few months.


----------



## bagcat

I noticed my ghw turnlock on my classic flap had a chip 2 years after I bought it (after minimal use), took it to the chanel boutique and the hardware was replaced for free. It took a month for the repair. This was in 2011 though. I don't know if that policy still applies at present.


----------



## Chanbal

If the bag is <1 year, the repair is likely free of charge; otherwise, there is a fee.


----------



## LouisVKik

Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Chanbal said:


> If the bag is <1 year, the repair is likely free of charge; otherwise, there is a fee.



They fixed a hole in my perforated 50's satchel for free.
It's about 9 years old and I have no sticker card or receipt.
It took 2 weeks here in New Bond Street London so it depends I think! Maybe I was just mad lucky?&#10084;&#65039;

Ps: they also gave me a dustbag and carry out bag I just asked how much a dustbag would cost and she said I'll just give you one


----------



## Purrsey

My new (2-3months old. Used less than 10x) medium flap has this which looks like the leather there has torn. Should I get it fixed? Can it be fixed? It doesn't bother me now as it's not obvious but I'm worried it will tear further. Anyone has such encounter?

Good side vs the bad side.


----------



## happy_hippo

I just brought a used/preowned black lambskin medium bag that I would like to re-dyed and have some scratches taken out. or maybe refurbished? Do you think I would have a problem if I go into a Chanel boutique since I am not the original owner and do not have an original receipt if they are going to give me a problem? I am in New York and have the authentcity card..Are there any nice Chanel boutiques with nice salespeople?


----------



## Tonimichelle

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> They fixed a hole in my perforated 50's satchel for free.
> It's about 9 years old and I have no sticker card or receipt.
> It took 2 weeks here in New Bond Street London so it depends I think! Maybe I was just mad lucky?&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Ps: they also gave me a dustbag and carry out bag I just asked how much a dustbag would cost and she said I'll just give you one


I don't want to tempt fate but London does seem to be pretty quick for repairs! I have taken two bags in to Harrods, one with a peeling strap one with a dropped stitch and the first took 10 days, the second 3 weeks. I took them both in their dustbags but got a new box and a carrier on each occasion. I think major work has to go to Paris but smaller problems are repaired in London (or so I was told!). 
Your bag is gorgeous by the way!


----------



## Tonimichelle

happy_hippo said:


> I just brought a used/preowned black lambskin medium bag that I would like to re-dyed and have some scratches taken out. or maybe refurbished? Do you think I would have a problem if I go into a Chanel boutique since I am not the original owner and do not have an original receipt if they are going to give me a problem? I am in New York and have the authentcity card..Are there any nice Chanel boutiques with nice salespeople?


I don't know about New York but I wasn't asked for a receipt for either of my repairs in London.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Tonimichelle said:


> I don't want to tempt fate but London does seem to be pretty quick for repairs! I have taken two bags in to Harrods, one with a peeling strap one with a dropped stitch and the first took 10 days, the second 3 weeks. I took them both in their dustbags but got a new box and a carrier on each occasion. I think major work has to go to Paris but smaller problems are repaired in London (or so I was told!).
> Your bag is gorgeous by the way!



Thanks for sharing! And thank you&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## JennieC917

I just purchased a vintage flap that is probably 30 years old. It needs new chains and a full refurbishment. I was going to take it to Chanel first but now I am wondering what is the best course of action. The interior needs work too and I understand that Chanel doesn't do interiors anymore. Should I send it first to Chanel and then after a local leather shop for the interior? Does anyone have some wisdom on this and possibly a local leather spa in the NY/NJ area? TIA!


----------



## ilysukixD

Can the handles for the medallion tote be replace? Also how much would it be? The bottom corner had rubbed off a little bit and should I get it repair as well? 
Do you think is worth to get it repair?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ilysukixD said:


> Can the handles for the medallion tote be replace? Also how much would it be? The bottom corner had rubbed off a little bit and should I get it repair as well?
> Do you think is worth to get it repair?
> View attachment 3073370
> 
> View attachment 3073373
> 
> View attachment 3073375



the bottom isn't worth repairing imo, but the handle could be restitched, that'd be easy. i doubt they'd replace - it looks like it just needs to be restitched


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JennieC917 said:


> I just purchased a vintage flap that is probably 30 years old. It needs new chains and a full refurbishment. I was going to take it to Chanel first but now I am wondering what is the best course of action. The interior needs work too and I understand that Chanel doesn't do interiors anymore. Should I send it first to Chanel and then after a local leather shop for the interior? Does anyone have some wisdom on this and possibly a local leather spa in the NY/NJ area? TIA!



i have two bags out for repair right now, one with rago brothers in NJ and one with leather surgeons in DE. both quoted the same price for an outside refurb - no interior work, but they do that as well. i *think* chanel uses leather surgeons anyway so i just bypassed chanel and went straight to them. both of these places are reputable and used by pf members a lot. you send the bag and in a week or so they give you a quote and do repairs if you agree to their quote. it's also faster than chanel.


----------



## JennieC917

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i have two bags out for repair right now, one with rago brothers in NJ and one with leather surgeons in DE. both quoted the same price for an outside refurb - no interior work, but they do that as well. i *think* chanel uses leather surgeons anyway so i just bypassed chanel and went straight to them. both of these places are reputable and used by pf members a lot. you send the bag and in a week or so they give you a quote and do repairs if you agree to their quote. it's also faster than chanel.



Thanks! Can theyalso replace chains? That might be a bit harder for them to do.


----------



## JennieC917

Update: I took my roughly 30 tear old bag (new to me) into the Short Hills boutique and they said they couldn't touch it. They don't have the chains anymore. Not sure what to do. I am going to take it to Rago but withput chains it just went from a flap to a clutch!


----------



## happy_hippo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i have two bags out for repair right now, one with rago brothers in NJ and one with leather surgeons in DE. both quoted the same price for an outside refurb - no interior work, but they do that as well. i *think* chanel uses leather surgeons anyway so i just bypassed chanel and went straight to them. both of these places are reputable and used by pf members a lot. you send the bag and in a week or so they give you a quote and do repairs if you agree to their quote. it's also faster than chanel.


Are you concerned that if you go to Leather Surgeons to have your bag fixed, that the next service you have at Chanel, they will not accept your bag since it is technically considered a 3rd party?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

happy_hippo said:


> Are you concerned that if you go to Leather Surgeons to have your bag fixed, that the next service you have at Chanel, they will not accept your bag since it is technically considered a 3rd party?



no. it's an authentic chanel and chanel will work on their own products. for all they know i ruined it at home and tried to redye it or had my artist friend recolor it. it wouldn't matter to them.


----------



## Purrsey

I collected my Chanel crystal earrings few days ago. Few crystals had dropped off therefore were sent for repair. I'm impressed as other than placing new crystals, the old crystals have been polished to a great shine. But they did the extra mile by fixing the backings which were a little loose. I didn't even tell them they were getting loose.


----------



## happy_hippo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> no. it's an authentic chanel and chanel will work on their own products. for all they know i ruined it at home and tried to redye it or had my artist friend recolor it. it wouldn't matter to them.


But I thought any modifications to the bag either from the person or a friend makes the warranty not valid?


----------



## Valentinegirl

People have had problems with Rago Brothers. Look for the post on this site. I would bring it to Chanel because these places give you a hard time if something goes wrong. What you have should be an easy fix. Yes handles can be replaced on the Medallion.


----------



## happy_hippo

I brought in my Vintage classic double flap black lambskin bag into Chanel for a complete refurbishment for these items:
1-Redye the exterior bag
2-Replate the chain/leather on the chain
3-Turnlock key, replace
4-Fix/fill in leather splitting on back, small cut.

Now, I told by the SA that the chain is 24G plated gold and asked her if they replate the chain with 24k plated gold but she seemed not to know what I was talking about and said they replace it will the exact same hardware?  I am not sure about that because on my repair form it says new chain? I am confused now, are they going to replace it or replate the chain? 
Also, they told me that they stopped replacing the interior leather, which is fine with me since it is in good condition.

Is this all worth a complete refurbishment of $585? I never had a complete refurbishment before. What do you think?


----------



## pjhm

happy_hippo said:


> I brought in my Vintage classic double flap black lambskin bag into Chanel for a complete refurbishment for these items:
> 1-Redye the exterior bag
> 2-Replate the chain/leather on the chain
> 3-Turnlock key, replace
> 4-Fix/fill in leather splitting on back, small cut.
> 
> Now, I told by the SA that the chain is 24G plated gold and asked her if they replate the chain with 24k plated gold but she seemed not to know what I was talking about and said they replace it will the exact same hardware?  I am not sure about that because on my repair form it says new chain? I am confused now, are they going to replace it or replate the chain?
> Also, they told me that they stopped replacing the interior leather, which is fine with me since it is in good condition.
> 
> Is this all worth a complete refurbishment of $585? I never had a complete refurbishment before. What do you think?




If Chanel accepts it, then they will do such a great job that it will look new when they are done. If it ends up looking like a $5500. bag, then the $585 is well spent. Chanel sends back any bag they don't think will look nearly perfect after the work, and sends it back unrepaired.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

happy_hippo said:


> I brought in my Vintage classic double flap black lambskin bag into Chanel for a complete refurbishment for these items:
> 1-Redye the exterior bag
> 2-Replate the chain/leather on the chain
> 3-Turnlock key, replace
> 4-Fix/fill in leather splitting on back, small cut.
> 
> Now, I told by the SA that the chain is 24G plated gold and asked her if they replate the chain with 24k plated gold but she seemed not to know what I was talking about and said they replace it will the exact same hardware?  I am not sure about that because on my repair form it says new chain? I am confused now, are they going to replace it or replate the chain?
> Also, they told me that they stopped replacing the interior leather, which is fine with me since it is in good condition.
> 
> Is this all worth a complete refurbishment of $585? I never had a complete refurbishment before. What do you think?



i just paid 250 for an outside/inside flap recolor only, so the price sounds about right for a complete refurbishment. can you call back and reconfirm a replate versus a new chain? i wouldn't stress too much - they know what they're doing, this is their f/t job and they work on thousands of bags and know how to make it come out looking brand new. i swear my vintage bag looks like i just bought it. i'm sure they will make decisions that improve the look of your bag and they won't ruin it.


----------



## divababe

This is a good topic and thanks for posting this. I have read so many about repairing bags. If I ever have my Chanel repair, I would take it to Chanel and. It let anyone else touch it. If they mess up...they will take responsibility! I think that's worth every single penny!


----------



## happy_hippo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i just paid 250 for an outside/inside flap recolor only, so the price sounds about right for a complete refurbishment. can you call back and reconfirm a replate versus a new chain? i wouldn't stress too much - they know what they're doing, this is their f/t job and they work on thousands of bags and know how to make it come out looking brand new. i swear my vintage bag looks like i just bought it. i'm sure they will make decisions that improve the look of your bag and they won't ruin it.


Since you have a vintage bag, is it true that the chain and the turn lock key is 24k plated gold? Do they replace it with non 24k plated gold? I guess I will see in 2-3 months..


----------



## tonkamama

happy_hippo said:


> Since you have a vintage bag, is it true that the chain and the turn lock key is 24k plated gold? Do they replace it with non 24k plated gold? I guess I will see in 2-3 months..




Chanel has stopped manufacturing hardwares with gold plated many years ago...if they are replacing the chain and turn lock hardwares, most likely will use the current metal material... Why dont you call and ask to speak to the leather specialist (not the SA who took your order)?

There is another useful thread you can look up for feedback on the refurbishment on the hardware...


----------



## happy_hippo

tonkamama said:


> Chanel has stopped manufacturing hardwares with gold plated many years ago...if they are replacing the chain and turn lock hardwares, most likely will use the current metal material... Why dont you call and ask to speak to the leather specialist (not the SA who took your order)?
> 
> There is another useful thread you can look up for feedback on the refurbishment on the hardware...



The leather specialist at the Chanel store or Chanel customer care? I never had my bag repaired before and just wanted to clarify in your posting. thanks!


----------



## babycinnamon

Like tonkamama mentioned...here's a direct link to the Chanel repair/refurbishment thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/experience-with-chanel-refurbishing-repair-234313.html

Many users have shared their experiences there. Do a search and you can find a lot of useful info there!  

I've never had to have any of my Chanel bags refurbished so I'm not familiar with how they do repairs. Hopefully the above thread that I linked will be helpful to you.


----------



## tonkamama

Sorry if my comment was a bit confuse.  

May I suggest the followings:

1. Call your boutiques and ask to speake someone more senior or the boutique manager.  It came to my realization that most newer and younger SA not as informative, ykwim...

2.  Usually Chanel sends the bag to leather surgeon for repair or refurbish.  You can try calling LS direct and ask about it.  (I never tried this before but some ppl has been sending Chanel to LS for repair directly so they should know the answer).  You can ask if you want to "replate" your chain with gold plated, is it doable ...  

I had two of my vintage black lambskin bags redye via the Chanel boutique, but later I found leather surgeon tag inside the pocket of my bag.  Usually if it comes back within couple of months, it is done by LS and I was told by Chanel that LS has all the required repair materials including dyes that Chanel consigned to them.  

According the break down repair pricing, Chanel only charges $150 for the chain, thus it will not be gold plated.  

HTH.


----------



## tonkamama

happy_hippo said:


> The leather specialist at the Chanel store or Chanel customer care? I never had my bag repaired before and just wanted to clarify in your posting. thanks!



Hello happy, just replied you..


----------



## sjunky13

happy_hippo said:


> The leather specialist at the Chanel store or Chanel customer care? I never had my bag repaired before and just wanted to clarify in your posting. thanks!



Hi, what Chanel bouquet did you leave it at? Sadly the guy at 57th will not give any info! We know LS does Chanel repairs. I just got a bag redyed and I was charged the whole cost of refurbishment. Even though I did not have chains or hard ware replaced. 

I would call and make sure they do not change your HW to the current HW , because that is what they usually do! GL


----------



## happy_hippo

sjunky13 said:


> Hi, what Chanel bouquet did you leave it at? Sadly the guy at 57th will not give any info! We know LS does Chanel repairs. I just got a bag redyed and I was charged the whole cost of refurbishment. Even though I did not have chains or hard ware replaced.
> 
> I would call and make sure they do not change your HW to the current HW , because that is what they usually do! GL


Thank you all!

I went to the Madison Ave store.


----------



## leooh

happy_hippo said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> I went to the Madison Ave store.




They will return your old chain to you... But I'm pretty sure the new chain is not gold plated.

Btw the price for refurbishment is very very reasonable


----------



## LaChocolat

Just called today to confirm that my WOC is on her way back from her Parisian summer vacation.   Not including the time to get back to me (should be another two weeks) it was completed within the estimated eight weeks and for $50.  Plus the store manager promised me a dustbag and box (not being greedy -- it wasn't given out for WOCs when I purchased mine).  I will also ask for a camellia and bag when I pick it up.  

Of course I haven't seen the repair yet.  I will post before and after when I get it back.  But for $50 I am pleased (assuming they didn't botch the repair, lol).


----------



## Cocored

Can someone please help me. im travelling to london soon and i would like to get my chanel jumbo bag's chain replaced as it squeaks a lot. 

Should i go to chanel store or to a repair spa?


----------



## Valentinegirl

Go to chanel


----------



## tonkamama

Cocored said:


> Can someone please help me. im travelling to london soon and i would like to get my chanel jumbo bag's chain replaced as it squeaks a lot.
> 
> Should i go to chanel store or to a repair spa?



You should always go thru Chanel for chain replacement...  i don't think other repair shops carry any original Chanel parts.


----------



## ingrata82

I took in my RED vintage lambskin Classic Flap SHW handbag into refurbishment to the South Coast Plaza Chanel boutique. I was originally quoted 6 - 8 weeks. I just recieved a call and email that it's ready for pick up and to bring my ID and money. They were redying it red and replacing the silver turn-lock, as the silver had worn off and the brass was showing through. I dropped off on 7/28/15 and it's ready today 8/13/15 which is just past two weeks. I'm nervous about how quickly it was repaired. I hope it turned out okay. I want to post before drop off pics and after pick up pics but not sure how.


----------



## happy_hippo

I contacted the Chanel store who told me that they have 1 store in the US that all the bags go to, they said it was in NJ. So I am guessing they mean Rago Brothers and not Leather Surgeons in DE. They also said that the gold hardware is all plated gold hardware when they replace the chain and turn lock key with? This was the leather specialist at the store but also told me that they would send my bag out for repair for the person to diagnose and will tell her if they think they can repair the bag and if not they send it back. Apparently, very old vintage bags cannot be repaired even though they said my bag looked nice. I don't know who is telling me the truth!


----------



## JennieC917

happy_hippo said:


> I contacted the Chanel store who told me that they have 1 store in the US that all the bags go to, they said it was in NJ. So I am guessing they mean Rago Brothers and not Leather Surgeons in DE. They also said that the gold hardware is all plated gold hardware when they replace the chain and turn lock key with? This was the leather specialist at the store but also told me that they would send my bag out for repair for the person to diagnose and will tell her if they think they can repair the bag and if not they send it back. Apparently, very old vintage bags cannot be repaired even though they said my bag looked nice. I don't know who is telling me the truth!



I was recently told that they couldn't refurbish or replace the chain straps on my 30 year old lambskin bag. I think i already wrote about it in this thread somewhere. I was going to take it to Rago Brothers but then some fellow TPFers recounted nightmare stories with them. So I emailed photos to Leather Surgeons in Doylestown PA and they said they can do chains and refurbishment. Yay! I am going to send it to them. I hope this may help you?


----------



## happy_hippo

JennieC917 said:


> I was recently told that they couldn't refurbish or replace the chain straps on my 30 year old lambskin bag. I think i already wrote about it in this thread somewhere. I was going to take it to Rago Brothers but then some fellow TPFers recounted nightmare stories with them. So I emailed photos to Leather Surgeons in Doylestown PA and they said they can do chains and refurbishment. Yay! I am going to send it to them. I hope this may help you?



This is the thing, I don't know if it is Rago Brothers. They said New Jersey and I am thinking Rago but I thought Chanel has Leather Surgeons. Are you worried about voiding out your Chanel warranty if you bring it to a 3rd party?


----------



## JennieC917

happy_hippo said:


> This is the thing, I don't know if it is Rago Brothers. They said New Jersey and I am thinking Rago but I thought Chanel has Leather Surgeons. Are you worried about voiding out your Chanel warranty if you bring it to a 3rd party?



I didn't buy it from Chanel. I am the 3rd owner. I am sure the warranty is long voided. So no, not in this case. If it were newer, I would have to think closely about it.

I would be VERY curious to know what the age cutoff is that Chanel is currently using. It could stratify the vintage market.


----------



## happy_hippo

JennieC917 said:


> I didn't buy it from Chanel. I am the 3rd owner. I am sure the warranty is long voided. So no, not in this case. If it were newer, I would have to think closely about it.
> 
> I would be VERY curious to know what the age cutoff is that Chanel is currently using. It could stratify the vintage market.


I am the 2nd owner of this vintage bag and nothing was done to it. Chanel is suppose to call me after the NJ place looks at the bag and does the survey and then I can decide. I hope the place is not Rago Brothers since they were having issues with peoples bags.


----------



## JennieC917

happy_hippo said:


> I am the 2nd owner of this vintage bag and nothing was done to it. Chanel is suppose to call me after the NJ place looks at the bag and does the survey and then I can decide. I hope the place is not Rago Brothers since they were having issues with peoples bags.



Yes, I agree re Rago. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bagsnshoes1916

Hi all, I emailed leather surgeons regarding this but I thought I would turn to this site for help. I'm thinking this bag only needs a good cleaning and doesn't need redyed quite yet but I'm wondering what everyone else thinks. And maybe a cost estamite?


----------



## Bagsnshoes1916

Here is the back.


----------



## LaChocolat

Just got my WOC back from Paris. For $50 I'm pleased. The repair was neat and I also got a dust bag, box, camellia, and bag. The only thing is that it wasn't cleaned or buffed at all, and the dust bag looks like a shoe bag (which I was already using at home).


----------



## tiffany089

I need some advice. So long story short, I bought a white/cream jersey flap bag years ago, and it got dirty with time. Chanel could not do anything with it, so I tried a highly recommended handbag repair company that I had to ship my purse out to. I sent it in probably 4 months ago, and I get this email today:

...."The reason I have been trying to reach you is because unfortunately, your handbag did not come out well at all during the cleaning. We have tried a few different ways to restore it without success. I am very sorry that this has happened.  I have reached out to Chanel to see if we could replace it for you. They said it is from 2008 and is no longer available. I have also tried to find it on line for you but I am unsure of its authenticity so I would not take a chance.  I would like to offer you some compensation for it.  Please let me know what amount you would accept as fair settlement. Again, I apologize for this mishap and I look forward to making a fair settlement."

What should I do? I don't remember the exact amount I paid for the bag because the receipt is faded now. I know it was over $1000, but not quite $2000. I am upset my bag is ruined, but I just can't get angry since mistakes happen. I just need to know what  fair amount to give them.


----------



## pjhm

tiffany089 said:


> I need some advice. So long story short, I bought a white/cream jersey flap bag years ago, and it got dirty with time. Chanel could not do anything with it, so I tried a highly recommended handbag repair company that I had to ship my purse out to. I sent it in probably 4 months ago, and I get this email today:
> 
> ...."The reason I have been trying to reach you is because unfortunately, your handbag did not come out well at all during the cleaning. We have tried a few different ways to restore it without success. I am very sorry that this has happened.  I have reached out to Chanel to see if we could replace it for you. They said it is from 2008 and is no longer available. I have also tried to find it on line for you but I am unsure of its authenticity so I would not take a chance.  I would like to offer you some compensation for it.  Please let me know what amount you would accept as fair settlement. Again, I apologize for this mishap and I look forward to making a fair settlement."
> 
> What should I do? I don't remember the exact amount I paid for the bag because the receipt is faded now. I know it was over $1000, but not quite $2000. I am upset my bag is ruined, but I just can't get angry since mistakes happen. I just need to know what  fair amount to give them.




First, I am favorably impressed that they are so honest and offering you compensation. Chanel declined to repair  one of my flap bags so I took it locally and will live with the turn out regardless, at least repair shop agreed to try. 
Secondly, I'd tell them the purchase price back when you got it and go for that. Chanel usually goes by how much I originally paid for such things and I've kept all my Chanel receipts since 1993! So, I'd be reasonable dealing with the repair shop since your bag wasn't that wearable when you took it in for repair.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tiffany089 said:


> I need some advice. So long story short, I bought a white/cream jersey flap bag years ago, and it got dirty with time. Chanel could not do anything with it, so I tried a highly recommended handbag repair company that I had to ship my purse out to. I sent it in probably 4 months ago, and I get this email today:
> 
> ...."The reason I have been trying to reach you is because unfortunately, your handbag did not come out well at all during the cleaning. We have tried a few different ways to restore it without success. I am very sorry that this has happened.  I have reached out to Chanel to see if we could replace it for you. They said it is from 2008 and is no longer available. I have also tried to find it on line for you but I am unsure of its authenticity so I would not take a chance.  I would like to offer you some compensation for it.  Please let me know what amount you would accept as fair settlement. Again, I apologize for this mishap and I look forward to making a fair settlement."
> 
> What should I do? I don't remember the exact amount I paid for the bag because the receipt is faded now. I know it was over $1000, but not quite $2000. I am upset my bag is ruined, but I just can't get angry since mistakes happen. I just need to know what  fair amount to give them.



at least the place is being decent about it. i would probably ask for between what you paid and what it retails for now. it should be enough to get a replacement of similar style/age, and costs have risen since you purchased, so i wouldn't think it's unfair to ask for slightly more than your purchase price. you are not just being compensated for a bag, but also loss, distress, and having to replace. so you have to factor those in.


----------



## Valentine2014

tiffany089 said:


> I need some advice. So long story short, I bought a white/cream jersey flap bag years ago, and it got dirty with time. Chanel could not do anything with it, so I tried a highly recommended handbag repair company that I had to ship my purse out to. I sent it in probably 4 months ago, and I get this email today:
> 
> ...."The reason I have been trying to reach you is because unfortunately, your handbag did not come out well at all during the cleaning. We have tried a few different ways to restore it without success. I am very sorry that this has happened.  I have reached out to Chanel to see if we could replace it for you. They said it is from 2008 and is no longer available. I have also tried to find it on line for you but I am unsure of its authenticity so I would not take a chance.  I would like to offer you some compensation for it.  Please let me know what amount you would accept as fair settlement. Again, I apologize for this mishap and I look forward to making a fair settlement."
> 
> What should I do? I don't remember the exact amount I paid for the bag because the receipt is faded now. I know it was over $1000, but not quite $2000. I am upset my bag is ruined, but I just can't get angry since mistakes happen. I just need to know what  fair amount to give them.



perhaps, you can find a preloved one like yours and get it authenticated, and then ask them to pay for it so that u get a replacement for your bag. I think this would be fair to both parties.


----------



## gail13

tiffany089 said:


> I need some advice. So long story short, I bought a white/cream jersey flap bag years ago, and it got dirty with time. Chanel could not do anything with it, so I tried a highly recommended handbag repair company that I had to ship my purse out to. I sent it in probably 4 months ago, and I get this email today:
> 
> ...."The reason I have been trying to reach you is because unfortunately, your handbag did not come out well at all during the cleaning. We have tried a few different ways to restore it without success. I am very sorry that this has happened.  I have reached out to Chanel to see if we could replace it for you. They said it is from 2008 and is no longer available. I have also tried to find it on line for you but I am unsure of its authenticity so I would not take a chance.  I would like to offer you some compensation for it.  Please let me know what amount you would accept as fair settlement. Again, I apologize for this mishap and I look forward to making a fair settlement."
> 
> What should I do? I don't remember the exact amount I paid for the bag because the receipt is faded now. I know it was over $1000, but not quite $2000. I am upset my bag is ruined, but I just can't get angry since mistakes happen. I just need to know what  fair amount to give them.



I would look around and find 3 bags that were similar to yours, in similar condition and see what they are selling for.  That is the amount you are probably entitled to.  They don't have to be the same exact thing, but close.  It will depend if it is a classic or seasonal style.

In addition, I would ask for your bag back.  Did they send you pictures?

It is impressive they are being honest and trying to work with you.  Do you have pics of your original bag?


----------



## divababe

tiffany089 said:


> I need some advice. So long story short, I bought a white/cream jersey flap bag years ago, and it got dirty with time. Chanel could not do anything with it, so I tried a highly recommended handbag repair company that I had to ship my purse out to. I sent it in probably 4 months ago, and I get this email today:
> 
> ...."The reason I have been trying to reach you is because unfortunately, your handbag did not come out well at all during the cleaning. We have tried a few different ways to restore it without success. I am very sorry that this has happened.  I have reached out to Chanel to see if we could replace it for you. They said it is from 2008 and is no longer available. I have also tried to find it on line for you but I am unsure of its authenticity so I would not take a chance.  I would like to offer you some compensation for it.  Please let me know what amount you would accept as fair settlement. Again, I apologize for this mishap and I look forward to making a fair settlement."
> 
> What should I do? I don't remember the exact amount I paid for the bag because the receipt is faded now. I know it was over $1000, but not quite $2000. I am upset my bag is ruined, but I just can't get angry since mistakes happen. I just need to know what  fair amount to give them.




I second everyone's posts. Also, try calling them and be calm...talk with them about what everyone suggested here, can you dye the bag to a different color so it's still usable? I will definitely talk with them since they seemed very nice.


----------



## tiffany089

thanks for all the replies. i quoted them a price that was fairly reasonable i think. i gave them a price range that i found on similar bags on ebay and other websites. i also factored in the fact that my bag was not in perfect condition when they got it. so i asked for the lowest price i saw my bag was priced at in similar conditions. hopefully they will accept the price i gave them.


----------



## plasticdoll

Help! The lock on my reissue flap just came off and I'm shocked. I bought it in oct 2012 but don't use it very often. So I've been using it the last two weeks and today, when I was just sitting in the car with the bag on my lap, the lock just... Fell off! What are the chances Chanel will repair this for me, and not brush me off with the usual 'sorry this is wear and tear' excuse? It clearly fell off because a claw behind the lock broke, and it's not somewhere that can wear or tear easily since its out of sight/touch!


----------



## Purrsey

plasticdoll said:


> Help! The lock on my reissue flap just came off and I'm shocked. I bought it in oct 2012 but don't use it very often. So I've been using it the last two weeks and today, when I was just sitting in the car with the bag on my lap, the lock just... Fell off! What are the chances Chanel will repair this for me, and not brush me off with the usual 'sorry this is wear and tear' excuse? It clearly fell off because a claw behind the lock broke, and it's not somewhere that can wear or tear easily since its out of sight/touch!




Ouch. I can't believe this happened. I'm sure Chanel will have it fixed for FREE. It should be! I recently sent my medium flap to the store because one of the sides has minor leather peeling and to be honest I never noticed if it was already like that when I purchased it in May15. And I only used it very very lightly for like 5x only.  It was fixed with no charges and came back within 5-6weeks. Please send to Chanel and demand them to have her flawless again.


----------



## tiffany089

Update on  my bag. They agreed to the price I asked for for damaged my purse. But I asked them if they will ship the bag back too, I was told it wasn't worth the shipping and that once there is a settlement, it is very unusual for a damaged piece to be returned. 

What do you think? Would you want it back? I mean, I know I wouldn't get any use out of it, but it was my very first Chanel purse. The only reason I'd want it back is for nostalgia purposes, but that's about it.


----------



## divababe

tiffany089 said:


> Update on  my bag. They agreed to the price I asked for for damaged my purse. But I asked them if they will ship the bag back too, I was told it wasn't worth the shipping and that once there is a settlement, it is very unusual for a damaged piece to be returned.
> 
> What do you think? Would you want it back? I mean, I know I wouldn't get any use out of it, but it was my very first Chanel purse. The only reason I'd want it back is for nostalgia purposes, but that's about it.




I would ask them nicely again. Explain that it has sentimental value because it's your first Chanel and maybe tell them it was a gift from someone? Have you seen pics of how bad it was? I don't see why they wouldn't return to you unless certain things they can salvage for future repairs such as the lock or chain?


----------



## tiffany089

divababe said:


> I would ask them nicely again. Explain that it has sentimental value because it's your first Chanel and maybe tell them it was a gift from someone? Have you seen pics of how bad it was? I don't see why they wouldn't return to you unless certain things they can salvage for future repairs such as the lock or chain?



i haven't seen pictures, but i thought about it, and it does seem fair. they are paying me a little more than i spent on the bag. i tried to sell the bag before and was only offered around $300 from fashionphile, so I know i wouldn't have been able to sell it for much on ebay or other sites. i have photos of when it was new so at least i have that. 

in the end, i'm happy they at least tried and that i can at least put that money towards something else i really want. that bag was just a mistake to begin with and was an impulse buy. i just really wanted a chanel bag at that time lol. it was pretty though when it was brand new out of the box.


----------



## pjhm

Hope I am in the correct thread. Was asked to show my white caviar repair once it was done. Chanel spa turned down the repair saying they couldn't repair it to their standards. So I took it to a recommended shoe repair place that turned me down as well. Undeterred,  I took it to a leather shoe and purse repair shop in Lafayette, Ca who accepted it for $ 150.00 charge and completed work in 10 days. The shop owner told me his daughter worked on the strap and he on the bag inside and out. I had ink marks inside which he fixed gratis. I'm pleased, had the bag for about 12 years and it was unwearable until this repair. Here are some pics
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
front and back -


----------



## Valentinegirl

look very good to me


----------



## pjhm

Valentinegirl said:


> look very good to me




Thanks! Even my husband thinks so and he had told  me to throw it away because it had yellowed,had scuff marks and was just horrible. 


I told the repairman I was so pleased that I would share it in this blog. Don't think he knew what the site was but was glowing with pride. It's a nice, competent family business.


----------



## leooh

pjhm said:


> Hope I am in the correct thread. Was asked to show my white caviar repair once it was done. Chanel spa turned down the repair saying they couldn't repair it to their standards. So I took it to a recommended shoe repair place that turned me down as well. Undeterred,  I took it to a leather shoe and purse repair shop in Lafayette, Ca who accepted it for $ 150.00 charge and completed work in 10 days. The shop owner told me his daughter worked on the strap and he on the bag inside and out. I had ink marks inside which he fixed gratis. I'm pleased, had the bag for about 12 years and it was unwearable until this repair. Here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106581
> View attachment 3106582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front and back -




They worked magic on this piece. Congrats!


----------



## pjhm

leooh said:


> They worked magic on this piece. Congrats!






Thanks--who would have thought a place called "One Stop Shoe Care" would do such a good job!!
(In truth, though, I had taken other pieces there before, but the work wasn't as critical.)
If anyone wants the address, I'll give it.


----------



## pjhm

I asked what I should put on it to keep the patina as nice as he made it- he said Melatonian lotion.


----------



## acoolbag

Does anyone know which Chanel Boutiques offer cleaning/conditioning of the classic flaps? I went by Soho Chanel and the 57th Street Flagship store and they both do not offer these services.

Thanks!


----------



## leooh

pjhm said:


> Thanks--who would have thought a place called "One Stop Shoe Care" would do such a good job!!
> (In truth, though, I had taken other pieces there before, but the work wasn't as critical.)
> If anyone wants the address, I'll give it.




Thanks for sharing esp since the cost is so reasonable too. where are you based? Not Asia right?


----------



## pjhm

leooh said:


> Thanks for sharing esp since the cost is so reasonable too. where are you based? Not Asia right?




Right--I'm in California.


----------



## leooh

pjhm said:


> Right--I'm in California.




[emoji17]
But happy for Californians


----------



## DrFancyFashion

pjhm said:


> Hope I am in the correct thread. Was asked to show my white caviar repair once it was done. Chanel spa turned down the repair saying they couldn't repair it to their standards. So I took it to a recommended shoe repair place that turned me down as well. Undeterred,  I took it to a leather shoe and purse repair shop in Lafayette, Ca who accepted it for $ 150.00 charge and completed work in 10 days. The shop owner told me his daughter worked on the strap and he on the bag inside and out. I had ink marks inside which he fixed gratis. I'm pleased, had the bag for about 12 years and it was unwearable until this repair. Here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106581
> View attachment 3106582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front and back -



are these pics of the repair? looks great!


----------



## pjhm

DrFancyFashion said:


> are these pics of the repair? looks great!




Yes, thanks -they did an unbelievable job; looks nicer in real life


----------



## Bisoux78

acoolbag said:


> Does anyone know which Chanel Boutiques offer cleaning/conditioning of the classic flaps? I went by Soho Chanel and the 57th Street Flagship store and they both do not offer these services.
> 
> Thanks!



Wait...What?! I was under the impression that all the Chanel boutiques offer this service???


----------



## acoolbag

Bisoux78 said:


> Wait...What?! I was under the impression that all the Chanel boutiques offer this service???



No, I went to both boutiques and they said they could only refurb no cleaning/spa service. Unless I'm under the wrong impression that spa does not equal cleaning but spa = refurb?


----------



## Valentine2014

acoolbag said:


> No, I went to both boutiques and they said they could only refurb no cleaning/spa service. Unless I'm under the wrong impression that spa does not equal cleaning but spa = refurb?



Here's the list of services they offer.


----------



## acoolbag

Bisoux78 said:


> Wait...What?! I was under the impression that all the Chanel boutiques offer this service???





Valentine2014 said:


> Here's the list of services they offer.



What is refinish outside or clean inside (Line 2)? I asked them about any type of cleaning and they said refurb only...


----------



## Valentine2014

acoolbag said:


> What is refinish outside or clean inside (Line 2)? I asked them about any type of cleaning and they said refurb only...



i have no idea. i got this pic from a post on tpf.


----------



## Roku

Valentine2014 said:


> i have no idea. i got this pic from a post on tpf.



this is outdated because Chanel has decided that they want people buying new bags vs. repairing old ones. So menu items like relining interiors got axed, and they increased repair prices by a ton.

Really disappointing. Luxury isn't luxury without the super service


----------



## acoolbag

Roku said:


> this is outdated because Chanel has decided that they want people buying new bags vs. repairing old ones. So menu items like relining interiors got axed, and they increased repair prices by a ton.
> 
> Really disappointing. Luxury isn't luxury without the super service



I see, when I spoke with them, they said the refurb was still around 600$ so we still have that going for us!


----------



## Bisoux78

acoolbag said:


> I see, when I spoke with them, they said the refurb was still around 600$ so we still have that going for us!



lol I guess &#128547;


----------



## meowmeow94

Recently, I brought my pearls necklace to repair because it was broken. I was kind of suprised when I found out that it would cost $85 to reattach the necklace. Bought it for $1800, thought the repair should have been free of charges. Chanel really do need to offer better customer service.


----------



## thedeathparade

Hello,

I am not experienced with buying preowned bags so my question is it worth it to buy a fixer upper? Is it expensive? 

I found a metallic grayish silver double flap bag in quilted lamb skin and it is a reissue but it needs some love. There are a few stains on the outside and one area on the inside, the side lining needs to be re stitched.  The bag is at a high end thrift store for $450. Would it be worth it? Or would it cost thousands to repair?


----------



## gail13

This is a thread that may give you some answers.  There is a price list somewhere in the thread I think.  Is it possible for you to buy the bag and return if you get an estimate or opinion and it doesn't work out?

Do you have pics of the bag and the damage, that may help you to get answers.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/experience-with-chanel-refurbishing-repair-234313.html


----------



## gattodiparigi

Roku said:


> this is outdated because Chanel has decided that they want people buying new bags vs. repairing old ones. So menu items like relining interiors got axed, and they increased repair prices by a ton.
> 
> Really disappointing. Luxury isn't luxury without the super service



Wow, disappointing indeed. They charge a ton of money for repairs, and the bags aren't exactly cheap in the first place...


----------



## *NYC Princess*

thedeathparade said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not experienced with buying preowned bags so my question is it worth it to buy a fixer upper? Is it expensive?
> 
> I found a metallic grayish silver double flap bag in quilted lamb skin and it is a reissue but it needs some love. There are a few stains on the outside and one area on the inside, the side lining needs to be re stitched.  The bag is at a high end thrift store for $450. Would it be worth it? Or would it cost thousands to repair?




If the Chanel spa prices end up being a lot, maybe you can try a reputable third party like Leather Spa or Leather Surgeons. Might be worth if it you only pay a few hundred dollars for the bag upfront.


----------



## thedeathparade

*NYC Princess* said:


> If the Chanel spa prices end up being a lot, maybe you can try a reputable third party like Leather Spa or Leather Surgeons. Might be worth if it you only pay a few hundred dollars for the bag upfront.




I think I will just pass on this bag. It's really not terrible looking and would be fine to carry but I think it would bother me. I hope someone enjoys it! $450 is pretty cheap.


----------



## Crocodiva

Chanel is getting very picky. I have used leather surgeons with great success!


----------



## Pps999

Hi ladies.  I have a mini lambskin that creased at the bottom of the bag.  Has anyone had this issue and how did you fix it?  Stuffing it for weeks?  Or should I send it back to Chanel for repair.  Please help.


----------



## bonelda

I remember someone writing about removing creases with an iron - but can't remember who or how. search and see if someone remembers how to do it - they said it really worked!!


----------



## G&G100

Hi there
I just ordered my first Chanel and I guess a little piece of leather on the strap is undone. Seller told me to take it to Chanel and they will fix it. How much is this going to cost though? And I've been hearing that it takes super long?

http://lust4labels.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=63&product_id=325


----------



## Tonimichelle

G&G100 said:


> Hi there
> I just ordered my first Chanel and I guess a little piece of leather on the strap is undone. Seller told me to take it to Chanel and they will fix it. How much is this going to cost though? And I've been hearing that it takes super long?
> 
> http://lust4labels.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=63&product_id=325


Hello  I think it may depend on where you are but time wise I have taken two items into Chanel in London one a stitching issue, one a faulty strap and they took 10 days for one, three weeks for the other, so not long at all!
Cost wise I can't really help I'm afraid as both of mine were less than a year old and were free of charge.
You'd probably be best off giving your local boutique a call and asking them.
Hope that helps!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Crocodiva said:


> Chanel is getting very picky. I have used leather surgeons with great success!



+1

their work is impeccable. high quality workmanship for sure.


----------



## Loveheart

Hi ladies 
I bought my first vintage lamb piece and it is overall in good condition. However the corners are a little grubby and the brass zip is tarnished. I am in the UK and Chanel Uk does not take in vintage bags for a spa. Has anyone send out lamb bags to any of the handbags spa's in the UK? The lamb is very tactile and lovely and don't want to get it back all dried up
Also, any ideas how to clean the brass zip?


----------



## blackbear2126

hello does anyone know will Chanel boutique or Chanel at nordstrom will fix a preloved jacket? thanks


----------



## acoolbag

hello ladies,  can anyone share a picture of their redyed black caviar classic flap?  I'm considering bringing my bag in for a spa and would like to see the end result. Thank you!


----------



## ValleyO

blackbear2126 said:


> hello does anyone know will Chanel boutique or Chanel at nordstrom will fix a preloved jacket? thanks


 
Chanel will do pretty much any repair/alteration you can think of. Expensive, but good quality and no age limit (as far as I know). I once had a hole on a preloved cardigan rewoven for around $60 +$25 shipping. It was returned to me like-new, with a Chanel hanger, garment bag, and box.


You can take it to Nordstrom as well, but the quality of their alterations department varies A LOT. Not sure I'd trust them with Chanel.


----------



## blackbear2126

ValleyO said:


> Chanel will do pretty much any repair/alteration you can think of. Expensive, but good quality and no age limit (as far as I know). I once had a hole on a preloved cardigan rewoven for around $60 +$25 shipping. It was returned to me like-new, with a Chanel hanger, garment bag, and box.
> 
> 
> You can take it to Nordstrom as well, but the quality of their alterations department varies A LOT. Not sure I'd trust them with Chanel.




Thank you so much for the insight! so do I just call Chanel boutique in USA ( the one near me is at SFO) and just told them I'd like to re-weave a tiny spot on my jacket? if they asked me where did I buy it? should I just say from Chanel then? because last time when I want to send one of my preloved bag in, they asked where I get it and I told them it is a preloved bag and I got from online then Chanel boutique at SFO told me they won't take it in for repair. :/


----------



## ValleyO

blackbear2126 said:


> Thank you so much for the insight! so do I just call Chanel boutique in USA ( the one near me is at SFO) and just told them I'd like to re-weave a tiny spot on my jacket? if they asked me where did I buy it? should I just say from Chanel then? because last time when I want to send one of my preloved bag in, they asked where I get it and I told them it is a preloved bag and I got from online then Chanel boutique at SFO told me they won't take it in for repair. :/




You'll have to bring it to the store so the alterations department can assess the jacket. I doubt they'll ask you where you bought it, but you could always say it was a gift from your friend/sister/mom. They can look up the purchase history under your name, so I probably wouldn't claim I bought it from a Chanel boutique.


----------



## blackbear2126

ValleyO said:


> You'll have to bring it to the store so the alterations department can assess the jacket. I doubt they'll ask you where you bought it, but you could always say it was a gift from your friend/sister/mom. They can look up the purchase history under your name, so I probably wouldn't claim I bought it from a Chanel boutique.




first of all, I just really wanna thank you for your help. unfortunately there is no Chanel boutique near me.  so my only option will be mail it to the boutique. I guess I will give them a call to se will they take it in over mailing :/


----------



## Crescent Shadow

Hi Ladies, is there anyone here that got Chanel to refinish Metallic Calfskin lately? I searched the forum but can only find older posts, and it seems that Metallic leather are more difficult to repair.

I have a Reissue in Dark Brown Metallic Calfskin, and as is common with this material, the glaze has worn off in some corners...leaving it bald. Kind of.
I've taken this bag to Chanel in Singapore (where I live), they said they don't provide any repair service. I've also brought it to Paris boutique (Montaigne) and the SA said they can't do anything to wear and tear. A couple of my local leather repair shop also said there's nothing to be done.

If there's anyone who had similar work done lately, can you please share where it was done and how's the result? Thank you!

P.S. I've contacted Leather Surgeon but they haven't replied back yet.


----------



## Crescent Shadow

ValleyO said:


> Chanel will do pretty much any repair/alteration you can think of. Expensive, but good quality and no age limit (as far as I know). I once had a hole on a preloved cardigan rewoven for around $60 +$25 shipping.



I was wondering if this is applicable with tweed flap bag? Since it has leather lining...
Not that the bag has developed a hole, but just in case.


----------



## Roku

Crescent Shadow said:


> Hi Ladies, is there anyone here that got Chanel to refinish Metallic Calfskin lately? I searched the forum but can only find older posts, and it seems that Metallic leather are more difficult to repair.
> 
> I have a Reissue in Dark Brown Metallic Calfskin, and as is common with this material, the glaze has worn off in some corners...leaving it bald. Kind of.
> I've taken this bag to Chanel in Singapore (where I live), they said they don't provide any repair service. I've also brought it to Paris boutique (Montaigne) and the SA said they can't do anything to wear and tear. A couple of my local leather repair shop also said there's nothing to be done.
> 
> If there's anyone who had similar work done lately, can you please share where it was done and how's the result? Thank you!
> 
> P.S. I've contacted Leather Surgeon but they haven't replied back yet.



I've had a precious jewel metallic/pearly lambskin bag in beige where the corners were rubbed off get refinished and it came back exactly the same as it was new.


----------



## ValleyO

Crescent Shadow said:


> I was wondering if this is applicable with tweed flap bag? Since it has leather lining...
> Not that the bag has developed a hole, but just in case.




I doubt the in-store tailor would be allowed to work on a bag. If it's lined in leather, they'd likely have to dismantle the entire bag.


IMO, Chanel fabric bags are wear items; they're not going to last forever no matter how well you take care of them.


----------



## Dany_37

Sending mine to Leather Surgeons, Chanel's prices are ridiculous


----------



## Crescent Shadow

*Roku*, thank you! Makes me more confident in giving her a do over for the bald spots.

*ValleyO* exactly what I was thinking. Gotta be careful with the tweed bag I guess...Not sure how to repair it in case something happens *knock on wood


----------



## Bongbambi

I have a maxi Chanel bag, the CC logo is broken, do they replace it? Thank you


----------



## urge_to_splurge

I found out that i am missing a screw on the handle of my gst and that when i pulled the sticky on the inside zipper pull underneath was a little tarnishing...not very happy since i just had this bag for less than 6 months (april 2015) and had taken reallly good of it as its my first chanel &#128543; will have to take it to the boutique this week. Sad thing is that the chanel is 7 hrs away from where i live...


----------



## Miffy8

ingrata82 said:


> I took in my RED vintage lambskin Classic Flap SHW handbag into refurbishment to the South Coast Plaza Chanel boutique. I was originally quoted 6 - 8 weeks. I just recieved a call and email that it's ready for pick up and to bring my ID and money. They were redying it red and replacing the silver turn-lock, as the silver had worn off and the brass was showing through. I dropped off on 7/28/15 and it's ready today 8/13/15 which is just past two weeks. I'm nervous about how quickly it was repaired. I hope it turned out okay. I want to post before drop off pics and after pick up pics but not sure how.



Hi, was wondering how your bag turned out when it came back? I have just purchased a red mini classic flap and would like to bring it in to the Chanel boutique for refurbishment. It' will probably need a redye job. Many thanks,


----------



## gracekelly

I just brought in two things for repair and neither were handbags.  I did not find the experience to be particularly friendly in light of the fact that one was brand new from Spring/Summer 2015.  I think that if I ever had a leather issue with a bag, I would take it to my local shoemaker who is very competent.  I was also convinced by my experience to do my Chanel shopping at the local NM where customer service is taken seriously and they actually want your business.

I have sent things to NYC to Artbag who does excellent repairs on all designer brands.


----------



## gracekelly

pjhm said:


> Hope I am in the correct thread. Was asked to show my white caviar repair once it was done. Chanel spa turned down the repair saying they couldn't repair it to their standards. So I took it to a recommended shoe repair place that turned me down as well. Undeterred,  I took it to a leather shoe and purse repair shop in Lafayette, Ca who accepted it for $ 150.00 charge and completed work in 10 days. The shop owner told me his daughter worked on the strap and he on the bag inside and out. I had ink marks inside which he fixed gratis. I'm pleased, had the bag for about 12 years and it was unwearable until this repair. Here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106581
> View attachment 3106582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front and back -



They did a super job for you and worth every penny in light of the cost of a new bag today. Congrats on your "new" bag.


----------



## pjhm

gracekelly said:


> They did a super job for you and worth every penny in light of the cost of a new bag today. Congrats on your "new" bag.




Thank you! I've gone back to the repair shop with other items (shoes) and again thanked them for how well they took care of that bag and how pleased I was with the result. I told them I shared their good work with this site, and that brought a big smile to their faces.


----------



## Anne2010

goyardfanatic said:


> Hello! My friend is selling me her old Chanel bag for a very low price. The bag is not in tip top condition...the leather needs redying and the chains need replacement. I was just wondering, if I have the repairs done (not with a Chanel boutique because there's no Chanel near where I live) will it still be authentic? Especially if the chains will be replaced? Also does the gold hardware ever fade? Thanks!


You can mail the handbag to the closest Chanel store along with pertinent info like name/address/phone etc and the type of repairs you feel the bag needs. Make sure you have insurance & tracking with delivery receipt. Then when u see it has been delivered, follow up with phone calls to track every step your bag takes.  I mailed mine to a east coast Chanel store and so far I'm happy with the customer service!


----------



## Anne2010

I actually contacted Chanel and was told I could mail in my bag.  I did so, along with insurance & tracking and pertinent info on 9/11.  I keep in contact with the manager of the store and at last call, yesterday was told my Vintage Chanel black lamb skin quilted chevron camera envelope bag went through the initial assessment and is now being reviewed by their certified repair facility. I am waiting on a cost.  It is my sincere hope my bag can be repaired and referbished! I cannot find another like it on the Internet!  
Will follow up!


----------



## XCCX

Hi

So i just ordered a preloved 05 bubblegum mini square in caviar.. I can not wait to receive it!!!

It appears to be in excellent condition except very minor scuffs and frayed stitches..

Are these frayed stitches a potential problem? Do they look bad? Im a bit worried especially since the rumors of chanel not repairing without reciept any more..

Your advice is highly appreciated!


----------



## Kedo123

Just called San Francisco Chanel boutique and was told they don't repair vintage Chanel bags !!! Where else I can get the gold hardware replat and remove the old leather smell ? Thanks


----------



## Dluvch

Kedo123 said:


> Just called San Francisco Chanel boutique and was told they don't repair vintage Chanel bags !!! Where else I can get the gold hardware replat and remove the old leather smell ? Thanks



Contact leather surgeons.


----------



## Anne2010

Can anyone share their experience having a vintage Chanel handbag repaired through Leather Surgeons?


----------



## Crocodiva

I had a single flap jumbo refurbished by leather surgeons and it has come back much much better  as well as a lizard perfect edge that  an SA recommend I use Angelius spray on and it damaged the color on the flap. It came back as good as new[emoji7] they are really very nice people I started by emailing pictures to them. Either him or Cory got back to me with what they recommend and price estimates. They will also tell you whether they need to work on the hardware and will advise if that is necessary and that is usually a little more. They work on Hermes  and Chanel mostly. In fact I think before Chanel became stricter with its rules Chanel stores were also directly sending him stuff to do but I'm not sure of that. A Chanel store  also recommended Leather Surgeons and he is definitely worth what you pay him. Also he will not recommend anything that is not necessary. He is my go to person from now on.


----------



## travelluver

How is their turn around time on correspondence as well as work?
I sent an inquiry last week through their website and still have not heard back.
I plan to follow up by phone but wanted to get thoughts - thanks!
PS  I've had work done previously through Rago Bros. and was pleased, comparisons?


----------



## zaraha

So if we get our bags refurbish by 3rd party doesn't that void the Chanel warranty? I'm a bit confused,  If I understood this correctly Chanel warranty only last first 5 years.


----------



## Dluvch

zaraha said:


> so if we get our bags refurbish by 3rd party doesn't that void the chanel warranty? I'm a bit confused,  if i understood this correctly chanel warranty only last first 5 years.



+1


----------



## mmaya

zaraha said:


> So if we get our bags refurbish by 3rd party doesn't that void the Chanel warranty? I'm a bit confused,  If I understood this correctly Chanel warranty only last first 5 years.


My SA advised me that if Chanel Spa inspects the bag and its been repaired before by another repair company they won't touch it. I know I sent my Vintage XL Maxi ( I already sold it) and it came back ok and they charged me 290 dollars. I was not impressed by the repair and decided to sell.


----------



## travelluver

mmaya said:


> My SA advised me that if Chanel Spa inspects the bag and its been repaired before by another repair company they won't touch it. I know I sent my Vintage XL Maxi ( I already sold it) and it came back ok and they charged me 290 dollars. I was not impressed by the repair and decided to sell.



Did you send the bag to leather surgeons for the repair?  What kind of work was done on it?  I need to just have the leather on my vintage half moon spruced up on the outside and inner flap, the red lining is still in great shape.


----------



## mmaya

travelluver said:


> Did you send the bag to leather surgeons for the repair?  What kind of work was done on it?  I need to just have the leather on my vintage half moon spruced up on the outside and inner flap, the red lining is still in great shape.


I am sorry I did not take it to leather surgeon I sent to Chanel Spa and they informed me not use anyone else for my handbag repairs, bc then in the future they would not repair anything on my bag because someone else repaired it. 

So basically the repair done at Chanel Spa didnt impress me.. the Gold on the lock started peeling after 3 months and there where obvious black patches of paint all over the bag they did not even bother polishing or blending it in. 

I have heard good things about leather surgeons all over youtube and this purse forum. If you do not care about Chanel rejecting your bag for repair in the future then go ahead with this company.. They maybe better than Chanel. 

I know from my own research that Chanel out sources their handbag repairs to this company and various others. 

Good Luck


----------



## XCCX

Hello!

I posted this before but didn't get any response.. I hope someone now with some knowledge or similar experience can chime in &#127801;
While I'm enjoying my new to me mini flap to the maximum, i was just wondering is this small issue repairable? Will get worse?

If you take a look at the buttom of the bag you'll see fraying of threads.. My concern is that its generalized on the bag and not confined to one area so im not sure how this could be repaired? 

Thoughts are much appreciated


----------



## XCCX

Bump!


----------



## gail13

There have been a few other posts from TPF'ers concerned about fraying threads , most of which seem very minor.  These few threads you have photographed don't look like anything to worry about. I would carefully take a small scissor and snip them off, or take into the boutique you purchased it from and ask them to do it.  The thread and stitching still look intact.


----------



## XCCX

gail13 said:


> There have been a few other posts from TPF'ers concerned about fraying threads , most of which seem very minor.  These few threads you have photographed don't look like anything to worry about. I would carefully take a small scissor and snip them off, or take into the boutique you purchased it from and ask them to do it.  The thread and stitching still look intact.



Thank you for the reply 

I am just worried that it might keep on fraying or get worse? Is it normal since the bag is 10 years old?


----------



## gail13

xactreality said:


> Thank you for the reply
> 
> I am just worried that it might keep on fraying or get worse? Is it normal since the bag is 10 years old?



OMG it's 10 years old!!!! The bag looks new!  Did you see the thread about Chanel soon if not already, not taking in repairs on bags more than 5 years old?  You may want to try to take in right away to see if it needs anything else before it's too late.


----------



## XCCX

gail13 said:


> OMG it's 10 years old!!!! The bag looks new!  Did you see the thread about Chanel soon if not already, not taking in repairs on bags more than 5 years old?  You may want to try to take in right away to see if it needs anything else before it's too late.



It is new to me and in a very good condition except these frayed stitches all over and minor wear on corners..

You think I should take it? I thought about it but figured they will tell me there is nothing to repair as all is minor..


----------



## gail13

xactreality said:


> It is new to me and in a very good condition except these frayed stitches all over and minor wear on corners..
> 
> You think I should take it? I thought about it but figured they will tell me there is nothing to repair as all is minor..



I think it's OK but if you are worried it might give you peace of mind.


----------



## XCCX

gail13 said:


> I think it's OK but if you are worried it might give you peace of mind.



Ill just try to trim it i guess.. To make it less obvious to me.. Coz i know no one else will even notice it!
Thanks


----------



## Roku

mmaya said:


> I am sorry I did not take it to leather surgeon I sent to Chanel Spa and they informed me not use anyone else for my handbag repairs, bc then in the future they would not repair anything on my bag because someone else repaired it.
> 
> So basically the repair done at Chanel Spa didnt impress me.. the Gold on the lock started peeling after 3 months and there where obvious black patches of paint all over the bag they did not even bother polishing or blending it in.
> 
> I have heard good things about leather surgeons all over youtube and this purse forum. If you do not care about Chanel rejecting your bag for repair in the future then go ahead with this company.. They maybe better than Chanel.
> 
> I know from my own research that Chanel out sources their handbag repairs to this company and various others.
> 
> Good Luck



At least for now, Chanel Spa = Leather Surgeons
unless your bag is one of the unfortunate few that ends up in the guinea pig batch.


----------



## Pollyayu

My dark red patent jumbo was purchased in July 2014 at Chanel Boutique.  I only used it for a few times after I bought it.  But recently I notice that there are some cracks on the leather stripe and one at the side of the bag.   I am not sure if those cracks were there before I bought it.  Anyway, do you guys think that I should send it to Chanel to fix them in case that they may spread into bigger cracks in the future?  Is Chanel be able to fix cracks like this on patent leather?  If I take it to Chanel for repair, they will charge me, right?  Since it is more than a year from the date I purchased it...... This is my first Chanel...... It is heartbreaking to see it cracks especially I have been so careful when I use it...... May be I should choose lambskin or caviar at the beginning......


----------



## Pollyayu

The crack at the side bothers me the most because it looks big......


----------



## aja m

can someone please tell me what's going on with the leather? I bought mine 2 months ago in rue cambon and havent got the chance to use it yet ! I feel so upset with the quality of the bag. [emoji30]


----------



## jascharess

aja m said:


> View attachment 3161889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone please tell me what's going on with the leather? I bought mine 2 months ago in rue cambon and havent got the chance to use it yet ! I feel so upset with the quality of the bag. [emoji30]



i can't seem to see what is wrong with your bag...?


----------



## zaraha

aja m said:


> View attachment 3161889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone please tell me what's going on with the leather? I bought mine 2 months ago in rue cambon and havent got the chance to use it yet ! I feel so upset with the quality of the bag. [emoji30]




It looks like a glue residue to me, see if it comes off by touching gently with fingers.


----------



## Jemonfu

Would love the name of the place in Lafayette


----------



## rose_mary

can this be fixed on my clear flap the patent leather keeps getting these marks i dont know from what might be color transfer im confused and sont know what to do


----------



## SusanX

Hi dear: well I can recommend to try on Leatherpros.us
or just goggle it 
I have done refinishing black double flap, they did a great job
Before I was looking for a professional leather care and just goggle refinishing vintage Chanel bag and it refers to me.
Just tried and wow they really do amazing great job.


----------



## SusanX

Hi dear Xactreality, to me look the stitches are gone on the part are you talking about.
If so try to this amazing repair place a found online they did a nice job perhaps they can help, leather pros.us


----------



## CindyCai

Hi Ladies, do you know how long it usually takes for a Jumbo to get  refurbished? I sent mine back to Saks on early September and waited for  10 weeks. My SA told me it usually takes 8 weeks, but may take longer  for classics. I called the store and they kept saying they would let me  know when it arrived. I missed my bag a lot. Any experience would be  very appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

CindyCai said:


> Hi Ladies, do you know how long it usually takes for a Jumbo to get  refurbished? I sent mine back to Saks on early September and waited for  10 weeks. My SA told me it usually takes 8 weeks, but may take longer  for classics. I called the store and they kept saying they would let me  know when it arrived. I missed my bag a lot. Any experience would be  very appreciated. Thanks.



i think it varies based on what's getting done, the backlog the company has, where it was sent for repair, etc. i had one bag (redye) take 3 weeks, and my classic for more intense repairs/refurb took 9 weeks.


----------



## CindyCai

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i think it varies based on what's getting done, the backlog the company has, where it was sent for repair, etc. i had one bag (redye) take 3 weeks, and my classic for more intense repairs/refurb took 9 weeks.


Thanks ccbaggirl89. I guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## Jemonfu

Hi all. I bought two new to me bags that definitely need some Chanel love. I confess I don't know how old they are so if I post pictures maybe someone can tell me if they are "new" enough for them to take them


----------



## SusanX

Hi Jemonfu well, guess I sent my vintage and a other one 6 yrs. old to a particular specialist repair place on California 
Leatherpros.us really those guys are getting back to the life my lovely Chanel bags
This is an alternative to must to try 
Good luck dear Jemonfu


----------



## jfoster

Anybody have any insight on shoe repair? I sent my BRAND NEW chanel booties to be repaired (less than two weeks after purchase, only had been worn twice...) when the chanel logo on the side fell off. I dropped them off at a store in NYC as I am there often, and they told me it would be 6-8 weeks. Does anybody have experience on lead time for this small repair? I cannot believe this happened. SO disappointed.


----------



## zaraha

jfoster said:


> Anybody have any insight on shoe repair? I sent my BRAND NEW chanel booties to be repaired (less than two weeks after purchase, only had been worn twice...) when the chanel logo on the side fell off. I dropped them off at a store in NYC as I am there often, and they told me it would be 6-8 weeks. Does anybody have experience on lead time for this small repair? I cannot believe this happened. SO disappointed.




Quality of the brand has gone down a lot,  now it's just name that they are charging us.  Their styles are so drool worthy but too bad I wish they had better quality.


----------



## ming16

Hello ladies, just want to know if the Chanel spa can repair the edges of my wallet? I really love this wallet and it's so sad that I had only used this for a short period of time. After this purchase, I only buy calf leather bags/ wallet. [emoji17]

View attachment 3201436
View attachment 3201437


----------



## Jemonfu

Hi everyone. This is the bag I would like the handles replaced


----------



## jennastar

Hi Everyone! I've been following purseblog and the forum for some time, but have just very recently started posting. I got this Chanel classic flap about 4 1/2 years ago, and need to decide whether or not to take it in for refinishing/refurbishing before the 5 year mark. I took it to a Chanel boutique a few days ago and got mixed reactions. One woman working at Chanel said that I should not get my bag sent out and that the bags looked very bad and nowhere like new afterwards. She was quite adamantly against it. I asked someone else working at the store and he said that while it is more stiff and will be a darker shade of black, that getting it refinished is worth it and makes the bag look very good. 
I'm so lost! I have until April decide but I thought I'd ask for some guidance from anyone on purseforum!


----------



## Louise Sunshine

Great question .. I'll be following as well...


----------



## jennastar

Louise Sunshine said:


> Great question .. I'll be following as well...



Thank you! Yes I hope some people have input or advice


----------



## lovelvburberry

IMO, I think you should not let anyone talk you off for refinishing/refurbishing if your bag really needs some cares. If I were you, I'll have my bag for refinishing/refurbishing done before the 5 years deadline, and have Chanel to do the refinishing/refurbishing work right for the bag. Good luck!


----------



## honeyshopper

I would get the bag refinished if it's bothering you.  After 5 years, you will have to find another company to do it for you.  I plan on having all of my newer bags refinished right before the fifth year hits.


----------



## jennastar

lovelvburberry said:


> IMO, I think you should not let anyone talk you off for refinishing/refurbishing if your bag really needs some cares. If I were you, I'll have my bag for refinishing/refurbishing done before the 5 years deadline, and have Chanel to do the refinishing/refurbishing work right for the bag. Good luck!




Yeah I think that's what I'm going to do! The SA just scared me a little bit but I feel like my bag really does need it. Thank you


----------



## jennastar

honeyshopper said:


> I would get the bag refinished if it's bothering you.  After 5 years, you will have to find another company to do it for you.  I plan on having all of my newer bags refinished right before the fifth year hits.




Yeah, I think I will get it refinished. I don't know if I'd trust another company to refurbish or refinish this bag! I think I'd only trust chanel so that's another huge reason to get it done now. Thank you for your input


----------



## JenJen123

Hello 

Does anyone know the replacement cost of the medallion and chain that attaches to the zipper pull on the Medallion tote? I called my local boutique and they would not give me a quote without inspecting the bag first. I am not sure how simple it would be to reattach myself.
Thank you!


----------



## jennastar

I'm still debating whether or not to get my caviar flap taken in to be refurbished... if anyone has had experience with getting a caviar flap refurbished I'd really like to know! I just don't want to get my bag back and be surprised by how it looks.


----------



## Chanbal

jennastar said:


> I'm still debating whether or not to get my caviar flap taken in to be refurbished... if anyone has had experience with getting a caviar flap refurbished I'd really like to know! I just don't want to get my bag back and be surprised by how it looks.


I would send it to Chanel ASAP. I had a few bags caviar and lambskin cleaned/repaired at Chanel, and I was happy with the outcome.


----------



## Purrrple

Hi All - I hope this isn't a stupid question. I recently got my mini black caviar with ghw from saks. Wore it about 5x in short intervals and the gold is already fading from the turnlock! So disappointed... I know Chanel has the 1 year warranty where repairs are free. Does that apply to my purchase at Saks as well? Can I bring it to the Chanel boutique for free repairs? I have the proof of purchase.


----------



## Valentine2014

Purrrple said:


> Hi All - I hope this isn't a stupid question. I recently got my mini black caviar with ghw from saks. Wore it about 5x in short intervals and the gold is already fading from the turnlock! So disappointed... I know Chanel has the 1 year warranty where repairs are free. Does that apply to my purchase at Saks as well? Can I bring it to the Chanel boutique for free repairs? I have the proof of purchase.



You have to go to Saks to do this and Saks will send it out to Chanel.


----------



## jennastar

Chanbal said:


> I would send it to Chanel ASAP. I had a few bags caviar and lambskin cleaned/repaired at Chanel, and I was happy with the outcome.


Okay thank you so much!


----------



## Aschu

I posted here a few weeks ago about getting the grommets repaired on my pre-loved bag.  There was a lot of convo about whether or not Chanel would repair pre-loved, older bags.
So...here's a good story.  They sent my bag to NY where they did repair all 4 grommets (for 125.00..well worth it).  When I went to pick the bag up at the Michigan Avenue store in Chicago, I had a wonderful experience.  The bag was fixed, stuffed with paper, and in a dust bag.  They put the dust bag in a shopping bag, tied with a ribbon and a Camilla..and, put a plastic bag over the whole thing since it was raining. There was never any issue about repairing it. Just thought maybe we could all use a positive experience story.


----------



## purly

jennastar said:


> Hi Everyone! I've been following purseblog and the forum for some time, but have just very recently started posting. I got this Chanel classic flap about 4 1/2 years ago, and need to decide whether or not to take it in for refinishing/refurbishing before the 5 year mark. I took it to a Chanel boutique a few days ago and got mixed reactions. One woman working at Chanel said that I should not get my bag sent out and that the bags looked very bad and nowhere like new afterwards. She was quite adamantly against it. I asked someone else working at the store and he said that while it is more stiff and will be a darker shade of black, that getting it refinished is worth it and makes the bag look very good.
> I'm so lost! I have until April decide but I thought I'd ask for some guidance from anyone on purseforum!


Jennastar, the wear and tear on yours is almost identical to mine! Funny how these bags wear, isn't it? I've been thinking of sending mine in. I didn't know that I could only do it within the first five years. Hopefully it's not too late.


----------



## jennastar

purly said:


> Jennastar, the wear and tear on yours is almost identical to mine! Funny how these bags wear, isn't it? I've been thinking of sending mine in. I didn't know that I could only do it within the first five years. Hopefully it's not too late.


We are matching then! Yeah it's interesting. I am really impressed with how well the bag has held up, I have found the quality to be great. I am just a bit bothered by the scuffed up corners and I feel like my bag just looks dull! Let me know what you decide to do with your bag!

Yes, Chanel recently announced that it would not do refinishing/refurbishing for bags older than 5 years. I believe they will still do repairs like if the hardware were to break, but again I'm not certain.


----------



## purly

I found my receipt and it looks like I'm just a bit over the five year mark. Ugh. It would have been nice to have some warning that they were going to institute this change.


----------



## travelluver

purly said:


> I found my receipt and it looks like I'm just a bit over the five year mark. Ugh. It would have been nice to have some warning that they were going to institute this change.



purly - I think you should still contact them and see about a repair.  That is the sign of good customer service, rules can be bent a bit and it's probably a bonus that you have the receipt showing you purchased at a boutique - good luck!


----------



## jukilove

Hey everyone, I have a silly question...
I bought my small cf 2 weeks ago from a Chanel boutique. Before using it, I found that one stitch on the quilting on the front of the flap just above the lock, was broken. The thread is not completely cut, some of the fibers are broken but still structurally sound. The thread isn't going anywhere because the surrounding stitches are perfect. Should I take it to the boutique to get repaired? I feel dumb because I noticed it the day I brought it home but I decided not to do anything about it because I don't think it'll get worse. Obviously I've used the bag now so I feel weird bringing it in. Like, what do I tell my SA? I don't want her to think I broke it because I didn't, but at the same time I didn't bring it in any sooner. Or should I not care what she thinks and just get my bag repaired?


----------



## Valentinegirl

The only thing Chanel isn't doing is dyeing a handbag. They are doing all other repairs on handbags no matter what age. I asked them the other day. THis is a rumor started by someone who doesn't know what they mean. They have had too many complaints when they dye old bags because people feel they do not turn out well. Therefore, it was stopped. That's all. Repairs of all kinds are still being done on all bags no matter what age.


----------



## parisianescape

jukilove said:


> Hey everyone, I have a silly question...
> I bought my small cf 2 weeks ago from a Chanel boutique. Before using it, I found that one stitch on the quilting on the front of the flap just above the lock, was broken. The thread is not completely cut, some of the fibers are broken but still structurally sound. The thread isn't going anywhere because the surrounding stitches are perfect. Should I take it to the boutique to get repaired? I feel dumb because I noticed it the day I brought it home but I decided not to do anything about it because I don't think it'll get worse. Obviously I've used the bag now so I feel weird bringing it in. Like, what do I tell my SA? I don't want her to think I broke it because I didn't, but at the same time I didn't bring it in any sooner. Or should I not care what she thinks and just get my bag repaired?



 Definitely take it in! Two weeks is nothing I've known people to take something back six months later. She should definitely be able to help you.


----------



## kbcrew

Valentinegirl said:


> The only thing Chanel isn't doing is dyeing a handbag. They are doing all other repairs on handbags no matter what age. I asked them the other day. THis is a rumor started by someone who doesn't know what they mean. They have had too many complaints when they dye old bags because people feel they do not turn out well. Therefore, it was stopped. That's all. Repairs of all kinds are still being done on all bags no matter what age.




Do you know if this also applies to vintage bags or on bags that are purchased preloved, so don't have a receipt? Thanks!


----------



## ohmygina

Hi could Chanel fix the followings? Please advice. If so, how much roughly would they cost?


----------



## ohmygina

ohmygina said:


> Hi could Chanel fix the followings? Please advice. If so, how much roughly would they cost?



Second picture edge of flap


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

ohmygina said:


> Hi could Chanel fix the followings? Please advice. If so, how much roughly would they cost?



How old is the bag?
They have a new policy now I read in here.
Bags older than 5 years they no longer repair..
But you can directly to leather surgeons. That's who chanel used anyways.
And you don't need a middle man.
This crease on the caviar you can fix yourself.
Stuff the bag, put a pillow case on it, and iron on low heat, circular with pressure, check to see.
There was a thread about it. Looks amazing. I'm doing it to mine one of these days soon. Works for so many!!


----------



## beanybaker

jukilove said:


> Hey everyone, I have a silly question...
> I bought my small cf 2 weeks ago from a Chanel boutique. Before using it, I found that one stitch on the quilting on the front of the flap just above the lock, was broken. The thread is not completely cut, some of the fibers are broken but still structurally sound. The thread isn't going anywhere because the surrounding stitches are perfect. Should I take it to the boutique to get repaired? I feel dumb because I noticed it the day I brought it home but I decided not to do anything about it because I don't think it'll get worse. Obviously I've used the bag now so I feel weird bringing it in. Like, what do I tell my SA? I don't want her to think I broke it because I didn't, but at the same time I didn't bring it in any sooner. Or should I not care what she thinks and just get my bag repaired?



I would just go in and tell her what you said hear. It will be fine, people buy bags with faults and get them repaired months later..... It happened to me with my WOC


----------



## jukilove

parisianescape said:


> Definitely take it in! Two weeks is nothing I've known people to take something back six months later. She should definitely be able to help you.





beanybaker said:


> I would just go in and tell her what you said hear. It will be fine, people buy bags with faults and get them repaired months later..... It happened to me with my WOC



Thank you for the support! 
I did bring my purse in and my usual very sweet SA was not there. The SA I spoke with was kind of rough with me, very defensive right off the bat. I only asked what my options were and she right away said no exchanges because I've used it, I should have brought it in sooner, totally blaming me and pretending not to see the broken stitch. I didn't want an exchange anyway because I've grown so attached to _my purse_. While I was talking to her I realized that if I sent it for repair, they would have to unstitch the entire flap and remove two grommets. Too early in my purse's life to do a whole reconstruction. 
I learned two things at that visit: I am always welcome to bring my purse for a repair, and don't ask that particular SA for help (she was also very standoff-ish a previous time when I went in with my friend, I guess since we both look young). 

But today I receive a pretty Coco Chanel card in the mail from my usual SA, so makes up for her rough coworker. lol


----------



## Tbs717

Hi there! I have a Chanel boy with a small stain on interior. How should I go about trying to remove the stain? (Not sure what caused the stain!) thanks for the help!!


----------



## Valentinegirl

It is untrue that  bags that are 5 years old are not repaired. WHy are people saying this? It's totally false. THe only thing Chanel is NOT doing is redyeing a whole bag because the bags that are brought in are in such bad shape there are unhappy customers when the bags are dyed. Other than that, they are repairing all bags and it doesn't matter how old they are.  Please bring your bags to Chanel and ask. Too much wrong information is being given here.


----------



## beanybaker

Yeah jukilove ... There's always a SA like that. i hadn't even used my WOC I literally got it home to find a faulty zip... And noway was i allowed to exchange. But as you said you learn from all this...... &#128139;


----------



## k5ml3k

I'm about to bite the bullet and send in my new mini to leather surgeons...they said that they have to redye some parts of it. Any thoughts on the whole redying process, etc? Normally I veer away from pre loved items that has been redyed so idk how I feel about getting my bag redyed or at least parts of it. Any input would be great! Esp from those that has gotten a bag or parts of it redyed. Thank you!!


----------



## Thea1441

Hello, I just purchased a preloved Reissue in silver. Overall is in pretty good shape, but I'm a bit of a perfectionist and was thinking of having it re-dyed and reconditioned to eliminate some rubbing on the edges. At first I was so encouraged by this thread but now I'm reading that Chanel stopped doing this for bags that are older than 5yrs? My bag is definitely older, since it is a 12xxx serial. What options do I have?


----------



## Crocodiva

Thea1441 said:


> Hello, I just purchased a preloved Reissue in silver. Overall is in pretty good shape, but I'm a bit of a perfectionist and was thinking of having it re-dyed and reconditioned to eliminate some rubbing on the edges. At first I was so encouraged by this thread but now I'm reading that Chanel stopped doing this for bags that are older than 5yrs? My bag is definitely older, since it is a 12xxx serial. What options do I have?




Email leather surgeons with pictures and they will get back to you with a quote! I have used them twice and plan to use them again. I have spoke to Gerry too and they are great just great!


----------



## Nivahra

Hello, I purchase da WOC, at home I noticed that 2 chains are a little open and sharp edged. Very dissapointed [emoji53] The sharp edges could damage the leather Part of the chain/strap. What would you do? It is a 2 hour drive to the store and this was the only WOC there in my dream kombination! If I go back I think I want a repair, because every other Points are perfekt for me at this WOC (Leather, puffy, CC angle).


----------



## Thea1441

Crocodiva said:


> Email leather surgeons with pictures and they will get back to you with a quote! I have used them twice and plan to use them again. I have spoke to Gerry too and they are great just great!



Thank you so much Crocodiva. I think I'll stop by the Chanel store anyway, and see what they tell me. If not, I'll definetely contact the leather surgeons.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i have used LS before with amazing results. just curious... what is the highest quote you have received from LS for a complete bag restoration service? i have a new-to-me bag that needs some MAJOR work and i was wondering what a complete restoration service runs. none of my other bags needed a full restore, so the quotes have always been fairly low. tia if you happen to know what the full restore quote might be in the range of.


----------



## elmwood

Hi all.  I purchased a Chanel bag from Yoogi's Closet a while ago.  I recently discovered that the chain handle bleeds on to light color shirts.  Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?  Thanks!


----------



## sueka

I will share my repair experience:
1st time was Chanel Jumbo black caviar leather peeled on the chain strap. found after purchased 2 weeks . contacted my local Chanel boutique. got it back within 2 months with very good finishing.

2nd time was Chanel mini rectangular pearly gold with matte gold hard ware: leather peeled on the chain strap (AGAIN) found after 1 month purchased T_T (sick of same problem). Finally got it fixed within 2 months time.

3rd time was the same mini (as 2nd time) but different problem: this time it was CC turn lock logo. the hardware colour faded, tarnished (I'm not sure how to call). The boutique said the turn lock needs to be replaced with the new one. free of charge (within 1 year guarantee period). it takes 6 month to get the inventory from the Flagship store in France. now its the 5th month of waiting. and i hope the wait will be over soon (phewwww) 

thanks for letting me share. hope u meet the nice SA & after sales service like i do. fingers crossed no more quality problems


----------



## jsmile

Valentinegirl said:


> It is untrue that  bags that are 5 years old are not repaired. WHy are people saying this? It's totally false. THe only thing Chanel is NOT doing is redyeing a whole bag because the bags that are brought in are in such bad shape there are unhappy customers when the bags are dyed. Other than that, they are repairing all bags and it doesn't matter how old they are.  Please bring your bags to Chanel and ask. Too much wrong information is being given here.


Will Chanel do any repairs on bags if you bought them from someone else? 

I am in their system but just not for this particular bag.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Hi guys, my friend was getting off a plane today with her classic WOC and as she was getting out of the seat, the logo tore off! (She didn't notice it until she was off the plane so she doesn't have the Cs anymore.) Luckily it seems like the leather wasn't ripped, just the logo is gone. Will it be an easy fix to replace the Cs? Has anyone had this done before? How much did it cost? Thanks!


----------



## tiffany089

ChanelCanuck said:


> Hi guys, my friend was getting off a plane today with her classic WOC and as she was getting out of the seat, the logo tore off! (She didn't notice it until she was off the plane so she doesn't have the Cs anymore.) Luckily it seems like the leather wasn't ripped, just the logo is gone. Will it be an easy fix to replace the Cs? Has anyone had this done before? How much did it cost? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229909



that happened to me before, but with a pair of boots. it WAS going to be free, but my boots got damaged in shipping so i never got my fixed boots back lol. so it should be free, and hopefully her purse will come back safe and sound.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

tiffany089 said:


> that happened to me before, but with a pair of boots. it WAS going to be free, but my boots got damaged in shipping so i never got my fixed boots back lol. so it should be free, and hopefully her purse will come back safe and sound.




Yikes, that sucks about your boots. What ended up happening with them? Was that resolved?

Would the purse repair be free? (It was only purchased Sept 2014.)


----------



## SusanX

Hi dear!
By my experience I sent it my lovely bag to leatherspros.us and they did a good refinishing work
I let you see my bag on pictures before and after


----------



## Crocodiva

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i have used LS before with amazing results. just curious... what is the highest quote you have received from LS for a complete bag restoration service? i have a new-to-me bag that needs some MAJOR work and i was wondering what a complete restoration service runs. none of my other bags needed a full restore, so the quotes have always been fairly low. tia if you happen to know what the full restore quote might be in the range of.




I don't exactly remember but it is less than 500 I think


----------



## carlav

ChanelCanuck said:


> Hi guys, my friend was getting off a plane today with her classic WOC and as she was getting out of the seat, the logo tore off! (She didn't notice it until she was off the plane so she doesn't have the Cs anymore.) Luckily it seems like the leather wasn't ripped, just the logo is gone. Will it be an easy fix to replace the Cs? Has anyone had this done before? How much did it cost? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229909


 I had a cc come off of a shoe-- took it to a chanel store and they replaced it. And it was free of charge.


----------



## luxurygal84

The zipper pull just broke on the inside of the mid-90s XL lamb skin flap weekender. With the spa changes afoot, will they still replace the zipper pull (the zipper itself is fine) or am I better off replacing it with something else?


The old girl, which I use as a work bag, is in great shape but it has some creasing (almost like she's getting wrinkles) at the base and could use a general refreshing. Since I bought her YEARS ago, can anyone recommend a good service for this?

Thanks!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

carlav said:


> I had a cc come off of a shoe-- took it to a chanel store and they replaced it. And it was free of charge.




Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Gblb

Hello, I'm responding to crocodiva-
I recently acquired a vintage Chanel folder over bag. It's a shopper, can be folded into a clutch and the handles have the small cc's. It is a tan lambskin bag, and is not structured like a flap bag. It was made between 1986-1989. I contacted leather surgeons with pictures. They got back to me fairly quickly. They said that they would clean, rehydrate, balance the ph levels, color correct where needed and rid the bag of any use stains, small pen mark, and try to structure the corners better for 250 plus shipping. I was told the bag would never look "brand new" due to the original structure of the bag, but would look a lot better. I am going to proceed as I think any freshening up will be beneficial. The bag is so unique, I think it's worth it. They have you fill out a requisition form and then ship the bag directly to them. It will take 2-3 weeks to complete, and they will contact you when finished to pay via PayPal and then return the bag to you. I hope this helps. I will post before/after pictures when the bag is returned.


----------



## reihaibara

Do you ladies compare the refurbishment service from Leather Surgeons and Leather Pros? I got very different quote from these two. I'm wondering if the service quality differs between them.


----------



## lulu2000cn2000

Hi Girls,
Is any one have experience for the faded logo?


----------



## sroeser

jsmile said:


> Will Chanel do any repairs on bags if you bought them from someone else?
> 
> I am in their system but just not for this particular bag.


Just to elaborate on this, here is Chanel's new bag repair policy according to a sales rep:



Basically... 
Chanel is absolutely still repairing bags over 5 years old. Repairs are still performed by their Fashion After Sales department, regardless of the bag's age. 
The change to our policy is on two paid services only. 
- Refinishing: The process of re-applying pigment to the exterior of a handbag or small leather good.
- Refurbishing: A complete overhaul service including refinishing, hardware changes, stitching and/or piping servicing.
These 2 services are still offered with the following updated policy:
- Must be verified as purchased from an authorized CHANEL Retailer location, either a CHANEL Boutique or authorized Multi-Brand Retailer.
- Must be five years of age or under from date of purchase.


----------



## Gblb

reihaibara said:


> Do you ladies compare the refurbishment service from Leather Surgeons and Leather Pros? I got very different quote from these two. I'm wondering if the service quality differs between them.



Hello, I've had my bag done by leather surgeons. Gerry Gallagher, the owner is thought of very highly. I believe Chanel even sends some of their repairs to him. He also authenticates Chanel's for free with any service. Vintage sellers, such as vintage heirloom sends bags to LS if they're having difficulty authenticating and that's who they recommend for repairs. When choosing between LS and leather pros, I read on the forum and more people highly endorsed LS. I then goggled each business and looked at their reviews, pictures of bags refurbished, etc, and for me, Leather Surgeons was the clear winner. Look on their site for before and after pictures. Look on tpf as others have posted their before and after pictures as well. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Valentinegirl

sroeser -- I do not know you are getting your information because it's totally incorrect.
Chanel is continuing to repair bags that are authentic. They do not care about the age. I do not know where this rumor began. It keeps coming up that Chanel will only repair bags that are 5 years and under and you have to show a receipt. It's untrue.  The only repair Chanel is NOT making is a total dyeing of handbags because there were too many complaints. Other than that, everything is the same.


----------



## ceedoan

^^Wasn't there a recent post on purse blog about this?? It just changed - Chanel stopped taking bags older than 5 years for CERTAIN repair issues. Pretty sure it isn't a rumor. That's why there was recently an uproar about this on here.


----------



## sassification

ceedoan said:


> ^^Wasn't there a recent post on purse blog about this?? It just changed - Chanel stopped taking bags older than 5 years for CERTAIN repair issues. Pretty sure it isn't a rumor. That's why there was recently an uproar about this on here.




Is there a thread on the new policies??


----------



## caterpillar

I have an older (2009?) metallic reissue that has color coming off the corners and one part of the chain needs to be 're-linked.' Should I take it to the chanel boutique, leather surgeons, or leather pros? What is the best option of those?


----------



## Sweetoro

I just had a terrible experience with repairing my bag at chanel.  So I brought my chevon so black mini to the nyc 57th st boutique to repair the fraying on the edge of the leather on the chain.  The bag was never worn and I still have the tag attached on the bag (yes, chanel really needs to get their act together in terms of quality).  However I do not want to return it because I probably won't find another one. The turn around time of the repair is pretty quick (less than 2 weeks).  I went to pick it up today and I didn't have time to carefully check at the spot and when I finally got home now I just look at it and I found the chain has been chipped.  I am so frustrated right now! Can I bring it back for them to repair it for the 2nd time? Please someone give me an advice.  Thank you.


----------



## zaraha

Sweetoro said:


> I just had a terrible experience with repairing my bag at chanel.  So I brought my chevon so black mini to the nyc 57th st boutique to repair the fraying on the edge of the leather on the chain.  The bag was never worn and I still have the tag attached on the bag (yes, chanel really needs to get their act together in terms of quality).  However I do not want to return it because I probably won't find another one. The turn around time of the repair is pretty quick (less than 2 weeks).  I went to pick it up today and I didn't have time to carefully check at the spot and when I finally got home now I just look at it and I found the chain has been chipped.  I am so frustrated right now! Can I bring it back for them to repair it for the 2nd time? Please someone give me an advice.  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3262727
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262729




Omg yeah u defi need to take this back so they can redo the chain again.  U don't want to have a silver and black hardware bag ( it has to be one or the other).  Go to the Botique and explain when u got home u noticed ur bag chain has been chopped after initial repair.  Hope they can help!

Btw:  I have the same bag and no chipping issues on mine so far... Fingers crossed...


----------



## Sweetoro

zaraha said:


> Omg yeah u defi need to take this back so they can redo the chain again.  U don't want to have a silver and black hardware bag ( it has to be one or the other).  Go to the Botique and explain when u got home u noticed ur bag chain has been chopped after initial repair.  Hope they can help!
> 
> Btw:  I have the same bag and no chipping issues on mine so far... Fingers crossed...


 

Thank you for replying! It has to be chipped off when it's being repaired.  I was told that they will swap out the entire chain however it seems to be they only change the leather part.  I saw so many scratches on the chain as well.  It was horrifying to see it this way it's worse than before I brought it in for repair.  Hopefully they will repair it for the 2nd time.  They should've inspect it before they return it back to me.  For the price that we are paying for this little bag we shouldn't have to go through problems like this.  Do you have any problem with fraying on the edge on the leather?

I have attached picture to let you know what initially is wrong with mine and again I have never bring it out and tag is still attached to it.


----------



## zaraha

Sweetoro said:


> Thank you for replying! It has to be chipped off when it's being repaired.  I was told that they will swap out the entire chain however it seems to be they only change the leather part.  I saw so many scratches on the chain as well.  It was horrifying to see it this way it's worse than before I brought it in for repair.  Hopefully they will repair it for the 2nd time.  They should've inspect it before they return it back to me.  For the price that we are paying for this little bag we shouldn't have to go through problems like this.  Do you have any problem with fraying on the edge on the leather?
> 
> I have attached picture to let you know what initially is wrong with mine and again I have never bring it out and tag is still attached to it.
> 
> View attachment 3262802




Nope no fraying on my bag, I'm quiet glad I found a good one in so black Chevy but too bad I can't say the same for my red mini


----------



## YEANETT

zaraha said:


> Nope no fraying on my bag, I'm quiet glad I found a good one in so black Chevy but too bad I can't say the same for my red mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262905




Wow zahara so sorry about red[emoji174]could you show me more pics? Do you know how that happened?


----------



## zaraha

YEANETT said:


> Wow zahara so sorry about red[emoji174]could you show me more pics? Do you know how that happened?




I think cause of this issue is leather strap is too thin so it doesn't have a snug fit with chain link.  My SA brought 3 other brand new minis but they all had this issue and she agreed this is a common issue on this minis and they got few complains but yet they keep selling low grade quality ones lol.


----------



## Sweetoro

zaraha said:


> Nope no fraying on my bag, I'm quiet glad I found a good one in so black Chevy but too bad I can't say the same for my red mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262905



Wow that's terrible! Did you return the bag?
So I took my bag to the 57st boutique today and more bs happened. The guy at the repair center at first refuse to do the repair for me bcuz I purchased the bag at saks. Then he go on and denied my chain was damaged during repair and insist it was due to "wear and tear" when the tag is obviously on the chain. Then he wants to charge me $125 to order the chain from paris. And say it's gonna take 6 months. At this point im extremely disappointed at their after sale service. We are paying premium and yet receiving this kind of bs service.  I almost want to cry at the spot bcux the condition now is worse than before I brought it in for repair.


----------



## zaraha

Sweetoro said:


> Wow that's terrible! Did you return the bag?
> 
> So I took my bag to the 57st boutique today and more bs happened. The guy at the repair center at first refuse to do the repair for me bcuz I purchased the bag at saks. Then he go on and denied my chain was damaged during repair and insist it was due to "wear and tear" when the tag is obviously on the chain. Then he wants to charge me $125 to order the chain from paris. And say it's gonna take 6 months. At this point im extremely disappointed at their after sale service. We are paying premium and yet receiving this kind of bs service.  I almost want to cry at the spot bcux the condition now is worse than before I brought it in for repair.




Oh dear, can you take it to Saks and ask if they can repair? If you bought it less than a year then repair should be free.  But I feel your pain,  as much as I love Chanel when things go wrong they are horrible at satisfying customers.  Take it to Saks and see what they say,  if u can't find your receipt it should be in their system.  Plz keep us posted.

News on my red bag, yes I returned it and they exchanged it to another bag which is little better than the original but SA discourage me from buying it and ask me to wait for another red to come out or buy the m/l size but I'm not a good listener.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

I called Chanel New Bond Street, London about repairs. They told me they haven't changed anything when it comes to repairs. I asked about the new regulations. She said there aren't any, and that I am welcome to come in with my bag. I'm taking my 2009 caviar single flap in tomorrow I think for repairs on the flap seam. 
Keep you posted!


----------



## Sweetoro

zaraha said:


> Oh dear, can you take it to Saks and ask if they can repair? If you bought it less than a year then repair should be free.  But I feel your pain,  as much as I love Chanel when things go wrong they are horrible at satisfying customers.  Take it to Saks and see what they say,  if u can't find your receipt it should be in their system.  Plz keep us posted.
> 
> News on my red bag, yes I returned it and they exchanged it to another bag which is little better than the original but SA discourage me from buying it and ask me to wait for another red to come out or buy the m/l size but I'm not a good listener.


 
You did the right thing, trust your heart on what you love. I won't let any SA to convince me on what I should buy.  I went to another chanel boutique in soho and spoke to someone else and they told me that they can help me send it in to repair but they say they can promise that it will get return back to them saying it's not repairable due to the exclusiveness of the hardware.  I am extremely torn.  I think I will call up the 57st boutique again tomorrow and ask to speak to the lady who originally helped me with the repair because the person who I spoke to today is extremely unprofessional and keep denying their mistake.  My other option is bring my bag to saks (I still have my receipt) and ask them but they will probably tell me the same thing.  I just hope the chain can be replaced.  thanks for listening!


----------



## zaraha

Sweetoro said:


> You did the right thing, trust your heart on what you love. I won't let any SA to convince me on what I should buy.  I went to another chanel boutique in soho and spoke to someone else and they told me that they can help me send it in to repair but they say they can promise that it will get return back to them saying it's not repairable due to the exclusiveness of the hardware.  I am extremely torn.  I think I will call up the 57st boutique again tomorrow and ask to speak to the lady who originally helped me with the repair because the person who I spoke to today is extremely unprofessional and keep denying their mistake.  My other option is bring my bag to saks (I still have my receipt) and ask them but they will probably tell me the same thing.  I just hope the chain can be replaced.  thanks for listening!




This is very interesting,  they do have spare parts for the so black chain I'm so puzzled as to why they can't replace the chains.  I have a so black quilted version from 2013 and chains have some worn out spots but it's not chipped, my SA said to bring it in and they will repair it.  I think u should try another Botique and maybe speak with a manger,  they should be able to replace the chains.  Keep us posted tho!


----------



## sjunky13

zaraha said:


> I think cause of this issue is leather strap is too thin so it doesn't have a snug fit with chain link.  My SA brought 3 other brand new minis but they all had this issue and she agreed this is a common issue on this minis and they got few complains but yet they keep selling low grade quality ones lol.
> View attachment 3263142
> 
> View attachment 3263144




O wow, this is insane! LOL.
Please have them redo your black so and that poor red with the tags still attached.  

I have heard that ppl were over stuffing minis and due to weight , the chain did not hold. But yours in BN!


----------



## Sweetoro

zaraha said:


> This is very interesting,  they do have spare parts for the so black chain I'm so puzzled as to why they can't replace the chains.  I have a so black quilted version from 2013 and chains have some worn out spots but it's not chipped, my SA said to bring it in and they will repair it.  I think u should try another Botique and maybe speak with a manger,  they should be able to replace the chains.  Keep us posted tho![/QUOTE
> 
> Do you know normally how long it will take them to replace the chain? The person I spoke to at the 57th st boutique said it will take 6 months to get the part then they will call me so I can bring my bag in to send it out to their usa facility to replace it.  Does that sound legit to you? I am so confused also due to different information they are giving.  I just don't want to wait for 6 months then they tell me that the part is not available.  I am just paranoid


----------



## ceedoan

Sweetoro said:


> Thank you for replying! It has to be chipped off when it's being repaired.  I was told that they will swap out the entire chain however it seems to be they only change the leather part.  I saw so many scratches on the chain as well.  It was horrifying to see it this way it's worse than before I brought it in for repair.  Hopefully they will repair it for the 2nd time.  They should've inspect it before they return it back to me.  For the price that we are paying for this little bag we shouldn't have to go through problems like this.  Do you have any problem with fraying on the edge on the leather?
> 
> I have attached picture to let you know what initially is wrong with mine and again I have never bring it out and tag is still attached to it.
> 
> View attachment 3262802




im so sorry this happened to you with the chipped hardware!! ugh that is so annoying and especially at the prices we are paying right now for these bags. my beige clair is currently at Chanel for the exact same problem - fraying on the leather strap. i'm so disappointed in the quality!!! my bag was purchased this past november and i only carried it once before i finally realized the defect. glad to know that i'm not the only one this happened to.


----------



## Sweetoro

ceedoan said:


> im so sorry this happened to you with the chipped hardware!! ugh that is so annoying and especially at the prices we are paying right now for these bags. my beige clair is currently at Chanel for the exact same problem - fraying on the leather strap. i'm so disappointed in the quality!!! my bag was purchased this past november and i only carried it once before i finally realized the defect. glad to know that i'm not the only one this happened to.


 
Omg! Did they charge you for the repair? It's obviously they have quality issues.  They need to keep up their quality especially yours is a classic. I am sure there's a lot of people who's having the same issue.  I guess starting from now on we need to examine every detail before we buy anything from them.  It seems like there are no quality control whatsoever and I am very disappointed at their service especially after this incident with that particular staff there.  With the price we are paying we are paying for quality not headaches! I hope your baby will come back brand new and no issue.


----------



## zaraha

Sweetoro said:


> zaraha said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is very interesting,  they do have spare parts for the so black chain I'm so puzzled as to why they can't replace the chains.  I have a so black quilted version from 2013 and chains have some worn out spots but it's not chipped, my SA said to bring it in and they will repair it.  I think u should try another Botique and maybe speak with a manger,  they should be able to replace the chains.  Keep us posted tho![/QUOTE
> 
> Do you know normally how long it will take them to replace the chain? The person I spoke to at the 57th st boutique said it will take 6 months to get the part then they will call me so I can bring my bag in to send it out to their usa facility to replace it.  Does that sound legit to you? I am so confused also due to different information they are giving.  I just don't want to wait for 6 months then they tell me that the part is not available.  I am just paranoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been told 3 months wait time looks like different Botique has different info lol.  Talk to manager and see if they can do it in 3 months, I'm so sorry about all their BS.
Click to expand...


----------



## zaraha

sjunky13 said:


> O wow, this is insane! LOL.
> 
> Please have them redo your black so and that poor red with the tags still attached.
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that ppl were over stuffing minis and due to weight , the chain did not hold. But yours in BN!




Yup  it's brand new with tags on it and I didn't even try it on with my stuff, chain just started unraveling lol.  Talk about price increase on the minis recently and we have to deal with quality issues like this lol.


----------



## sjunky13

zaraha said:


> Yup  it's brand new with tags on it and I didn't even try it on with my stuff, chain just started unraveling lol.  Talk about price increase on the minis recently and we have to deal with quality issues like this lol.



When did you get it? Makes me think twice about building my Chanel collection back up and to stick to jewelry! Chanel what are you doing?!!!


----------



## zaraha

sjunky13 said:


> When did you get it? Makes me think twice about building my Chanel collection back up and to stick to jewelry! Chanel what are you doing?!!!




Mine was bought Couple of weeks ago, it was sitting in my closet until Valentine comes so I was going to take her out as my dinner date but then I decided to play with it at home but then noticed the nightmare on chain issue.  it's from 16C collection.  I can't believe u got rid of your older Chanels they have the best of quality IMO.  But if u r adding few new pieces plz check them throughly ( every inch every corner lol).  GL!


----------



## ceedoan

Sweetoro said:


> Omg! Did they charge you for the repair? It's obviously they have quality issues.  They need to keep up their quality especially yours is a classic. I am sure there's a lot of people who's having the same issue.  I guess starting from now on we need to examine every detail before we buy anything from them.  It seems like there are no quality control whatsoever and I am very disappointed at their service especially after this incident with that particular staff there.  With the price we are paying we are paying for quality not headaches! I hope your baby will come back brand new and no issue.




nope they're not charging me bc it's Chanel's own quality issues that are becoming subpar in my opinion!!! paying $4900 + tax should give you a PRISTINE MINT condition bag. i agree with you completely!! prices keep increasing yet quality is going down due to mass production. this is why i'm leaning more towards vintage, older series pieces bc the quality was clearly much much better!!! at this rate, i may just keep purchasing mint preloved Chanels instead of trying to go for new ones from the boutique.


----------



## Bags_4_life

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> I called Chanel New Bond Street, London about repairs. They told me they haven't changed anything when it comes to repairs. I asked about the new regulations. She said there aren't any, and that I am welcome to come in with my bag. I'm taking my 2009 caviar single flap in tomorrow I think for repairs on the flap seam.
> Keep you posted!


Thank you for posting this!!  there was so much discussion about the new regulations but nothing about a worldwide policy so perhaps it was just the US?


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Hi everyone! 

Recently I purchased a pre loved bag that was rated very good condition. I was bummed when it arrived with a broken point stitch (under the flap on the sides). 
I had read that Chanel no longer do repairs on older bags. This bag is my holy grail bag. A single flap, back caviar with real gold hardware from 2008. I didn't get the card with the bag, just the sticker and dust bag. So I was nervous since reading about the "new repair policies" I've heard so much about. 
I recently had a bag fixed there from 2006, with nothing. No sticker, card or dust bag. They took it and repaired it for free and gave me a dust bag for free. Lovely! But. This was BEFORE they supposedly changed their policies.
So now I was nervous. But I just went there. 
And let me tell you! Still so lovely!!!! They took the bag in now and I will have it back in a few weeks!! I'm so happy!!!! Nothing has changed with them! They are helpful as ever, and I got to try on tons of new bags while I was waiting for my receipt!! New Bond Street is amazing you guys!!! So just wanted to share that. I will also share the pictures of when it is done, for those who are interested in before and after. They said they no longer do re dye on corners bc there were so many complaints, but she said a little natural black leather cream will do the trick. It's not a lot so I'm also curious to see if they actually do that or not. Any ways! Thanks for reading and stay tuned! Exciting!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Here is the broken stitch. It has come loose and hanging on a thin thread now.


----------



## Azn_Emma

Thanks for the post; useful to know.

I was considering taking my 224 reissue into the Bond St store for repair because one part of the stitching has come loose on one of the corners......only thing stopping me is the cost of repair. They repaired yours for free?!?!?! 

I've never taken any of my bags in to be repaired because I thought it would be cost prohibitive and now I feel real stupid haha


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Azn_Emma said:


> Thanks for the post; useful to know.
> 
> I was considering taking my 224 reissue into the Bond St store for repair because one part of the stitching has come loose on one of the corners......only thing stopping me is the cost of repair. They repaired yours for free?!?!?!
> 
> I've never taken any of my bags in to be repaired because I thought it would be cost prohibitive and now I feel real stupid haha



It definitely depends I think and I also don't know if I have to pay for this! So don't feel stupid I know how you feel!!!
The other bag had a hole in the leather and that was free so I hope this stitch is free too&#128514; We will see! It's definitely worth taking it in for inspections and a chat. They are so helpful! Seriously, don't wait another day)
Gloria is great there really nice girl from Italy I used to go to Melissa but she has moved to New York now
The sooner the better so it doesn't get worse right?
You have a beautiful bag and they will gladly help you I'm sure! Keep me posted and I'll keep you posted if this one was free or not)) good luck&#10084;&#65039;Ps: the receipt I got for handing it to their care does not have any cost on it. I signed it so that's a good sign!!!)


----------



## Tuned83

This is good to know...I like the service at new Bond Street and glad your experience was positive.


----------



## Azn_Emma

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> It definitely depends I think and I also don't know if I have to pay for this! So don't feel stupid I know how you feel!!!
> The other bag had a hole in the leather and that was free so I hope this stitch is free too&#128514; We will see! It's definitely worth taking it in for inspections and a chat. They are so helpful! Seriously, don't wait another day)
> Gloria is great there really nice girl from Italy I used to go to Melissa but she has moved to New York now
> The sooner the better so it doesn't get worse right?
> You have a beautiful bag and they will gladly help you I'm sure! Keep me posted and I'll keep you posted if this one was free or not)) good luck&#10084;&#65039;Ps: the receipt I got for handing it to their care does not have any cost on it. I signed it so that's a good sign!!!)



Oh man, I know. I know I should get it repaired before the rest of the stitching follows but I haven't and so I've actually stopped using the bag in fear of making it worse! How crazy is that?!

Right, you've inspired me! I'm going in on Saturday. I'll report back!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Brilliant Same here! Good luck!


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

I recently had the same stitch redone on one of my bags, it didn't cost me anything and took just over a week.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Thank you for letting me know!  so happy to hear you got yours fixed so fast!&#10084;&#65039; Was this at New Bond Street too?)


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Yes it was  they said 1 to 2 weeks but it was just over a week.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

TheBigBagAddict said:


> Yes it was  they said 1 to 2 weeks but it was just over a week.



Jippi!! Here's hoping! The only thing that I just noticed is that she didn't write anything on condition. She told me its in very good condition, but it doesn't state in the receipt. Do you think I should be worried? Hope it doesn't come back flat like a pancake and I can't say it was graded very good. I have to have faith in them, right? I mean they have never let me down so far!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Mine was done through the mail as I wasn't in London so I phoned then shipped my bag to the boutique and then the boutique shipped it back to me (shipping was free of charge too) so I didn't get a receipt.
I had no problems what so ever and I'm sure you won't either, you'll soon have your gorgeous jumbo back. They used to redo the stitch in the boutique usually on the spot as its quite a common thing but now they send them to their leather experts in London who do it for them.
Gorgeous bag btw


----------



## Tonimichelle

I can't comment on pricing as both bags were under a year old so free of charge anyway, but when I took them into Harrods for repair (one a dropped stitch, one a peeling strap) they were back in 10 days for one, three weeks for the other, so I think that unless it is a major job London repairs seem to be pretty quick!
This was before the new policy though so I'll be very interested to hear what happens with these bags as the five year rule has been worrying me a bit!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

TheBigBagAddict said:


> Mine was done through the mail as I wasn't in London so I phoned then shipped my bag to the boutique and then the boutique shipped it back to me (shipping was free of charge too) so I didn't get a receipt.
> I had no problems what so ever and I'm sure you won't either, you'll soon have your gorgeous jumbo back. They used to redo the stitch in the boutique usually on the spot as its quite a common thing but now they send them to their leather experts in London who do it for them.
> Gorgeous bag btw



Wow! So amazing!! The concierge service sound amazing! Didn't know that! Amazing! And thanks for the little information! Interesting Yes I'll have faith in them because they haven't let me down one bit so far! They aren't judgemental at all. I came in with a pretty beat up bag from 2006 and they treated me so well! I will have faith Thank you so much too! I'm so happy I found her! I will treasure her forever! Thank you again&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Tonimichelle said:


> I can't comment on pricing as both bags were under a year old so free of charge anyway, but when I took them into Harrods for repair (one a dropped stitch, one a peeling strap) they were back in 10 days for one, three weeks for the other, so I think that unless it is a major job London repairs seem to be pretty quick!
> This was before the new policy though so I'll be very interested to hear what happens with these bags as the five year rule has been worrying me a bit!



I will definitely keep you posted. I asked them straight up about it on the phone first, about the new policies. Her reasons was:" noooo nothing has changed, you are very welcome to come by with your bag madam!" So that's good!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> I will definitely keep you posted. I asked them straight up about it on the phone first, about the new policies. Her reasons was:" noooo nothing has changed, you are very welcome to come by with your bag madam!" So that's good!!!


That's brilliant news! I bought a vintage flap recently, it has the sticker and auth card but obviously not the original receipt, so I'd be very interested to know if they would repair it if there were any problems in the future.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

For now it's looking very good I only have pre loved pieces with no receipts. If they will repair a broken partied up pre loved piece with no sticker or card (1st time around) AND give me a free dust bag for it because I didn't even have that, I'm very sure they will service you (!)
Just call them first, so that you have leverage and say "hello I talked to customer services about repair and here I am, he/she told me to come in with it" or just show up even New Bond Street hooray! Can't wait to see how my bag comes back! Enjoy your new love!  sounds amazing!


----------



## zaraha

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Recently I purchased a pre loved bag that was rated very good condition. I was bummed when it arrived with a broken point stitch (under the flap on the sides).
> 
> I had read that Chanel no longer do repairs on older bags. This bag is my holy grail bag. A single flap, back caviar with real gold hardware from 2008. I didn't get the card with the bag, just the sticker and dust bag. So I was nervous since reading about the "new repair policies" I've heard so much about.
> 
> I recently had a bag fixed there from 2006, with nothing. No sticker, card or dust bag. They took it and repaired it for free and gave me a dust bag for free. Lovely! But. This was BEFORE they supposedly changed their policies.
> 
> So now I was nervous. But I just went there.
> 
> And let me tell you! Still so lovely!!!! They took the bag in now and I will have it back in a few weeks!! I'm so happy!!!! Nothing has changed with them! They are helpful as ever, and I got to try on tons of new bags while I was waiting for my receipt!! New Bond Street is amazing you guys!!! So just wanted to share that. I will also share the pictures of when it is done, for those who are interested in before and after. They said they no longer do re dye on corners bc there were so many complaints, but she said a little natural black leather cream will do the trick. It's not a lot so I'm also curious to see if they actually do that or not. Any ways! Thanks for reading and stay tuned! Exciting!




American Chanel SA and services should learn from UK lol.  Glad to hear positive service,  I like to add: I always received better quality Chanel products vs USA.


----------



## Shoppingalways

They don't refurbish, I went to holts at Yorkdale and they told me they don't dye bags.


----------



## Shoppingalways

Hello, did anyone have good experience with love your purse In Toronto, need help! Need to refurbish my bags&#128561;
Thank you!!


----------



## amyleigh336

ARDENKA said:


> So i called Leather Surgeons today and they said they only take wholesale clients (like chanel) I told him that i heard LS will change chain lengths which i know chanel doesnt approve of. He replied that they've done it for bags sent in directly from chanel before and said to specifically go to the 57th st store. He said to make sure i let the chanel repair dept know specifically the length i want the new chains to be bc they change their policy every other week on whether they'll approve changing chain lengths.  oh ladies, i hope they'll do it for me! because if not, this bag might just end up sitting in my closet until i can find an alternative solution


Hi, I know this was a while ago but I am trying to get a chain on a Chanel bag lengthened and I wondered if the Leather Surgeons ever did that for you? Thanks !


----------



## blackbear2126

amyleigh336 said:


> Hi, I know this was a while ago but I am trying to get a chain on a Chanel bag lengthened and I wondered if the Leather Surgeons ever did that for you? Thanks !




Would love to know the answer as well


----------



## straw227

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Here is the broken stitch. It has come loose and hanging on a thin thread now.


The exact thing happened to me! The service at Chanel was wonderful, except it took almost 2 months for me to receive my bag back in Canada :,,,(


----------



## Angela9288

Me, too! I would like to lengthen the chain length on my new jumbo. Does Chanel do this in the U.S.? Thanks!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

zaraha said:


> American Chanel SA and services should learn from UK lol.  Glad to hear positive service,  I like to add: I always received better quality Chanel products vs USA.





straw227 said:


> The exact thing happened to me! The service at Chanel was wonderful, except it took almost 2 months for me to receive my bag back in Canada :,,,(



I have posted the after about the bag in a new thread recently. That could be moved here if anything


----------



## sarahfl

I bought this patent boy from paris last sept. I have used it a few times and the sealing on the edges have started to peel. I live in Toronto. Does anyone have repair experience here? Is this a defected bag? What are my options? 

I take really good care of my bags. Cant believe the quality of chanel bags these days. Im really upset. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Azn_Emma

I got my mini Reissue back from the Bond Street store on Saturday!!

While it took the SA twenty (!!!) minutes to locate the bag, when she brought it out the re-stitch job was fabulous. She then went away and re-packaged it and returned it with lots of padding and covered in camellias.

Total repair time: 10 days.
Total cost: free.

Very, very impressed!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I haven't bought a bag that wasn't new or like new so I don't have any experience with giving a bag new life. But I've seen some amazing examples on TPF that are making me wonder if there is a good deal to be had with sending a bag to a spa to rejuvenate it. 

So, I'm seriously considering a a white Chanel calfskin or caviar bag that has some signs of wear. But I'm not sure what types of things can be reversed.  Have any of you had good or bad experience with reversing any of the following - darkened or yellowed stitching, yellowing of the leather, scuffs, color transfer or pen marks?  I'd really love any before or after photos.  Thanks much!


----------



## missie1

Sparkle I think tutushopper had a white mini that had color transfer that she cleaned.  I will try to find it for you. I screen shorted it because of the products she recommended for lambskin bags.


----------



## missie1

Lambskin how to care for and clean it around Page 67


----------



## k5ml3k

Anyone here regret re-dying their bags? Or is everyone happy with the results? Thank you!


----------



## ARDENKA

amyleigh336 said:


> Hi, I know this was a while ago but I am trying to get a chain on a Chanel bag lengthened and I wondered if the Leather Surgeons ever did that for you? Thanks !


Hi, sorry they would not do it.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Azn_Emma said:


> I got my mini Reissue back from the Bond Street store on Saturday!!
> 
> While it took the SA twenty (!!!) minutes to locate the bag, when she brought it out the re-stitch job was fabulous. She then went away and re-packaged it and returned it with lots of padding and covered in camellias.
> 
> Total repair time: 10 days.
> Total cost: free.
> 
> Very, very impressed!



I loooove NBS!!&#10084;&#65039; Picture of your beauty?)))


----------



## sol_raj1

Hi guys, I've been looking for so long and I guess there is no threads about this, but I have black lambskin Chanel vintage classic flap, but noticed that the colour of the bag itself is like a dark brown compared to some parts of the leather strap which is somewhat black. I'm confused to why this is, exposure to sunlight? But anyway, is there anyway I could darken the leather while conditioning it, giving it some shine. I heard that redyeing changes the texture, so I don't want to do that. Any suggestions, conditioners???  

Also, does Chanel still replate 24k hardware?


----------



## sol_raj1

Guys? :'(


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

sol_raj1 said:


> Hi guys, I've been looking for so long and I guess there is no threads about this, but I have black lambskin Chanel vintage classic flap, but noticed that the colour of the bag itself is like a dark brown compared to some parts of the leather strap which is somewhat black. I'm confused to why this is, exposure to sunlight? But anyway, is there anyway I could darken the leather while conditioning it, giving it some shine. I heard that redyeing changes the texture, so I don't want to do that. Any suggestions, conditioners???
> 
> Also, does Chanel still replate 24k hardware?



Hi there.

Chanel does not re guild gold plating.
They don't have that alloy anymore.
They will just replace your hardware with the new material hardware.
As for your bag. Do you have pictures so that we can get a clearer understanding of what's going on with your bag?


----------



## sol_raj1

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Chanel does not re guild gold plating.
> They don't have that alloy anymore.
> They will just replace your hardware with the new material hardware.
> As for your bag. Do you have pictures so that we can get a clearer understanding of what's going on with your bag?



Thank you!! A reply! &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; I attached merged  photos as for some reason I can't attach anymore.. But I think it's quite visible that the strap in another colour to the bag. But even in the second photo, even the strap has alternating colours of black and brown!


----------



## hiyou518

Agree. They don't replate the gold chain

Additionallu, I had the same problem and ask Chanel the to replace the hardware, but they refused stating that due to their new policy in repair and refurbishment on vintage.

Maybe if you have the receipt, it would help. But so far I have not been so lucky.


----------



## sol_raj1

hiyou518 said:


> Agree. They don't replate the gold chain
> 
> Additionallu, I had the same problem and ask Chanel the to replace the hardware, but they refused stating that due to their new policy in repair and refurbishment on vintage.
> 
> Maybe if you have the receipt, it would help. But so far I have not been so lucky.


Receipt??? Seriously....the bag is like 20 years old! &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877; Chanel why!?? Lol


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

sol_raj1 said:


> Receipt??? Seriously....the bag is like 20 years old! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; Chanel why!?? Lol



Yes, there is no way other than to re dye at leather surgeons etc, which I don't recommend. Even they don't recommend it.
I would just use your bag and enjoy it as is, and the bag looks good!
Then, when you think you're over it, put it for sale and let the money go to a new preloved or new in store.
I would just use it and enjoy it


----------



## sol_raj1

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Yes, there is no way other than to re dye at leather surgeons etc, which I don't recommend. Even they don't recommend it.
> I would just use your bag and enjoy it as is, and the bag looks good!
> Then, when you think you're over it, put it for sale and let the money go to a new preloved or new in store.
> I would just use it and enjoy it


Oh I see...thanks! How about that meltanian?? Is that the name? I always get it confused with melatonin...hahaha Will that help with enhancing the colour? Well, I'm thinking of the neutral one, in delicate, I think?? :S


----------



## sol_raj1

Anyone can help my dilemma? ^


----------



## KRISDEE

Is there somewhere else they recommend people go to have their bags refurbished? They told me a price not too long ago last year but that may be null and void now.

My zipper is changing colors, my stitching on the handle and the double Cs needs to be fixe as well. Who do they think is suppose to care for their bags now...just any ole body?!


----------



## Gblb

Hi. I've used Leather Surgeons for my vintage Chanel repairs. They ph balance, clean, repair and they do re-gild the chains, cc's, etc. they will do a color touch up on areas that only need it. My recommendation is to email them and attach pictures. They will give you an idea of what can be done plus a quote. You ship your bag to them and it's usually returned in roughly three weeks. Authenticity certificates are included with any spa service. The repairs have been fantastic.


----------



## midniteluna

HI, my mum and I recently went into Chanel Hong Kong at Harbour City in hope to send one of her wallet for repair. The snap button can no longer snap into place. My mum bought it probably around 15-20 years ago from Hong Kong Chanel itself and I don't blame her for losing the receipt since we have moved house twice! The authenticity card and sticker in the wallet is still attached, number starts from 2. What shocked both my mum and I was when the sales attendant put it in polite words that they cannot find record of this wallet being made under Chanel nor was it sold under Chanel. My mum tried to explain that she even bought another bag with the wallet from the boutique and it is definitely authentic and purchased from Chanel boutique! Not from a reseller or one of those preloved boutique chains that also sells brand new in Hong Kong! I was dumbfounded and the sales attendant did not offer any form of solution to this. All she insisted was the wallet was not purchased from Chanel and sort of implying that it is fake! Now would we risk bringing in a fake knowing Chanel has their way to detect a real to fake bag? Imagine the embarrassment!

Now the question, can anyone help me as to how I can find a way to fix the snap button? I'd like a professional to fix it as the wallet is still in great condition! And is it right or possible at all that even Chanel has difficulty tracking their leather goods back to early numbers of 2s? Thank you to anyone who can answer and help me!


----------



## wanqicao

Does anyone know if Chanel can make asymmetrical flap symmetrical? One side of the flap is higher than the other side! Thanks!


----------



## blackbear2126

I asked the question on the chic chat thread as well. I'm wondering a question that may sounds kind of dumb but would love to know the answer if someone knows. I currently own an authentic Chanel classic single flap with matching wallet, black lambskin. The leather of chains has some tears so I contacted leather surgeon to send in my bag, and also expressed the interest of making a new gold plated chain with my desired length. However, my question if I do that with leather surgeon instead of Chanel boutique, will that change the authenticity? TIA!


----------



## Gblb

blackbear2126 said:


> I asked the question on the chic chat thread as well. I'm wondering a question that may sounds kind of dumb but would love to know the answer if someone knows. I currently own an authentic Chanel classic single flap with matching wallet, black lambskin. The leather of chains has some tears so I contacted leather surgeon to send in my bag, and also expressed the interest of making a new gold plated chain with my desired length. However, my question if I do that with leather surgeon instead of Chanel boutique, will that change the authenticity? TIA!


I can't answer your question completely. I have used leather surgeons several times and have been very pleased with their work. Chanel sends bags to them as well and they have been endorsed by the Chanel flagship store on their website. If you send pictures to leather surgeons they will respond with what they can do and pricing. Any spa service that is done on your bag it returned with a certificate of authenticity free of charge signed by Gerry. He's truly a master of his craft. any work you have done by them will not change the authenticity of your bag. HTH!


----------



## blackbear2126

Gblb said:


> I can't answer your question completely. I have used leather surgeons several times and have been very pleased with their work. Chanel sends bags to them as well and they have been endorsed by the Chanel flagship store on their website. If you send pictures to leather surgeons they will respond with what they can do and pricing. Any spa service that is done on your bag it returned with a certificate of authenticity free of charge signed by Gerry. He's truly a master of his craft. any work you have done by them will not change the authenticity of your bag. HTH!




I got the answer back from them, basically they said they can't speak for Chanel's policy about the authenticity (which I totally understand why) of i send the bag in for repair the tears of my chain and extend the chain. The thing is Chanel boutique just never return my call regarding my request of repair. So frustrating, it's like they don't care about the business with customers....


----------



## Gblb

blackbear2126 said:


> I got the answer back from them, basically they said they can't speak for Chanel's policy about the authenticity (which I totally understand why) of i send the bag in for repair the tears of my chain and extend the chain. The thing is Chanel boutique just never return my call regarding my request of repair. So frustrating, it's like they don't care about the business with customers....



That is very frustrating that Chanel won't call you back. Can you go to the Boutique? You might get a better response in person. How old is your bag? Chanel is no longer repairing bags over 5 years old. Also, it would depend upon whether you will want to sell your bag in the future. The bag would be authentic, but lengthening the chain will change the integrity of the design and Chanel might not service it at a later date. Either way, I'm sure you want to get the tears in the leather fixed. If your bag is older than 5 years, leather surgeons might be your best bet. Only you know if you plan on keeping your bag forever and will be more apt to use it more with a legthened chain. Here are a few threads regarding lengthening the chains. I'm considering using mautto as the first thread suggests to make a custom chain to wear a tote cross body without permanently altering the bag. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/wearing-my-non-crossbody-bag-in-crossbody-style-854158.html

Here's one where it looks like members got assistance through Bloomingdales and Chanel:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lengthening-of-chains-815027.html

Good luck! Theres more threads if you search in the forum. I hope you get a solution that makes you happy!


----------



## blackbear2126

Gblb said:


> That is very frustrating that Chanel won't call you back. Can you go to the Boutique? You might get a better response in person. How old is your bag? Chanel is no longer repairing bags over 5 years old. Also, it would depend upon whether you will want to sell your bag in the future. The bag would be authentic, but lengthening the chain will change the integrity of the design and Chanel might not service it at a later date. Either way, I'm sure you want to get the tears in the leather fixed. If your bag is older than 5 years, leather surgeons might be your best bet. Only you know if you plan on keeping your bag forever and will be more apt to use it more with a legthened chain. Here are a few threads regarding lengthening the chains. I'm considering using mautto as the first thread suggests to make a custom chain to wear a tote cross body without permanently altering the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/wearing-my-non-crossbody-bag-in-crossbody-style-854158.html
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one where it looks like members got assistance through Bloomingdales and Chanel:
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lengthening-of-chains-815027.html
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! Theres more threads if you search in the forum. I hope you get a solution that makes you happy!




Thank you so much for taking the time and effort to help me. My bag is a vintage from 1988ish. So I guess Chanel wouldn't take it in for repair then. According to leather surgeon what they can do is add  chains to my old one to lengthen it. At this moment , I know I want to keep it but would prefer to wear it cross body instead of shoulder only. I know Matto, I actually also had a write up about how to lengthen the easy caviar. I just wish Chanel repair department can pick up my phone and tell me nope we cannot repair a bag older then 5 years. Oh btw I don't have Chanel boutique in my area. I guess I'll also ask how much it will cost me if I want to have the leather chain redone and extend it via leather surgeon. I used leather surgeon, the spa service, for my Chanel bag before. My bag was in a pretty good condition  so I didn't get "wow" when I got back my bag.  
Once again, thank you for the help


----------



## Gblb

blackbear2126 said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time and effort to help me. My bag is a vintage from 1988ish. So I guess Chanel wouldn't take it in for repair then. According to leather surgeon what they can do is add  chains to my old one to lengthen it. At this moment , I know I want to keep it but would prefer to wear it cross body instead of shoulder only. I know Matto, I actually also had a write up about how to lengthen the easy caviar. I just wish Chanel repair department can pick up my phone and tell me nope we cannot repair a bag older then 5 years. Oh btw I don't have Chanel boutique in my area. I guess I'll also ask how much it will cost me if I want to have the leather chain redone and extend it via leather surgeon. I used leather surgeon, the spa service, for my Chanel bag before. My bag was in a pretty good condition  so I didn't get "wow" when I got back my bag.
> Once again, thank you for the help


You're welcome. Let me know what happens. It's awful that Chanel will not return a call. That's just poor customer service.  

My last bag leather surgeons re-gilded the chains and cc ball in addition to a major repair. It looks amazing. My first was nice, but it wasn't WOW, either. 

Here is the thread about the 5 year rule. Start with post # 137. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...ing-refurbishing-bags-over-5-a-922611-10.html


----------



## candiholics

Hi, 

I search through the post and still confuse about the definition of repair and refurbishing.

Does repair covers things like corner or piping? I have a white jumbo from 2005 that will need some work on corners and piping. If no, I will need to look for another party to help


----------



## rk4265

Hi has anyone ever chAnged the classic flap hardware? I'm interested in changing it from gold to silver. Any ideas on prices?


----------



## yif3n

Does anyone know around how much Leather Surgeons charges to replace/repair the leather in the chain???? Thanks


----------



## Gblb

yif3n said:


> Does anyone know around how much Leather Surgeons charges to replace/repair the leather in the chain???? Thanks


Hello, I can't speak to that specifically, but I would suggest you email them photos and they will give you an estimate via email. I had a full spa refurbishment done and it cost me $250. Very pleased with their work. Returned in three weeks. Hope that helps a little!


----------



## sakuraboo

Has anyone sent bags to Chanel boutiques in Toronto or anywhere in Canadafor cleaning/refurbishing? I recently bought a lambskin vintage jumbo flap and would like to have it serviced/cleaned. I know there have been lots of threads about this but i can't find any that's in Torontoor Canada. Thanks in advance!


----------



## candiholics

rk4265 said:


> Hi has anyone ever chAnged the classic flap hardware? I'm interested in changing it from gold to silver. Any ideas on prices?



Hi, I think I saw someone asking in here before. The response was that Chanel will not alter their design.


----------



## UmmIbrahim

My first post here...I have a vintage Chanel lambskin mini flap bag. Its in perfect shape as far as hardwear and construction...but on the outside flap around the edges the leather is extremely worn...it looks like suede in those areas. I cant resell it looking like that and personally I want to keep it as its such a cute little thing and nice for when I just need the bare necessities with me. I bought it vintage and knew it had issues but I figured I could get the bag serviced.

I contacted Chanel...they said they dont fix the lambskin anymore. I then went to Nordstroms near me and they inquired with a "bag doctor" they use in NYC who they state worked for Chanel doing bags so really knew his stuff, took pics, specs and sent them and he said he couldnt repair it.

Is there no way to get the lambskin repaired?  I really dont care if it decreases its value and I am not planning to sell it anyway.

Most likely from afar noone notices but it irks me just a bit.

Thanks!


----------



## Gblb

UmmIbrahim said:


> My first post here...I have a vintage Chanel lambskin mini flap bag. Its in perfect shape as far as hardwear and construction...but on the outside flap around the edges the leather is extremely worn...it looks like suede in those areas. I cant resell it looking like that and personally I want to keep it as its such a cute little thing and nice for when I just need the bare necessities with me. I bought it vintage and knew it had issues but I figured I could get the bag serviced.
> 
> I contacted Chanel...they said they dont fix the lambskin anymore. I then went to Nordstroms near me and they inquired with a "bag doctor" they use in NYC who they state worked for Chanel doing bags so really knew his stuff, took pics, specs and sent them and he said he couldnt repair it.
> 
> Is there no way to get the lambskin repaired?  I really dont care if it decreases its value and I am not planning to sell it anyway.
> 
> Most likely from afar noone notices but it irks me just a bit.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello, I would try contacting leather surgeons. They're located in PA. Check out their website and you can send pictures via email and they will let you know what can be done and an estimate. Gerry's work is amazing and has been endorsed by Chanel flagship. Chanel used to send bags directly to them for repair. Chanel is no longer servicing bags over 5 years old. HTH.


----------



## perfectionbaby

Hi .. Can someone please tell me if Chanel can fix broken zipper on a wallet? TIA


----------



## llamadelbae

My stitching has come loose, and I mean that if it isn't glued back down, the entire lining across the bag will slowly come undone. Has anyone ever brought their bag in to fix this? Can it be done on-site in one day? I attached a picture..  http://i.imgur.com/v3OHTLv.jpg


----------



## edsltan

sakuraboo said:


> Has anyone sent bags to Chanel boutiques in Toronto or anywhere in Canadafor cleaning/refurbishing? I recently bought a lambskin vintage jumbo flap and would like to have it serviced/cleaned. I know there have been lots of threads about this but i can't find any that's in Torontoor Canada. Thanks in advance!


Chanel wont accept your bag anymore. Same like mine.


----------



## edsltan

Can you send a bag to chanel just for re-conditioning of the leather?


----------



## lexus72

edsltan said:


> Can you send a bag to chanel just for re-conditioning of the leather?


Hi. Yes I sent my Chanel mini flap for leather re-conditioning. It was 250.00. The bag looks brand new!


----------



## edsltan

lexus72 said:


> Hi. Yes I sent my Chanel mini flap for leather re-conditioning. It was 250.00. The bag looks brand new!



Where are they going to do that? Are all chanel boutiques offering cleaning services and leather conditioning?


----------



## lexus72

edsltan said:


> Where are they going to do that? Are all chanel boutiques offering cleaning services and leather conditioning?


I sent it to my SA at NM. She sent it to Chanel for me.


----------



## edsltan

Unfortunately, Chanel calgary doesnt handle cleaning and maintenance now. I called them. Only repairs  is this a common issue in chanel? Uneven stitching...


----------



## lexus72

Are you the origional buyer of the bag?


----------



## edsltan

lexus72 said:


> Are you the origional buyer of the bag?



Nope. I bought it pre-owned..


----------



## calflu

edsltan said:


> Nope. I bought it pre-owned..



I'm confused. Didn't you in this thread said you bought it from boutique in Canada and several other posts with the same questions and have been asking about why boutique still had older stock?

Chanel GST XL 18 series sold in boutiques in 2016???
http://forum.purseblog.com/index.ph...8-series-sold-in-boutiques-in-2016???.944884/

And here? 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-gst-club.575273/page-683#post-30352488


----------



## edsltan

calflu said:


> I'm confused. Didn't you in this thread said you bought it from boutique in Canada and several other posts with the same questions and have been asking about why boutique still had older stock?
> 
> Chanel GST XL 18 series sold in boutiques in 2016???
> http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Chanel-GST-XL-18-series-sold-in-boutiques-in-2016???.944884/
> 
> And here?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-gst-club.575273/page-683#post-30352488



Thats different... I had both.. Thats why Im asking for both obviously...


----------



## calflu

edsltan said:


> Thats different... I had both.. Thats why Im asking for both obviously...



This is the same pic you attached in the very thread you said you bought from boutique as well as other posts you said you bought from boutique 

You obviously very unhappy about the bag and its quality as your many posts shown. 

Why don't you take it back and be done with it?


----------



## edsltan

calflu said:


> But this is the same pic you attached in the thread you said you bought from boutique
> 
> You obviously very unhappy about the bag and its quality as your many posts shown
> 
> Just take it back



Nope. It's two different bags. May just look the same but they're not.


----------



## yukapoof

Hi everyone,
I'm a vintage and preloved Chanel bag lover and have tried many different methods of cleaning, refurbishing and recoloring my bags from Applegarde to Meltornian to leather paints and dyes. Until now, I've never found the perfect way to spruce up a well-loved bag (aside from spending hundreds to send it to the spa), but I recently tried something out that really worked well for me so I wanted to share: eyeshadow. Yes, eyeshadow!

I know it sounds bizarre but I tried it on a beige jumbo flap with greying corners and it worked really well. Plus you don't deal with any of the fumes, toxic chemicals and thick, pasty coating that you get with leather dye. Here's a video I made about this method for your viewing pleasure. This really worked for me so I hope it adds some value here and helps other Chanel lovers out too!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Boontje said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've bought a vintage Chanel bag (small cross body) and want to clean this as it has quite some stains. I called the Chanel shop in Belgium (we have only one) and they told me that they only clean the chain but never the leather. I don't understand this, I read comments here which say that they clean or ever redye the leather also. Can somebody explain this to me ? Felt so sad that I can not go to the official shop to let the leather clean/redye.



Hi Boontje, curieus about what you did with the bag after all? I live in Belgium and I've just bought a vintage bag and would love to have it refreshed. Any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## Elsbeth_

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Hi Boontje, curieus about what you did with the bag after all? I live in Belgium and I've just bought a vintage bag and would love to have it refreshed. Any recommendations? Thanks



I would love to know to, juist in case I need this service in the future. Nice to see some other Belgians here


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Elsbeth_ said:


> I would love to know to, juist in case I need this service in the future. Nice to see some other Belgians here


would be nice if we start our "little Belgian thread" to share such info as well as sales, helpful SA's ...etc
who is in?


----------



## Boontje

Elsbeth_ said:


> I would love to know to, juist in case I need this service in the future. Nice to see some other Belgians here


Hi there,
In the end they recommened me a dry cleaner shop in Antwerp who has worked a lot with Chanel. I can't remember the name but they were very friendly.


----------



## Boontje

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> would be nice if we start our "little Belgian thread" to share such info as well as sales, helpful SA's ...etc
> who is in?


I am 
I am a Chanel addict - love to search for vintage stuff. I always doubt to buy but I love to learn on this thread tips and advices. So I am in for sure


----------



## dreamjeanie

Hi, I have a caviar vintage chanel- but recently all the metal findings have fallen off the leather  Although they have fallen off, the metal findings (CC clasp, the rings where the chain strap enters the bag, etc) are all in pristine condition. the leather is in pristine condition too. We have a few reputable local repair shops I'm planning to contact in Chicago, but I'm wondering if anyone can share their experience if you've had a similar problem. What was used to reattach your metal pieces, was it glue and if so what kind? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Princess CFD

The zipper broke on my Timeless Organizer wallet and I took it into the Sydney boutique in Castlereagh Street. They sent it away and it was returned about 4 weeks later with a new zipper, excellent repair. Cost was $150 as it was out of warranty.


----------



## pjhm

dreamjeanie said:


> Hi, I have a caviar vintage chanel- but recently all the metal findings have fallen off the leather  Although they have fallen off, the metal findings (CC clasp, the rings where the chain strap enters the bag, etc) are all in pristine condition. the leather is in pristine condition too. We have a few reputable local repair shops I'm planning to contact in Chicago, but I'm wondering if anyone can share their experience if you've had a similar problem. What was used to reattach your metal pieces, was it glue and if so what kind? Thanks for any help!



On mine I had Chanel replace the screws- don't remember anything being glued on- have had several repairs on nearly all of my Chanel's so now I just use the bags once in awhile instead of every day. Perhaps I carry too much but they are medium flaps, not minis. The tote seems to wear the best.


----------



## ironic568

yukapoof said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm a vintage and preloved Chanel bag lover and have tried many different methods of cleaning, refurbishing and recoloring my bags from Applegarde to Meltornian to leather paints and dyes. Until now, I've never found the perfect way to spruce up a well-loved bag (aside from spending hundreds to send it to the spa), but I recently tried something out that really worked well for me so I wanted to share: eyeshadow. Yes, eyeshadow!
> 
> I know it sounds bizarre but I tried it on a beige jumbo flap with greying corners and it worked really well. Plus you don't deal with any of the fumes, toxic chemicals and thick, pasty coating that you get with leather dye. Here's a video I made about this method for your viewing pleasure. This really worked for me so I hope it adds some value here and helps other Chanel lovers out too!




Wow, she's a brave gal, but I have to say that the outcome is beautiful. Wonder if the eyeshadow will rub off at some point and she'll have to reapply. Did you use a beige eyeshadow on your Jumbo? Did it leave a shimmering effect?


----------



## dreamjeanie

pjhm said:


> On mine I had Chanel replace the screws- don't remember anything being glued on- have had several repairs on nearly all of my Chanel's so now I just use the bags once in awhile instead of every day. Perhaps I carry too much but they are medium flaps, not minis. The tote seems to wear the best.



Thanks so much for your reply! Unfortunately on this bag, the holes in the leather where the screws should have gone into have expanded/torn so that the screws will probably not be very useful  I think that's what caused the CC logo to fall off in the first place, the holes expanding. This bag was my daily bag too-- maybe once it is fixed I'll take it out once in a while, like you do.


----------



## Jemonfu

Hi all. I have an adorable Chanel canvas bag with leather handles. I took it into the Chanel in Waikiki to have handles repaired and/or replaced. Just got it back with a. "Sorry it is too old to fix handles."  SO now I am looking for recommendations to fix them or probably replace them.  The bag itself is in fabulous condition - perfect for here in Hawaii - so I really do want to replace or repair the cracks in the leather handles.  I am going to try to post a pic of a similar bag.


----------



## kham

Jemonfu said:


> Hi all. I have an adorable Chanel canvas bag with leather handles. I took it into the Chanel in Waikiki to have handles repaired and/or replaced. Just got it back with a. "Sorry it is too old to fix handles."  SO now I am looking for recommendations to fix them or probably replace them.  The bag itself is in fabulous condition - perfect for here in Hawaii - so I really do want to replace or repair the cracks in the leather handles.  I am going to try to post a pic of a similar bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468401



Try leather surgeons.


----------



## ubo22

yukapoof said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm a vintage and preloved Chanel bag lover and have tried many different methods of cleaning, refurbishing and recoloring my bags from Applegarde to Meltornian to leather paints and dyes. Until now, I've never found the perfect way to spruce up a well-loved bag (aside from spending hundreds to send it to the spa), but I recently tried something out that really worked well for me so I wanted to share: eyeshadow. Yes, eyeshadow!
> 
> I know it sounds bizarre but I tried it on a beige jumbo flap with greying corners and it worked really well. Plus you don't deal with any of the fumes, toxic chemicals and thick, pasty coating that you get with leather dye. Here's a video I made about this method for your viewing pleasure. This really worked for me so I hope it adds some value here and helps other Chanel lovers out too!



Thanks so much for this video!  It worked for me on a pair of pewter kidskin leather pumps.  I had a noticeable scuff on the top of my left pump that I had already cleaned and conditioned with Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care and polished with neutral Meltonian polish.  But the scuff was still noticeable.  I knew I needed a grey metallic polish to fill in the scuff, but was having so much trouble finding anything close to the color.  Lo and behold, I went to my eyeshadow tray and found a dark grey shimmery eyeshadow.  It worked perfectly to fill in the scuff to the point that I can't see it anymore!  Thank you!


----------



## Regina07

Jemonfu said:


> Hi all. I have an adorable Chanel canvas bag with leather handles. I took it into the Chanel in Waikiki to have handles repaired and/or replaced. Just got it back with a. "Sorry it is too old to fix handles."  SO now I am looking for recommendations to fix them or probably replace them.  The bag itself is in fabulous condition - perfect for here in Hawaii - so I really do want to replace or repair the cracks in the leather handles.  I am going to try to post a pic of a similar bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468401


Try Leather Pros in Burbank California - google it.  If you email Mark photos, he'll respond with an opinion.  I took 7 of my precious Chanels to him this morning and am very impressed.  He's been refinishing / repairing chanel for Chanel boutiques for over 25 years.   He's willing to repair my beloved alligator Chanel flap after Leather Surgeons said it was unrepairable.

btw, I have the same bag in a flap.  It's such a happy handbag!


----------



## Capucine

I sent my Woc to Cambon because the snap sudently fell off. I packed it in my suitcase while traveling this summer and when I took it off the dustbag, I noticed that the snap was missing. 
They sent me an email a week later and   offered to replace the bag or give me a store credit but they asked for the receipt and I cant find it anywhere. Do you know if I can still exchange the bag without a receipt? They can find it in their system since she took my information and all but Im not sure


----------



## melburn

Capucine said:


> I sent my Woc to Cambon because the snap sudently fell off. I packed it in my suitcase while traveling this summer and when I took it off the dustbag, I noticed that the snap was missing.
> They sent me an email a week later and   offered to replace the bag or give me a store credit but they asked for the receipt and I cant find it anywhere. Do you know if I can still exchange the bag without a receipt? They can find it in their system since she took my information and all but Im not sure


Any update? Hope they were able to replace your bag x


----------



## melburn

Gblb said:


> Hello, I can't speak to that specifically, but I would suggest you email them photos and they will give you an estimate via email. I had a full spa refurbishment done and it cost me $250. Very pleased with their work. Returned in three weeks. Hope that helps a little!


Hey  just wondering if you would be able to post before and after pics? And are you located in the UK? I'm in Aus and I think the postage might be more than $250 to send it there and back haha


----------



## fawnhagh

Hi all, 
I saw a YouTube video where a girl bought a brand new patent ml classic flap in Paris and when she unboxed it the stitching of the bags have cracked the patent leather in many places of the classic flap. After watching that I inspected my rectangular patent mini at once and found the patent leather on my shoulder strap is broken and showing the leather inside!!! I am horrified and would like to have it repaired......guess this shouldn't happen after just over a year? And I don't even use it that much  

I bought the bag in Hong Kong last summer but am going to Berlin in November. Anyone knows if I can bring it to the Berlin store and ask them to repair it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ZoobaAruba

fawnhagh said:


> Hi all,
> I saw a YouTube video where a girl bought a brand new patent ml classic flap in Paris and when she unboxed it the stitching of the bags have cracked the patent leather in many places of the classic flap. After watching that I inspected my rectangular patent mini at once and found the patent leather on my shoulder strap is broken and showing the leather inside!!! I am horrified and would like to have it repaired......guess this shouldn't happen after just over a year? And I don't even use it that much
> 
> I bought the bag in Hong Kong last summer but am going to Berlin in November. Anyone knows if I can bring it to the Berlin store and ask them to repair it? Thanks in advance!



I think that patent leather cracking is considered wear and tear, you can try your luck though! I bought my cf in london and needed to bring in in for repair locally, they just asked to see the original receipt and the authenticity card and took it in for repair no problem.


----------



## fawnhagh

ZoobaAruba said:


> I think that patent leather cracking is considered wear and tear, you can try your luck though! I bought my cf in london and needed to bring in in for repair locally, they just asked to see the original receipt and the authenticity card and took it in for repair no problem.



Right, thank you so much! I will probably try to call them and ask before going! 

Hope they can fix it and this kind of wear and tear doesn't happen again (at least not so soon......)


----------



## kristine Basco

Hi I was just wondering if they ask for the receipt or anything if I would like to get my bag refurbished? And if the fix the inside lining of the Zipper if there's some peeling inside. I'm really new to Chanel, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## AAngela

kristine Basco said:


> Hi I was just wondering if they ask for the receipt or anything if I would like to get my bag refurbished? And if the fix the inside lining of the Zipper if there's some peeling inside. I'm really new to Chanel, please let me know. Thank you!



Hi I've recently had my 226 repaired and they only asked for the authenticity card not the receipt. They checked it matched the bag and then gave it back to me.


----------



## yinnie

Hello, 
I'm considering buying this bag and wondering if anyone know whether this type of corner wear on the medallion tote is repairable? I'm in Australia. 
Thanks [emoji847]


----------



## rosie85

Hi ladies

Just after some opinions. This bag is brand new, but after the second time using it, I noticed the stitches are pulling at the leather around the corners. Is this normal? I've been told it's unavoidable as the caviar is so hard, that when the needle goes through it, it can very slightly tear in tight corners

TIA


----------



## ZoobaAruba

rosie85 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just after some opinions. This bag is brand new, but after the second time using it, I noticed the stitches are pulling at the leather around the corners. Is this normal? I've been told it's unavoidable as the caviar is so hard, that when the needle goes through it, it can very slightly tear in tight corners
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562130
> View attachment 3562131



I believe this is normal


----------



## micj16

Hi ladies,
I posted this on a sep thread but havent been getting replies. I bought this vintage chanel and underestimated the damage on the front. its lambskin. The leather and hardware is gorgeous everywhere else except this torn/pitted part.its so upsetting cause i was searching of this bag for ages. cant seem to find any threads showing that this sort of damage can be repaired. have any of you  had any experience with this? Is there any hope of improving the appaerance significantly? please


----------



## ZoobaAruba

micj16 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I posted this on a sep thread but havent been getting replies. I bought this vintage chanel and underestimated the damage on the front. its lambskin. The leather and hardware is gorgeous everywhere else except this torn/pitted part.its so upsetting cause i was searching of this bag for ages. cant seem to find any threads showing that this sort of damage can be repaired. have any of you  had any experience with this? Is there any hope of improving the appaerance significantly? please



I believe Chanel only repairs bags up to 5 years old (rule they made in 2015 I think, but you should ask your local boutique). I think your best bet would be a 3rd party leather repair place. There are a loads of places specialized in repairing designer goods, just look for one in your area.

I've seen people do miracles on battered bags. There's a thread on the balenciaga subforum showing a total makeover of a bag that was stained and had badly cracked handles, looked as good as new afterwards. In comparison to that bag, yours is in much better condition.


----------



## cajhingle

had the same experience with a vintage reissue (2005) but luckily Leather surgeon reincarnated my new to me chanel and can't be happier




and now


----------



## goheels83

Hi Ladies, 
Long time lurker, but first time poster.    I'm popping in to rave about Leather Pros, who just restored a pink Chanel east west bag for me.  Many thanks to all of you who recommended Leather Pros - it was an amazing experience and I couldn't be more pleased with the result.  Mark was awesome to work with and transformed the old, dingy bag into what looks like a brand new purse.  He even cleaned the exterior and the chain.  I live in NC, so I had to ship the bag to CA, but Mark had it back to me within 2 weeks.  I can't recommend him highly enough!  I've included before and after pics so that you can see the transformation.


----------



## Linda_2

Hello, I'm hoping anyone can advice, so I have this steel and white premiere watch which was bought in a XS, it's super tight on me and I struggle to get it off, does anyone know whether it could be stretched? I don't think Chanel offers such a service. I'm not ready to part with it


----------



## Diana07

Hello everyone
I bought a chanel jumbo red lambskin classic flap in amazing condition and really want to dye it black. Do you recommend this or should I sell it?


----------



## sakuraboo

Diana07 said:


> Hello everyone
> I bought a chanel jumbo red lambskin classic flap in amazing condition and really want to dye it black. Do you recommend this or should I sell it?


Why do you want to dye it if it's in amazing condition? Did you want a black one instead? If so then I'd suggest you sell it and get a black one. No matter how good the workmanship, Dyed leather will always alter the material.  The resell value will also be affected if you dye the bag. Good luck.


----------



## LadyLVoe

goheels83 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Long time lurker, but first time poster.    I'm popping in to rave about Leather Pros, who just restored a pink Chanel east west bag for me.  Many thanks to all of you who recommended Leather Pros - it was an amazing experience and I couldn't be more pleased with the result.  Mark was awesome to work with and transformed the old, dingy bag into what looks like a brand new purse.  He even cleaned the exterior and the chain.  I live in NC, so I had to ship the bag to CA, but Mark had it back to me within 2 weeks.  I can't recommend him highly enough!  I've included before and after pics so that you can see the transformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644385
> View attachment 3644386
> View attachment 3644387
> View attachment 3644388
> View attachment 3644389
> View attachment 3644390




Wow!! That is an awesome job! Your bag looks beautiful. Can you share how much does it cost for a repair like that?


----------



## goheels83

LadyLVoe said:


> Wow!! That is an awesome job! Your bag looks beautiful. Can you share how much does it cost for a repair like that?



Thanks - Mark really did a great job restoring it!!  It was $200 for the repair, which I think was very reasonable for the awesome work!


----------



## lindseyhutter

goheels83 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Long time lurker, but first time poster.    I'm popping in to rave about Leather Pros, who just restored a pink Chanel east west bag for me.  Many thanks to all of you who recommended Leather Pros - it was an amazing experience and I couldn't be more pleased with the result.  Mark was awesome to work with and transformed the old, dingy bag into what looks like a brand new purse.  He even cleaned the exterior and the chain.  I live in NC, so I had to ship the bag to CA, but Mark had it back to me within 2 weeks.  I can't recommend him highly enough!  I've included before and after pics so that you can see the transformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644385
> View attachment 3644386
> View attachment 3644387
> View attachment 3644388
> View attachment 3644389
> View attachment 3644390



The bag looks amazing! I just sent a WOC out to Mark. It's my first time using Leather Pros. Fingers crossed it comes back looking great.


----------



## bforboyboy

I need help!!! I accidentally stuck a sticker on my classic lambskin double flap and the colour came off with the sticker!!!! I'm so horrified when i see the colour could just came off like this!!! mine is a second hand vintage so I'm worried maybe because the bag is old so the colour could easily came off. What should i do?!

(im a new comer so not familiar with the rules here. If i have done anything incorrect pls let me know =)

View media item 2731View media item 2730


----------



## OCMomof3

goheels83 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Long time lurker, but first time poster.    I'm popping in to rave about Leather Pros, who just restored a pink Chanel east west bag for me.  Many thanks to all of you who recommended Leather Pros - it was an amazing experience and I couldn't be more pleased with the result.  Mark was awesome to work with and transformed the old, dingy bag into what looks like a brand new purse.  He even cleaned the exterior and the chain.  I live in NC, so I had to ship the bag to CA, but Mark had it back to me within 2 weeks.  I can't recommend him highly enough!  I've included before and after pics so that you can see the transformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644385
> View attachment 3644386
> View attachment 3644387
> View attachment 3644388
> View attachment 3644389
> View attachment 3644390


Looks wonderful!  Isn't Mark amazing?  He's quick and his pricing is very fair, imo.  Enjoy your bag!


----------



## lindseyhutter

Just got my Timeless CC WOC back from Leather Pros and couldn't be happier! 

I had the button clasp repaired by Chanel and soon after an indent appeared in the padding of the CC where you push it closed. Chanel and Leather Surgeons both said they cannot fix it. 

Mark is a miracle worker!!!

Here's a before and after.


----------



## MissTaylor

I may consider using leather pros for a chanel bag i recently purchased as the inside has some icky stuff in it. thanks for recommending. hope to post when i have mines cleaned.


----------



## LadyLVoe

goheels83 said:


> Thanks - Mark really did a great job restoring it!!  It was $200 for the repair, which I think was very reasonable for the awesome work!


Yes that is very reasonable considering that he transformed your bag into a new state! I have a vintage Chanel shoulder bag that I want to lengthen the strap so I can use it cross body. I will email them and see if they can do the job. Thank you!!!


----------



## scbear00

Question! Is there tax applied to repairs? They called today about my bag, said it would be $125, I gave them my card number and then saw I was charged a bit more. Not a big deal, I'm just trying to see whether I'm being charged for tax or shipping (which I told was complimentary).  Thanks!! Can't wait to see how my GST looks with new straps


----------



## charliegrace

Hi there, Can anyone tell me if they have had a clasp/turn lock repaired? There is a vintage Chanel I have fallen in love with but the turn lock/snap isn't functioning anymore. I am located in Perth Australia so not sure on if I can just go into Chanel? Does anyone know how much it would it as well? Thanks so much!! lots of love xxx


----------



## Chanbal

charliegrace said:


> Hi there, Can anyone tell me if they have had a clasp/turn lock repaired? There is a vintage Chanel I have fallen in love with but the turn lock/snap isn't functioning anymore. I am located in Perth Australia so not sure on if I can just go into Chanel? Does anyone know how much it would it as well? Thanks so much!! lots of love xxx


Chanel used to replace turn locks, but it seems they aren't working anymore on older bags (>5 years).


----------



## Sparkletastic

charliegrace said:


> Hi there, Can anyone tell me if they have had a clasp/turn lock repaired? There is a vintage Chanel I have fallen in love with but the turn lock/snap isn't functioning anymore. I am located in Perth Australia so not sure on if I can just go into Chanel? Does anyone know how much it would it as well? Thanks so much!! lots of love xxx



Send photos to Leather Surgeons and Leather Pros. I'm certain one or both will be able to repair.


----------



## curated_lux_collection

Chanbal said:


> Chanel used to replace turn locks, but it seems they aren't working anymore on older bags (>5 years).


hey are you 100% sure on this one? 5 years doesnt seem very old to me tho...


----------



## ivenoidea

Hi all,

I purchase a pre-lived Chanel woc, it's 9 months old and the interlocking gold cc is slightly tarnished. Would they replace or repair my bag seeing that it's less than a year old


----------



## jfhave

Does anyone know if Chanel will change your hardware and if so how much it might be? I would like to have my GST hardware changed from silver to gold...


----------



## gquinn

jfhave said:


> Does anyone know if Chanel will change your hardware and if so how much it might be? I would like to have my GST hardware changed from silver to gold...



They don't change hardware colours and they will decline to repair/refurbish anything that was altered by anyone other than Chanel.


----------



## Bee-licious

ImenB said:


> hey are you 100% sure on this one? 5 years doesnt seem very old to me tho...


Yes Chanel changed their policy to not fix older than 5 year bags. You can search this up on the forum, there's a thread all about it


----------



## Bags_4_life

Bee-licious said:


> Yes Chanel changed their policy to not fix older than 5 year bags. You can search this up on the forum, there's a thread all about it


Does this depend on location? I took my 14 series (2010) Gst to Bond Street in Feb for a new grommet which they repaired.


----------



## nddj

Is there anything Chanel would be able to do about this damage? Mind you I have worn it endlessly for about 8 years now. And yes that IS an actual thumb imprint from when my dad picked it up like that.. cringe!  (anyone have experience with refurbushig a black cabiar jumbo single flap?):


----------



## Hikitten

I'm considering buying the original version of the boy bag but it has some damage. Anyone have experience with a leather repair shop that could fix something like this? Is it beyond repair? I'm hoping to get a good deal and as I don't really baby my bags I figure preowned would be better than buying new.


----------



## nddj

nddj said:


> View attachment 3840365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything Chanel would be able to do about this damage? Mind you I have worn it endlessly for about 8 years now. And yes that IS an actual thumb imprint from when my dad picked it up like that.. cringe!  (anyone have experience with refurbushig a black cabiar jumbo single flap?):
> View attachment 3840359
> View attachment 3840360
> View attachment 3840361
> View attachment 3840362
> View attachment 3840363



UPDATE:
I have since dropped it of at my local Chanel boutique for repair/refurbishing. She was back after only 3.5 weeks and they did an AMAZING job!!

I couldn't be any happier


----------



## lymmys

I bought a vintage Chanel classic flap and the interior back pockets have some peelings.

-Can these peelings spread quickly to the adjacent areas of the bag?
-Any recommendation as to where to get this fixed? I tried to email Mark at Leather Pros but his mail box is full.
If you are or were in the same situation, please share your experience. Thank you!


----------



## LisaMarie70

lindseyhutter said:


> Just got my Timeless CC WOC back from Leather Pros and couldn't be happier!
> 
> I had the button clasp repaired by Chanel and soon after an indent appeared in the padding of the CC where you push it closed. Chanel and Leather Surgeons both said they cannot fix it.
> 
> Mark is a miracle worker!!!
> 
> Here's a before and after.
> 
> View attachment 3705030
> 
> View attachment 3705031


 
Congratulations ! Beautiful work on a beautiful bag ! Does anyone know if they also repair chains on Chanel bags ? Or is my best bet to take pics and send to them to see what they can do ?
I’m in Canada and not sure where to take to repair here . It’s a shame Chanel no longer offers this service ( my bag is older then 5 years ) thanks !


----------



## sakurababy

Hello! 
So I just got my square mini back from 57th nyc. The bag is from 23 series (17C balck caviar square mini with light gold hardware or also called champaign gold) The hardware got so many scraches after using it for like 3 times so Chanel ***replaced*** the hardware for me and surprisingly the new light gold hardware is GOLD PLATED!!!!! With the little mark on the top left of CC hardware!!!!! They replaced the non-gold plated hardware to gold plated one! Inwas soooo amazed! But I am wondering if this is common or even normal to get the gold plated hardware with a mark on cc hardware. 
Does anyone who got their ghw replaced got gold plated one? Thanks!


----------



## gquinn

sakurababy said:


> Hello!
> So I just got my square mini back from 57th nyc. The bag is from 23 series (17C balck caviar square mini with light gold hardware or also called champaign gold) The hardware got so many scraches after using it for like 3 times so Chanel ***replaced*** the hardware for me and surprisingly the new light gold hardware is GOLD PLATED!!!!! With the little mark on the top left of CC hardware!!!!! They replaced the non-gold plated hardware to gold plated one! Inwas soooo amazed! But I am wondering if this is common or even normal to get the gold plated hardware with a mark on cc hardware.
> Does anyone who got their ghw replaced got gold plated one? Thanks!



I've never heard or seen them do this before. Do you mind showing a closeup of what your new hardware looks like?


----------



## sakurababy

gquinn said:


> I've never heard or seen them do this before. Do you mind showing a closeup of what your new hardware looks like?


Wow really? So this is not common for Chanel to replace the hardware to gold plated hardware? Here are photos of my bag (17C square mini) and the new hardware 57th nyc replaced for it!


----------



## gquinn

sakurababy said:


> Wow really? So this is not common for Chanel to replace the hardware to gold plated hardware? Here are photos of my bag (17C square mini) and the new hardware 57th nyc replaced for it!



I'm no Chanel expert but the older vintage bags with the marked CC hardware was gold-plated and the marking in the corner indicated the same. Yours has a marking but I wonder if it means it's gold-plated also? (The vintage markings didn't look like your marking either.) 

If this is a new thing, this is great!

In any event it's so pretty and shiny! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## sakurababy

gquinn said:


> I'm no Chanel expert but the older vintage bags with the marked CC hardware was gold-plated and the marking in the corner indicated the same. Yours has a marking but I wonder if it means it's gold-plated also? (The vintage markings didn't look like your marking either.)
> 
> If this is a new thing, this is great!
> 
> In any event it's so pretty and shiny! Enjoy in good health!


Yes I did some research and this w or m mark on chanel cc means it is gold plated! I called chanel 57 today and asked about it and the lady told me some hw has the mark and some dont? I guess the gold plated hw is still around! At least the repair center still owns it (maybe only for light gold or champagne gold hw?)
Thanks lovely for your sweet comment on my bag. I love it even more with the new hardware. xoxo


----------



## Jamalina

Hi Ladies,

I don't know if I'm in the right thread but I don't know wherelse to start. I have a vintage chanel small double flap bag which has high sentimental value. Unfortunately the leather is heavily scuffed and the bag is not wearable at all in this state.

So now the question(it might be stupid) : Has anyonve ever got the entire external leather replaced? If yes, where did you do it and is it possible to restore its former puffiness from the quilted leather?

Looking forward to answers.


----------



## sakiaoki

Hi my fellow Chanel lovers! 
Can anyone tell me if the leather peeling (as shown here on this vintage flap) is repairable? Would love to hear from anyone who's had experience refurbishing minor scuffs and peels on Chanel lambskin leather. Thanks so much!


----------



## lilabisch

Hi Ladies,

I am torn, I bought the iconic double flap in Lambskin in rue cambon this past september (2017). The bag was perfectly fine until one day at the end of november (2 months old bag!) I took the bag with me for a lunch and at the end of the day one side of the botton of the bag was totally creased and an air bubble was formed in the middle. I took the bag to the nearest chanel boutique in the USA, since I live in the States. They assured me they will send the bag to Paris and they told me they have never seen such an air bubble in the leather of a bag. Yesterday (2 weeks after I took the bag in) I received a call from the SA saying the bag was ready and they were sorry but they couldnt fix it! I was like what? I told the SA I couldnt believe my bag was sent to Paris and be ready only 2 weeks after. She said she was going to inquire and call me back. 

So ladies, help me out here, what should I do???? Anybody with air bubbles experience?


----------



## Puffinshops

Hi All! 

I was very lucky to get a hand-me-down Chanel from my mom. But, I don’t think she was very careful with how she stored it or used it because it seems creased and worn in certain areas. Also, the leather seems somewhat dull. Does anyone have any recommendations on how to maybe restore or clean this purse? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Jill N

Fire and Ice said:


> Hello! I have a 90's era Chanel tote. I inherited it and just as soon as I started wearing it, the big C's fell off  What are people's experiences with going to Chanel stores for this sort of thing. Or, should I find my own repair person?



Chanel probably won’t repair it. I’d look into sending it to Leather Surgeons.


----------



## evelyn1021

Hi everyone, I am wondering if Chanel accept refurnishing of a lambskin bag from 2004/2005 without the receipt or authenticity card (serial number sticker is still in tho)? Thanks!


----------



## meeh16

Hello all,

Do you know if Chanel will be able to repair and clean this bag?

Thanks


----------



## Purselover86

I am wondering if you guys could show me how the stitch is supposed to look I believe mine is coming loose. How long do I have to use before it comes right out? I do not live near a store for repair. Thank you! This is a single flap Jumbo and I am in Canada


----------



## Kisa

Purselover86 said:


> View attachment 4050652
> 
> 
> I am wondering if you guys could show me how the stitch is supposed to look I believe mine is coming loose. How long do I have to use before it comes right out? I do not live near a store for repair. Thank you! This is a single flap Jumbo and I am in Canada





LisaMarie70 said:


> m
> I’m in Canada and not sure where to take to repair here . It’s a shame Chanel no longer offers this service ( my bag is older then 5 years ) thanks !





I know your post is older, but I’m in Canada too and I was able to send my bag to leather surgeons. I made a video about it with before and afters & to explain the whole process. I don’t have the before and after pics on my phone anymore but here they are in my thread.


----------



## ashin121

evelyn1021 said:


> Hi everyone, I am wondering if Chanel accept refurnishing of a lambskin bag from 2004/2005 without the receipt or authenticity card (serial number sticker is still in tho)? Thanks!





meeh16 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Do you know if Chanel will be able to repair and clean this bag?
> 
> Thanks


I would take it to leather surgeons. It's cheaper and less turnaround time. They do all of Chanel's repairs anyways. Chanel changed their policy so they only repair bags that have proof of purchase within the last 5 years. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Purselover86

Kisa said:


> I know your post is older, but I’m in Canada too and I was able to send my bag to leather surgeons. I made a video about it with before and afters & to explain the whole process. I don’t have the before and after pics on my phone anymore but here they are in my thread.



Thank you for the video! Sent an email to LS  [emoji173]️


----------



## Kisa

Purselover86 said:


> Thank you for the video! Sent an email to LS  [emoji173]️



Good luck!! Make sure to post a before and after


----------



## JLP1985

Hi guys!! First time posting here (been reading for years!) if someone could help me out that would be great. I brought in my camera bag (2 years old, black with beige leather sides). The beige sides had darkened alarmingly quickly but I put it off as long as I could. Took about a month... picked it up two days ago. Only today noticed that the chain was put on backwards! Where when worn crossbody - with the front logo facing out- the bag droops. The shoulder strap is now on the wrong side 
You can sort of see the indentation where the chain used to lay on the front of the bag
Has anyone here had Chanel return a damaged/incorrect repair? I reached out to the lady at the Madison Avenue boutique who was handling the repair and have yet to hear from her.
Really disappointed in this major error! The leather does look new again though so that’s a plus 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Purselover86

Kisa said:


> Good luck!! Make sure to post a before and after



Do you have any tips/advice for shipping to LS from Canada? I am a bit nervous!


----------



## Purselover86

Purselover86 said:


> Do you have any tips/advice for shipping to LS from Canada? I am a bit nervous!



I know you used a shipping service but any other tips would be great!


----------



## Kisa

Purselover86 said:


> Do you have any tips/advice for shipping to LS from Canada? I am a bit nervous!





Purselover86 said:


> I know you used a shipping service but any other tips would be great!



Oh sorry I didn’t see your messages! Where do you live? If possible drive to a ups store or USPS location in a border town and ship it to them from there. When you’re getting it back use Stackry. I have no problem with them handling my high value items, just don’t ask them to repackage it. You’ll fill out the customs declaration yourself online.


----------



## Jenita143

would chanel provide spa services for a bag that is a year old but i don't have the receipt?


----------



## rainypop

Jenita143 said:


> would chanel provide spa services for a bag that is a year old but i don't have the receipt?



If you buy it from a boutique, they can look it up in the system.


----------



## mmcjm

hi ladies just bought a reissue 11 series, was thinking of sending it to a bag spa, not chanel. anyone out there sent their bags to a bag spa not affiliated with chanel ?? wondering if it could damage the leather?? thoughts??


----------



## 13paulina13

jmen said:


> One of the bags I sent to Chanel was a beaten to near death heart chain bag that I bought off ebay.  I posted the after pictures but since the search feature has dropped into a  black hole, you can't pull it up.  They worked a miracle with the purse.  It came to me severely faded and dirty.  Before sending it to Chanel, I sent it to Art Bag in NY.  They did nothing with the purse and charged me, so don't bother with them.
> 
> My prior experiences with Chanel refurbishing bags has been quite a bit ago, and every time the bags came back looking brand new so I was ecstatic with the results.
> 
> If the bag needs to be redyed, it will have a slightly rougher feel.  Isn't that better than having a rag of a bag?  After all this is skin we're talking about and dying it will cause some depletion of oils.  Use a purse moisturizer and then seal it.  I'd trust Chanel or Luvinmybags.  I like LMBr products a lot so far so I would trust them also.


what channel boutique did you send your bags infor repair? I don't have a channel anywhere near me


----------



## SteamyElepant

After getting my Gebrielle for a month or so from Saks , I got this terrible tear on the bottom corner. Will Saks Chanel repair the leather ?


----------



## Suzil

Hi ladies! Have any of you used Chanel to repair a color transfer damage? My jeans bleed into my brand new bag (my first and only one!) even after doing the test with the cloth. Is taking it to Chanel my only option ? Or do any of you have any other recommendations? Thank you in advance !


----------



## katlina

Suzil said:


> View attachment 4136628
> View attachment 4136628
> 
> Hi ladies! Have any of you used Chanel to repair a color transfer damage? My jeans bleed into my brand new bag (my first and only one!) even after doing the test with the cloth. Is taking it to Chanel my only option ? Or do any of you have any other recommendations? Thank you in advance !



U can easily repair this yourself but keep in mind this is at your own risk! I was looking for advise on how to remove stains from my vintage tan lambskin at the back and found a website where someone did this for their beige caviar chanel, like yours. The answer is: those white so-called "magic sponges" you use to "erase" any kind of surface mark.. u know which ones I mean? you wet them, squeeze all water out until they are just ever so lightly damp and with the most gently touch wipe the surface and if you wanna be supre careful you wipe it direcrtly afterwards with a clean cotton tissue or whatnot to dab off the colour and dampness.


----------



## Suzil

katlina said:


> U can easily repair this yourself but keep in mind this is at your own risk! I was looking for advise on how to remove stains from my vintage tan lambskin at the back and found a website where someone did this for their beige caviar chanel, like yours. The answer is: those white so-called "magic sponges" you use to "erase" any kind of surface mark.. u know which ones I mean? you wet them, squeeze all water out until they are just ever so lightly damp and with the most gently touch wipe the surface and if you wanna be supre careful you wipe it direcrtly afterwards with a clean cotton tissue or whatnot to dab off the colour and dampness.



Katlina- thank you for your input! Yes, you are talking about the Mr Clean magic erasers, right? Did you try this on yours? Mine is actually off white caviar leather. I’d love to do something as simple as this but I am definitely so paranoid about making it worse. They told me at the Chanel boutique that repairs can be done only within the first 5 years from purchase date and can only be done once. It will take at least 5 weeks. Ugh!


----------



## ccgal

Advice deeply appreciated. I am keen to get this vintage Chanel box bag but it has this dent as biggest flaw which I hope to find a leather restorer who can confirm to fix it before I go ahead with the purchase. My local vendors have all declined the job citing not possible to rectify this. Any recommendations?


----------



## AAxxx

Hi all, hope to get your advice and opinion on this. My mini that’s a year old has bad fraying of the threads all over the bag and also a loose stitching. I don’t think that’s normal wear for a year old bag? Even my 10 year old jumbo doesn’t have this issue? Can Chanel do something about this?


----------



## candiholics

After disappearing from tpf for years. I am back with the repaired chanel that I have asked on the possibility of repairing a while back!

-Before : The damages from beat and silica gel





-After: The local spa place resew the new piece of leather




Off course,she does not exactly like the pre-damage condition! But now she is back  [emoji3]


----------



## sakuraboo

AAxxx said:


> Hi all, hope to get your advice and opinion on this. My mini that’s a year old has bad fraying of the threads all over the bag and also a loose stitching. I don’t think that’s normal wear for a year old bag? Even my 10 year old jumbo doesn’t have this issue? Can Chanel do something about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164225


bring it back if it's within the 1 year of purchase..


----------



## AAxxx

sakuraboo said:


> bring it back if it's within the 1 year of purchase..


Thank you. I did bring it back, they’re going to fix the loose stitch and I asked them to have a look at the fraying too to see if it’s normal


----------



## sakuraboo

Great!!!


AAxxx said:


> Thank you. I did bring it back, they’re going to fix the loose stitch and I asked them to have a look at the fraying too to see if it’s normal


----------



## Frivole88

hello everyone,  I have a black Chanel maxi lambskin bag that I bought in 2009 and i know Chanel won't do spa service to older bags now. does anyone know a good service spa in New York City area? my bag need some re dyeing job and hardware polishing. TIA.


----------



## BigAkoya

Suzil said:


> Katlina- thank you for your input! Yes, you are talking about the Mr Clean magic erasers, right? Did you try this on yours? Mine is actually off white caviar leather. I’d love to do something as simple as this but I am definitely so paranoid about making it worse. They told me at the Chanel boutique that repairs can be done only within the first 5 years from purchase date and can only be done once. It will take at least 5 weeks. Ugh!



Be careful about those sponges.  It is nothing more than super super fine sandpaper (you can google to verify).  You are basically sandpapering off your leather so be careful.  I used to think they were great until I found out what they really do so I tossed it.


----------



## Suzil

willeyi said:


> Be careful about those sponges.  It is nothing more than super super fine sandpaper (you can google to verify).  You are basically sandpapering off your leather so be careful.  I used to think they were great until I found out what they really do so I tossed it.


Thank you for the advise. Those sponges are definitely out! I will just have to bite the bullet and take it to Chanel to get it repaired.


----------



## BigAkoya

Suzil said:


> Thank you for the advise. Those sponges are definitely out! I will just have to bite the bullet and take it to Chanel to get it repaired.



Yes.  I think it is smart.  If Chanel no longer does Spa Treatments (vs repairs), then try Leather Surgeons.  

The problem with the Magic Sponges is not only are you thinning out the leather, but worse you are rubbing over the stitches which for sure will thin out and then start to fray so I would worry about that as the stitches are not thick like leather (e.g. I would never rub any sandpaper over any stitching).  

Chanel used to refurbish and clean older bags, but not anymore.  I am not sure if they still clean newer bags but you can give it a try.  I am sure the can fix it as I had an ivory GST that I also got color transfer on and it came out perfect. 

Good luck!


----------



## ilysukixD

I recently purchased a 23 series Chanel Medium caviar flap on ebay and I noticed there’s peelings on the edge of the bag. There’s a heavy scuff on one of the corner and was wondering if Chanel will repair it? The chains are chipped as well and I don’t think that normal!  I never purchased anything from Chanel Boutique and I’m not sure if they will repair this bag. I have the authencity card and everything but I don’t have any SA relationship nor proof of purchase. I have read people repaired it although they purchased second handed .


In addition I also purchased white flap with black hardware from 24 series and there’s transfers on the back of the bag and tarnish stain on the chain. Does anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## ilysukixD

I went to the Chanel Boutique last week to have my bag inspected for the chipped chains and was told it was not defect but I insists to have it inspected for defects and if it’s not defective then I will pay $125 to repair/replace all hardwares. It will takes as long as 6 weeks. Can’t wait to hear back from them


----------



## tinkerella

Hi ladies, my bag is only three weeks old (and I’ve used it a total of two times). Was packing it back into the dust bag after using it for the second time ytd when I realized there’s a loose stitch (and some fraying of the threads at the loop of the stitch..  it’s not really noticeable since it’s at the bottom of the bag. The photos are also super zoomed in... but I feel that for a brand new bag which costs so much it should be perfect? Am quite upset as it’s my first Chanel and it’s super precious to me. Hopefully my SA will get back to me on my options for repair. 






Thanks for giving me an outlet to air my disappointment. My DH is not into luxury (at all) and I don’t want to give him another reason to tell me not to buy anymore luxury items [emoji30]


----------



## Shoppingalways

Wow
What downgrade for Chanel quality.


----------



## tinkerella

Update: my SA replied to say I could send it in for them to tighten the loose stitch  am planning to do so on Friday. Will update this thread again with pics of the repair just for information and reference. Crossing my fingers it won’t take too long!


----------



## tinkerella

AAxxx said:


> Thank you. I did bring it back, they’re going to fix the loose stitch and I asked them to have a look at the fraying too to see if it’s normal



Hi @AAxxx, how did your repair go? Curious because I’m sending mine in for a loose stitch too.


----------



## AAxxx

tinkerella said:


> Hi @AAxxx, how did your repair go? Curious because I’m sending mine in for a loose stitch too.



Hi tinkerella, I think they did a good job on mine. They tightened the loose stitch. They said the fraying of the threads all over the bag was from wear and tear and not a defect so they can’t do anything about it  but I think they definitely did something coz the fraying is a 100% better than when I sent the bag in. Glad I insisted for them to take a look at it. The bag looks new now. Good luck on your repair. Mine took 3 weeks.


----------



## tinkerella

AAxxx said:


> Hi tinkerella, I think they did a good job on mine. They tightened the loose stitch. They said the fraying of the threads all over the bag was from wear and tear and not a defect so they can’t do anything about it  but I think they definitely did something coz the fraying is a 100% better than when I sent the bag in. Glad I insisted for them to take a look at it. The bag looks new now. Good luck on your repair. Mine took 3 weeks.



Thanks so much for letting me know.  Also very glad that it worked out well for you!


----------



## amb100k

has anyone had their bag repaired for free within 1 year even though it was normal wear and tear like worn corners and not a defect of chanels?


----------



## Greatbags3

Luxury Handbag Brands send to one of two companies in the Northeast: Fordham Leather Repair in New York or Rago Brothers in Morristown, NJ.
Your turn around time will be quicker and may be a little cheaper depending on what actually needs to be done. Tell them exactly what uou want and ask for an estimate before they do the work. 
If you have to pay to have your Chanel bag be refurbished, consider using one of these companies, they do excellent work.  I have used them for  all of my bags over the years after discovering that Luxury Brands send to them.
Good Luck!!!


----------



## amb100k

thanks but does chanel do repairs for free for normal wear and tear if its within 1 yr?


----------



## Greatbags3

Chanel usually does the repairs within a year, free.  But unfortunately this is not always the case. It depends on the Associates in the Boutique stores.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Chanel repair service takes ridiculously long. They get sent to Paris for repair. I had earrings that took 3 months and a handbag took 4 months! By the time my SA called for pick up so much time had passed that I forgot about it!


----------



## tinkerella

I think the duration of repair depends a lot on the complexity of the repair... 

I sent my classic flap in for a loose stitch and re-stitching of the leather chain last Friday. Got an email today (Wednesday) stating that the bag has been fixed and is ready for collection! Also thanks to my lovely SA who was so kind to help me request an expedited process.

Can’t wait to reunite w my babyyy


----------



## Anne2010

A while back I found a vintage purse which I believed to be a CHANEL. I first had it authenticated by the CHANEL store in King of Prussia and than sent it to Rago Brothers.
Here is the link if interested in repair of vintage Chanel’s. I was told CHANEL no longer will repair older handbags.
https://www.ragobrothers.com/contact-us/.
They will not repair until the bag is authenticated which they themselves will do.
I cannot begin to tell you the superb job they did on this handbag. I also had all the all the hardware restored.
I believe my total was less than $500 but well worth the price to own a wonderful vintage CHANEL oF which I can pass down to my daughter to enjoy.


----------



## Anne2010

I recommend,
https://www.ragobrothers.com/contact-us/
Good experience and they have years of experience with handcrafting leather.


----------



## doreen999

My repair to a zipper on my large O case is going on 1 year...Next week I’m taking my bag back and will defiantly try Rago Brothers. thank you.


----------



## BettyLouboo

doreen999 said:


> My repair to a zipper on my large O case is going on 1 year...Next week I’m taking my bag back and will defiantly try Rago Brothers. thank you.



Wow that’s taking “ridiculously long” to another level. And for a zipper repair too!


----------



## kipp

Quick question about repairing a loose/frayed stitch on a pre-owned bag but one that should be still under warranty as it was purchased by the first owner at Rue Cambon this past April.   Will Chanel check the serial number first to know that I'm not the original owner?  Although I live in the US, I'm right now in London and would ask my SA here but am such a terrible liar that I'm wondering if I should just send to one of the other recommended repair shops.  Though obviously it would be better if Chanel would repair for free.  Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Greatbags3

If you want Chanel to do free repair,  they will verify your purchase.  Some stores may be more lenient with policies. Call on the phone before going into store and ask. Let them know you purchased your bag at another store. They will tell you what they require. 
Or use one of the repair companies. They do really good work.


----------



## heartfelt

I owned my boy wallet for two months when I noticed the hardware had a flaw in it. Brought it in for repair, it took a full year for it to get back to me as apparently the hardware was out of stock until then, and when I got it back, I found out they had improperly stored the wallet.  There was a huge indentation from the zipper on the interior of the wallet. They had to ship it back to repairs so that it could be inspected. This took another two months and of course, they determined nothing could be done and it was permanently damaged. The sales associates at my local Chanel in NM acted like they were doing me this huge favor by allowing me to exchange for another wallet. In that span of a year while they had the wallet and subsequently damaged it, the wallet had a price increase of $100 and was no longer available in the color I had originally bought it in. This whole process took several trips to Chanel and over a year and in the end, I no longer had the wallet I originally wanted and had to pay the difference for a more expensive wallet. I'm just shocked that this is the level of service Chanel provides given the ridiculous price point of the products they sell.


----------



## Greatbags3

heartfelt said:


> I owned my boy wallet for two months when I noticed the hardware had a flaw in it. Brought it in for repair, it took a full year for it to get back to me as apparently the hardware was out of stock until then, and when I got it back, I found out they had improperly stored the wallet.  There was a huge indentation from the zipper on the interior of the wallet. They had to ship it back to repairs so that it could be inspected. This took another two months and of course, they determined nothing could be done and it was permanently damaged. The sales associates at my local Chanel in NM acted like they were doing me this huge favor by allowing me to exchange for another wallet. In that span of a year while they had the wallet and subsequently damaged it, the wallet had a price increase of $100 and was no longer available in the color I had originally bought it in. This whole process took several trips to Chanel and over a year and in the end, I no longer had the wallet I originally wanted and had to pay the difference for a more expensive wallet. I'm just shocked that this is the level of service Chanel provides given the ridiculous price point of the products they sell.


----------



## Greatbags3

WOW!!!! 
Send a letter to the CEO.......certified!!! THAT is simply ridiculous!!!! The lack of respect and customer service!!!
Tell them you will buy another brand and I bet you will receive something!!!!
So disappointed for you!!! These products are very expensive,  we at least deserve GREAT customer service !!!
Good Luck!!!


----------



## little_sister

I got something to share too. I bought a black boy bag in caviar leather in Jan 2018. I took really care of my bags. I think I only wear for 3 times since I bought it. Recently I took it out, and I found there are two spots of caviar leather peeling off...........
OMG. THAT’S REALLY RIDICULOUS. 
If I wear my bags often, I can consider it is normal wear and tears. However,  three times of wear shouldn’t make such a quick damage to the leather. 
I also own a caviar O case which I use everyday and a caviar WOC which used more often. Nothing happened to these two caviar items. 
I wonder if it is because my BOY bag’s caviar leather is a different type of caviar leather. 
What should I do? Should I take it back to Chanel ? As it is still within one year since I bought it.


----------



## little_sister

tinkerella said:


> Hi ladies, my bag is only three weeks old (and I’ve used it a total of two times). Was packing it back into the dust bag after using it for the second time ytd when I realized there’s a loose stitch (and some fraying of the threads at the loop of the stitch..  it’s not really noticeable since it’s at the bottom of the bag. The photos are also super zoomed in... but I feel that for a brand new bag which costs so much it should be perfect? Am quite upset as it’s my first Chanel and it’s super precious to me. Hopefully my SA will get back to me on my options for repair.
> 
> View attachment 4245186
> 
> View attachment 4245187
> 
> 
> Thanks for giving me an outlet to air my disappointment. My DH is not into luxury (at all) and I don’t want to give him another reason to tell me not to buy anymore luxury items [emoji30]



I bought a caviar classic card holder last month. The stitching is also HORRIBLE. My SA told me was normal since it was handmade. But I know it’s not, since I got many defect Chanel items experiences. Sad ....... I exchanged it to other accessory at the end. 
Really gotta check carefully before purchase even after purchase .....


----------



## tinkerella

little_sister said:


> I bought a caviar classic card holder last month. The stitching is also HORRIBLE. My SA told me was normal since it was handmade. But I know it’s not, since I got many defect Chanel items experiences. Sad ....... I exchanged it to other accessory at the end.
> Really gotta check carefully before purchase even after purchase .....



Oh dear! You must have been disappointed.. but am glad you were able to exchange for other items you like  

As an update to my previous post, my local boutique managed to fix the loose stitch for me. It only took them a week and it came back perfect. Very grateful for my SA. 

But you’re right, we do need to check our items properly both during purchase and even after that. Sometimes the lighting at the shop makes it hard to spot finer details.


----------



## Greatbags3

Dear Little_sister,
Take that Boy bag back and ask for an exchange. Remind them of the price of the bag! The leather cannot be repaired.  The only thing a repair shop can do is touch up the the leather with the same color.  And if it's started to peel now??? It will unfortunately continue.  It may not be the same leather as your other products.
Boutiques are so nice when you are buying the bags, but not so nice when they have to fix a problem. 
If they give you a hard time, tell the Boutique you are going to call your local TV station and let them investigate and televise how the store is willing to take your money, but provide no service when there is a problem. And be willing to do so!!!! You will see how easily the Boutique store accommodates the TV station......they will do anything to avoid the negative publicity. 
It is unacceptable for them to take your bag and act as if they will repair a bag that can't be repaired. 
Good Luck,
Greatbags3


----------



## ilysukixD

I purchased my medium flap in caviar second handed and I noticed the clasp and hardware were scratched and the hardwares were chipped. So I decided to go to the chanel Boutique. They didn’t asked for proof of purchase and they said it would take 4-6 weeks. Around week 4 I got a phone call stating that they repaired my chains and clasp. I only paid $125 + tax for the repair. I also got an extra dust bag!! 

The staffs were nice and friendly. I have never purchased anything from the boutique store and everything was purchased through reseller and consignment store or eBay. So I was surprised they didn’t asked for receipt or anything. So if you purchased your bag second handed and have no record of purchase then I would recommend to be super nice to the SA and ask them to repair. If they mentioned where you purchased it.... just say you purchased it during your vacation in Europe. I’m sure they can’t really check purchase history from other countries.

Before




After


I heard they don’t repair any bag beyond 5 year and my bag was produced in 2017. I recently purchased a woc and there’s transfer on the back from the rubbing of the jeans. I wonder if they can remove the transfer.


----------



## dodocat

Not bags, but I am having a terrible experience with earring repairs. I posted in a separate thread... but basically:

I dropped off earrings for repair 3 months ago, and still don't have them back. Chanel sent me someone else's broken earrings and is holding mine hostage even though they were the ones who made the mistake. Store stopped communicating with me and customer service was rude and tried to hang up instead of trying to work something out.

I dread the day my bag needs to be repaired.


----------



## heartfelt

Greatbags3 said:


> WOW!!!!
> Send a letter to the CEO.......certified!!! THAT is simply ridiculous!!!! The lack of respect and customer service!!!
> Tell them you will buy another brand and I bet you will receive something!!!!
> So disappointed for you!!! These products are very expensive,  we at least deserve GREAT customer service !!!
> Good Luck!!!



I sent a message using their online help form, but I doubt anything will come of it!  Agreed though -- for the amount of money we pay, I would expect better customer service. Such a shame.


----------



## Greatbags3

Heartfelt,
Did you see the post by ilysukixD?
My experiences have been different. 
Read her post............good information.


----------



## Greatbags3

Dodocat, 
Call the Manager and request a credit for the earrings. Or call your local station and let them fight your battle. All it will take is for one station to post a story like this.........They will stop treating people poorly. Hope this helps.
Greatbags3


----------



## heartfelt

Greatbags3 said:


> Heartfelt,
> Did you see the post by ilysukixD?
> My experiences have been different.
> Read her post............good information.



I did - and I will say, my previous experiences with Chanel repair have been positive. I've repaired two bags with them prior to this debacle and they both turned out great. This was, however, prior to their 5 year policy. I visited Mark at Leather Pros in LA and he explained to me what happened when Chanel started reinforcing this rule and it's a shame that the quality of the repairs have gone down since then. I still find waiting 1 whole calendar year a ridiculous amount of time to wait for a repair. Not only that, but further damaging it after taking a year to repair and being reluctant to help me make it right? That really left me feeling very disappointed with their customer service.


----------



## angryhubby

CindyYZ said:


> I can sum up my repair experience with one word, "Horrible!" They lost my bag and took forever to get back to me.  See my thread on the whole debacle here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-quality-issues-and-repairs-rant-236574.html
> 
> It took me taking it up with Corporate for them to finally remedy the situation. Long story short was I still wanted the bag and of course, they were no longer made and the prices had gone up.  I think to be fair, they needed to sell me a replacement bag at the original price I paid and not at the current selling price.  It took over 10 calls and complaints to finally get it resolved. I ended up with the 08 dark silver reissue which they sold to me at the old price.  Now I'm worried if this bag will hold up!



Hi. I was wondering if anyone can help. We are from Canada, a bag has been shipped to August for repair, it’s now December and no bag. We were told 3-4months max to have a store credit or our bag fixed back..My wife loved her bag. She loved Chanel but this event is breaking her heart.

Our boutique, SA/director is not helpful at all. They can only apologize and ask us to wait some more. Hence, I’m here seeking for assistance, I need to cheer my baby up.

What’s the number to call to get in touch with head office? Or to call Paris directly? How do I escalate this? Please ladies, help a guy out here.


----------



## angryhubby

Greatbags3 said:


> Dodocat,
> Call the Manager and request a credit for the earrings. Or call your local station and let them fight your battle. All it will take is for one station to post a story like this.........They will stop treating people poorly. Hope this helps.
> Greatbags3


Hey sorry I’m very bad at technology, but where can I find this post? If I may. Do you mind quoting it for me? Thanks

Update sorry I mean the post you were referring to posted by ilysukixD


----------



## erika726

Hello, 

Does anyone have any Chanel bag repair recommendations in the Chicago area? I have a vintage beige small flap that could use an overall refresher (nothing is broken the leather is just looking old and discolored). I’d appreciate any recommendations


----------



## kate1988

I am really disappointed with Chanel repair ,l purchased preloved jumbo from highly
Trusted ig  seller ,bag was immaculate but cc lock was faded,so l broght bag to Chanel boutique in London they inspected bag and said will be 2 weeks ,4 weeks come pass and still no call or email regarding this repair so l phoned store up and was told my bag was sent over to Paris as serial number it’s not on they system it has be authenticated before repair ,3 months pass since ,anyone experienced this?


----------



## Gem Gal

I really need some advice from the group!  I purchased a black small coco handle in middle of February (about 3 weeks ago), and as you all probably know, this bag is very difficult to find (especially in Canada as we have fewer boutiques) and I did this from a different province so I just went by pictures.  When it arrived I looked at it and right around the handle there was a few threads sticking up (not a lot or very easy to see).  I took it to my local boutique and they had the seamstress tuck it into the handle so it would not stick out and everyone there told me it was not an issue and down the road if I needed to repair the stitching they could since its the "end" of the thread where the handle is...
So I took it back home and now as I was paranoid I really examined it to fine a tiny grey mark at the seam edge of the bag (right under the flap).  It was so small I thought it was a fleck of dust or dirt until I touched it and realized it was a tiny nick.  Once I saw that I sent it back to the original boutique and they sent it to the repair shop to review.  They said it was the coating on the edge that they would just redo (I guess like a type of glazing) and that it was not a tear in the leather (to be honest I thought it looked like a nick in the leather).  Also the thread sticking out was an "easy fix". They could  not find another bag for me and neither could my local boutique.  They are fixing it now and told me that once its back I could keep it or they would refund it.  I have never had an issue with a Chanel bag (I own 5 other ones) so I have no experience with the repair service or how good it is.  Would you keep a bag that had a few issues right off the bat or return it?  Does anyone here have experiences with Chanel repair quality?  Thanks for your help!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4360357
View attachment 4360359
View attachment 4360359


----------



## jyuvee

Hi.. I recently bought my first ever chanel medium double flap black caviar in silver hardware. Though i really really want the GHW one as it's my dream bag since high school. but I couldnt avoid the temptation anymore, i ask my brother to get me the silver one while he is on vacation in paris ( the GHW is sold out in store everywhere, and ive been wanting for this bag almost 3years but never get a decent price in GHW...)
But anyway ive been searching ways to replace my hardware officially if possible (from SHW to GHW) as it makes me so sad to not having it in GHW even though the silver one is pretty but it still not perfect in my eyes!! 
And i have been searching from blogs and only can find they can change diffrent colour hardware in 2012! from SHW to GHW (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/just-like-magic-silver-to-gold.742072/)
I read that Chanel change policy in 2015 and that they're become more strict in repair and etc. So i just wondering Can Chanel actually change my bag's Hardware from SHW to GHW now in 2019? Are they allowed to do that in every store? and How much it will cost? 

And since im in Asia, if it's possible to do that, do they have a different repair policy in every state? and in which country that possible to make this happen in Asia? or do they provide the service to send the bags? So we could just take the bag to the nearest shop in our country and they do all the service to fly the bag to repair and etc?

Please if you know anything, this would mean so much to me. Thankyou before!


----------



## Poofe

Has anyone brought a SLG to repair before? Specifically replacing the CC and how much? These things cost so much but the cc scratches so easily. Bought a preloved flatcard holder in my dream color so hoping to make her pretty again.


----------



## Bee-licious

Can leather scuffs on the corners of a boy bag like this be fixed?


----------



## allywchu1

Hi, does anyone know if Chanel still replaces chains on vintage bags?


----------



## EJsMommy1

Bee-licious said:


> Can leather scuffs on the corners of a boy bag like this be fixed?



Would like to know this too!


----------



## Bee-licious

EJsMommy1 said:


> Would like to know this too!


So I asked and the answer was a huge no. Apparently it’s considered refurbishment not repair and they won’t do it in Canada. Weird and very upset about this but nothing I can do. Sigh.


----------



## lalapalozza0502

ilysukixD said:


> I went to the Chanel Boutique last week to have my bag inspected for the chipped chains and was told it was not defect but I insists to have it inspected for defects and if it’s not defective then I will pay $125 to repair/replace all hardwares. It will takes as long as 6 weeks. Can’t wait to hear back from them



Wow just $125 for all hardware? I wanted to get the cc plate on my boy replaced, so many surface scratches!


----------



## Hikitten

Anyone know of a bag spa service in europe I can send Chanel bags to? I live in Copenhagen but there are not many services here for high end bags. I’m will to ship within Europe. I have some vintage bags that need some tlc.


----------



## meeh16

Hikitten said:


> Anyone know of a bag spa service in europe I can send Chanel bags to? I live in Copenhagen but there are not many services here for high end bags. I’m will to ship within Europe. I have some vintage bags that need some tlc.


Would love to find one too here in EU


----------



## cameliabrooks

Good evening everyone,
I was wondering: *when a vintage bag is serviced or repaired by Chanel, does it happen that they replace the serial code as well? *
I am interested in purchasing a vintage bag but the serial code starts with 26 (8 numbers), which corresponds to a recent bag (I think). When I pointed out the incoherence he said that the bag was serviced in 2019, hence the recent serial number.
Does it make sense to you?


----------



## saraudarau

cameliabrooks said:


> Good evening everyone,
> I was wondering: *when a vintage bag is serviced or repaired by Chanel, does it happen that they replace the serial code as well? *
> I am interested in purchasing a vintage bag but the serial code starts with 26 (8 numbers), which corresponds to a recent bag (I think). When I pointed out the incoherence he said that the bag was serviced in 2019, hence the recent serial number.
> Does it make sense to you?



No, it sounds strange to me. You keep the authenticity card when it’s being repaired. It won’t be a new serial number when it comes back to you. You wouldn’t know it was your bag when Chanel returns it to you otherwise.


----------



## pjhm

cameliabrooks said:


> Good evening everyone,
> I was wondering: *when a vintage bag is serviced or repaired by Chanel, does it happen that they replace the serial code as well? *
> I am interested in purchasing a vintage bag but the serial code starts with 26 (8 numbers), which corresponds to a recent bag (I think). When I pointed out the incoherence he said that the bag was serviced in 2019, hence the recent serial number.
> Does it make sense to you?


No, that would be like a mechanic taking off the VIN on your car or truck and replacing with another- fraudulent activity


----------



## sacha1009

Bee-licious said:


> Can leather scuffs on the corners of a boy bag like this be fixed?


Have a try to contact Mark owner of Leather pros..He is really awesome...


----------



## londongal2009

Hi everyone,
The CC gold hardware on my mini Chanel is starting to fade in colour after a few years. Would Chanel be able to repaint it (I don’t know if that’s the right term) for it to be fully gold again?


----------



## ilysukixD

londongal2009 said:


> Hi everyone,
> The CC gold hardware on my mini Chanel is starting to fade in colour after a few years. Would Chanel be able to repaint it (I don’t know if that’s the right term) for it to be fully gold again?


You can have your hardware replace!! I got my M/L flap all hardware replaced for only $125! Hope this helps!


----------



## londongal2009

ilysukixD said:


> You can have your hardware replace!! I got my M/L flap all hardware replaced for only $125! Hope this helps!


Thanks that’s super helpful


----------



## sandrineo

Hello ladies I am looking to buy this mini Chanel lamb that the strap is broken off but can't seem to find any help to see if Chanel will sew back strap or replace entire strap and what cost would be
Thanks for any help 
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Chanel-CC-P...oulder-Bag-Purse-In-Box-With-Bag/392645423041


----------



## ItsPurseonal

ilysukixD said:


> You can have your hardware replace!! I got my M/L flap all hardware replaced for only $125! Hope this helps!



Where did you get it replaced? Thanks!

*Edit: Just saw your older post saying you took to the boutique. My bag is from 2014 and I don't have a receipt...I wonder if they would still repair it. We'll see when stores open back up!


----------



## Jemonfu

Hi. I also posted this under Leather Surgeons, but I would like to have an opinion on whether something other than Leather Enrich would improve this small Chanel bag. I can’t remember which version it is. I always thought it was a “chocolate bar”. It is lighter than the pics show, but for some reason doesn’t photograph very well. Thanks everyone.


----------



## kesssii

Hi ladies,

This is my first chanel slg purchase and I did something stupid to it lol...

Item is GHW zipped coin purse. Upon first couple times of using it I realized the glazing for the zipper leather tap was done poorly (don’t have the photo unfortunately). So I then did something stupid - I cut it out!!!! and thought about putting a key ring on it instead of keeping the leather tap...

AND NOW I REGRETTED SO MUCH omg please don’t judge me I know it’s stupid 

*My question is - could Chanel repair service put a new leather tap on the zipper? I’m willing to pay as it is totally my own doing...*

bought it in mid March and I have the authenticity card and receipt...


Thanks ❤️


----------



## OCMomof3

kesssii said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is my first chanel slg purchase and I did something stupid to it lol...
> 
> Item is GHW zipped coin purse. Upon first couple times of using it I realized the glazing for the zipper leather tap was done poorly (don’t have the photo unfortunately). So I then did something stupid - I cut it out!!!! and thought about putting a key ring on it instead of keeping the leather tap...
> 
> AND NOW I REGRETTED SO MUCH omg please don’t judge me I know it’s stupid
> 
> *My question is - could Chanel repair service put a new leather tap on the zipper? I’m willing to pay as it is totally my own doing...*
> 
> bought it in mid March and I have the authenticity card and receipt...
> 
> 
> Thanks ❤️


I can't speak to whether Chanel can do it, but LeatherPros replaced a missing leather tab on my black classic flap, and it looks perfect.  I recommend them for everything!  They are fast, trustworthy, and do amazing work.


----------



## kesssii

OCMomof3 said:


> I can't speak to whether Chanel can do it, but LeatherPros replaced a missing leather tab on my black classic flap, and it looks perfect.  I recommend them for everything!  They are fast, trustworthy, and do amazing work.


Thank you so much! I will look it up! And I assume your classic flap is also caviar leather ❤️❤️?


----------



## kesssii

Got a text back from my said and she said she will absolutely take care of it.


----------



## silkyykitten

Hey everyone, I'm kinda new here so I'm sorry if I'm doing anything wrong asking this but I had a question about a Chanel bag. I'm interested in purchasing it but I do have some concerns. It is a suede bag and it was made in the early 1990's so I guess you could call it vintage. I noticed what looks like stains on the flap and back of the bag. I wasn't sure if this would be possible to remove at home with a cloth or however else. Do you guys think I could take this somewhere to be repaired or refurbished (obviously not Chanel since too old)? I would love to fix this bag and make it beautiful again. It doesn't need to be perfect but just improved. Does anyone have experience with refurbishing vintage bags? Any recommendations? Here are some pics-


----------



## sydsunshine

kesssii said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is my first chanel slg purchase and I did something stupid to it lol...
> 
> Item is GHW zipped coin purse. Upon first couple times of using it I realized the glazing for the zipper leather tap was done poorly (don’t have the photo unfortunately). So I then did something stupid - I cut it out!!!! and thought about putting a key ring on it instead of keeping the leather tap...
> 
> AND NOW I REGRETTED SO MUCH omg please don’t judge me I know it’s stupid
> 
> *My question is - could Chanel repair service put a new leather tap on the zipper? I’m willing to pay as it is totally my own doing...*
> 
> bought it in mid March and I have the authenticity card and receipt...
> 
> 
> Thanks ❤


OMG I have the exact same wallet but I bought it 2 months earlier than you. Yes go to Chanel and get it replaced. But I don't think you should have to pay for it, I wouldn't. If i were you, I would just tell them the leather tab came off while you were out shopping, hence you lost it. Pretty shoddy, it shouldn't come out.


----------



## Yenkluu

Hi I’m trying to get my turnlock replaced because the brushed aged gold hardware on the turnlock is faded more than normal aged hardware. I sent an SA an email of my turn lock and she asked if I could provide her the name of buyer and location of purchase. But I purchased this bag preloved. Does Chanel really require proof of purchase to repair?


----------



## sacha1009

OCMomof3 said:


> I can't speak to whether Chanel can do it, but LeatherPros replaced a missing leather tab on my black classic flap, and it looks perfect.  I recommend them for everything!  They are fast, trustworthy, and do amazing work.


I agree with u..LeatherPros awesome..


----------



## LuvChanel55

My black caviar jumbo had an unraveling stitch on the double flap so I brought it into the Tyson Galleria boutique to be repaired. I purchased the bag in 2016, and was expecting to pay a fee. But when I brought it in the SA said it was complementary! However, with COVID she said that the repair process is estimated 8-10 weeks rather than the usual 4-6 weeks. (I dropped the bag off Aug. 30th).


----------



## Sophiefinchley

Hi all- this is my first post so apologies if im not using it correctly. Im debating on buy this vintage bag but the black colours faded due to humidity, does anyone know this is worth buying? does it mean the leather is destroyed and has none of that lovely buttery texture? even if i take it into Chanel for refurbishment?


----------



## ayao2913

Hi, just checking of anyone has sent their bags in the Canadian stores?  I would like to get my cc lock replaced and wonder how much it will cost and whether the original receipt is required.


----------



## jc3881

LuvChanel55 said:


> My black caviar jumbo had an unraveling stitch on the double flap so I brought it into the Tyson Galleria boutique to be repaired. I purchased the bag in 2016, and was expecting to pay a fee. But when I brought it in the SA said it was complementary! However, with COVID she said that the repair process is estimated 8-10 weeks rather than the usual 4-6 weeks. (I dropped the bag off Aug. 30th).



Hi @LuvChanel55! How long did it take for your bag to be repaired and were you happy with the results? Or are you still waiting to hear back from Chanel?


----------



## LuvChanel55

jc3881 said:


> Hi @LuvChanel55! How long did it take for your bag to be repaired and were you happy with the results? Or are you still waiting to hear back from Chanel?


Hi! I just picked the bag up on Saturday, it came back 2 weeks before but I neglected to read my ad filled email. I am happy with the results! They actually restitched both sides even though one side had began to unravel. I also got another black dustbag and a shopping bag so it felt like I got a new bag!


----------



## jc3881

LuvChanel55 said:


> Hi! I just picked the bag up on Saturday, it came back 2 weeks before but I neglected to read my ad filled email. I am happy with the results! They actually restitched both sides even though one side had began to unravel. I also got another black dustbag and a shopping bag so it felt like I got a new bag!



Thanks for getting back to me! So glad to hear you had a positive experience and were happy with the results! I recently dropped off my bag for a leather as well as stitch repair so I’ve been anxiously waiting.


----------



## kaylynnn

Hi! Has anyone sent their pre-loved bags in for repair recently? The snap button on my pre-loved chanel classic flap is cracked and was wondering if Chanel would be able to replace it? Didn't want to show up and be laughed out of the store   I do have the authenticity card and hologram sticker in tact, but no receipt/proof of purchase.


----------



## LuvChanel55

kaylynnn said:


> Hi! Has anyone sent their pre-loved bags in for repair recently? The snap button on my pre-loved chanel classic flap is cracked and was wondering if Chanel would be able to replace it? Didn't want to show up and be laughed out of the store   I do have the authenticity card and hologram sticker in tact, but no receipt/proof of purchase.


I'm pretty sure you won't be laughed at! Just take it and inquiry about it! The worst they can say is "No, we won't repair it." (But I'm pretty sure they will. You can also contact Leather Surgeons!


----------



## memobag1

Hello!  Does anyone happen to know if bubbles within a classic flap lining can be repaired?  Or have any experience on a similar type of repair?  I have a 25+ year old vintage classic med flap and the burgundy lining on the second flap has some bubbling.  Thanks in advance


----------



## gabigabi

Hi everyone, I'm sorry if my question perhaps has been asked before, but after reading and digging in to the whole Chanel forum topic, still cannot find clear answer. My question is, could Chanel fix the hologram sticker cover that is accidentaly peeled off? The sticker with number is still attached to the bag, but the cover is totally fell off. I put picture here to show. The bag is vintage from about 15 years ago and there is neither receipt nor card anymore. I hope someone could share their experience. Nevertheless, merry christmas and happy new year everyone!


----------



## CarolinGa

kaylynnn said:


> Hi! Has anyone sent their pre-loved bags in for repair recently? The snap button on my pre-loved chanel classic flap is cracked and was wondering if Chanel would be able to replace it? Didn't want to show up and be laughed out of the store   I do have the authenticity card and hologram sticker in tact, but no receipt/proof of purchase.


Hello! I was curious if you were able to repair or change the snap button of yout vintage Chanel flap bag because I am in the same situation. I have heard about Chanel's repair policy.. does it include repairing the snap button? Does any body now more about this policy? 
Thank you very much


----------



## ng.salama

Does anyone know If I need to resole mine how much that costs? I fell and damaged the sole and want to wear it in spring


----------



## PJ Gambler

ng.salama said:


> Does anyone know If I need to resole mine how much that costs? I fell and damaged the sole and want to wear it in spring


I always take mine to a local shoe repair shop that Chanel recommends. Never had a problem the cost isn’t that high either maybe $40 or less.


----------



## Allurex112

I recently took a maxi bag to Cobblers Concierge in NYC and they did a fabulous job! They matched the color perfectly. Super responsive, and you can get a quote online before you send your bag in. Even if you don’t live in the area, you can mail your bag in. I highly recommend them! Here are before and after pix.


----------



## Machick333

Maybe an odd question but if I take to Chanel - can they replace my pale gold hardware to regular gold ? It’s my preference and I have a few bags with pale gold on it


----------



## heartfelt

Machick333 said:


> Maybe an odd question but if I take to Chanel - can they replace my pale gold hardware to regular gold ? It’s my preference and I have a few bags with pale gold on it



They will not. Their repairs will not alter or change from the original design so they won't change hardware colors, lengthen or shorten straps, etc.


----------



## Machick333

heartfelt said:


> They will not. Their repairs will not alter or change from the original design so they won't change hardware colors, lengthen or shorten straps, etc.


Ok thanks ! I had a feeling that may be the case but that is for confirming


----------



## yahairanavarrete

Hello, has anyone had problem with caviar deflating? It’s weird because just the side of my bag became flat. So noticeable and looks bad.


----------



## lil_twin_stars

Help..I need some advice on how to repair this velvet boy that was redyed from pink to black. 
The black leather strap is starting to fade off showing the pink underneath. 
Do u think I can bring to Chanel to change the leather strap to a black one? Will they do refurbishment for a recoloured bag?


----------



## ashin121

I just


lil_twin_stars said:


> Help..I need some advice on how to repair this velvet boy that was redyed from pink to black.
> The black leather strap is starting to fade off showing the pink underneath.
> Do u think I can bring to Chanel to change the leather strap to a black one? Will they do refurbishment for a recoloured bag?


I just answered you on another thread that you posted.  No they won't.  You can take it to leather pros or leather surgeon


----------



## suzuki26

Hi guys! Can anyone help me figure out if this is peeling? TIA!


----------



## Klaneckya

suzuki26 said:


> Hi guys! Can anyone help me figure out if this is peeling? TIA!


Yes seems that way. Take it to the store.


----------



## swiflearnncertsolutions

I've taken several bags to Chanel over the years to possess them refurbished and they've always done an incredible job. they're going to offer you an estimate once you take the purse in. don't take your box, authentication card, book jacket with you -- just your purse is all you would like . turnaround , they're going to tell you is 4 to six weeks.


----------



## bergafer3

Do anyone know how to fix this? I’ve read fire could melt it back together...but don’t have steady hand


----------



## bergafer3

So I had my husband use a lighter to melt the thread and it worked!


----------



## ella11

Hi, I am new here. I think I need some help (sadly)
I bought this medium classic flap in February from Saks. I didn't notice this big dent until I took it out of my closet yesterday...(the other parts were perfect so I was too excited to be careful enough) I think this dent is most likely caused by uneven stitches.
I went to the NY SOHO boutique today, and the manager said this is the nature of the leather and she doesn't think it's repairable... And the only option she offered was to send it back to see what they can do. It will take about 6 weeks and she said it is most likely that they can do nothing about it.
What do you guys think I should do I think point? Appreciate your help!


----------



## Purrsey

I was told by 2 bag owners Chanel needs to see the receipt with person name on it, when bags are sent in for repair (or spa, not so sure). 
is this true? And why? This happens in Singapore.

(at least 5-6years ago, which was the last time I sent in a bag to replace with new cc clasp on my CF, I was never asked such).


----------



## Laiba

Hi does anyone know if Chanel offer leather repair service for classic flap medium ,it’s all original condition and corners just slightly worn and need touch up


----------



## Sp123

Hi there. Please help!

I thirfted this bag a couple years ago and had it authenticated by The Hang bag clinic.
Turns out the bag is real, to my shock.

As you can see, it's in horrible condition. So I want to have it completely refurbished. I would like to recolor it to black as well.
Should I keep the original color or change it to black?

I still haven't decided if I will sell or keep it but I would like some advice in what would be better option.
Any advice would be highly appreciated.

Thank you in advance


----------



## doubleo7

Hi friends,

I recently purchased my first classic flap pre loved through Fashionphile. I wanted extra peace of mind so I got it authenticated by Zeko Authentication. It ended up being authentic but the bag is series 18 (2013/2014) but at some point it looks like someone got the CC turnlock replaced and it was replaced with an older 24k gold plated turnlock...so the turnlock doesn't "match" the age of the bag since Chanel stopped using the 24k gold plated turnlocks in 2009.

Leather Surgeons quoted me $155 plus shipping to replace it. If you were me would you get it replaced and if so, why?

THANK YOU for any thoughts.


----------



## bergafer3

Sp123 said:


> Hi there. Please help!
> 
> I thirfted this bag a couple years ago and had it authenticated by The Hang bag clinic.
> Turns out the bag is real, to my shock.
> 
> As you can see, it's in horrible condition. So I want to have it completely refurbished. I would like to recolor it to black as well.
> Should I keep the original color or change it to black?
> 
> I still haven't decided if I will sell or keep it but I would like some advice in what would be better option.
> Any advice would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you in advance


 I would keep it this color, dying it never feels the same and it goes down in value. Ask the leather Surgeons what they would recommend


----------



## 880

ella11 said:


> bought this medium classic flap in February from Saks. I didn't notice this big dent until I took it out of my closet yesterday...(the other parts were perfect so I was too excited to be careful enough) I think this dent is most likely caused by uneven stitches.
> I went to the NY SOHO boutique today, and the manager said this is the nature of the leather and she doesn't think it's repairable... And the only option she offered was to send it back to see what they can do. It will take about 6 weeks and she said it is most likely that they can do nothing about it.



i have owned many chanel bags in the past (I switched to mainly Hermes, but I did buy an so balck mini reissue chevron last summer, so i have seen recent bags too  I do think it is the nature of rhe leather. IMO, it’s possible with a natural skin to have a slight difference in texture that perhaps caused a slightly uneven stitch (though I cannot really see it myself).  I do think it’s a gorgeous bag and you should wear and enjoy. JMO



doubleo7 said:


> at some point it looks like someone got the CC turnlock replaced and it was replaced with an older 24k gold plated turnlock...so the turnlock doesn't "match" the age of the bag since Chanel stopped using the 24k gold plated turnlocks in 2009.



I would not get it replaced. Your bag is stunning and there Is always the chance the replacement may not be better. JMO though.

@Sp123, I would ask the leather professional what they recommend. It would have to be dyed inside and out, and I’m assuming they would have to remove the chain and replace or redye that as well. If I found a really great deal on a thrifted bag, I might take the gamble, but there is always the risk you may not like the outcome. Please keep us updated! Would be interested to see an after pic if you go down that route


----------



## doubleo7

880 said:


> i have owned many chanel bags in the past (I switched to mainly Hermes, but I did buy an so balck mini reissue chevron last summer, so i have seen recent bags too  I do think it is the nature of rhe leather. IMO, it’s possible with a natural skin to have a slight difference in texture that perhaps caused a slightly uneven stitch (though I cannot really see it myself).  I do think it’s a gorgeous bag and you should wear and enjoy. JMO
> 
> 
> 
> I would not get it replaced. Your bag is stunning and there Is always the chance the replacement may not be better. JMO though.
> 
> @Sp123, I would ask the leather professional what they recommend. It would have to be dyed inside and out, and I’m assuming they would have to remove the chain and replace or redye that as well. If I found a really great deal on a thrifted bag, I might take the gamble, but there is always the risk you may not like the outcome. Please keep us updated! Would be interested to see an after pic if you go down that route



You're the only one who's responded with any advice. Thank you so much. I'm pretty much leaning towards this myself.  Thank you again for taking the time to help.


----------



## bergafer3

doubleo7 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I recently purchased my first classic flap pre loved through Fashionphile. I wanted extra peace of mind so I got it authenticated by Zeko Authentication. It ended up being authentic but the bag is series 18 (2013/2014) but at some point it looks like someone got the CC turnlock replaced and it was replaced with an older 24k gold plated turnlock...so the turnlock doesn't "match" the age of the bag since Chanel stopped using the 24k gold plated turnlocks in 2009.
> 
> Leather Surgeons quoted me $155 plus shipping to replace it. If you were me would you get it replaced and if so, why?
> 
> THANK YOU for any thoughts.
> 
> View attachment 5131565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131566


I would keep the 24 kt one. I don’t own a cf but if I did I would want the gold plated hardware. I like that it’s new with an old cc its unique and cool.


----------



## doubleo7

bergafer3 said:


> I would keep the 24 kt one. I don’t own a cf but if I did I would want the gold plated hardware. I like that it’s new with an old cc its unique and cool.



Thank you so much for your thoughts! I kind of love that, it is kind of unique. Everyone's feedback has made me decide to just keep it as is. I'm not worried if it would ever affect resale price because this is my 35th birthday gift to myself LOL Thanks again


----------



## bergafer3

doubleo7 said:


> Thank you so much for your thoughts! I kind of love that, it is kind of unique. Everyone's feedback has made me decide to just keep it as is. I'm not worried if it would ever affect resale price because this is my 35th birthday gift to myself LOL Thanks again


Happy 35! I turned 35 this year too and bought myself the Chanel mini urban spirit backpack. It’s my first Chanel, I wanted something classic but a little different.


----------



## doubleo7

bergafer3 said:


> Happy 35! I turned 35 this year too and bought myself the Chanel mini urban spirit backpack. It’s my first Chanel, I wanted something classic but a little different.



Oooh, congrats to 35 friend! The mini urban spirit backpack is a beautiful piece. What color did you go with? My classic flap is also my first Chanel piece.   Enjoy your beauty and wear her in good health.


----------



## ashin121

doubleo7 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I recently purchased my first classic flap pre loved through Fashionphile. I wanted extra peace of mind so I got it authenticated by Zeko Authentication. It ended up being authentic but the bag is series 18 (2013/2014) but at some point it looks like someone got the CC turnlock replaced and it was replaced with an older 24k gold plated turnlock...so the turnlock doesn't "match" the age of the bag since Chanel stopped using the 24k gold plated turnlocks in 2009.
> 
> Leather Surgeons quoted me $155 plus shipping to replace it. If you were me would you get it replaced and if so, why?
> 
> THANK YOU for any thoughts.
> 
> View attachment 5131565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131566


Hi!
    It's a mix of the best of two worlds. The caviar looks amazing and you get the coveted 24k turn lock.  That is odd though that they refurbished it like that. Did the listing for fashionphile mention that? Both sources: fashionphile and zeko are legit. The only thing I would think, if someone knew the year it was made and saw the turn lock, they would think it was fake. But you know it's not and they will never know the year it was made so...whatever.  I think overall it's beautiful and I would keep it as is. You know you have the option later. Like someone mentioned before, changing it doesn't mean it'll be better. I wonder where they got the 24k turnlock....

That is my entire thought process if I were you..haha  
I would keep it.


----------



## doubleo7

ashin121 said:


> Hi!
> It's a mix of the best of two worlds. The caviar looks amazing and you get the coveted 24k turn lock.  That is odd though that they refurbished it like that. Did the listing for fashionphile mention that? Both sources: fashionphile and zeko are legit. The only thing I would think, if someone knew the year it was made and saw the turn lock, they would think it was fake. But you know it's not and they will never know the year it was made so...whatever.  I think overall it's beautiful and I would keep it as is. You know you have the option later. Like someone mentioned before, changing it doesn't mean it'll be better. I wonder where they got the 24k turnlock....
> 
> That is my entire thought process if I had i were you..haha
> I would keep it.



THANK YOU! It was NOT on the Fashionphile listing.

So...Zeko told me to ask for a partial refund of $300 because she said it should have been noted. I asked them and they said no, they didn't care that I'd have to pay out of pocket to get it remedied and be without the bag for approx a month (according to Leather Surgeons). They would only reimburse me the $40 which is what I paid Zeko. 

Your mind went through the exact conversation mine did! I asked Leather Surgeons if I could keep the 24k turnlock and they said it would cost $295 plus shipping versus the $155 to just replace because they normally use the old lock for another bag. 

I also worry that someone might think it was fake but if someone can tell the year of the bag by the caviar then honestly, more power to them LOL. My hope is to keep it forever but if I ever resold I would be tempted to get the bag "fixed" beforehand, otherwise I have printed out my email communications with Fashionphile and Zeko (and my serial card) just in case.


----------



## ashin121

doubleo7 said:


> THANK YOU! It was NOT on the Fashionphile listing.
> 
> So...Zeko told me to ask for a partial refund of $300 because she said it should have been noted. I asked them and they said no, they didn't care that I'd have to pay out of pocket to get it remedied and be without the bag for approx a month (according to Leather Surgeons). They would only reimburse me the $40 which is what I paid Zeko.
> 
> Your mind went through the exact conversation mine did! I asked Leather Surgeons if I could keep the 24k turnlock and they said it would cost $295 plus shipping versus the $155 to just replace because they normally use the old lock for another bag.
> 
> I also worry that someone might think it was fake but if someone can tell the year of the bag by the caviar then honestly, more power to them LOL. My hope is to keep it forever but if I ever resold I would be tempted to get the bag "fixed" beforehand, otherwise I have printed out my email communications with Fashionphile and Zeko (and my serial card) just in case.


When I got an abcdior lady dior from fashionphile recently.  They mis-wrote the description and put that It had the pin charms on the strap but it didn't. I was able to get them to give me $200 for misrepresentation to cover what I'll have to pay for the pin charms. I took it to the supervisor.  

Yea I think you're making the right decision. Did you get the bag for a good price overall though


----------



## bergafer3

doubleo7 said:


> Thank you so much for your thoughts! I kind of love that, it is kind of unique. Everyone's feedback has made me decide to just keep it as is. I'm not worried if it would ever affect resale price because this is my 35th birthday gift to myself LOL Thanks again


Black!
 I Agree with you if someone can guess the year based on the leather, more power to them.


----------



## doubleo7

ashin121 said:


> When I got an abcdior lady dior from fashionphile recently.  They mis-wrote the description and put that It had the pin charms on the strap but it didn't. I was able to get them to give me $200 for misrepresentation to cover what I'll have to pay for the pin charms. I took it to the supervisor.
> 
> Yea I think you're making the right decision. Did you get the bag for a good price overall though



I don't really think so LOL. I have been waiting to hear back from a few SA's from two Chanel locations here in Vegas. I was on the waitlist, gave them my card number, and they haven't had any since March. I did get contacted in May but I was too late responding to give her the go ahead (I was on a trip) so I missed out again.

I paid $6895 (pre tax) a few hours after I heard about the $1k price increase so I guess it was partly a FOMO buy but it's been on my wishlist for so many years that I decided to go with this one in excellent condition, authenticity card, and box.

And wow. I'm glad fashionphile took care of you! You've encouraged me, I'm going to try and reach out to fashionphile again and ask for a supervisor. I was honestly disappointed that they shut me down so quickly after I provided them my email threads to Zeko and Leather Surgeons. I guess it can't hurt to try one last time with someone higher up!


----------



## doubleo7

bergafer3 said:


> Black!
> I Agree with you if someone can guess the year based on the leather, more power to them.



You can't ever go wrong with black!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Hi just posting here in hopes someone can answer me.  On SO black chains and hardware, can the color scratch off?  Or does scratches still just show the black hardware?  And can Chanel repair chains? Thank you so much.


----------



## lysaru

Hello! I purchased a boy bag from Taipei last year and been using it a lot. yesterday, I noticed that the CC logo on top of the rectangular metal plate is sort of lifted? the rest of the bag is in pristine condition so thats actually my only concern. the bottom part of the CC logo is flat as it shoudl be but the top part seems a bit loose and im worried that it might fall off eventually if i keep on using it. Id love to take it to chanel for repair but theres no chanel store in the philippines and we’re still not permitted to travel due to covid. Could you please advise me how I can fix this? i tried pushing it in but no luck. Here are some pictures to compare bottom and top part of the CC emblem.


----------



## mochi0172

Hello! I bought this tweed bag preowned but noticed the inside on both sides has splitting and the thread unraveling. Would this be something Chanel can repair and approximately how much would it cost? I bought this on a secondhand store and I think the  site priced it for the condition and miswrote the description as Excellent (when I contacted them they refused a price reduction for the flaws but will refund). I do love the bag so trying to see if worth it to salvage. Thank you!


----------



## bergafer3

mochi0172 said:


> Hello! I bought this tweed bag preowned but noticed the inside on both sides has splitting and the thread unraveling. Would this be something Chanel can repair and approximately how much would it cost? I bought this on a secondhand store and I think the  site priced it for the condition and miswrote the description as Excellent (when I contacted them they refused a price reduction for the flaws but will refund). I do love the bag so trying to see if worth it to salvage. Thank you!


Oh wow! I would return. That’s bad.


----------



## angelica138

Does Chanel clean bags? I spilled coffee on the back of my dark beige 19. If not does anyone recommend a professional leather cleaning? Thanks.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

angelica138 said:


> Does Chanel clean bags? I spilled coffee on the back of my dark beige 19. If not does anyone recommend a professional leather cleaning? Thanks.



Leather Surgeons for me always!!


----------



## angelica138

ChanelCanuck said:


> Leather Surgeons for me always!!




Thank you!!!


----------



## egtea

mochi0172 said:


> Hello! I bought this tweed bag preowned but noticed the inside on both sides has splitting and the thread unraveling. Would this be something Chanel can repair and approximately how much would it cost? I bought this on a secondhand store and I think the  site priced it for the condition and miswrote the description as Excellent (when I contacted them they refused a price reduction for the flaws but will refund). I do love the bag so trying to see if worth it to salvage. Thank you!



I’ve had a shockingly similar experience (albeit only one of the gusset stitches was popped on the bag I purchased)! I liked the bag enough to want to keep it, so I sent it to Leather Surgeons for repair. I was quoted 115$ + shipping for repair (includes restitching of both gusset stitches). Not sure how much you paid for your bag but if you can stomach an additional 150-200$, it might be worthwhile to get it repaired.

You could also try taking it to your local Chanel boutique. I was told by the concierge they won’t repair the actual tweed, but can fix a gusset stitch. I opted for Leather Surgeons because, from what I’ve read on TPF, LS has a shorter turnaround time.


----------



## veena

Did they quote you before or after the service?


----------



## allilollipop

I just wanted to share my experience with Chanel repair services in the event that this might be useful.

In short, I had a wonderful experience with Chanel.
I purchased a 22A black lambskin mini square flap bag from the Chanel boutique located in Waikiki, Hawaii. I used the bag less than 3 times in the span of 3 weeks, and I noticed that the stitching on the flap was so tight to the point that the leather was ripping - a similar situation as the YouTuber classicswithaquirk with her 22A fuschia mini reissue.  I immediately texted my SA about the issue and visited the boutique. My SA is super wonderful. She initially thought it was normal wear and tear, but seeing how disappointed I was about the bag, she happily helped me send it out for repair. 2 months later, I was notified that the bag was back and Chanel could not fix the bag for me. I visited the shop and was given the option to return the bag, which I took. Overall, I was not expecting an exchange/return option and I am so ecstatic and pleased by Chanel's customer service!


----------



## islandgyrl13

HElP - Hi, can anyone suggest a good spa/repair service for the metal parts of my vintage Chanel reissue 225? Leather Surgeons said they could not replate matte or aged gold hardware. Any suggestions? See attached pictures.


----------

